# IUI Girls TTC Part 212



## nickym

Happy Chatting Ladies



xx


----------



## daisy22

Hooray!!!! I'm the first!!!!   

Only up so early as dh's snoring (he has man flu!) woke me up at 5.30 (on a sunday- how rude)!! So I am entertaining myself with ff and gok wan!!!


Hope your all staying lovely and warm!!

Daisy


----------



## karenagain

Hi Everyone

Iv been around for a while now but on 1st iui.
Not sure if things are going to well at the moment I will be going for another scan Monday morning.
I have been injecting Gonal f since new years eve 25 but no folicules grown they have upted it to 75 so now still waiting to see out come.
The worst thing is when they are scaning me they can find my overies but my lining is growing? The consultant himself is going to scan me this time hehe
Isthis normal do lots of people have no folicules growing ?

Karen xxx


----------



## Jinglebell

Hi Karen - 1st IUI is a bit experimental I'm afraid.  That's not to say it won't work, but clinic are finding what drugs and dosages work for you as everyone responds differently.  

They may up the dose (further than they have done already) or change drugs, but don't worry, you WILL get there!

Drink fresh pineapple juice and eat brazil nuts for lining and plenty of protein for follicles.

J x


----------



## Tama

Yippee a new home! New home, new year must = loads of BFP's     

Daisy 5.30! Nightmare but as he has flu guess you have to let him off   How are you hun? Any news? x

Karenagain I've only had one IUI so not a great person to answer the question really. I was totally different. I was given 75iu and it sent my follies nuts. That cycle had to be cancelled as I had too many follies so this month I'm only taking 37.5 so hoping this is the right amount for me. I do think everyone is different and our bodies do things that others do no. I really hope that Monday brings you some answers   I too have my first scan of this cycle on Monday so lets hope it's a good day for us    
x

Tx


----------



## karenagain

Thank you for your help and yes i will be drinking pineapple juice i hate nuts though hehe.
Tama good luck for monday as well I will keep my fingers crossed for us both.

Do any of you get pains after the injections i seem to now?

Karen xx


----------



## Blonde1

Hello Ladies

Hello and happy new year  

I am now on day 6 of 2ww and I just want it to be the end of next week, feel like going a bit nuts    keep resisting the urge to pee on HPT sticks    I did do a medicated cycle and ended up with 4 follicles. I triggered last Monday and had IUI on Tuesday. I read that doing a HPT after triggers would give a false positive for up to 10 days after. Well I peed on one on Friday    only 4 days after trigger shot and it was negative    what does this mean? was kind of pleased as know if I do one early next week and its positive then know it should be a definate positive.

Hope you are all keeping warm in the snow, I am in surrey and still covered in the stuff. Due to fly to Athens on Tuesday for some fertility treatment so hoping flight still goes ahead.

x


----------



## Mellie768

Hey All- DH and I have our initial consultation for IUI on the 28th April 2010. Does anyone know how long before you actually have the procedure done? Having waited since November for an appointment, I will be heartbroken if, at the appointment, they tell us to come back again in another 6 months! I want to get started right away!


----------



## bingbong

Hi everyone,

thought that I'd say hello to you lovely ladies. I am hopefully going to have my first IUI at the end of the month. I'm so excited and terrified all at the same time. I'm having done abroad so am really worried about timings and my cycle can vary by a few days but hopefully I've booked the flights at the right time.

I'm going to be taking 100mg of clomid days 3-7 and then scan on day 10, trigger and basting on day 12. Well, that's the plan anyway. Hopefully it will all work out. Also hoping that the clomid will be ok, bit worried about the side effects.

Anyway, good luck to you all, lets hope that this new thread brings a bumper crop of bfp!!!   

Bingbong x


----------



## daisy22

Wow a new home and lots of new memebrs 2!!!

Hi karenagain Welcome to the thread  . I had my cycle abandoned in Dec as they couldn't see any follies- I think this was because I had already Ov- so being scanned from cd8 this cycle. Good luck for tomorow  .

Hi Jinglebell, how are things with you?  

Hi Tama, my train tickets came yesterday- yipee!!  . I'll be thinking of you tomorow. I'll have my phone with me if you need me. Text you later.   . Love the doggy pic by the way!!!


Hi Blonde1, we will have to send the pee stick police round!!!          . I know its hard but if there is a little emby it would be only just implanting. Everyone is different but seeing those -ve tests is really hard for me. Waiting til your OTD will mean no ambiguity. Sorry I sound like nag!!  

Hi Mellie768, Welcome to the thread  . I'm sorry to say but I think how long you have to wait very mujch depends on the clinic. Our tx is NHS and we were lucky to be able to start straight the way. Although it took us 18 months to get here from being refered by GP! We had to redo all of the tests and have a swim up ( a trial run of   prep!). We also had to have HIV and hepatitis bloods. We had quite alot of paperwork to sign as well- I guess this process only took a couple of weeks while we were waiting for cd1.

Hi bingbong, Welcome to the thread  . Have you taken clomid before? I take 50mg cd2-6. Although everyone has different experiences I havn't found the SE too bad.  

AFM, Have been an evil   today. Really really bad PMT . My poor dh has had it in the neck all day- he has been quite patient actually but keep telling him its all his own fault for keeping me awake snoring last night!!! The   is def on her way- spotting this afterfnoon so she will prob be full flow tomorow!

Love to all the other lovely IUI ladies!!

Daisy


----------



## dixie13

Good evening girls,

Hi Karen - sorry to hear that your follies aren't growing. Hopefully the higher dosage will work, good luck   for your scan tomorrow.   

Hi Blonde1 - almost half way there!! how are you feeling? the 2ww can be a bit of a drag, hope the rest of the wait will be ok.....   everything crossed for good news! I find it heartbreaking to get -ve and don't test early, but we're all different.

Hi Mellie - is the consultation with the clinic? We had our initial consultation with the nhs doctor in feb last year, had all the tests done and saw him again in june. he referred us to the clinic after having some more bloods done, and we had first appointment with them in sep and went ahead with tx straight away.  

Hi Tama - good luck   for your scan tomorrow     

Hi Daisy -   sorry af is on her way   Your poor dh - that's for keeping you up all night!

Hi bingbong - where are you having tx? good luck!    

Afm nothing much is going on, af isn't expected until later next week. 

Dixie
xx


----------



## PollyD

HI Girls. Went for my app on Friday and 3/4 follicles are correct size so have app at 11.30 in the morning for iui- please cross everything!!!!

Must confess, the nurse suggested I may be pregnant the other day and she give me two tests, one was def no, one  so my Dh talked me into doing another one yest. I thought id wait for my 1st morning urine this morn, but stupidly forgot I had to inject pregnal last night at 11pm- so obvoiusly HCG was detected therefore a +ve result- I was so excited for all of 5 minutes until I remembered. Feel daft.

Here's hoping for tomorow- will keep you all posted.                       
I know I'm gonna find it so hard to not test.


----------



## SGS

Hello ladies, 

Polly D - fingers X 4 u for tomoro!!!

Been on the Homerton thread, but thought i'd pop here as I have finally started IUI after a real looooong wait. CD day 5 today and been injecting 75iu of Fostimon for 3 days, was really dreading the needles but really not that bad. started to cramp a little today and feel bloated, so hope all is ok. I have a low AMH level so it is highly unlikely my follies are going bad. Back in for my next Scan on Fri. 

XXXXX


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Hope you all had lovely weekend, got to enjoy the snow...sending   &   to you all

Afm - got my 1st scan tommorrow since i started injecting last week, not sure what to expect..

xx


----------



## bingbong

beanie good luck for your scan tomorrow!!   

Polly I hope that your basting goes well tomorrow     

dixie I'm having treatment at Reprofit, a clinic in the czech republic.

 everyone else

Bingbong


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning Ladies,

Wow what a busy, busy thread this is becoming, it's great  

Huggies - Morning hope you're doing ok?  

Daisy - The hospital aren't sure if I ovulate naturally, they didn't pick anything up in the various blood tests that I've had. Has AF arrived? Hope you can get on with tx soon.   

Millie13 - Hello, good luck and everything crossed for you this week.   

DixieB - Poor you, I hope the infected tooth gets better soon. Keep warm  

Kdb - Hope the cyst is shrinking fast   

Michelle81 - Hello, hope you're ok?  

Tama - Hope the scan goes well.   

Joeyrella - Hiya, hope all is well?  

Karenagain - Welcome back to the thread and all the very best wishes for your scan.   

Jinglebell - Hi, hope things are good with you?  

Blonde1 - Don't drive yourself too   over this next week. Take good care of yourself and fingers crossed for a positive result. Hope Athens works out for you.   

Mellie768 - As the other girls have said, all clinics are different. But hopefully you won't have to wait too long after your initial appointment. Wishing you all the best.   

Bingbong - Welcome and lots and lots of luck to you   

PollyD - How exciting, I've got everything crossed for you   

Sophy - Welcome and lots of good wishes coming your way   

Beanie - Good luck for the scan.   

Hello to anyone else I've missed, it's not personal just a lot of people to get through now.

AFM - Day 3 of Clomid and so far so good, feel a bit bloated and had a few cramps this morning but otherwise all ok. Feeling a lot more relaxed this time round maybe it's because I know what to expect now. Just hope that this is my time.

Wishing you all lots of      

Sarah
xx


----------



## karenagain

Hi everyone
Well my scan was booked in for 10.30 this morning 3.5 hours and 4 scans plus 1 aultrsound scan later they still cant find any folicules and only just found my overies!!!!!!!!  Back to injecting and another scan wednesday morning.  Funny thing is my stick is showing im due to ovulate what do you make of that?

So Im now going to have a nice cup of tea and a long soak and wait and see what answers i get from you all hehe

Karen xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Huggies

Morning Ladies,

Sorry I was absent over the weekend - hubby returned after 6 weeks away so delighted to have him home again (although AF arrived Sat am, so not perfect timing for our reunion)!!!   

Daisy - thanks for AF dance!!! It must have worked as 24 hours later it was here !!!     Sorry to hear yours is on the way too - but we will be close cycle buddies!!!

Karen - sorry for your mammoth search this morning - that does sound very unusual that they had such a hard time finding your follies, let alone your ovaries!!  Hopefully since you are still injecting, you might see more at your next scan.  Fingers crossed.  As for your stick showing ovulation - maybe you should go for it anyway in the hope that you might get the timing right!!

Sarah - doing okay thanks!! Hope the Clomid is treating you well and fingers crossed for this cycle!!!

beanie_1 - good luck with scan tomorrow - they will be checking your ovaries and trying to count follicles and seeing what stage they are at.  They will also be looking at your lining and will determine the best day to inseminate.

Sophy - welcome and good luck.  I was nervous of injections too, but they really aren't that bad!  I start my injections on Wed and first scan on fri to see whats happening.  

Pollyd - sorry about your + due to HCG - so annoying.  But things are looking good for you, so hope all goes well tomorrow and you relax during your 2WW   

Dixie - Hello!!!  

bingbong - hello and welcome.  Wishing you all the best for you cycle and your travels - very exciting.     

Blonde1 - how are you?  Hope you are hanging on in there!!!  Really hope you can hold out and that it is good news for you   

Tama - good to see you back with us again - how are things going with you?

Well, my AF arrived, 2 weeks late on Saturday     So, I am all go with my 3rd cycle of IUI - I am on Letrozole 5mg and then start Gonal F 37.5ui on Wednesday/Thurs before first scan and bloods on Friday am - hoping my body plays well and we get success this cycle.

Love to you all

Huggies
xxxxx


----------



## princess29

Hi girls! 

Firstly good luck to all who need it and   for tohse who need one, I did read everyones posts and then got muddled up!   

Well im on CD 2 now as AF came yesterday afternoon, have just got back from my scan, now the good news is that the cyst on the right has gone! BUT I have a tiny one of the left now, however the have said to start injections to down reg tonight and carry on for two weeks in the hope that it will get rid of the cyst? They have told me to go back and get scanned two weeks today.

Does anyone know what this means for this cycle as they didnt really explain, if the cyst has gone an we continue with the cycle or not, im confused!


----------



## daisy22

Afternoon ladies,

Hi dixie13. How are you hon?  

Hi PollyD, hope everything went well for you today  

Hi Sophy, welcome to the thread  . Good luck with your tx  

Hi beanie_1 , hope your scan went well  

Hi bingbong, how are things with you? 

Hi Scaralooloo, glad your feeling more relaxed- I'm sure that PMA will really help.   

Hi karenagain, Could you have already OV- this happened to me on my last cycle. I still had +ve OPK's even though i had already OV. Did the clinic not give you any clues? Will you hace prog bloods in 7 days- this will help them to determine if you OV.

Hi huggies, glad the AF dance worked- Sorry her timing was so bad though! I think I may need an AF dance as mine was supposed to be here yesterday but still only spotting. 

Hi princess29, did the clinic not give you any indication? Is there a fertility nurse you can speak to on the phone? I'm sorry i dont really know much about cysts to offer any advice- I'm sure some of the other ladies will be much more help!

AFM, just waiting for the   to arrive. She was supposed to be here yesterday- all the signs are there and just a bit of spotting- wish she would just behave!  

Love to all the IUI ladies!

Daisy


----------



## princess29

Thanks for the reply daisy, it was the fertility nurse I saw, she did my scan too! Im just confused because she just said to do the drugs and then go back, im asuming it means as long as eveythings ok that we can continue the cycle but dont really know! xx


----------



## PollyD

Hi Girls- well had iui today and everything seems to have gone ok. Nurse however is not convinced that I'm not already pregnant as my boobs are very swollen and tender and im really bloated. She said I shouldn be havin these symptoms. No point doin yet another test because of pregnal so I was kicking myself for sayin anything as I thought she was gonna cancel. 
Anyway, she called the consultant and he said to go ahead thank God. 

So I'm officially on my 2ww- think It will drive me mad, don't know how im gonna do it.  need everything crossed. 

i feel very bloated tonight dont know if thats normal?


----------



## karenagain

Hi everyone

Sorry cant sleep my mind keeps going over what happened at the clinic today. I cant seem to get my head round the sticks giving me a positive ovulation result and the doctor telling me there are no folicules there.
Im really praying for good news on wednesday but got a bad feeling its going to be bad news.

Think i better try and go to sleep now xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello everyone

hope you all had fab weekend..

Daisy - hope af shows up real soon. 

Huggies - glad af finely showed and sending   for your cycle

Scaralooloo -   hope the clomid's not giving you to many unpleasent effects  

Karenagain -    hope scan on wednesday goes well..

pollyD -   hope 2ww flys by and you get that BFP

sending    to all those i have missed xx

AFM - bit confused   nurse did just blood test yesterday, then phoned me and told me to carry on with meds as usual and to go back wednesday for blood test and scan...


----------



## millie13

Hi girls

Good luck to Karenagain and Beanie for tomorrow.

I have 2 days left before setting off to Copenhagen, still spotting brown stuff left over from AF, hope it doesnt interfere with Ovulation   

Just one thought it wouldnt be because Ive been drinking gillions of pineapple juice to cause spotting would it??

So excited, theres a few of us should be in the 2ww together, lets hope for lots of BFP's.

I will try and check in on you all whilst I'm in Copenhagen.

xx


----------



## Huggies

Hey Ladies,

millie - best of luck in Copenhagen, I hope all goes well for you!!     I have found I spot the 'brown stuff' for up to a week after ov - don't know whether its the meds (I think so) but its very annoying.  It shouldn't interfere with ov or your treatment though.  Keep us updated if you can!!

beanie_1 - assuming the nurse wants you to carry on as your follies are still not big enough and they want to continue growing them!  What cycle day are you on now?

karenagain - sorry you keep thinking about what was said, I really hope they surprise you tomorrow with good news!!   

PollyD - glad you IUI was able to go ahead even though everyone around you is convinced you are already preggers!!  I really hope you prove them right in the next 2 weeks!! Feeling bloated is very normal - i had that after both my IUI's and the nurse said that it was to be expected and everything is just settling down in there.  

Princess29 - hopefully the tiny cyst on the left will not turn into anything and disappear - this should allow them to continue with treatment as necessary.  Great news that your right one has gone now.  Fingers crossed all goes well with this cycle.

Daisy - Has AF shown up yet?? Here is a dance to make sure she doesn't mess you around any longer -               

Not much new with me - on Day 3 of letrozole now and have to take my first gonalf injection tomorrow night - have acupuncture beforehand, so looking forward to telling them that AF has arrived and now they must help me get pregnant!!!     No pressure.

Good luck girls

Huggies
xxxxxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Afternoon all,

Just wanted to say a quick hello to everyone, not much to say really couple of more days of Clomid and then I hope my follies will do me proud and grow beautifully   

Off to see Legally Blonde the musical tonight   not sure what it's going to be like, thankfully I didn't pay for the tickets! I hope it puts a smile on my face  

Millie - All the best for Copehagen, keep us posted on your progress.   

Beanie_1 - Hope tomorrow brings some clearer answers for you. Like what Huggies said, I'm sure they just wanted your follies to grow a bit more.

Huggies - Enjoy the accupuncture, if that's the right thing to say. Not sure having needles stuck in you is enjoyable...but you know what I mean. Visualise them helping to create a safe and comfortable haven for a little Huggie bean.

Hello to everyone else.

Sarah
xx


----------



## princess29

PollyD Good Luck with the 2ww hun, keeping my fingers crossed for you. xxx

Beanie, hope everything is ok tommorrow for you. xxx

Huggies, thanks for answering, I have been wondering what it all means, so then with a bit of luck and if the cyst had gone we can go ahead with treatment    good luck for this cycle.

Scaralooloo, grow follicles grow!! Have a good night! xxx


----------



## PollyD

Hi Girls thanks for all the positive vibes. 

Huggies- Im glad to hear you had bloating too- I wish the nurse had just told me it was normal as I thought my body was going to explode. Im just gonna relax tonight, let the housework go- it never seems to get any tidier anyway!!

Love to everyone


----------



## daisy22

Evening ladies,

Just written a long post and then accidentally deleted it!!!   

Hi princess29, well that sounds really positive   that they will go ahead with your tx  

Hi PollyD, glad you were able to go ahead wth your tx, although its a bit surprising if they think you are already preg. I had lots of bloating after my IUI. Hope the 2ww   flies by  

Hi karenagain, How did your scan go today?  

Hi beanie_1 , Hope your scan went well today  

Hi millie13, good luck in Copenhagen  

Hi Huggies, Thank you for the dance- It worked a treat and she arrived full flow today! Hope you enjoyed the acupuncture- I'm due for mine on Fri- I love it. Hope the injections went well  

Hi Scaralooloo, Hope you enjoy legally blonde tonight!  

Hi Tamsin,  . Good luck   for Thurs- got everything crossed for you  


AFM, well the witch   arrived full flow today! Well at least we can get on with this cycle. Have rang ACU and booked my 1st scan for next Tues (cd.

Lots of love

Daisy


----------



## karenagain

Hi everyone hope you are all ok.
Hi Daisy my scan is tomorrow morning I really hope something is happening.
How can a ovulation stick show up your about to ovulate but the scan says no folicules hehe
Well let you all know tomorrow how i get on

Fingers crossed for everyone this month xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Everyone

Karenagain - hope you got some good news from your scan today  

Daisy22 - glad hear AF finely showed up 

Scaralooloo -   for you getting some real good follies

Millie - sending you   for copenhagan 

Huggies - sending you   

Pollyd - hope the 2ww flys bye  

AFM - well had scan, nurse didnt really explain alot, except that i have 6mm lining, 1 x follie 13mm and multipull small ones, said to carry on with 75iu menupur, got to go back friday and if that follie has improved to 16mm then they could be doing my iui on monday


----------



## karenagain

Hi everyone

I cant believe it Monday everything was not looking good as no folicules and i have gone back for scan today and they found two good ones hehe  Im so pleased and so excited.
They have given me my trigger injection at 12.30 today and booked intomorrow morning for iui its happened so fast i cant believe it.
Well let you know how i get on tomorrow

Good luck to the rest of you

Karen xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Afternoon Ladies,

Karenagain - Congrats! That's great news, fingers crossed for tomorrow morning. Lots of positive thinking     

Beanie_1 - I only had 1 follie for my first IUI, but like everyone said to me you only need one to get pregnant. So don't get down heartened, think positive this could be your time.     

AFM - All is well. Legally Blonde was fun, and definately put a smile on my face.

Keep warm in this cold weather.

Sarah
xx


----------



## daisy22

Afternoon ladies,

Hi karenagain, great news about the scan   . Good luck for tomorow  

Hi Beanie, congrats on the scan  . That follie  sounds fab!! Here is a follie growing dance to encourage it to grow lovely big for fri!!        

Hi Scaralooloo, Glad you enjoyed legally blonde- I'm coming down to the big smoke to see dirty dancing with 20 other girls in Feb- cant wait!!!!

Hi Tama, Got everything crossed for you for tomorow!!  


AFM, the witch is being an evil  !!! lots of cramps! Hope she bogs off soon!!! (can I say that!!!).

Love 
Daisy


----------



## joeyrella

good luck for tomorrow karen x x x

hope everyone else is doing okay, sounds like there are a lot of us growing follies at the moment.    

 has finally arrived so i'll be injecting tonight, woohoo! as i over responded last time i am on a very low dose of puregon this time (25iu) so i'm a bit concerned that nothing will happen in there but i'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## ButterflyHen

Hi All followers of this thread.
Starting injectables for first cycle of IUI-D today.
Feel as though its a landmark day.


----------



## joeyrella

butterflyhen
good luck


----------



## Jinglebell

Hi ButterflyHen!

J x


----------



## karenagain

Hi Butterflyhen Yes indeed it is a landmark!!!!!!! Good Luck to youxxxxx


----------



## SGS

Hi ladies, 

Beanie_1 - good news about your follies, sounds like they are growing nicely!

Karen - It is amazing how things change so quickly. Good luck 4 2moro sending you loads of  

Butterflyhen - It is exitin when you start the injecting, def feels like you are getting somewhere. Good luck with it

also  to Joeyrella, Daisy and anyone else i've missed. 

Well I am still on CD 7, have one more day of injections tomorrow before going for a scan on Fri.....this week is draaging can't wait to see how how things are developing, really hope the jabs are doing what they are supposed to be doing.

Is anyone taking Fosimon? I keep shattering the glass bottle everytime! the nurse made it look so easy - thumb over the red dot and snap....she did it and it broke perfectly, but everytime i do it it shatters. Am i missing something?? Also worried about the Pregnyl as there are two bottles in that and if i break the glass too far down i won't be about the mix lol. Any suggestions 


XXXXXXX


----------



## Scaralooloo

Hi Butterflyhen - Welcome to this thread and all the best for this cycle.


----------



## Huggies

Hello ladies,

Butterflyhen - Hello   and welcome to the thread.  Wishing you all the best for your cycle   

Sophy - Hello, I am a day behind you (CD6) and have my first scan and bloods tomorrow morning too.  Really hope you are well on your way and those follies are growing nicely for you.  Sorry I can't help with the Fosimon - I am using Gonal F which comes in a pre-filled pen and is really easy to use.  I would call your clinic and ask for advice and tell them what has happened.  Good Luck.   

joeyrella - Hello love, glad you have got started again - so you have started injections on day 1 of your cycle?  Hope everything goes well this time !!   

Daisy - hope you are feeling better today and witch is playing nice!!!  

Sarah - I meant to say to you the other day that I saw Legally Blonde the musical last year here in Boston and I loved it!! It really cheered me up, as I believe I got my AF that day and was feeling really down about it!!

Karen - wonderful news - its amazing what our follies can do in a short space time.  Wishing you all the best for today and hope IUI goes well - let us know how you get on!!   

beanie_1 - sounding good so far, hope things keep on growing for you and you get your IUI on Monday!!   

PollyD - hope all is well with you?

Princess29 - How are you doing?

Tama - hope you are doing okay my love?

To all you other lovely girlies -     

Well, I had my 2nd round of acupuncture last night - it went well and i felt very relaxed after it.  The intern who is treating me has decided to right his paper on me and therefore taking a real interest in my prediciment and treatment!!!  They know what cycle day I am on and hopefully they are helping my follies grow right now.  I had my first Gonal F injection last night - only 37.5 ui so felt like nothing even came out - but hope it works its magic but that I also don't over-stimulate as I am on Letrozole too.  I have my first bloods and scan tomorrow morning (CD7) to see what is going on in there.

Take care

Huggies
xxxxxx


----------



## kdb

OMG, I was wondering why the thread was so quiet... 'cos you'd moved!  Doh!  Frantic at work at the moment so haven't been on FF much.  Hope you're all doing well, will have a read back and post in the weekend.

Welcome to all the newbies!  You've come to the right place    Good luck with your tx!

2WWers - sending you loads of sticky vibes     


Babydust & hugs
xoxo
kd


----------



## karenagain

Hi everyone

What a long day its been. We went to hospital 9.30 this morning so dh could do his bit!!!! Then it was back at 12.30 for me and the iui 

That wasnt as easy for them as it should have been so at hour later we were on our way home. The good news is there were 19million good swimmers put back and no leakage. 

So I guess now im on my 2ww so going to be   all the time and for the next few days i hope there is goinh to be lots of  

Please please work and lots of to everyone

Karen xxxx


----------



## joeyrella

fingers crossed for you karen    
hi huggies, it feels great to be getting back into the swing of it.  my first injection was last night on CD2, felt a bit wobbly handed at first then realised i was being ridiculous.    hope the scan tomorrow goes well. x
hi sophy - do you have a plastic thing to help you snap them?  my clinic gave me a plastic sleeve to put over the top of the bottles to help it snap evenly.  i have two, if needs be i can post you one!


----------



## daisy22

Evening ladies,  

Hi  joeyrella, Great news that your getting started!!  

Hi ButterflyHen,   Welcome to the thread. Good luck with the tx  

Hi   Jinglebell, How are things with you?

Hi karenagain,    Glad the tx went well. Good luck   for the 2ww  


Hi Sophy, I always teach my students to pit their thumb on the red dot and push backwards quite forcefully. It does get easier the more you do it.

Hi Scaralooloo,   How are things with you?

Hi Huggies, yes she is behaving herself  a bit better  . The acupuncture is great isn't it? I wouldn't be without it. Must be nice to have someone taking so much care of you.

Hi KDB, wondered were you'd gone!! Glad your back!!  

AFM

WARNING RANT COMING!!!!!


I pay not an unconsiderable sum to go to a nice gym in town. This is because the local leisure is full of babies and children. I love my time at the gym - I dont have to think about never being mummy and being a total failure. I just think about running and increasing what I do each time. Its my time just for me. My escape from babies (I even work with them). I go in today and the changing room is full of little people! Well one lady and her 4 brats screaming and squealing and running around. How inapropriate! I know I'm being pathetic but just felt I needed to get it off my chest! I'm sure if I am ever lucky enough to be a mummy I will be so proud and will want to show them off everywhere!

Ah that feels better- sorry for being pathetic!

Love
Daisy


----------



## ButterflyHen

Hi All, 

Joyrella - I'm also paranoid re. injections. On suprafact and Gonal F (75iu) Day 3 and feel like I'm imagining all weird side effects.

Huggies - I 've had acupuncture x 2 - definately think it works as delayed my treatment by 2 days as endometrium was too thick. Supposed to increase the blood flow to your uterus so bodes well.

Good Luck and fingers crossed to all.


----------



## dixie13

Ahh Daisy - I really feel for you!   It can be so hard, it sometimes seems like there's no escape from pregnant women/babies.... Your time will come, you will have a baby and you have to believe it!!!     

Karen - best of luck   hope the 2ww will go quick!    

Joeyrella - well done with the injections! Hope this is your month    

Huggies - hope the scan goes well tomorrow, with lots of follies growing nicely    

Hi to everyone else  

Afm af has arrived today. I'm supposed to do another natural iui, but I've been given clomid by a friend of mine who's pregnant, and I'm very tempted to start taking them tomorrow.... what do you think, is it a stupid idea?! should I speak to the nurse? It's just that I'm starting to feel that another natural iui is a waste of time, and we're not allowed medicated iui on nhs. The nurse said that we might be allowed clomid after three failed attempts, which would be the next one if this one doesn't work (or we could go straight to ivf). At my clinic cd1 starts when af is in full flow before 10am, is this standard? 

Dixie
xx


----------



## M2M

Hello ladies 

Hope you don't mind me joining in with this thread a bit early? We're hoping to start donor IUI in the Spring and are currently researching clinics. I'm going out of my mind with excitement and worry, and I'm finding that FF is the only thing that calms my nerves at the moment! Everyone here is soooooo lovely and supportive. 

I'm going to read this thread to get an idea of how IUI really works. I look forward to reading your stories and wish you all the very best of luck with your IUI treatment! I posted a few questions here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=223915.0 - I think I put them in the wrong place though  but if anyone has any answers for me, I'd be very grateful. Will try to post in the right thread next time!!!

Really looking forward to getting to know you. Lots of baby dust for you all!


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning Ladies,

M2M - Welcome to this thread   you have definately come to a good, strong supportive place all the ladies here are very supportive and there is always someone who can answer a question. In regards to Q1. You're clinic will advise on the best day for insemination, they have to do it on the day of ovulation. Q2. I have a very good relationship with my boss thankfully as I have had to take a lot of time off over the past year due to an operation and various tests and treatments, I felt it was easier to tell her what was going on and thankfully she has been very supportive. Don't worry about timings, your clinic work it out and tell you when you need to come in. I hope that helps a little bit, it seems like such a minefield when you start but things do become clearer when you get started. I wish you all the best and hope you get some good news.   

Dixie13 - Morning, I would also be slightly tempted in taking the Clomid if I was in your position but I don't know if it's the right thing to do. Saying that I don't know what harm it would do either. CD1 starts the first full flow day of AF, and my nurse suggested I take my clomid at night time. Do you suffer from PCOS? Cause if you do then you do have to be careful with Clomid as it can overstimulate the Follies and it does need to be monitired by your clinic. Good luck with whatever you decide  

Daisy22 - Morning, I'm well thanks apart from a few hot flushes and a few cramps feeling pretty good this cycle. Just trying to keep positive and upbeat and think happy thoughts. I know how you feel re. Gym, I find it hard some days when all you see are mums & babies or pregnant women. I think somedays it can just get to you and that's completely natural and normal so don't be too hard on yourself.  

Hello to everyone else hope you are all well and have nice things planned for the weekend. I'm thinking I might drag DH along to see Avatar in 3D or Sherlock Holmes not sure which yet.

AFM - Hospital Monday morning for first scan, I really hope there has been some growing going on I have to grow more than 1 follie this time.

Sarah
xx


----------



## Beanie3

Morning ladies

Daisy22 - thank you for the follie dance, think its done the trick,hope your having better day today.

Karenagain - hope 2ww going well sending   

Scaralooloo - keeping fingers crossed for your scan on monday

Huggies - hope your scan went well today   

to all you other ladies    

AFM - had scan today, all go for IUI monday 1 x 22mm follie 1 x 16mm follie and 2 x 11mm follie, gotta do my hcg injection tommorrow night 10.30pm..feeling scared, nervous and excited...


----------



## Scaralooloo

Beanie_1 - That is so exciting, well done you and your follies. All the best for Monday, got everything crossed for you


----------



## dixie13

Hi M2M - this is definitely the place to be for support! Wishing you the best of luck with your treatment  

Beanie - great follies! Good luck   for monday    

Sarah - grow follies grow!!!      

Afm still don't know what to do.... I don't suffer from pcos and ovulate normally every month, the only reason to take clomid would be to increase the number of follies but if I get more than two they might start wondering what I've been up to..!! Am I correct in thinking that it's very uncommon to release more than two follicles on low dose clomid?? We would stand twice the chance with two...

Hi to everyone else  

Dixie
xx


----------



## Tama

Afternoon ladies

Whoop, whoop it's almost the weekend  

Beanie - best of luck hun for Monday.   xx

Sarah - Wishing you loads of luck for Monday's scan hun   I'm sure there will be some lovely follies   I saw Sherlock Holmes with Dh over Xmas it's really good. We are planning to see Avatar in 3D too next weekend. Let us know how you get on wishing you loads of luck for this cycle   xx

M2M - Welcome   You are in the right place. I joined this thread before I started my IUI and found it really helpful. Everyone is lovely. I had a look at your questions and please don't worry about timings, the hospital will tell you what you need to do and monitor you so that they know when is the best time for insem. Re telling work - I have told my work and they have written a policy around fertility tx!! Employers don't have to give you time off work so it can be tricky. The way I've worked it is I make up the time or take it off the 5 days paid leave they have given me which is per year. I guess it depends what type of job you do etc. Hope is helps   Wishing you lots of luck x

Dixie - why do you have to have natural cycles (hope you don't mind me asking)? I know there must be a real temptation to take the Clomid but if something happens (I'm sure it wouldn't) but if it did then you'd have to tell the clinic which may put you in a tricky spot. Can you speak to the clinic and ask them if you could do a clomid cycle, if you paid for the Clomid prescription? It is really up to you hun, hope it works out for you which ever way you go   x

ButterflyHen - don't think we've chatted before - welcome. Hope everything is okay with you x

Daisy - sending you a BIG   I know how hard it is to try to get away from pg ladies and babies. Hope it's going ok on the clomid and you are feeling ok. Wishing you loads of luck for Tuesdays scan     Can't wait for a trip to London   Hope you have a nice weekend.   xx

joeyrella - hiya hun. How are things with you? Hope you have a lovely weekend xx

Karen - wishing you all the best for your 2ww x

Kdb- glad you found us hun   How is everything going? Any news on when you'll be able to start your next tx? xx

Huggies - hello hun   You and I are on the same dose. How are you finding it? I don't find that I have any s/e but didn't on the 75 either. I really hope this works for you hun. I was doing okay but things seem to have slowed down so they gave me a 75iu boost last night but back to 37.5 today. Hope you have a lovely weekend xx

Sophy - hello. Sorry, I have pre filled pens so don't have to do anything like that. Hope you get the hang of it soon, I'm sure you will xx

Jinglebell - hiya hun. How are things with you? xx

Going to have to send this post and come back after lunch or there will be no salad left! Back soon to finish this post.....


----------



## Huggies

Hi Tama - Its hard in the clinic - they have a big notice in our clinic that requests mums with children try and make alternative childcare arrangements due to the sensitivity of its patients - I have only ever seen one child in the clinic up to this point.  I know I would certainly not bring any children to the clinic!!  I took my 2nd injection last night and I must admit I felt a bit crampy and naucious afterwards - but soon got to sleep.  Glad you are doing well and had a boost. Hope those follies are growing nicely now!!   

dixie13 - I know how tempting it must be to take the clomid   - but your clinic are likely to see a change (if any) and it could ruin chances of further treatment if you don't tell them.  I suggest you talk with them and tell them that you would like to try clomid for the next cycle and see what they say.  Medically you are best to be honest and upfront with them rather than do things behind their back - so they can give you the best care and treatment.  

beanie_1 - Great news chick!! You must be very excited now!!!  Good follies!!     Hope you get on okay with the injection tomorrow night and all the best for Monday!!   

Sarah - wishing you all the best for your scan - follie dance for you         My hubby is taking me to see Avatar this weekend in 3D - so if you can go, we can swap opinions.  Normally, I wouldn't really be into it, but have heard good things.

M2M - Hello and welcome to the thread - you have come to the right place   I am on my 3rd cycle of IUI and only really coming to terms with it all now, so you will learn a lot on here!!  Just ask any questions, and hopefully one of us will be able to help you.  Your clinic and consultant will guide you through the whole process in terms of drugs, timings, and scans.  I have managed not to tell my work yet, and hoping to keep it that way for just now, but if it goes on much longer I might need to say something to explain my random times off.  Luckily my scans and bloods are done early morning.  Its just the IUI itself I need time off for.  Good Luck!!! 

ButterflyHen - Yes, really enjoying the acupuncture and glad I am doing something else to hopefully help things along!!     I am glad it is helping you out too!!   

Daisy - you poor thing!!     It is very hard.  I am lucky in that I have never seen kids in my gym - adults only by the looks of things, so glad I don't have to deal with that.  Just remember that one day it will be your turn and YOU WILL GET THERE!!!!   

joeyrella - glad all is going well, hope those follies are growing nicely for you!!  

Karen - best of luck for your 2WW    and you are thinking nice positive thoughts - keep us updated with any symptoms!!!   

Kd - thought you had been very quiet - how are you love?  Glad you found the thread again - its getting pretty busy on here now!!

AFM - first scan this morning and we are off to a good start (although hoping its not too good).  Right ovary had 5 follies <12mm and Left had 3 follies at 13mm.  I am on CD7, so awaiting my phone call for further instructions on injections tonight and when next scan will be!!!  I really hope I don't over-stimulate now!!  and that only a few good ones continue to grow!!

Hope you all have good weekends.

Huggies
xxxxxx


----------



## Tama

Okay one boiled egg and salad later and I'm back  

Polly - hope you are okay. x

princess29 - how are things with you hun? x

Millie - hope you are well x

Blonde1 - how are things with you? Hope you're okay x

Michelle81 - hiya hope you are okay x

Bingbong - hello and welcome. Hope you are okay x

Mellie768 - hiya. Welcome to the thread. We haven't chatted before but I'm trying to catch up on everything. When dh and I had our first appointment I asked the  question about when we could start and they told me next cycle which happened to be the following week so we didn't have to wait too long. Fingers crossed this will be the case for you too. Best of luck x

Phew think that covers everyone   Sorry if I've missed anyone off! 

AFM I had cd10 scan yesterday and nothing much had changed since Monday. So we have gone from last cycle on 75iu which sent me nuts to 37.5iu which has given me more than one follie but they seem to have stopped growing   The lining hadn't changed from Monday's scan either so I had to take a 75iu dose of gonal last night to try and kick start things and back to 37.5 tonight. I then have to go back for another scan on Saturday morning. I'm drinking lots of milk , water and pineapple plus taking my vits now praying that the two larger follies grow and the others drop back     Apart from the above does anyone have any tips for follie growth and lining growth? 

Hope everyone has good weekends. 

Tx


----------



## Tama

Huggies wow! Those are great results hun. How many follies can you have? We are only allowed 3 over the size of about 10mm, currently I have 3 boarder-line 4. I hope this is third time lucky for you sweetie   Sending you loads of     xx


----------



## Huggies

Hi Tama - I know!!!  I am awaiting further instructions to see what they say - but hopefully praying that 2-3 will become dominant and the others will trail off, as I said, I am only on CD7, so I am sure they will be scanning me again Sun/Mon to see what is happening.
Not sure what their protocol is for continuing - I guess I will soon find out!!  Will keep you posted and pray    that we can still continue this cycle!!

Huggies
xxxx


----------



## Tama

Huggies wishing you loads of luck and babydust for your next scan. I'm sure that like you say some will grow and the others will drop back.   My dh keeps telling me to be positive and that 2010 is going to be a great year so we can both take some PMA from him and in the next couple of weeks we'll both be the happiest ladies in the world     xx


----------



## dixie13

Huggies - wow fantastic follies! I really hope this is 3rd time lucky for you    

Tama - hope you get the right number of follies for your next scan      My acupuncturist mentioned that a hot water bottle on the tummy is meant to stimulate the follicles, just make sure it isn't too hot. Sorry, that's all I can think of right now but I'm sure some of the other girls will have more advise!   

The nhs won't allow medicated iui because of the risk of multiples, I was told that they have more control when they do ivf and that's why they go straight from natural iui to ivf. I still don't totally get it (and the nurse agreed!), medicated iui greatly increase the chances and is a lot cheaper than ivf...  I asked if we could pay for the drugs ourselves but we can't do that either.
I just spoke to one of the lovely nurses at the clinic, she understands how frustrating it is and basically said that she has to say no to take the clomid, but it's my decision and I won't be on my own if I do!  

Enjoy the weekend everyone!! 

Dixie
xx


----------



## Meltowers

Hi everyone, am new to this board so hope I'm posting in the right place! Bit about me.. I've been ttc on and off for about 7 years now (about two years with dh). I'm 37 and my dh is 43 (he has 3 kids from a previous relationship). They've never found any reason why not I'm getting pregnant so in that 'unexplained fertility' category. I had the AMH test done recently and result was 11.6 which puts me in the 'low fertility' bracket but they said that's probably mainly my age. Anyway, starting my first round of iui with injectables tomorrow and just wanted some general tips on whether there's anything I can do to increase the odds of it working! Willing to try anything, no matter how odd it seems (within reason of course). This is the first time I've tried IUI (or anything other than the 'normal' way of getting pregnant). I'm feeling very nervous about the whole thing and not particularly positive as its been so long trying it's hard to believe I'll ever get pregnant but fingers crossed.

Best wishes to all xx


----------



## Tama

Welcome MelTowers   Yep you're in the right place hun. I know how hard it is not to worry and keeping positive is something I do struggle with myself. So you start tomorrow with the injections and then you have a scan? At the scan they will tell you about the number of follies you have and the thickness of the lining. At my clinic they keep scanning you and taking blood tests until the follies are the right size, the lining is the right thickness and they start to detect a surge. The off you go to have insem in my case I've not gotten that far - last cycle was cancelled due to over stimm and this cycle we are still waiting to see   Anyway I'm rambling! If you have any questions there are lots of us that are more than happy to try and help. Wishing you lots of luck.

Tx


----------



## daisy22

Evening ladies- Its the weekend!! 

Hi Tama- I'm doing you a follie and lining dance for tomorow!!                

Hi ButterflyHen, I have acupuncture too- infact had it this afternoon- wouldn't be without it!  

Hi Dixie, I know how tempted you must be to take the clomid. I have it for my IUI. I think you have to be prepared if you have too many follies they may cancel your tx and as you have not had it before you dont know how you will respond. Its nice to know they will support you if you do take it. 

Hi    M2M, welcome to the thread. You will find loads of support on this thread. Good luck with your tx.  

Hi Huggies, Thank you for your kind words  . Those follies sound great! Really hoping and praying you get 2 or 3 really good dominant ones from them!! Here is a follie dance for you too!!            



Hi Scaralooloo, Hope you and dh enjoy the cinema- we might go tonight if dh gets home soon!!! good luck  for your scan on Mon- here is a follie growing dance for you!!             It worked for beanie- so hope it works for you too!!

Hi MELTOWERS   welcome to the thread. I know what you mean about never quite believing it will happen to you. I feel the same hun. Its so hard feeling that disappointment every month its no wonder our hope gets battered. I have found lots of lovely stories on ff of ladies who have ttc for many years and have eventually found sucess. Somehow I find this helps me to feel a bit better. Wishing you the best of luck with your tx  

Hi to all the other lovely ladies!!

AFM, Cd4 today. AF is behaving much better! Almost gone actually! Had acupuincture this afternoon- it always makes me feel so much better!

Have a good weekend
Love Daisy  


Hi Beanie  What fantastic follies!!! Wishing you the best of luck for Mon


----------



## karenagain

Hi eveyone hope you are all ok I must write all your names down on paper next time so i can speak personally to you all. My memory is so bad i cant seem to remember who is where.
Well today is day after insem and been feeling really tired back ache in my lower back and aches in my lower tummy is thisnormal? 

I cant understand why im like it?


----------



## SGS

Huggies and Beanie-1 - great news on your follies

Joeyrella - I managed to get my hands on some of those plastic things to snap open the bottles so i'll give that a go tomorrow, but thank you so much for offering to send.

Dixxie 13 - I am supprised you are being told that you have to have a natual IUI just because you are on the NHS. I am also on the NHS and i didn't get a choice to do a natual, they just told me i would be doing a medicated one, which i thought was odd seeing as i ovulate normally etc. What area do you live in?

Scaralooloo - Avatar is good, DH and i went to see it a couple of weeks ago, hope you like it!

Meltowers - welcome to the thread. This is also my first IUI and have to say that everyone here on this thread is fab and there is soo much support. 

AFM - Went in for my scan today (CD9), i am not really sure what i expected but left feeling quite deflated...here is what they said and tell me if i am over reacting. The nurse said my linning is 7MM is that what it should be? and i have one dominant follie on the left at 13mm and a smaller one, but she didn't say how big and also some small ones on my right, which i am assuming are insignificant. I asked her how she thought i was responding (cos i am so paranoid of my AMH level) and she said she didn't know because it is my first cycle and that i should inject one more time on Sat then go back in for another scan on Monday to see if the dominant one has grown some more or stopped.  Should my follie be a bit bigger by now or maybe have another one? Also what happens if i ovulate as i normally do on day 14 and the follies are not ready yet? i seem to go in to the hospital all positive and have all the questions in my mind, then i get all flustered and forget everything. Also and soo sorry, i feel like i am going on now, but i really cannot see how much more my follie will grow between now and Mon if i am only going to do one injection between now and then. Am i over reacting? is all this normal?


----------



## SGS

Sorry me again, just one more thing to add, if i ovulate normally every month, does it not mean that the 13mm follie is the one that my body always develops therefore the injections are not really doing much?


----------



## Huggies

Hi Dixie - glad you spoke to the clinic - have you decided what you are going to do?  IUI actually has the greater chance of multiples as I was warned by my consultant at my last meeting - he was like "how would you feel about quadruples" as the injections I am on just now could head to that!!  Anyway, he is keen to move to IVF if this IUI is unsuccessful as they have much more control over it and the risk of multiples is greatly reduced.  Good Luck.

Meltowers- Hello and welcome to the thread.  Wishing you all the best for your first IUI cycle, you will learn loads on here.  Basically I have picked up advice such as a warm heat pad or hot water bottle (but not boiling) on your stomach to help your follies grow.  Eating fresh pineapple (or drinking pineapple juice) and a couple of brazil nuts a day helps too.  Think positively is the number one way to go about it, but you will see from on here that we all lose that now and again!!  

Tama - as above for the advice I have picked up.  Hopefully you will see a nice improvement tomorrow and all will be well.  Let us know how you get on!!   

Daisy - glad you are feeling much better and that the acupuncture has relaxed you - do you have this weekly??

karenagain - yes, completely normal, lots going on in there, so I had some aches and pains after IUI - just relax and keep positive and let the magic happen!!   

Sophy - Hello, sorry you are feeling deflated - as it is your first cycle, it is hard for the nurses to really know how you are responding.  So far, you are doing okay - you are only on CD9 and 13mm is good, over the next few days, hopefully that will become very dominant and grow more.  All you need is one!!  I am on CD7 today and 13mm were my largest follicles, but I have been on Letrozole and Gonal F.  I think you will be surprised by how much those follies can grow in a short space of time.  Good luck!!     

AFM - I have just had my phone call to say all is going well.  They are keeping me on 37.5iu GonalF tonight and tomorrow night and I have to return for more bloods and a scan on Sunday morning.  Fingers crossed!!!!!    

Huggies
xxxxxxx


----------



## PollyD

Hi everyone. I'm on my 2ww and going absolutely mental - its awful, I have realised I am actually a control freak and some things are just out of our hands. 
Dixie, like sophy I also had a medicated IUI even though I was ovulating and having regular periods and I actually didn't want to pump all that into me. 
I was never offered Clomoid though, I went straight to Puregon injections but I know people who had the clomoid and it worked for them. You should just be careful that you dont become overstimulated as the nurse told me  I could loose an ovary with that which is frightening. 

Its probably a postcode lottery like everything else.

Hope everyone else is doing really well and things are looking positive. xxxxx


----------



## ruthie1977

Hi ladies,

I briefly introduced myself before xmas, but knew I wasn't starting anything till the new year, so I haven't been on much. 
We have TTC for 4 years. Had all the investigations, bloods, hormone levels, lap & due & lots of other undignified tests etc. Six months of clomid, then referred for iui. All under the label of unexplained infertility. 
I started my period yesterday & went today for my scan. Have to go back tomorrow as not quite ready to start. I was also told today that there were worried I might not respond, as my AMH levels are very low. I'd never even heard of this before & it has completely floored me as my level is only 2. Having spent the last 2 years having investigations etc & always told nothing was wrong (although after 4 years You know there something is wrong) we feel very gutted. We were initially told we would have up to 6 iui & 1 ivf on the nhs. When I phone for my other bloods the hospital had discussed my case at the MDT & have said they would try 1 iui & if not 1 ivf. 
We are both only 32, I can't beleive after still ahving a little bit of hope that it could happen now only have 2 goes if we are lucky. I am really sorry to bore you with my depressed story, but just feeling a bit fed up. I hope my scan is ok tomorrow to start. Good luck ladies. xxxx


----------



## kdb

Hi Ruthie - I'm sorry sweetpea, you must feel so frustrated and disappointed, especially after waiting to start tx for so long.    

The good thing is that they have picked up on your low AMH now and not wasted six months or a year of your lives doing IUI if they believe IVF will give you a better chance of getting pg.

See how you go on this cycle - they may need to up the dosage to give your ovaries a boost, but all is not lost 

xoxox


----------



## SGS

Ruthie, 

From what I have read, AMH is a relatively new test, and it is more around quantity rather than quality of eggies. After all it really does only take one (you can tell i am feeling better after my rather silly depressing post earlier lol). Don't be too hard on yourself. I have read about lots of ladies who have got BFPs with much lower AMH levels than 2. With regards to the possibility of being a poor responder there are more factors to consider in addition to low AMH like age, and current FSH and LH levels etc and the docs will learn a lot about you from your first cycle. They really do have your best interest at heart, even though it may not always seems that way. I too have a low AMH level (2.3), ttc for 4 yrs and only just very recently found out about my AMH, and after thinking about everything tonight, would much rather be on a low dose (and not respond) whilst the docs see how i respond rather than be on a high dose risk over stim and canceling or even loosing an ovary (PollyD thanks for your post really put things in perspective for me). 

     for everyone and   for loads of BFPs on this thread. XXXXXX

XXXXXXX


----------



## kn8

Hi ladies,

I wonder if I could join this thread? I have started my first round of IUI this month (new year fresh start and all that!) and am a little perplexed by it all   I am 35 and my DH and I have been unsuccessfully trying naturally for 18 months now. 
I started injecting on Monday (cd5) and went for a scan yesterday, to be told that I had one follice @ 18mm and was given an HCG injection there and then (with a slightly larger needle than I had aniticpated!). My meticulous diary planning for next week based around possible dates for insemination went completley out the window and in the end I had to rush back to the clinic (after an extremely stressful day) for the basting that afternoon!  

I was just a little confused as I thought with medication you should get more than one follicle and also I thought the basting was meant to happen 24-36 hours after HCG....Also one last question, I have heard that the progesterone pessaries can make you go a little do-lally, does anyone have any thoughts on that?


I now look forward to my mind playing all those sneaky tricks on me to make me think I might be pregnant ( I seem to develop a different symptom each month  ). 

Wishing you all successful follies and BFPs 

KN8


----------



## karenagain

Hi KN8

Its lovely of you to join all the girls on here are so nice and welcoming its a nice place to be.
Im afraid i cant help you to much as Im very new here to this is my first iui to.

I had two follies and dh had 19 million good swimmers I was basted on Thursday morning at 12.30 after having hcg injection 12.30 day before.

Since then been quite tired and some strange pains but dont think I have had any side effects from pessaries im on cyclogest.

I hope you get on really well and   to you.

Tama hope all goes ok for you today i will look in later

love to you all Karen xxxxx


----------



## ButterflyHen

Good Luck to all - some encouraging follicle growing going on.

I've been told 16mm is the magic number for follicle size. How many is too many?

Whats the magic number for endometrial thickness?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## ruthie1977

Hi ladies,

Went back for another scan & blood test today. Start Suprecur tomorrow. Go for my bloods on monday. Spoke to the nurse specialist today, & had a very frank discussion. Bascially based on my AMH I am not likely to respond as well, although it is possible. They are doing the iui as a tester & to to see how I respon to the hormone. That will then give them a better indication for if I need the ivf, which I have been told is quite likely. I feel better today now we have a plan. My god this is such a rollercoaster.

Ruth xx


----------



## kn8

Hi again,

Karen - thanks for your message. We will be going through the the 2WW madness together   Good luck!

Butterflyhen - I think that the endometrium needs to be about 8mm (but not entirely sure though so don't quote me on it!)

Ruthie - I agree about the rollercoaster thing, this whole thing is just so emotionally draining. And then people tell us to relax and it will happen!!   Really hope the drugs work for you and you have a great response.

 to all. Maybe January will be our month


----------



## Beanie3

Hello ladies, 

Hoping your having good start to the weekend..

sophy...i had only 1 follie @13mm with lining of just 6mm on Wednesday CD10 but by Friday morning i had 1x22mm 1x16mm 2x11mm and my lining was still 6mm, keeping my fingers crossed and sending   that your follies will improve..

Huggies...   hope all goes to plan for your scan tommorrow

Scaralooloo...wishing you all the best for your scan on Monday    

Pollyd and karenagain...hope the 2ww goes real quick for you both

Daisy22...glad AF behaving herself now  

sending    to all you other ladies

AFM - DH going to do hcg injection for me tonight, cant believe IUI is on Monday


----------



## millie13

Just a quickie girls, as I.m on a dodgy internet connection in Copenhagen.

THe iui was done yesterday, I got to the clinic after having a faint line on the clearblue on Thursday evening, then they started getting lighter and I was pooing my pants that it would be too late.  Well they scanned me Ive never had an internal scan before <and that was interesting   and he said I.d just ovulated         so perfect timing.

More when I get home, and to update my diary.

I.m getting pains now down there, I had abonding session with my egg and sperm last night.

I do feel a little bloated and my tummy feels heavy.

Good luck and I.ll post more tomorrow

xx


----------



## Meltowers

Thanks for all the warm welcomes! It's made me feel more positive already . Going to do my first injection this evening and feeling a bit nervous but sure it'll all be fine. My mum suggested I practice on an orange but I'm sure there's no need! Thanks for the tips as well. Have got myself some pineapple juice and the hot water bottle is very appealing, especially in these sub-zero temperatures. My next scan is booked in for next thurs (21st) to see how the follicles doing so I guess I'll know more then. Just need to get on and do it now! I have lots and lots of questions which I'll no doubt be boring you all with at some point!

Mel xx


----------



## daisy22

Evening ladies!!

Wow you have all be very busy  

Hi karenagain, it is normal to have a bloated feeling afterwards- i did too. Hope you feel better soon.

Hi Sophy, I know it may not feel like it but they are really good results. Lininig shoud be more than 8mm around Ov so that is fab. Follies grow by about 2mm per day but mine seem to grow faster than that so hopefully you will have a nice surprise at your next scan!! I know its really hard to remeber the things you want to ask at the clinic- I find making some notes helpful- i didn't actually have to get them out but writing everything down helped me to remember.

Hi huggies, it varies how often I have the acupuncture- I always try to have one just before OV to give things a bit of a boost. Got it booked for fri and mon next week to coincide with insem hopefully. Good luck with your scan tomorow  

Hi PollyD, sorry the 2ww is getting to you  . I know its so hard. . Hope you get a lovely BFP at the end of it  

Hi ruthie1977   welcome back. My goodness what a rollercoaster you have been on. I'm glad you were able to talk it through with the nurse. Really hope you surprise them and respond really well 

Hi KDB, How are things with you- sending you lots of cyst shrinking vibes!  

Hi KN8,   welcome to the thread. I think every clinic varies in their protocols. My understanding is that you should Ov 24-36 hours after hcg. Sperm  can live for several days inside a woman so as long as insem is before ov you should be ok. I dont have prog pessaries so I dont really know that much about them b ut I do know that prog can give you preg like symptoms eg sore (.)(.) and sickness, so I wonder if this is what drives people crazy . Really hope you get a BFP  


Hi ButterflyHen, my clinic lkikes follies to be >18mm and endo lining to be >8mm.

Hi Beanie, hope the jab goes ok tonight 

Hi millie13, Glad tx went well  

Hi MELTOWERS, hope the jab goes ok tonight 

Hello to all the othner ladies

AFM, Nothing much to report- all quietg on the western  front!!!

Love 
Daisy


----------



## karenagain

Hi everyone well not to much to report really two days after insem not sure if that means day 2 or 3?
Still really tired and still having low back ache and period type pains.

So not sure what is happening to me.

love to you all Karen xxxx


----------



## Huggies

karenagain - hello and hope the   is not driving you too insane.  What you are feeling is perfectly normal, but hope you get some relief soon.   

daisy - hope you are well and looking forward to more acupuncture and insem!!  I have booked up for weekly appointments for the next couple of months - its a training school I go to, so not too expensive.  I am hoping it works its magic for me!!! 

Mel - hope your first injection went well - it gets easier as it goes, I feel almost normal injecting myself every night now!!    Hope all goes well with your first scan.

millie - congrats on your well-timed insem!!  I hope you are feeling well, do you return to the UK now or stay out in copenhagen??  Best of luck for your 2ww.  

beanie_1 - Hope hub injected you well last night!!!  Wishing you all the best for Monday - lots of baby dust coming your way!!   

kn8 - I am with you on January being a lucky month - I hope at least one of us gets a BFP from it!!  That was certainly a quick journey for you - hoping all goes well for your 2ww!!!   

ruth - glad you had that discussion with the nurse - it is good to test the drugs on IUI before moving to IVF to see what you respond to and at what level.  I know I am getting my best response so far from Letrozole and GonalF injections - so hopefully I am on my way to getting there!!  Good Luck

Hello to everyone else    

AFM - I am just back from an early Sunday morning scan (8am) and my 3 follies on the left are growing 2 x 17mm and 1 x 16mm and I have one in my right measuring 13mm.  Awaiting further instructions this afternoon, but reckon they will scan me again on Tuesday and then will be looking at insem wed/thurs!!

Babydust to you all

Huggies
xxxxxx


----------



## Tama

Hello All

Huggies that's great news hun and those are great follies! Keep us posted as to what they are doing and when insem will be. Wishing loads of luck       xx

Daisy hope you are okay hun. I've sent you a pm xxx   

Karen hope the 2ww is going well wishing lots of luck xx

Millie best of luck this cycle x

Beanie hope tomorrow goes well for you hun, wishing you loads of luck xx

Kbd - hope you are okay hun. Haven't heard from you in a while hope all is okay xxx

Sophy hope you are okay xx

Ruthie hope things are okay with you x

Polly hope the 2ww is going okay xx

Mel hope things are going okay for you x

Meltowers hope things are going okay with injections hun xx

KN8 welcome hope you are okay xx


Scaralooloo best of luck for tomorrow hun xxx

Hello to everyone, sorry if I've missed anyone off. Arrrrrrrhhhhhh laptop is going crazy will post this and pop back.....


----------



## Tama

Okay I'm back lets hope the screen stops jumping about  

Sorry if I've missed anyone sending you all big hugs and babydust xxx

AFM yesterday was a bit of a blur. We had our cd12 scan and follies had grown as they wanted and so had the lining BUT so had another follie! So I had 5 follies 2 x 11.5mm and 3 x 13.5mm plus another 5-7 follies all about 9mm!! At this pointed I wanted to   dh was with me which helped.

So nurse said to take a seat and wait for head nurse to speak to cons about what to do next. To cut a long story short they said as there were so many follies that IVF would be better for us and did we want to convert the cycle    So we had a chat and decided YES. So we had all the forms to fill in and then get all the other drugs I needed and off we went!!!

It was just luck that the timing was right, had they waited to scan me Monday it would have been too late but it was all just right so I have another scan tomorrow, this time needing more follies and for them to grow, and then they will tell me roughly when we could have EC   I'm still shocked, happy, excited and most of all scared!! I have 3 injections to do now and my gonal has been increased to 150iu. So now its a waiting game once again.

I guess I'm not really IUI anymore so should move on but I hope it would be okay to stop by and see how you are all doing. I don't know anyone on the IVF threads and as I've missed some steps am a little like a fish out of water   

I can't wait to hear everyones news and I just know 2010 is going to be a wonderful year xxxx


----------



## Jinglebell

Oh Tama,

What great news!    

J x


----------



## Tama

Thanks J, how are things with you hun? x


----------



## Meltowers

Hello everyone, am pleased to say first jab was fine. Faffed about a bit trying to get rid of a large air bubble but the sticking it in bit wasn't anywhere near as bad as I thought it would be. I think my post xmas fat roll helped! I'm still very new to this board so excuse me if I get abbreviations/etiquette wrong and don't always remember to reply to everyone properly. Will take a while to get my head around the whole thing and get to know all your different stories..

Daisy - how you finding the acupuncture? I've just started this as well. Had two sessions so far. I also really enjoy it and I'm sure it must be doing some good. Without being too graphic I'm sure it kind of got everything moving again in that area, sort of flushed the whole system out. I've got my next appointment next thurs which should be just before I ovulate hopefully. Is there any stuff about the best time in your cycle to have acupuncture?

Tama - wow! that all sounds very exciting. Best of luck with the IVF

Huggies - Good luck with the insem next week

Karenagain - How are you feeling now? Unfortunately, I can't offer any word of wisdom on the post iui bit as never been there but I hope you're OK. I can imagine it must be almost unbearable

Millie - best of luck with the 2ww 

Beanie - good luck with the insem tomorrow

Ruthie - Hope you're feeling bit better and less like you're on a rollercoaster but I totally get what you mean

KN8 - it's my first round of IUI as well so I'm pretty clueless as to it all at the moment so sorry can't be of more help

Sophy - good luck with the scan tomorrow, I hope its good news follies wise

Polly - How's it going? I'm similar to you in that ovulate regularly and all that so just assumed would be just a matter of the insem at the right time. I didn't see why I needed drugs if ovulated normally. When I saw the consult though he just said they wouldn't do unmedicated so here I am. It does feel very weird pumping this stuff into you but I suppose if it works then all good

Anyway, I hope I've replied to all and sorry if not. I'm going to get my tea and inflate the fat roll a bit more for injection number two. Looking forward to hearing how you're all getting on

Lots of love and best wishes, Mel xx


----------



## Jinglebell

Hi Tamsin,

Am okay.  Got IUI this month before moving onto IVF but leaving my job in April and have to figure out what to do - will either be pregnant or needing to do IVF so no employer is going to be too happy with me!  

J x


----------



## PollyD

Hi Meltowers.

It is annoying having to pump all these drugs into us. In fact after my first cycle I said I was never doing it again. Although a year later here I am again. The only good thing is that I responded well to the treatment both times so i'm praying with all my might for a BFP. 

The 2ww is driving me absolutely up the walls. I cant resist doing sneaky tests which I know in the back of my mind are showing falso positives 

Keep +ve everyone.


----------



## Huggies

Tama - WOW!!! WOHOO!!!! That is amazing news!!!     Oh, I am so excited for you and so glad your clinic were logical enough to offer you IVF - its something we were told could happen too if we got a good bunch of follies!!!  Please stick around and keep us posted - I would love to know how it all works, especially as I could be heading that way myself in the not too distant future.  Wishing you all the luck in the world!!    

mel - this thread does take a bit of getting used to, but you are doing very well!!    Glad your injection was okay.  I also ovulate regularly, but considering I do and haven't got pregnant yet is the reason we get the meds too, to stimulate more follies and give us a better chance.

pollyd - you poor thing doing all these tests - I have refrained from testing during 2ww after too many disappointments, so have never even had a false positive.  I really hope you get a real one very soon!!

Well, the clinic called this afternoon so I have to take my HCG shot tomorrow night and then I am having insem Tues/Wed morning - so moving quite quickly this cycle as I will only be on CD11/12 for insem.  God, I hope this works out - it would be great to get a BFP at the beginning of the year!!

Love to you all

Huggies
xxxxx


----------



## Tama

Huggies you're moving like lightning with this cycle such good news. I will keep everything crossed for you hun. Thanks for the positive comments, if I'm honest I'm still a little   but in my heart I'm so happy that we didn't have to cancel the cycle. It's just very real now and I'm worried that it will go wrong, but I'm keeping the PMA up   Keep me posted on your tx. xxxx

Polly hope the next few days don't drag for you and that there is a lovely +ve waiting for you xx

Jinglebell wishing you lots of luck for this cycle and for when you leave your job. I will keep verything crossed for you that you don't need to worry about IVF or another employer xxx

Meltowers glad the first injection went okay. When I did my first IUI it took me 30 minutes to get the needle in, I kept counting to three but chickened out. Once I'd done it I laughed because it totally didn't hurt. Wishing you lots of luck for this cycle xx

Daisy hiya sweet, how are you? Hope you are okay. Will txt you later   xx

Kbd - hope you are okay hun, miss chatting to you   xx

Karen how is the 2ww going hun?

Beanie how are you? Any news? xx

Sophy hiya, you okay? x

Ruthie how are you? x

Millie hope you're okay x

KN8 how are things with you? x

Scaralooloo any news hun? How are you? xx

Sending loads of babydust to all of you   

Tx


----------



## Guest

Tama, have just read your news, so glad they have converted you to IVF rather than cancelling your cycle, great news, really exciting    Obviously you want to stay on this thread but if you want to chat about IVF as well come and join Pompey, Kitten, Fran and me on the inbetweenies thread, we're all going through IVF right now  

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=222681.msg3525215#new

Good luck    

xxx


----------



## Tama

Shemonkey you are such a sweetie, thank you   I'll pop over and say hello   Could do with someone to slap my face as I'm having a   day  

Just off for my scan so will pop over when I return  

xx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning Ladies,

Wow there are so many posts since I last looked on Friday, so sorry if I don't do personals to you all today. But thinking of you all  

Tama - That is great news about the IVF, you must be feeling a little shocked and excited! I really hope that you're succesful, please keep in touch and let us know how you get on. I'll be thinking of you.   

AFM - Well had my scan this morning and boy was it painful, she really struggled to find my left ovary. Anyway as I sort of expected only 1 follicle again (bit disappointing) but it's bigger this time 19mm. I sort of expected it as they kept my Clomid at 50mg becuase of my PCOS. Never mind 1 is better than none, so I have trigger shot tomorrow lunchtime and then IUI on Wednesday. 

Hope everyone had good weekends. Didn't get to the cinema in the end.

Sarah
xx


----------



## dixie13

Morning everyone,

it's been a busy weekend on here!

Tama - wow fantastic news!!!! That's so exciting!! Wishing you all the best of luck. Please don't leave us just yet, let us know how you get on with it all, and hopefully you'll have some good news to share at the end of it. Hope the scan goes well  

Huggies - great news, that's a nice short cycle and amazing follies!!    

Polly - sorry that the 2ww is making you  . Hope you get good news soon   

Ruthie - can you have AMH tested on the nhs? Hope the blood tests go well  

Beanie -   very best of luck for todays insemination    

Sophy - I live in the Brighton/Hove area. I was happy to do a natural cycle initially, was convinced we only needed a bit of a push to get there but after two failed attempts and knowing the statistics for my age I'm starting to feel different about it. I also think the jump from natural iui to ivf is a little drastic and would have liked the option to do a medicated iui in between.

Millie - glad everything went well in copenhagen, sounds like perfect timing! Best of luck     

Sarah - that's a good one, and one is all it takes!  

 to everone else 

Afm after a lot of reading up on clomid I decided to go for it and have been taking them. With such a low dose it seems unlikely that I would end up with too many follicles, but I'm fully prepared to face the consequences if that would be the case. 
People take clomid all the time without being monitored or scanned so the risks involved can't be that bad... And it has given me more hope, I feel like I'm doing something again....Perhaps a little   I know!!
  
Dixie
xx


----------



## kdb

Hi Dixie - good luck for this cycle!!  Hopefully the Clomid will work its magic   How would you feel about twins?!!  p.s. how did you get on with your nutritionist appt re; the results from your mineral analysis?  Worthwhile, or were you already doing everything you could to get the levels right for fertility?

Hi Daisy, hi Huggies 

Tamsin, can't wait to hear how your scan goes today.  So are the extra meds to stop your follies from ov'ing too soon?

Wowsers there is a lot going on on this thread now!  Sounds like a busy week for basting this week as well!!

Sticky vibes to all the ladies on their 2ww, hope the time flies       

And good luck for the girls growing follies and getting basted               

Not sure I'll be an IUI-er for much longer as my scan this morning showed the *%&$^ cyst is still there, and I am running out of time for another cycle before my trip to NZ.  Felt so sure it was going to have shrivelled up and disappeared    Oh well, trying to stay positive and trust that regardless of the path we have to take to reach our goal, we will still achieve it in the end.

xoxo
kd


----------



## ruthie1977

Hi ladies,

Thanks for your supprt & kind words. I m feeling a lot better now. I usully snap myself out of self pity quite quickly, a I do my own head in being miserable.

Tama - good luck with the ivf. Thats really good that they were able to convert to ivf.

Sophy- Thanks for your support I know you are right. Your situation sounds similar to mine. The amh is only a part of the picture. Good luck to you.

Huggies - I'll be keeping everything crossed for you. 

Kdb - How are you? I'm feeling a bit more positive. Had my first injection suprecur yesterday been back for bloods today. I will know what dose I'm taking when I phone back later. 

Meltowers- Good luck with your first cycle, its the first for me too. Down worry about the injection, just stick it in...... 

Daisy22 - Children don't bother when I see them. I don't pine or anything like that. I've had so many friends have children over the past 4 years that If I'd have let things get to me & i would be mentally insane now.  However I can get very irritated with misbehaving children, that is annoying.    


What are you ladies doing regarding work? What have your employers been like? I'm very lucky int hat my work collegues are good friends. I was just curious to know  peoples experiences. etc

Take care & lots of luck to you all.


----------



## ruthie1977

Hi Dixie13

Just seen your message, Yes I had mine down on the nhs. But I didn't know what it was untill they told me mine was low. I also think I made the worst mistake, & came home googled it & got my knickers in a knot.

XX


----------



## dixie13

Hi kdb - I'm so sorry the cyst hasn't disappeared   Will you move on to ivf after this? Lots of positive vibes coming your way      

The nutritionist didn't really tell me anything new, but it was definitely worthwhile just to be reassured that I'm on the right path... I didn't have any heavy metal toxins which is what I was worried about. I'm on adrenal support which I know has been an issue for some time because of the nature of my job and years of exercising like a crazy person!!

Twins? I'm an identical twin myself, and I suppose I wouldn't mind... taking my age into consideration it's unlikely that we will have more than one child whatever happens, and in that respect it would be lovely to have more than one... sometimes I wonder if it's selfish of us to try so hard to have a baby when we won't be able to give them siblings.... is anyone else (of older age!) thinking along those lines or is that  

Ruthie - I think maybe I'm getting a little confused... is amf the ovarian reserve test? Yes, googling can be a bad thing sometimes!! x

Dixie
xx


----------



## ruthie1977

Hi Dixie,

Yes the amh is the ovarian reserve test. Did I confuse you, or did you think it was something else? xx


----------



## dixie13

Ruthie - no you didn't confuse me, I confused myself thinking maybe it was the one they do to see if you've ovulated!! Did you ask to have it done? xx


----------



## ButterflyHen

Hi All, 

Great to hear news about some good follicle growth and fingers crossed for the upcoming inseminations. 
Day 7 today - on Suprafact and gonal f 75 - have felt absolutely fine but today feel a bit mental and odd. Has anyone had the same experience, is this what the menopause will hold for me or am I just mental?

Thanks for any advice


----------



## daisy22

Just spent ages wrining a really long post and then managed to delete it!!! accidntally hit return button while smiley page was up    

Hi tama, I have tgexted you but I think those reults are fab- Its quality not quantity that counts  


Hi karenagain, dont worry too much about the bloating and af pains- most ladies seem to get them- i certainly did!!


Hi huggies- it looks like acupuincture has been working some magic   already. Those follies sound fab! Good luck for tomorow   

Hi jingle bell, I'm not sure but I wouldn't have thought you needed to tell a new employer about fert tx, may be worth checking.

Hi MELTOWERS, I think there are some structured guidelines for when to have acupuncture- like zita west. I tend to have tx once a week any way but def have one between the end of af and Ov to boost follie growth. For my IUI I will try to have a session after insem- pref on the same day and then one a few days later to help implantation.

Hi PollyD, sorry the 2ww is driving you crazy   Hope those two lilttle lines turn into a real   

Hi Shemonkey, how are you? 

Hi Scaralooloo, it sounds like a fab follie sarah!! wishing you the best of luck for weds!  

Hi Dixie, I'm glad taking the clomid has made you feel better- I know what you mean about wanting to feel like your actually doing something. Hope it works some magic for you   

Hi KDB, I am so sorry that cyst is still messing you around. How frustrating.  

Hi Ruthie, you are very lucky then. I never used to be bothered by it- I am a childrens nurse so I am surrounded by children and babies all the time. I think it just felt worse at the gym as it was my safe place.

Hi ButterflyHen, you are not mental at all!! Drugs that emulate hormones are bound to make us feel a bit crazy. I only take clomid but I think even that has a bit of an effect.

 to all the other lovely ladies.

AFM, not feeling very well today- have been throwing up. Havn't been sick for 2 hours now so hoping thats an end to it. I dont want to miss my scan tomorow. Just sipping water  and keeping my mind busy by going on ff!

daisy


----------



## Scaralooloo

Oh Daisy - poor poor you   I hope you're at home in bed resting? Plenty of water to keep you rehydrated. All the best for tomorrow.

ButterflyHen - I think you are experiencing something quite normal, so don't worry you're not going . Stay strong and don't be too hard on yourself somedays are harder than others  

Ruthie1977 - I'm glad you're feeling a bit brighter and happier, some days can be hard it's allpart of this process unfortunately. It's completely normal to have low days. Stay strong and you'll get there.   My work has been very supportive to me which I'm very thankful for, I was honest with them from day 1 as I knew I would need a lot of time off work and thankfully they have been great. 

Kdb - I am so sorry that they cyst is still there, it must be so frustrating for you. I hope what ever path you decide to take works out for you and do keep in touch with us if you decide to move on.   

Sarah
xx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Everyone...

hope you all had good weekend, so no personnals not feeling to good...but want to send you all     

AFM - had iui today which was very very painful,nurse had few probs seeing my cervix seems its upside down or something...but nurse managed get the iui done....so am now on 2ww...


----------



## Tama

Hi ladies

Beanie sorry IUI was painful but glad they got it done for you. Wishing lots of luck on the 2ww xx

Daisy thanks for the texts hun   Sorry you are feeling poorly. I'll keep everything crossed for you and I know tomorrow will bring some good results      xx

Kdb so sorry hun that the   cyst hasn't shrunk   What have they said? Do you have to stop tx? I hope not! Sending you a MEGA BIG   xx

Huggies how is it going, any news? xx

Sarah I know that one follie can seem disappointing but it means that it is lovely and strong, it's the best of the best    Wishing you a tone of luck for Wednesday and I have everything crossed for your 2ww   xxx

Dixie wishing you loads of luck for this cycle. I hope the clomid gives you the boost you need   Thanks for the hug   I'll keep you posted xx

Ruthie glad you are feeling better. Re work I've told HR and my manager, they have been very good and given me the time off work. If I make the time up then it's kind of no questions but have written a policy for fertility treatment which states that I can have 5 paid days leave for tx each year. So they have been very good. Hope that's helpful xx

Butterflyhen - I've been taking gonal and have not felt any different really, just tired I guess. I do tend to think about stuff too much and stress myself out but gonal has been much better than clomid for me. xx

jingle bell hope you are okay hun x

Mel hope you are okay x

Polly hows things? x

Karen how are you hun? x

Hello to everyone, hope I haven't missed you! 

AFM I've had my scan and the five follies I had have all grown. They are now 1 x 19mm, 2 x 15mm and 2 x 11mm. The others have not really changed since Saturday. So at the moment there are three that are getting to the right size. I now need the other two to speed up but I don't know if they will. I have another scan on Wednesday so will know more then. If everything is okay Wed I should have EC on Friday  

Sending you all loads of babydust xx


----------



## Huggies

Hello ladies

Tama - no more news from me, taking my ovitrelle shot tonight at 8pm and then booked in for IUI at 9.30am Tues and Wed.  Still need to come up with an excuse to say I will be late in at work (no-one at work knows) but think I will just say I am having some tests done.  Great news that your follies are still growing - I hope you get 5 good ones by Wednesday.  What comes next??

beanie_1 - you poor things    hope you are feeling better now?  All the best for your 2ww!!   

Sarah - hello!!!  That is a good sized follie!!! Looks like we will be on the 2ww together after my 2nd insem on Wed.  Fingers crossed girl!!   

daisy -    how are you feeling hun?  I hope the sickness does die down   and you feel much better for your scan tomorrow.

butterflyhen - LOL!! Mental and odd - pretty much how I would describe myself these days.  Day to day I am fine, but sometimes I will react to things in a crazy manner (mostly around my husband) and I have to walk away and take some time to myself!!   

ruthie - haven't told my work and have managed to get away with it so far in that I only need time for 2 x iui + Consultant appointment.  All my scans and bloods are done early morning before work.  If I was to move onto IVF I would be telling my boss then.  Its not that I can't tell her or that she would react badly, I just don't want her questionning me every day and knowing my business.

kdb - so sorry that the   cyst is still there!!     I really hope it settles down and you get one more chance at IUI before NZ.  If not, then you are meant to go home and have a wonderful time, before returning back.

dixie - good for you!!  I was not scanned on the 2 months of clomid that I did - 50mg and 100mg and nothing came of that unfortunately.  I really hope it gives you that little boost you need!!   

AFM - Trigger shot tonight and then IUI tomorrow morning - hoping all goes well!!! 

Huggies
xxxxxxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Huggies - Oh I'm glad that we'll be on the 2WW together...we can drive each other   with the waiting ha ha ha! Hope all goes well with the insemination. I really hope that in 2 weeks time we're both celebrating    

Beanie_1 - I'm so sorry IUI was painful, just try and think positive and will those  onto a happy home. I'll be joining you soon. Big  , wrap up warm and get some rest.

AFM - Felt really disappointed this morning when they only found 1 follie but feeling a lot more up beat now. Just got to try and stay happy and positive, that's all any of us can do.


----------



## Tama

Huggies whoop whoop I have everything crossed for you hun     On Wednesday if they think everything is okay they will do EC on Friday   then we wait to see how many eggs and then wait again if there are eggs to see if any fertilise! Wishing loads of luck hun xxx

Sarah wishing you loads of luck for insem hun. Sending you loads of     xx

Babydust to everyone xx


----------



## Scaralooloo

You too Tama I hope all goes to plan   Lots of   coming your way. Can i just say that dog in your picture is so adorable


----------



## Tama

Thanks hun   for you too   That's Hugo when he was a puppy, he's a big boy now but I just love this picture of him


----------



## xmasbaby81

Hey girls, just wanted to pop on to see how ur all doing. Lots of news and lots of newbies, so hi to everyone! 
Hope all u 2ww are coping ok and not driving urself insane.

I've not been on here much, been really enjoying my break from treatment this month! Doing all the things I've not been able to do ie gym, alcohol etc! Had so much fun and felt normal for the first time in months! Feel prepared for my next treatment now. Not really sure when AF will arrive but should be next week sometime so I will be back to catch up with u all and get some support from people who truely understand how hard this journey is. Take care everyone xx


----------



## joeyrella

hello all 
just popping on to say fingers crossed for you tomorrow huggies, hope it all goes well.    
x


----------



## Guest

Just gatecrashing to wish Huggies masses of luck for tomorrow       xxx


----------



## SGS

wow, how busy has it been on here!!! I forgot my login details..how crazy is that, it has only been a few days since i was last on here. Lovely to read how everyone is getting on. 

Tama - fab news about converting cycle to IVF wooohooo!! Hope those follies keep on growing. Be lovely to hear how you get on, so please do keep us posted. 

Mel towers -glad the injection went well. i so wish i could do it myself but i'm too scared lol DH has to do it while i look away   

Xmasbaby1 - hello hope you are ok 

Sarah  - good luck with the insem tomorrow X

Huggies - hope you are ok, you have some fantastic follies there. Good luck also with insem

Beanie -    seems like you have a pretty rough time today, hope you have your feet up, relaxing XXX

Dixie - hope, hope you are ok X

KDB - hello, how are you?

Ruthie - glad you are feeling upbeat again, i don't think i realised how emotionally draining all this could be, but def worth it if it means our dreams coming true!

Butterflyhen - crazy, mood swings what are they then    i'm kidding. Well after more than a week on Fostimon i have convinced myself they are to blame for my moodswings lol - it is prob just me tho!! 

Daisy 22 - i hope you feel better soon   

Jinglebell - hope you are ok X

Millie, Polly D, Karen - hope the 2ww is going ok xxx

Hello to anyone else i may have missed 

ASM - gonna re-post screeen is jumping around can't seemwhat i am typing (seem th have same prob as Tama)


----------



## SGS

Take twooooooo

ASM - Just did my trigger heraay!!  had my scan earlier today and had one follie 19mm. Like Sarah was hoping for a number 2 but hey one is better than none. Going in tomoro afternoon for insem, hoping it all goes well fingers X DH swimmers are amazing!!

XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## PollyD

Hi girls, I can't remember where ive posted as I am on 2ww thread too.

Hope everyone is ok and everything is going as it should.

Huggies: Its all sounding very positive. wishing you lots of  

Scaraloo- 1 is better than 0 and it only takes the one to work so keep 

Kdb sorry that cyst hasnt gone, just when things were looking up. This whole process is just a challange.

Daisy: get well soon.

Beanie: I was so sore after my iui- dreadful pains in my side and very bloated,hadnt experienced it the last time so it scared me a bit this time as I didnt know what was happening. 

Lots of love to everyone keep positive. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Huggies

Thank all you ladies for your support!!!!      

You are wonderful!!! 

Huggies
xxxxxx


----------



## Tama

Huggies and Sophy loads of luck for tomorrow sending you both a tone of       xx


----------



## Weaselwife

Girlies,

Just stomping in with my big foot as I haven't been following since we got moved and just found you all again.  From a quick scan (no follies involved - just eyes  ) I can see I need to say some words for my IUI friends who know me - 

Huggies -    Hope all goes well today honey!  
Tama -   OMG what news - converted to IVF so smoothly!?!  You are at a good clinic.  Told you 2010 was going to be a good year!  Wishing you successful EC on Wed hopefully.
Kd - Damn cyst...you know the rest 
Beanie_1 - the dreaded 2ww.  Hope you are taking it easy and visioning an orange glow in your womb....

AFM, IUI peanut is still fine.  Another scan today at 13 weeks, a lot more relaxed now we are starting 2nd tri.

Keep positive and   to everyone on this thread.

WW


----------



## dixie13

Morning everyone,

wishing Huggies and Sophy the very best of luck for insemination today!!!!        

Daisy - hope you're feeling better today  

Beanie - sorry that your iui was painful, hope you're feeling better   Good luck!    

Xmasbaby - glad you enjoyed your break and feel ready to start tx again.  

Weasel - good to hear that everything is well with you. You're the only bfp since I joined this group and you give me hope!! Best wishes for the next few months  

 to everyone else!

Dixie
xx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Hi everyone  

Weaselwife - Good to hear from you and absolutely delighted that everything is going well for you. Please keep us posted on how you're doing it's nice to know this treatment does work.  

Huggies/Sophy - Hope the insemination goes well today and it's pain free.  

Hello to everyone else hope you're all well?

AFM - Off up to the hospital in a mo for my trigger shot and then isemination tomorrow.  

Sarah
xx


----------



## Tama

Sarah wishing you loads of luck for insem tomorrow      Let us know how you get on   xx


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Hi girls,

i hope everyone is well, sorry i have been missing for some time. Been really busy with moving back home and especially with it being all over xmas.

I have some news to share, just found out i'm pregnant! I think i'm only 5 weeks as i have not yet seen my doctor. This was a total shock as it is a natural pregnancy. I ws due my first fertility appointment in the UK yesterday!


a special hello to;
WW
Huggies
Shemonkey
Tama
Beanie
KD
Scaraloo
Xmasbaby
Joeyella

Hello everyone else

xx


----------



## Guest

OMG Donna, that's amazing news, congratultions        xxx


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Thank you Shemonkey. Still has not sunk in but i'm so happy. I hope you are ok and doing well

xx


----------



## Scaralooloo

DonnaB - OMG that is AMAZING news      I am so happy for you and DH. You must be over the moon. Thanks for coming back and sharing with us, it gives me hope. Keep in touch and let us know how you get on.


----------



## xmasbaby81

OMG Donna that is amazing! I am absolutely delighted for you, and au natural! Well done chick, u deserve it! Wishing u a healthy 9 months. Our first 2010 baby!!!! Hope theres many more to follow! I can feel it girls 2010 IS our year! PMA PMA xxx


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Thanks Scaralooloo, means alot. It's been such a shock! xx

Fell pregnant in December, it just goes to show that the advice of 'try not to try to much' does work. We totally relaxed over the xmas period and i really did let my hair down, ate what i wanted, drank quite a few times aswell and barely had time for BMS. 

Xmasbaby - thank you very much! xx

Miracles do happen.. Wishing you all the best

Donna
xxx


----------



## SGS

Hi everyone,

Just a quick update, insem went well today DH had good number of swimmers - 20 mil . Whole process didn't hurt, just a bit uncomfortable.

   it works. Going to chill out for the rest of the evening i think.

*Huggies* - hope all went well for you today 
*Sarah* - wish you all the best for tomoro  
*Donna* - congrats hun, that is brilliant news. Wish you all the very very best X
*Weasewife* - hello. Congrats- it really does give me hope when i hear about the successes X

Hello to everyone else xxxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Donna - I feel really happy now so thanks for sharing your good news with us   There's hope for us all yet. 

Sophy - Really glad things went well for you hun, brilliant number of   from DH well done him   Just got to try and relax now and let's hope the next 2 weeks whizz by. I shall be joining you tomorrow so we can go through it together. Feet up tonight and relax  

Sarah
xx


----------



## princess29

Hi girls,

Just catching up with you all it goes so fast in here that I read it all and get confused  by the time I get to replying, so hugs and good luck to all that need it. Im going to try and get on here every day from now on to keep up to date! 

Ive started my supracur and have been injecting every night since last Sunday, its going well apart from last night - it hurt, bled and brusied   so hoping tonights goes better! Im due for my scan on Monday and then what happens ladies, my clinic arnt very forthcoming with info it all seems to come in bits rather than long term! 

All I know is had a tiny cyst at my CD2 scan but they started the Supracur anyway for 2 weeks but didnt tell me the next step! Any ideas? Thankyou xxx


----------



## daisy22

Hi Donna

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS [/fly]

Hi Scaralooloo, Hope the jab went well, good luck for tomorow 

Hi beanie_1, sorry it was painful hun . You get your feet up and get dh running around after you.

Hi Tama, have replied to your pm hun- wishing you the best of luck for tomorow  

Hi huggies, really hope the IUI went well today  . Heres to the 2ww 

Hi xmasbaby81, I think a break from ttc can do you the world of good- It did for me too. I found I was much better prepared for this tx after the break. 

Hi Joeyrella and shemonkey 

Hi Sophy- glad the insem went well today   

Hi Polly- hope the 2ww is treating you a bit better  

Hi Weaselwife, wow! 13 weeks already- where has time gone? Hope all goes well with your scan  

Hi dixie13, hows the clomid going? 

Hi princess29, sorry the jabs are sore , I am praying for some really good luck for you at the scan that you have a couple of lovely follies and no cysts 

 to other lovely ladies

AFM, Thank you all for your get well wishes- feeling much better today- was a very strange bug. most importantly I made it to my scan -glad I did. I had a follie on either side 1x15mm and 1x9mm and I'm only cd8!! Got to do OPK's now til i get LH surge then its back for insem. Hoping it will be fri or sat but we'll just have to see!

Love
daisy


----------



## princess29

Thanks for your reply Daisy22, so if everythings good on Monday will they start my Menopur? I will be CD16 then and will have done 14 days of supracur by then. How long will I have to do the Menopur for? Like I said im pretty clueless because ive not been told anything! 

Great news that your feeling better and that the follicules are good hunny, good luck!


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Hi Daisy, Thanks! So sorry, missed you on my hello earlier! I hope you are well! 

Donna
xxx


----------



## Huggies

Donna - Woop Woop!!!        Absolutely amazing news and you have made my day!!! I really hope all is well and you keep us posted.  Wishing you all the best for your pregnancy and welcome home!!!

Sophy - fab news on today's insem!!!  Hope you are feeling well and thinking positive thoughts!!!   

WW - lovely to hear from you again and delighted to hear all is well with you and bean!!  I hope you can now relax and enjoy your pregnancy and come back and see us soon, we love hearing from you!!! 

Sarah - hope all goes well tomorrow and then you, me and Sophy can wait the next few weeks out together - dreading it already!!!

Daisy - great news on the follies - looks like you should have 2 good ones for IUI!!   

princess29 - ouch for last night's jab - hope you are ok!!     Praying all goes well tonight and for your scan on Monday, sorry I can't advise you on whats next, but hopefully you will be given instructions on Monday.  I ask so many questions, some of the nurses think I am a nurse!!  

Dixie - thanks for the well wishes yesterday, much appreciated, hope you are well!! 

xmasbaby81 - glad you have enjoyed your break from treatment, I did too when I was away in December - it does refresh you and make you stronger for next cycle, so wishing the best of luck.

Tama - hello!! Hope those follies are growing big and strong and good luck tomorrow!!!

joeyrella - thanks hun, how are you doing??

PollyD - how are you!?

AFM - all went as well as could be this morning for insem.  Hubby produced 79 million blighters with 65% motility of which 25 million were put back in me!!     .  Laid on the table for 10 mins and then had to get to work, so just trying not to move around too much!!  Back in for round 2 tomorrow.  The nurse did say that my cervix was low, in that the speculum didn't find it as easily - should I be concerned about this??

Love to you all and once again a HUGE congrats to Donna - so happy for you!!!!


huggies
xxxxxx


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

aw, thanx Huggies! good luk for round 2 tomorrow

xxx


----------



## joeyrella

wow donna congratulations     
glad to hear today's bastings went well!
good luck for tomorrow sarah  

AFM i had a CD8 scan today (so sixth day of puregon) and my follies were only 12.5, 10 and 9.  does that sound small?  the nurse said the two smaller ones were only about the same size as my PCOS cysts normally are anyway, so she wasn't sure they'd grown at all.  i'm finding it hard to judge as i over-stimmed last time and had five follies over 15 by this point!  i'm on such a low dose (25iu) of puregon i don't think its doing anything.


----------



## daisy22

Hi Joeyrella, I think those follies sound ok hun, your only cd8 so they have plenty of time to grow. i believe they grow by 2 mm per day so your 12.5mm foliie should be growing beautifully and should be nice and big in a few days time! I'll do you a little follie growing dance (I know it sounds crazy but we've had some results on here ffrom the follie dances!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)         


Hi Huggies, fantastic news on the  !! and the insem! I wouldn't worry too much about the cervix thing- I understand that we are all a bit different. They always seem to have trouble with my cervix too. Good luck for tomorow too  

Hi princess29, I'm sorry hun, I'm only on clomid so dont have any experience of those drugs. I dont really know what they will advise. I hope that your cyst has gone and you'll be able to carry on with tx as planned  


Daisy


----------



## kdb

DONNA, THAT IS BRILLIANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Congratulations sweetie!       How exciting for you and your families.

Joey - for a low dose 12.5mm lead follie sounds about right.  I was on 75iu of Puregon and by CD8 I think I was around 12-13mm, and then had a growth spurt.  (On a low dose of Clomid one of my follies went from 10mm to 20mm in three days!)  Keep positive xoxo   

Hi to everyone else  

Have decided to go with the herbs to try and get rid of the cyst, instead of taking the pill.  God knows whether it will turn out to be the *right* decision but it is too exhausting going through all the "ifs" in my head so I will accept the outcome whatever it is.  My IUI cycle in Nov didn't go well so I wouldn't hold out much hope for #2 being any better even if we did manage to get it done before I fly out, so will now plan to do IVF in April / May.

Right, must dash off to yoga xoxo


----------



## ruthie1977

Its been busy on here.

Congratulations to Donna & Weaselwife, thats lovely news.

Glad today went well for you Sophy & Huggies.   

I started suprecur on sun daily & puregon yesterday daily. I gor back for my scan on saturday. I hope have had a response. 

Just one funny thing I was sending my friend a text, & if you use predictive text iui comes up first as 'hug'. Well how appropriate is that as you def need hugs. haha
Gotta go, just going  to shoot up!!
Ruth xxx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello everyone...

Weaslewife - so happy for you and baby weasel  

Donna - wow amazing news, really happy for you   

Huggies - glad to hear that insem went well, nurse had probs getting to my cervix also apparently not quite right but nothing to worry about..

Sophy - glad insem went well   

Daisy - great news on follies   

Princess29 - i did supercur for 14days then menupur for 11 days but i suppose it depends on how you react to the drugs.

sending big hugs    to you all

AFM - been bit sore and bloated today and been spotting little blood, which i hoping is normal, DH and myself are   as suggested by the nurse lol xxx


----------



## butterfly star

Hello Everyone, I would like some advice on iui, and it seems i may have came to the right place i am due to start iui soon after i have a hsg! i have read a little about it but its not like actually speaking to someone who is actually going through it! can anyone tell me a bit more of what it intells? like does it hurt? the possibilities of ot working? would be much appreciated!!!

thanx 
xxxxxx


----------



## Weaselwife

Butterfly star - one big success story in me.  After my 1st proper IUI (by that I mean I got all the way through to insemination) I got pregnant.  It doesn't hurt (only your heart and your brain!!!)  Do you know if you will be using medication to stimulate your ovaries?  If so, would it be injections or clomid?  I would say the only thing that some people would say might hurt is the injections....as it involves putting a needle in your tummy/leg - but for me it was fine and it's only a pinch.  The actual IUI itself - by that I mean insemination is pretty much like having a smear.  For me, pain free.  As I said my 1st proper attempt worked, but I did take the injections on a previous cycle, but due to a complication in the follicle making process I had to abandon and never got to IUI.

Donna - WHOOP WHOOP!!!!!  I was thinking of you yesterday and looked up your most recent posts and thought you had gone AWOL up north!  So happy for you honey!  Now welcome to the utter nightmare that is the wait until the 12 wk scan.  If you can manage it get a scan private around 6.5 weeks to check for a heartbeat as reassurance x oooh I am SO excited!!

Huggies - happy insem day.  Now think       

Sophy - Happy insem day.

KD - well done for making the choice.  It's your one so it's the right one!  Fingers crossed that that damn C thing shrinks fast!

Scaralooloo - good luck for tomorrow

Tama -   that everything goes well tomorrow with EC x

afm, 3rd scan today - peanut still ok and still sleeping!!!!!  Bit tired and still in shock from the spooky thoughts yesterday about "where's Donna" (my old cycle buddy!), then she pops up with a BFP!  WHOOP WHOOP.

More BFP's for this board please Universe!   for all the girlies I haven't done personals, but I read your posts and wish you well.  Keep positive!

WW


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning everyone

Well I have just managed to spill a cup of decaff all over me, I hope this isn't a sign as to how my day might go  

Huggies - Wow what an amazing result from DH, fingers crossed that this is your time hun I really hope so. Looking forward to joining you and Sophy on the 2WW. It's nice to have others going through it at exactly the same time, we can keep each other strong.              

Sophy - Hope you're ok. I'll let you know how I get on later, feeling quite excited about it all.

Donna - Still smiling at your wonderful news  

Butterfly Star - Welcome, hopefully all your questions will be answered here. All I can add is that IUI doesn't hurt (generally) although some people on here will say differently but it can be a bit emotionally draining but I'm sure you're already aware of that. I take Clomid and quite a low dosage because I suffer from PCOS, you'll have to discuss with your clinic what's best for you. Good luck with it all.  

Tama - Hope you're ok?  

KD - Hope the horrible cyst is disappearing fast and good luck with everything hope it all works out for you.  

Weaselwife - So happy for you, it must be amazing to see your little peanut on a scan.  

Beanie_1 - Hope you're feeling a bit better today?  

Ruthie1977 - Good luck for Saturday, stay positve.  

Joeyrella - I think those follies sound ok. On my first round of IUI mine were of a similiar size and then when it came to it I had 1 good sized one. So I wouldn't worry about it, they'll grow more.

AFM - Basting at 2.15 today     this is the one.

Sarah
xx


----------



## ButterflyHen

Hi All, 

A few days ago i posted thinking I had side effects of meds but turns out have urinary tract infection. 

Went for scan today  - 17mm, 13mm and 12.5mm and there was much talk of insemination on Friday.

The nurse discussed with the dr and they decided to cancel my cycle for fear of infecting uterus.

Gutted.Upset. Disappointed. Feel cr*p. 

I've been told to wait for period after next......6-7 weeks.


----------



## Scaralooloo

ButterflyHen - I am so sorry for you I really am  . I had exactly the same problem just after i had insemination during my first cycle of IUI and ended up on antibiotics. It's for the best as the chance of the cycle working would be low, I know it doesn't help you and the frustration you must be feeling. I feel like my first cycle was wasted because of it but there was nothing anyone could have done as I had already had the insemination. I know it's more delay and the frustration and upset that causes is horrible. I really feel for you as I know how upsetting it can be. I now take pure Organic cranberry juice every day, just to help prevent against this happening again I got it from a health food shop and it cost about £7. You just need to take a little bit every day and dilute it with a bit of water, it's quite bitter tasting but it should hopefully help. Lots of tlc for you today.  

Sarah
xx


----------



## princess29

Morning everyone,

Huggies - Thank you for your reply, I know i need to start asking more questions, but you know when you go in and all you can think about is getting good news and then if you get it your excited and if not just have to concerntrate on not   and you forget all you wanted to ask? Mental note to take in more! Not sure about the low cervix hun but good luck today and hopefully you will find out what it means. xxx

Joeyrella - Hope your follicles are nice a big for your next scan. xxx

daisy22 - thanks again for you reply, keep you fingers crossed for me hunny! xxx

Kdb - Im so sorry the cyst hasnt gone yet, I know how you feel and am keeping my fingers crossed for you, mine went after two visits from AF so hopefull yours will bu**er off soon. Good luck. xxx

Ruthie - Good Luck on Saturday, hope it all goes well. xxx

Beanie - thanks for your reply makes me feel better knowing someone else has done the same thing, I like to know whats happening but feel like a pain asking questions all of the time! Keep up with the Bding! 

Butterfly Star - Welcome hun, everyone is great here for advise and support so you have come to the right place! Im still a newbie myself and have only just started my first cycle so havn't had the basting done yet but have started the injections last Monday and am finding it fine as a whole so dont worry about that its not as bad as you imagine it   my advice would be to take one step at a time. Godd Luck. xxx

WW, Hope your scan goes well for you today, looking forward to hearing all about it.   xxx

Scaralooloo - Good Luck for today hun. xxx

Butterfly Hen - Im so so sorry you must be feeling gutted, I can imagine how disapointed you must be right now. BIG  for you, take care. xxxx

AFM - Last nights injection went a lot better than Mondays so thats a relief! Im still finding it ok, having some mild headaches and im sooooo tired for some reason! Excited and nervous about my scan on Monday. xxx


----------



## daisy22

morning ladies,

Hi KDB,   those herbs do the trick and send that flippin cyst on its way  . I really hope the IUI works for you but if you do end up doing IVF later in the year we may well be doing it together hun.

Hi ruthie1977, Yes i notice that when texting my friends too!!

Hi beanie, I had a horrid sore bloated feeling after my insem last time too. I think a small amount of spotting is quite common too. Hope you feel better soon  

Hi butterfly star, yes you are in the right place.   welcome to the thread. The HSG is quite a simple dye test to check the patency of the fallopian tubes. There is a lot of variation in the IUIprotocols from one clinic to another. Some ladies have unmedicated cycles where they dont take any medicayon to stimulate their ovaries and just use their normal cycle- but this is only suitable if you OV on your own. Most of us have medicated cycles- I only take clomid (an oral drug) but other ladies take medicines that they have to inject. You will usually have 1 or 2 scans between the end of AF and OV to see how many follies you have and how they are developing. Some clinics use the scan results to decide when insem will be. my clinic asks us to do OPK's each morning and when you get a LH surge you go in for insem. I only get insem once but some clinics do it twice. Then its just a matter of the 2 week wait to see if it has worked. hope this helps a bit.  

Hi WW, glad the scan went well. Is lovely to hear news about you and little bean. 

Hi Scaralooloo, good luck with the insem today  

Hi ButterflyHen, I am so sorry about the UTI  . What a total shame. my last cycle was abandoned as there were no follies and then I couldn't have IUI over xmas so missed that cycle as well. I know it was for different reasons but I do understand how frustrated you feel  . Cranberrry juice is fab for flushing out UTI's.

Hi princess29, Sorry your still feeling rough . Its horrid. I really hope you get some fab news at your scan on Mon.  

Just want to tell my very very special ff TAMA that I'm right behind her and with her every step of the way. Have all my fingers and toes crossed for you hon- cant walk very well with my toes crossed though  . Wishing you all the luck in the world for friday,   


AFM, nothing much to report- feel really lazy today- cant be bothered to do anything! Come on daisy- theres lots to do!!!!!!


Love Daisy


----------



## Tama

Daisy thanks sweetie. I have a tear in my eye. You're a star    I'm there with you too  

Having to sit in another office at the moment so will be back later to do personals.

xxxx


----------



## millie13

Wow lots going on in here, how did it go Scaralooloo, thinking about you.

I'm having "zero" symptoms   , also just been chatting to my sil on ********, and shes not happy at all, long story shes very broody, and is having an affair and its very difficult, and shes just said to me, if you get pregnant I will fall apart   thats something to look forward to then


----------



## ButterflyHen

Just rang clinic and spoke to my usual nurse who wasn't there this morning.

My UTI is clearing. Have dipstick tests at home as in the business and now no evidence of bacteria. Explained that my antibiotics are only 3/7.

Nurse told me to reduce dose of gonal F to 37.5 and that will slow growth and for scan Fri with view to insemination Monday!

Conflicting advice is hard.

Does anyone have any advice about chances that follicles will be ok - today 17mm, 13mm and 12.5mm. Lining 8.5mm

Thanks

Rollercoster!


----------



## ButterflyHen

oh sorry, should have mentioned was going to have Friday but they are delaying it so I can recover over the weekend.


----------



## Tama

Butterflyhen - the follies will be fine over the weekend hun. If they are still keeping you on gonal the follies will stilll grow, normally 1-2mm per day so by Monday they will be lovely   x


----------



## Scaralooloo

Hello everyone,

Not long back from the hospital after a fingers/toes/arms/legs crossed succesful IUI. Had the senior nurse Eunice do the basting this time and she was absolutely lovely and put all our fears and worries to bed. DH is my own personal Superman he produced an AMAZING specimen and after it was washed we had 88million and 96% motility  , so as you can imagine there was a lot of smiling when we heard that. I'm vey proud of him as he's been really careful with his diet and pretty much given up alcohol over this past few weeks, might allow him a beer tonight...if he's lucky    Now I am officially on the 2WW along with Huggies and Sophy, big hug   to you girls hope this next wee while whizzes by for us and that we're all celebrating at the end. Feet up tonight with a nice film I think.

ButterflyHen - Your Follies should be beautiful by Monday, will them to grow. Take care of yourself.

Millie13 - Wow what a thing to say to you, I hope you can put the comments to the back of your head and not think about them. You must have felt really upset when she said that, poor you. Don't think about anyone else and what they're going through this is your time and you're doing what you and your DH want and that's all that matters.  

Sarah
xx


----------



## Huggies

Hiya girls,

Kdb - good for you on the herbs and I hope that works out for you.  I also really hope you fit another cycle in before you leave.

Ruth - all the best for your scan on Saturday and I hope you are growing some good follies!!!    

beanie_1 - hope you are feeling well and its not unusual to have spotting and bloatedness.  Keep busy  

butterfly star - hello and welcome.  I also had an HSG before beginning treatment.  Its not sore, just uncomfortable for a couple of minutes and maybe some cramping afterwards.  They advised me that I take a couple of painkillers before the procedure and I am sure that helped.  After that, they will assess your bloodworks and scan and determine the best course of action for drugs and treatment.  Best of luck.

Sarah - hope all went well today and welcome to the   , be positive!!!     Just read your post!!! WOW to hubby super sperm - that is an amazing result - good job!!!!   

Sophy - hope all went well for you today too and welcome to the 2WW!!!!

Butterflyhen - Well, that is a turnaround of results and fingers crossed all goes well now and you can continue with treatment.  Wishing you the best of luck and those follies should stil be fine and grow to a good size for Monday on the low GonalF dose.  Best of luck.

princess29 - you are welcome, don't be scared to ask questions, thats what they are there for.  Somtimes I wish they were more upfront with information, but I guess they do this daily and its all just a process for them.  Best of luck for your scan on monday and I hope those follies are growing nicely!!

Daisy - I double what you say and also have all fingers and toes crossed for Tama!!!  She will be posting some good news on here soon - I can feel it!!!

Tama - Good luck love, we are all routing for you!!!!

millie13 - wow, sorry about your SIL's response and attitude - very selfish!!!  Don't worry too much about no symptoms - some have, some don't and once again we are all different on that front.  Hope it goes quickly for you.

AFM - 2nd insem this morning - was already tender and sore from yesterday so today I felt everything, even the catheter going in and the   being inserted.  Hubby produced another splendid sample and I had 34.6 million put back in!!!  I returned to work feeling a bit tender and then about an hour ago I thought I was going to pass out.  Had to go and sit in the cool ladies toilet for 20 mins before I felt better again.  Feeling good now, just tender and with the feeling that my ovaries are about to explode (which is well what could be happening just now)!!    I have my acupuncture appointment tonight, so hoping he works his magic and gets the blood flowing to the right places and eases the pain a bit.  Officially on 2WW now and OTD is Feb 3rd!!!  Going to try and not think about it too much and try and keep busy.

Question - I am starting with a progesteron gel tomorrow morning, and have to do this each morning, but didn't tell me when to stop!!  Anyone else used this and when did you stop taking it??

Huggies
xxxxxx


----------



## Tama

Hiya Huggies. I've not had the gel before but will be taking it this cycle. I was told today that you take it until you do a pg test and then see what the outcome is, when it's +ve you keep taking it for another 2-3 months!!!!! But I'm not sure if that is the same for IUI. I would think it would be similar?! How are you feeling now. 2 insems is great and those swimmers are fab   Thanks for the well wishes. I'm feeling a bit crazy today. Worried about EC, worried that it won't happen and we'll not get to ET   Wishing you loads of luck xxx


----------



## joeyrella

huggies - i didn't have gel but did have progesterone pessaries and have to use them until OTD.


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Everyone

Huggies and daisy - thank you for the replys has put my mind at rest a little..huggies i have same otd as you...

   to everyone 

AFM - feeling little confused having alot people telling what i can and cannot eat and now becoming worried and the last thing i want is to become obssessed with my diet..still feeling bloated and tender (.)(.)...


----------



## kdb

Hi girls, thanks for the kind words and support   You're a lovely bunch!

Just popping in to sprinkle some  for everyone on the 2WW xoxo


----------



## PollyD

hi huggies, 
Just popping in form the 2ww thread whick is just a bunch of us mental girls doing forbidden HPTs and driving ourselves crazy with bfps one day and BFN the next!!

I am currently on that gel. I have found it an absoultely awful experience. My boobs and back have been so sore, my boobs especailly, i literally thought they wore gonna burst. I didnt have gel last time so really didnt know what to expect. hope you have a better experience than me. 
Samples were amazing-we had 125million which was amazing but only 36% mobility so not sure. I only had IUI once, wonder why this is, had I not been so sore I should have had some BMS the next few nights 

Good luck anyway. Talk to you on the 2ww thread x


----------



## Huggies

PollyD - wow, dreading starting on that gel now!! I am in enough pain today as it is!! Yuk, Yuk.  You certainly did have a good sample - wow!!  I am also worried about getting some BMS in as I am feeling very tender.  Good luck to you too hun!!     

beanie_1 - OTD twin!!!  I think there will be a few of us testing on the same day in 2 weeks time - aaggghhh!!!!  As for what you can and cannot eat, what are they advising?  Haven't heard much myself in terms of diet advice!?  Good luck girl.

joeyrella/tama - thanks for the reply, that makes sense to use until OTD, and then I will ask them if I should continue depending on the result.

Really struggling with the pain and tenderness of my abdominal area - sore to walk, sore to sit - heading off to acupuncture now to see if they can fix me and hope I feel better tomorrow.

Nite nite ladies

Huggies
xxxxx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello....

Just got folks telling me i got to stop drinking certain drinks, eat plenty fruit and veg ect...i know they just trying be helpfull but gets bit frustrating....

feeling tad bit tearfull at the mo so taking comments to heart more than i usually do..

  to you all xx


----------



## dixie13

Morning ladies  

Donna - wow!!! That's wonderful news   You and dh must be so happy, enjoy the pregnancy  

To the girls on   - Sarah, Sophy, Huggies, Millie, Polly and Beanie (have I missed anyone?) - hope you're doing well, looking forward to plenty of     over the next couple of weeks!!     

Tama - how are you today? Positive vibes coming your way!!      I really hope it will work out for you this cycle!!!!  

 to everyone else

Afm nothing much going on, having first scan tomorrow, hoping the clomid will work some magic!!

Dixie
xx


----------



## Meltowers

Hello everyone, WOW, lots of exciting news going on here! Just a quick message before I start work, will read through everyone's posts properly later. I posted a couple of times last week saying how I'd just started my first round of IUI with injectables. Well, just had my first scan today to see how follies doing and theres 3 at 10mm, 11mm and 14mm. The nurse seemed to think this was OK but just hoping they don't all decide to grow and it has to be abandoned! I'm probably back in on saturday to have another scan to see how they're doing then if all well probably insem mon-weds next week. Being new to this I have no idea whether the size/amount of follies is good or bad. 

Best wishes to everyone

Mel xx


----------



## kdb

Hi Mel, those results sound great.  Usually as 1-2 follies take the lead and grow bigger, the others drop away.  Good luck for Saturday  

Dixie, let us know how your scan goes today!!  As you say, it's great to have the reassurance from your nutr that your levels are all looking good.  That is the reason I plan to do the hair analysis thing.  Am pretty sure I am covering all the bases with the supps I am taking and the food I'm eating, but as IVF is the next step for us I want some 'proof' that I'm in good shape, iykwim.  If I wasn't going to NZ we'd give IUI a couple more goes but this bl**dy cyst has delayed everything too much.  DH and I want to do both our NHS IVF cycles this year, and allowing for the required 3 month break in between cycles it means May/June is when we need to start.

OMG so you're a twin yourself!  WOW!  Know what you mean about only having one - I have always had my heart set on two children but right now would be more than thankful for one.  I am an only child myself (parents split up v early on) and though there were times when I was little I would've loved a sibling, I think I turned out ok in the end   Suffice to say I had a very active imagination!  I think as women are starting TTC later in life that only children are more commonplace now than they were in my day.

p.s. how do you manage to schedule your scans around your flights??

Huggies, hope you're feeling better after acu?

xoxo


----------



## karenagain

Hi Huggies

Silly question to ask but does acupunture hurt im thinking of having it trouble is im so scared of neeedles hehe

Karen xx


----------



## Meltowers

Hi Karen, I know I'm not Huggies but thought would wade in with my reply anyway in case of any use! I'm having acupuncture with my treatment and I absolutely love it. It really doesn't hurt at all, generally I don't even feel them going in and I can't see them as lying down. Once they're in she tweaks them to make sure you can just feel them and now and again you get a strong twinge but even that is fine (more of a dull ache than a sharp pain). I've really felt the benefits of both sessions. I'm feeling totally poo today after a bit of a crap evening yesterday (run in with insensitive friend) and little sleep and I've got a session after work today and I'm really looking forward to it as I know it'll make me feel better. Hope that helps xx


----------



## Tama

Morning ladies

Wishing everyone on the   loads of luck and      

Huggies hun I hope you feel better soon, take it easy xx

Beanie hope you are feeling okay xx

Daisy you okay hun? Miss you xx

Kdb how's things with you hun? Any more news on this cycle? xx

Karen I've had acu and didn't find it painful, the needles are very very small and thin nothing to worry about x

Meltowers three follies sounds okay to me hun. It depends on the hospital/clinic, some say 4 some say 3. I'm sure you will be just fine x 

Dixie thanks for the positive vibes hun.   How are you feeling? Wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow, let us know how you get on   xx

Ruth - hope the scan on Sat goes well hun, grow follies grow   x   

Sarah - hope everything went well, how are you feeling?   x  

Sophy - did everything go well hun? Best of luck on the 2ww xx

Butterflyhen how are things with you hun? x

butterfly star - welcome wishing you loads of luck xx

WW - lovely to hear from you. Glad all is well. Thanks for the positive vibes x

Ruthie1977 - Good luck for Saturday hope it goes well xx

Joeyrella how are you? Hope things are going okay, sending you some   x

Donna hope you are okay x

Hello to everyone is okay and sorry if I've missed anyone! xx

AFM today is a drug fee day   I did my trigger at 9pm last night which went well. Feeling a little odd today, funny taste in my mouth and a little sicky feeling but apart from that okay   EC tomorrow, have to be at the clinic for 7.15am   and then down to theatre at 8.30am. I'm only having a local so I'm   that it's okay   All I can think about is those eggies and praying that we'll get one lovely embie to go back     

Anyway it's almost Friday and the weekend ladies and I for one am in need of some PMA and a whole shed load of luck so...............this is for all of us........................


----------



## ButterflyHen

Thanks for all reassurance re. follicles. Feeling a bit better today. Can follicles be too big?

Tama - fingers crossed for EC

Meltowers - think we're on the same day - good luck.


----------



## Scaralooloo

Tama - You're an absolute star you are so good at making everyone feel reassured and happy   I hope the EC goes well, I have no doubts it will. Everything crossed for you hun.  

Hello everyone else and everyone on their 2WW hope you're all ok and not going too  

AFM - Feeling a bit bloated and achy today with some stomach camps, didn't have this last time but is this normal? Just paranoid that my Strep B rears it's ugly head and I get another infection, must stay positive, must stay positive...    

Sorry it's a short one, but just feel like curling up in bed with a film and shutting out the outside world for a bit.

Sarah
xx


----------



## Weaselwife

ButterflyHen - my understanding from my cons was that 20mm at ovulation is ideal, anything over is at risk of being too mature. My biggest folly was 18mm when I had the trigger, which means by insem it would have been about 20mm. I had a smaller one at 16mm. I think the larger one was my lucky folly!

Girlies, especially those on a 2WW, I wanted to share something with you. If I ever needed a lift or some positivity during this whole process, I would put on Michael Buble's "Haven't Met You Yet"




 Filled me with confidence that I would have a little one, I just haven't met them yet, but I wouldn't give up 

WW

/links


----------



## Tama

WW I love that song and the video - just to watch his cute   makes me feel better    xx

Sarah hope you are resting and watching a nice film.   That's for the postive comments. I'm trying not to think about tomorrow just staying positive and praying   x


----------



## Huggies

Hi Girls - feeling a bit better this morning, but had a rough night - never had pain or discomfort like it - every time I moved, walked, coughed or laughed I was in agony.  Managed to get a good sleep though and feeling better this morning - still tender but bearable!!  Acupuncture was nice last night - they didn't touch my abdominal area as by their means I could be pregnant now, so they don't want to stimulate that area.  He concentrated on de-stressing me and making sure blood flow was good to all areas of my body. Just going to take it easy for next week or so and get lots more sleep in I hope!! 

beanie_1 - everyone will be trying to be helpful but it can be very frustrating for us.  Do what your body tells you .  I know I take everything to heart these days too!!

dixie - all the best for your scan tomorrow - I hope you get some good news!! Follie dance for you -             

meltowers - follies sound great girl!!!  Anything bigger than 16mm is seen as a good size I think.  My biggest was 18mm at last scan and I was insem'ed 2 days later.  Enjoy your acupuncture tonight - I really enjoy it too!!! 

kdb - hiya!!  Hope you are doing okay - sounds like you are getting ready for your IVF journey....wishing you all the best of course.  When do you go off to NZ??

karen - not a silly question.  I have never had a fear of needles, so didn't really think twice about going for acupuncture.  As meltowers explained, It is very easy - you might feel the smallest of pinches when the needle first goes in, but its not sore (iykwim), you then might feel some tingling or heaviness around that area and then you feel nothing.  Its very relaxing and well worth a go if you get the chance.

Tama - thanks for all the PMA - we have a lot of action on this thread just now, so praying that some of us have our prayers answered.  Glad you are now on a drug-free day and hope you are feeling good.  Wishing lots and lots of luck for tomorrow - let us know how you get on!!!            

Butterflyhen - not sure if they can get too big before actually OV'ing - but the bigger they are the more likely they are to pop!!!

WW - Thanks for all your positivity for us girls - I just listened to Michael Buble and loved it!! Very meaningful.

Sarah - Probably perfectly normal, considering how I am feeling just now - very uncomfortable.  Keep positive and I hope it all passes soon!!! I wish I was in my bed just now with a heat pad and a nice movie too!!!

Have a good day girlies.

Huggies
xxxx


----------



## millie13

Weird question ladies!!! but you know when you ttc natually, obviously the sperm has a way to travel before getting to the cervix, well when we have an iui would that mean we would get implantation sooner than narual ttc?? Just a thought I had lol


----------



## kdb

Hi Millie, no, implantation will still happen 6-10 days past ov (give or take a couple of days) because it takes the same amount of time for the fertilised egg to develop into an embryo and then implant 

Huggies, sorry to hear you're feeling so [email protected]   Take it easy honeybee - lots of sleep sounds like a good tonic!   I fly to NZ on Friday 26/2.  I am out there for six weeks all up (10 days with DH), with two of those weeks as holiday and the rest of the time I'll be doing my London job but working remotely!  Also spending a few days in Sydney seeing friends + DH family, incl a naming ceremony for our godson.

Tamsin - SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Good luck for tomorrow sweetpea                     Sounds as though your clinic really wants you to succeed so I'm sure they'll take great care of you and your eggies tomorrow xoxoxo


----------



## Tama

Thanks Kdb I'll let you know how I get on. How's you? x


----------



## SGS

Hi all, 

Hope you are all OK - sorry no personals today, have friends coming round in a bit and rushing around like a crazy woman!!

Well 2 days into the 2WW and a part from some bloating/cramping and strange twinges - was quite bad yesterday and last night i think i am OK! Has an acupuncture session last night which was lovely, have only ever had one before last night and i did feel really calm after it - which is good for me as i find it really hard to relax. 

I'll try pop back later to catch up on how you are all getting on (have a couple of pages tp catch up on). 


XXXXX


----------



## joeyrella

good luck for tomorrow Tama


----------



## Tama

Thanks Joeyrella.   How are you? x

How is everyone tonight? xxx


----------



## princess29

Hi girls,

Just a want some advice really.

On Monday my injection went really badly, not sure why but a soon as I put the needle in it really hurt and came up in a bruise even before I got it out and it bled  now just thought oh well one of those things.

BUT its really effected me and when I come to do it im scared and get tense which makes it worse  what can I do to get over it because I was finding it fine before. Dont know what to do.xxx


----------



## daisy22

Evening ladies,

Hi Tama, have replied to the pm and sent you a text hun!  Just want to say....... [fly]                [/fly]

Hi Scaralooloo, fantastic news on the  !!! Congrats on being on the 2ww 

Hi Huggies, sorry you have been feeling so rough . Hope it is better now .

Hi Joeyrella, How are you?

Hi Beanie, sorry your feeling tearful, sending you abig cyber hug . Try not to get too stressed about 'advice'- you'll send yourself carzy . If I followed every piece of advice I have been given I would be in a loony bin! The best you can do is try and eat as healthily and as varied a diet as you can, make sure you have a good multi vit. But try to stray chilled if you can 

Hi KDB,sending you a whole heap of cyst shrinking vibes hun 

Hi Pollyd, I think thed pee stick police need to make u a visit!!!!   

Hi dixie13, good luck for you scan tomorow  

Hi Meltowers, Follies grow by 1-2 mm per day so by monday they should be perfect by monday!!

Hi karenagain, I have been having acupuncture for 2 years!! No it doesn't hurt but it has been shown that women who had acupuncture during IVF cycles had a higher success rate- so I def think its worth a go!!!!

Hi ButterflyHen, no I dont think they can grow too big. They usually burst at about 20-22mm to release the egg.

Hi WW, def a good song choice!!

Hi millie13,  as KDB says implantation will still be 5-12 days post Ov. 

Hi Sophy, glad you found the acupuncture relaxing-- I couldn't imagine being without it now!!

 to all the other lovely ladies!

Afm, as expected a -ve OPK this morning, think it will be either tomorow or sat.

Love
Daisy


----------



## Huggies

Hi Girls,

Just a quick one from me as I am still feeling rough - is there anything stopping me having a nice warm bath this evening to help my poor tummy!!!

Huggies
xxxxx


----------



## cat1608

Evening ladies!!

Hope you are all well.

I saw my lovely Consultant today, paid my money and made an appointment to see Nurse next week to talk about drugs and them to ahow me how to do injections and then it's full steam ahead - just be waiting for my period then, which with me having PCOS and being very irregular could be anytime.

I am soooooooooooooooooooooo excited now and can't believe it is finally happening!!!

Positive thoughts to you all

Cat xx

PS I'll work out all the abbreviations and how to put on the smilies soon lol!!


----------



## Weaselwife

Huggies - no hot baths, it's not good on the 2ww.  You can have it medium, but not hot hot.  I've been having baths since 2ww, but a lot cooler than I like them - you don't want to boil that egg!

Tama - Best of luck tomorrow.  I hope everything goes well.  Just think, back in Nov you were  and waiting, now it's EC!!!! WOW.  Hope you get a good one tomorrow. x

WW


----------



## Beanie3

Hiya everyone

Tama - just want wish you all the best for tommorrow   xx

Daisy - thank for the hug, hope you get +ve opk Saturday   

Huggies -  hope your felling better, but getting plenty rest  

sending        to every one wether your on 2ww, having tx or just taking a break

 

AFM - finding the 2ww hard think because other than DH don't really have anyone to talk to about how i feel....


----------



## Scaralooloo

Beanie_1- I'm really sorry that you're feeling low   The 2WW is hard no doubt about that. If you ever want to chat I'm here to listen, I certainly don't have all the answers but I'm a good listener. I'm sure you're sick of hearing it but try and work through it and stay positive, try and book some things in to look forward to a meal out with DH or a movie. Thinking of you  

Huggies  - Hope you're feeling a bit better today?  

Tama - Best of luck and hope good things come your way.  

Daisy - Whether it's today or tomorrow, sending some   your way. Hope it all goes ok. 

Cat1608 - Yeehaa....fingers crossed AF comes soon and that you can ge started.  

Joeyrella - Hope you're keeping well?  

Kdb - Hope that nasty cyst has disappeared?  

Pollyd - How you feeling?  

WW - I love that song and Mr Buble   Hope you're doing well? 

Meltowers - Grow follies grow... 

Karenagain - I've never had acupuncture for fertility but dearly tempted to give it a try. Good luck with it all I'm sure you will reap the benefits.  

Sophy - How you doing?  

Millie13 - Hope you're well?  

ButterflyHen - Hope things are good with you?  

Princess29 = I've never done injections so sorry can't advice, good luck with it all though  

Hope I haven't missed anyone, if I have it's notpersonal just so many people to say hello to now. Anyway thinking of all the IUI ladies and really hope we start getting some more positive news on here we are due some.

AFM - I'm ok had a really self idulgent day yesterday watching films, reading and generally lying around   It was bliss as I can't remember the last time I did that. Still getting a few cramps but not worrying about it too much as I'm sure it's all part of the procedure. Just trying to think positive thoughts.

Hope you ll have a wonderful weekend.

Sarah
xx


----------



## Huggies

Hi Girls,

Feeling a bit better today, although still tender.  I am just going to have to take it easy this weekend and rest as much as I can.  It didn't help that I fell right onto my bum on the ice this morning - brought a tear to my eye    I am starting to think someone has it in for me!!

Tama - HOW DID YOU GO Desparate to hear your news, so still have everything crossed that things went well today   

Sarah - hello, how are you? I am glad you had a nice rest day - I now wish I had taken time off work if I had known to expect the pain, but I will be resting up over the weekend.  Hope you are feeling well and positive.

beanie_1 - Big hugs    it is hard.  My hub is the same, in that he doesn't want to talk about it incase it jinxes anything.  However, I have had a lot of support from him this week due to the reaction I had after treatment.  I just hope its all been worth it.  We are all hear to listen, as Sarah says - so give it a go if you can.  

WW - thanks for the advice, I just had a nice long shower instead and felt refreshed and better.  Hoping that all is calming down in there and magic is happening!!

Cat - that is excellent news and glad you are excited.  I hope AF shows up for you soon and you can get started asap!! 

Daisy - how are you hun?  Any sign of that +OPK yet, hope it happens soon for you!!     

princess29 - really sorry you had that happen with the injection.  I haven't had that issue, but just find that I have the needle in the right position, I take a deep breath in, stick it in and then breath out and its over.  How did you get on last night

Sophy - glad your acupuncture appointment went well.  I find it great for de-stressing and relaxing.  I really hope we can reap the benefits of it soon!!!

kdb - that is some trip you have lined up.  I have spent time in Sydney and a long weekend in NZ and I loved, loved it - I can't wait to go back one day and explore further.  I hope the 10 days with hub work some magic for you and IVF will not be an option!!!

To all you other lovely IUI ladies - hope you all have good weekends and lots of follies grow, lots of 2ww's fly in and lots of BFP's are just around the corner!!!

Huggies
xxxxxxx


----------



## ButterflyHen

Hi everyone, 

Went for scan today - not feeling great but have been willing myself to feel better. Basically loads of follicles - 8+ - biggest 21mm.
So this is the end of the road for me. 
To be honest in a way its a relief as have really been poorly this week. Perhaps I wasn't ready to acknowledge that on Wednesday. 
At least I know I'm good at growing follicles. I think if the insemination would have been today it would have been fine but I just wasn't well enough.
They said to go on Day 3 of next bleed for USS if follicles have all gone - can start again.

Thanks to all for their support and words of encouragement.

Does the treatment delay my next AF?

Any advice re. if its ok to start on next cycle or should I wait  - have had conflicting advice from nurses in clinic?

Good Luck to everyone who's still growing follicles or waiting and chin up to those who its not quite worked out this time.


----------



## Huggies

Butterflyhen -   Huge Hugs, you really have had some week!!!  I think you are right though in that it is for the best, especially with the way you are feeling.  However, your follies were superb and at least you have that knowledge.  Not sure if your treatment will delay your cycle as I have not had to abandon a cycle before, but fingers crossed it doesn't mess with you too much.

I have always been given my cycles back to back - my doc thinks this keeps the momentum going and your system activated so to speak, but again, I am in the US.  I know I have heard of girls in the UK having to comply with a month off inbetween.  You should see how you feel come next AF and decide then.

Take care of yourself and hope you get better soon.

Huggies
xxxxx


----------



## ButterflyHen

Thanks Huggies, 

Keeping my fingers crossed for the 3rd for you.


----------



## Tama

Sorry short on time as we have my mum with us and internet keeps dropping out!

Todays EC went okay wasn't the nicest thing to have done but it was okay. News wasn't great we only got two eggs so am feeling very low today. I know it's better than nothing but how will we get to ET with just two but my PMA is on the floor.

I have to call tomorrow to find out so will know either way by then.

Sending you all loads of babydust. Thank you for all the thoughts

Tama xxxx


----------



## xmasbaby81

Oh Tama, sorry ur feeling so low. Just remember tho huni, it only takes 1! Hope u get sum good news in the morning. xx


----------



## Weaselwife

Tama -    it only takes one honey...keep that thought.  Are you up to anything exciting tonight to take your mind off it?

ButterflyHen, so sorry you overstimed.  When my 1st go was pulled due to a cyst in some ways it was for the best as I'd had bad food poisoning during the drugs.  It still doesn't help the disappointment though.  If this is your 1st go, and you have a normal cycle and nothing is shown in the scan, then I would guess its safe to go for another cycle with IUI.

WW


----------



## kdb

Oh Tamsin, sending you and your embies lots and lots of     

Really hoping you get some fantastic news from the embryologist tomorrow xoxoxox


----------



## kdb

Huggs, Daisy & Sarah - thanks for your cyst-shrinking mantra!  Let's hope it's working   Started the herbs last night and had acu tonight.  Scan on Feb 4th or 5th... am going to have to admit to the cons I didn't take the Pill - eeek...

Huggs - if you fancy another trip to NZ then you should come visit in a couple of years when DH and I will be living there!  You can bring your bubs to meet our bubs, LOL...

ButterflyHen - will they reduce your dosage for next cycle?  The nurses at my clinic said that a month off from tx in between IUIs was standard but I questioned this with one of the top cons and he said it is possible to do back-to-back except in cases of over-stimming.  You may want to give your body a break for a month.  Good to hear they will be scanning you on CD3.

Hi Cat - if you end up having to wait too long for your AF then your clinic could give you Provera (progesterone) to induce a bleed so that you can get started.  Good luck!!

Happy Friday to everyone else!


----------



## daisy22

Evening ladies,

Hi Tama, Its quality not quantity. Sending you a huge cyber hug . And sending your little eggies lots of +ve vibes to become beautiful embies [fly]                      [/fly]

Hi huggies, Hope your  feels after falling on the ice- u poor thing 

Hi cat1608, Great that things are getting under way for you. Good luck for next week 

Hi WW 

Hi Beanie, here is another hug for you. Sorry your finding the 2ww hard . We are here for you though hun and we have lots more cyber hugs for you.   

Hi Scaralooloo, Thank you for the +ve vibes!! Glad you had such a lovely restful day- they really do you the world of good. 

Hi ButterflyHen, sorry about your tx being cancelled . I didnt find it made any difference to my af but I know some of the other girls did. I know its really hard as it happened to me and then it was xmas so had to miss the next cycle too. But I am feeling much better and i'm sure thats giving me a much better chance this cycle. Sending you a huge hug .

Hi xmasbaby81,  How are you?

Hi KDB, You made the decision that was right for you- at the end of the day its your choice so dont worry about the consultant. I had acupuncture today too. hope it does the trick for you- I do believe its a little bit of magic! 

 to everyone else!!

AFM, OPK was -ve this morning so hoping it'll be +ve in the morning. Dh gets up at 5.30 am so had to get up and do the OPK then. I couldn't go back to sleep afterwards so got up and went to the gym- couldn't believe I was on the treadmill before 7am!!! 

Daisy


----------



## Huggies

Tama - Ditto what the girls say - its all about the quality and I am sending as many egg vibes as I can that your 2 get good grades and you get good news tomorrow.  Good luck girl!!              

kdb - thanks for the offer - very generous of you!!     Would love to meet-up in beautiful NZ with our bambinos one day.

Daisy - Sorry it was negative this morning.  Do you always do yours in the morning?  Just asking as I was always told that mid-afternoon urine gave better results.  In saying that, my clinic also told me to use morning urine, but not necessarily my first of the day.  I remember one morning testing and getting a negative but having some ov type symptoms, so tested again in the afternoon and it was +.  Especially when I did my first IUI cycle with only clomid and no scans, I was testing twice a day so I could call the clinic asap.  Good luck and I really hope it is + tomorrow.    

Planning a quiet weekend, so hope you all have good ones.

Huggies
xxxxx


----------



## daisy22

Hi huggies, i think it depends on the brand- I have had some ion the past that had to be done later in the day. I use the clearblue fertility monitor and that recommends fsu. The clinic gave me the ordinary clearblue OPK's so I must confess I do both- so far they have correlated. xxx


----------



## joeyrella

hello all 
tama - keep positive     for good news tomorrow. x x x
butterflyhen - so sorry you've had to cancel, you must be so disappointed   i found my next AF was about a week late, but i had been using cyclogest pessaries so that surpresses it.  my clinic doesn't let us do back to back cycles, we have to wait a month in between.  i'd personally prefer to go straight into the next one myself once my body is already in the crazy drug groove!

Sorry about the lack of other personals today - feeling rubbish tonight.  i went for a scan today.  between two doctors they couldn't find a dominant follicle (although there was one 13 and two 10s on tuesday) and they really hurt me poking around for 30 minutes because they didn't appear to know how to use the scanner machine (they are new to the clinic).  i left the clinic in tears and have been having cramps and pains all day .  i am on a very low dose of puregon this time because i over-responded last time.  they've upped my dose back to what i was on before and i'm back on monday for another scan.  i think they'll probably end up abandoning this cycle, as i'm on CD11 already.  i am a bit prone to dramatics    but i really feel like giving up on IUI, its been so stressful.


----------



## PollyD

Hi Joeyrella

Sorry you had a bad experience today. Its awful that docs are messing you about. I messed about on the puregn as well they kept up-ing and reducing it. Keep positive. 

Hi everone else. Still going mad on 2ww- not feeling very positive  due to test on Monday so Ill keep you informed.

 to everyone we need some BFP's


----------



## kdb

Oh Joeyrella, what a miserable experience  

Is there another Dr you could request for the scan on Monday?  At my clinic you sign a scan sheet when you arrive and you can put a note next to your name to request a particular Dr (or at least a female Dr and in my experience they are much more gentle!).

Re; the follies - I'm sure I read on this thread recently that someone had a scan, no follies were seen, then the next scan she has a dominant one and was sent home with the trigger shot!!  Your 13mm follie may have just been shy today, so hopefully it'll show on Monday and be ready to pop!

Hope you can relax and enjoy the weekend
xoxoxo

p.s. Good luck for a +ve OPK Daisy!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jinglebell

Joeyrella   

Follies do hide sometimes - it's happened to me.  Also, I have had IUI on CD 18 before as my follies just took a bit of time to grow.  Don't worry, when they're ready to pop they will.

J x


----------



## Beanie3

Hello everyone

Thank you for the hugs...just got home from work

Just thought if i put how i feel into word it will make me understand how i feel..

really not coping, feel so alone here except for DH don't really have anyone to turn to talk about how i feel...

so scared that if this doesn't work, its going to break DH heart and that again i have let him down by not getting pregnant, he's been so amazing about it all, but would so love to become a daddy. I know he doesn't blame me, but i blame myself in small way....
he's been so amazng supporting me...wouldnt be without him..

Whats weird I'm ususally the strong one, who keeps us going but this time i finding it hard to be strong..

Just trying keep myself busy with work and at home..

Really sorry bit me post

xxxxxxxx


----------



## ruthie1977

Hi everyone,

Tama - Please don't get too down. My friend had a poor response to ivf had 4 follicules & only 2 eggs back in. She is now 17 weeks pregnant. I kept saying to her it only takes one. Good luck I'll be keeping everything crossed for you.

So for the lack of personals, I hope everyone is doing ok? Thank you for you good luck messages for my scan. It worked, but a little too much.

I am cd8 today, went for my scan. Very gutted last week after being told my amh was only 2 & I was lucky to under respond. Well today my scan showed I had 9 follicules at about 14mm. Obviously they have abandoned this due to over stimulation. I was delighted at the response. The nurse laughed as most women go away in tears, & I don't think she expected me to respond physically or emotionally like I did. They will be moving over to IVF now, as I was only having one iui as a test of response. Back on the old rollercoaster, down last week up this week. Just hope I don't go down again. We go back to the doctor on wednesday to discuss IVF. Good luck to everyone & thanks for your kind words & support. xxxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Ruthie1977 - I'm so sorry that you've had to abandon IUI but I really wish you all the best with your move over to IVF. I hope that it all works out for you and your dreams come true.  

Beanie_1 - Oh petal I'm so sorry that you're struggling and feeling so low. Please don't blame yourself, it's nobody's fault it's just one of these unexplained facts of nature. I know that life can seem so cruel sometimes but don't give up hope   I'm sure your DH would never blame you whatever happens. Can you not plan something nice together and go out for the day or night just to take your mind off things for a bit? Don't always think you have to be the strong one let someone else look after you for a bit.  

PollyD - Thinking of you, and everything crossed for some positive news for me. Keep strong  

Joeyrella - Sorry you had a miserable exprience with your scan   I hope Monday brings you more positive news  

Daisy22 - Treadmill before 7am!!!!! Are you mad?!?!?!?   wow I'm impressed. Hope you got a +ve this morning? 

Kdb - Hope the herbs are working some magic and that your feeling nice and chilled after your acupuncture  

Tama - It only takes one, stay strong. I hope you had a positive call this morning?  

Huggies - Hope you're feeling better today and are going to manage to rest up a bit this weekend?  

Hi to everyone else, hope you all are having a nice weekend.

AFM - I'm ok a bit up and down at the moment for some reason   Still getting a few crampy pains and still feeling bloated but I'm praying that that's a positive sign. Had a call from the hospital yesterday they want me to go back in for another blood test on Tuesday as my previous ovulation ones have been inconclusive think this is because of my PCOS. 

Sarah xx


----------



## Tama

Ladies thank you all so much for all the lovely messages, support and positive vibes. I am please to report that both eggs fertilized and we are booked in for ET tomorrow. They still have to get through today and tonight but I'm praying we'll have one lovely embie back on board tomorrow morning, we get one back and pray the other one can be frozen   

I need to read back to catch up! Will be back to do personals, promise!

I want you all to know how amazing you are and to say thank you to each of you for making me smile and sending the positive vibes, you're amazing    

Tama xx


----------



## Huggies

Tama - Woop Woop Woop Woop!!!!       
Amazing news, you must be so delighted and so glad that both your eggs fertilised!!!  Take care of yourself, get some rest and keep all your energy for tomorrow.  Sending lots of vibes that they make it through today/tonight and that you will very soon be mummy!!!      

Sarah - Sorry you are feeling that way, but I am also the same.  Still crampy, bloated and a bit sore, but the pain has definitely subsided.  I just hope I can feel normal again soon.  I hope all goes well for your test on Tuesday.  That is one thing they have never done with me, is to determine ovulation - fingers crossed it did happen!!  Have a good weekend.    

Ruthie - Wow, you did respond well.  I am glad you are pleased with the process rather than in tears due to the cycle being abandoned.  Wishing you all the best for IVF and hopefully this makes you feel positive that this will happen for you now!!    

beanie_1 - I could have written this myself.  These moments are what keep us strong, even though you don't feel it yourself just now.  I am also gutted every time I have to tell hubby that it didn't work, because he picks me back up every time without so much as a disappointing word to me.  I think we are lucky that in these situations our hubbies are the stronger ones, as right now that is what we need.  Take care of yourself hun and try and keep positive.    

PollyD -          Good luck for Monday, we are all routing for you and hope that you get a nice surprise!!!  Any symptoms love??

joeyrella -    So sorry you had this experience.  It sounds to me like it was all down to inexperience in skills and technology.  I am sure your follies are there and were just being shy.  I reckon you will get a nice surprise on Monday, and hopefully the team will be better prepared to find them this time without putting you through all that again.  Good Luck Hun. xxxx

Daisy - good, glad to hear it - I knew you would have it under control, just wanted to make sure you were covering all possibilities.  Did you get your + today!!??    

Hello to everyone else.

Huggies
xxxxx


----------



## daisy22

Afternoon ladies,

Hi Tama, I'm so pleased you got 2!!!! I havn't uncrossed my fingers for you yet!! Here is a load more positivity for you and for those lovelyh little embies!!!! 
[fly]                               [/fly]

Hi joeyrella, oh you poor thing . What an awful experience . Follies do sometimes hide on scans and if they were quite novice they may just not have been able to see it. I know how awful you feel as my last cycle was abandoned due to (supposedly) a lack of follies, and then I had to miss a month because of christmas. Even so Its NOT over til the fat lady sings and she's not even warmed up yet. Gonna do you a follie dance ( I know it sounds crazy but we've had some good results!)
            . Good luck for monday hun 

Hi PollyD, sorry the 2ww  has been so hard. I'll keep everything crossed for you for monday    

Hi Beanie, what you doing up at 2 am!! Dont worry about the 'me' post- we all need to do it sometimes! . I can totally empathise with what you are saying. Sometimes I feel that way too. But this is NOT your fault, just like if you had any other illness it would not be your fault. You are NOT to blame. Would you blame dh if he had a problem- of course not! Your dh married you because he loved you. I'm sure he loves you more than anything. I think we all go up and down with this ttc lark- we wouldn't be human if we didn't. I ended up off sick from work with depression. Its so hard to talk to people who aren't on this journey about the things we endure- esp the emotions. I know its not the same as having someone physically with you but we are all here for you- and we do all understand as we are in the same boat. I wish I could give you this in person but for now I'll just have to send you a huge giant cyber hug .

Hi Ruthie, wow what an amazing response!  Did they not offer to convert you to IVF this cycle with all those follies? Only asking this as it is what happened to Tama this week. Glad you are able to feel so positive about this . Good luck for weds 

Hi Scaralooloo, yes i think it was a moment of madness !! Sorry your feeling up and down . I have PCOS too and my prog bloods have been hit and miss in the past too. I'll have mine done next friday. At least it gives reassurance that we actually did Ov. 

Hi huggies, How are you today hun? Hows the 

Hi KDB, Thank you hun 

 to all the other lovely ladies!!

Well OPK was +ve this morning. . I did both the ordinary clearblue ov tests given to us by the clinic and I used my own clearblue fertility monitor. I know this sounds like overkill but having the monitor reassures that I'm reading it correctly. Had EWCM last night so I did expect it to be +ve this morning. 

We were in the treatment room for 30 minutes. Dh's sample was better than last time!! 50 million    with 80% motility!! A* dh . There was just the dr doing the IUI this time. She really struggled- had 3 seperate attempts!! 3 Speculum insertions !
On the last go she changed for a stiffer bigger catheter as she said the other one would pass through my cervix but kept curling up- not sure how she new this . Found it a bit more painful than last time but not unbearable. It was a bit like a sharp pinching pain . My left leg had gone numb too after 30 minutes in that position!!! When she finished I bled a little bit. Have been bleeding a bit since- not a huge amount. Just feel a bit sore and bloated now  Just hope its all worth it.

Laying on my settee resting now! I know they dont say you have to but it does feel quite nice to chillax! 

So now I'm on the 2ww . OTD is 6th feb. Got to get prog bloods next fri. 
Daisy


----------



## PollyD

Hi daisy.
All sounds very positive altho doc didn't seem to know what they were at?? The bleadning is porb just scraping the side of your cervix, im sure its nothing to worry about. Welcome to 2ww madness, please dont waste your money doing endless tests they are not worth it as they just give false hope. 
Sample was amazing. Ours was 125mill but only 34% mobility so not great 

Good luck.


----------



## Meltowers

Hello everyone, 

Tama – Thanks for the follies advice. Brilliant news about your embies! All the best for tomorrow x

Butterflyhen – I’m really sorry it’s not worked out this cycle. It sounds like you had a rough ride of it. I’ve no idea about whether you’re supposed to wait a month or not as this is my first go but best of luck with whatever you decide x

Huggies – Hope you’re enjoying your quiet weekend and are feeling a bit more comfortable x

Daisy – Congrats of the +ve and the insem! I think taking it easy is definitely a good plan x

Beanie – hope you’re feeling a bit better. I second what everyone else is saying in that of course he won’t blame you because it’s NOT YOUR FAULT. It’s a tough old time for all of us and it’s only natural to get down about it all x

Sarah – all the best for the test on Tues x

Kdb – How’s things progressing with the cyst? 

Hello to everyone else. Sorry for forgetting people but DOG tired today (lots of early starts last week) and finding it difficult to piece all the various messages together. 

Well, to update me.. I went for my scan and bloods this morning. All three follicles have continued growing but one more than others (the biggest was 17.5mm, not sure about the other two). Nurse wasn’t sure whether I’d be allowed to continue with cycle as three of them so I had to wait till they phoned back this afternoon. THANKFULLY they’ve said yes to going ahead but risk of twins (if it actually worked) high. So, will be taking my trigger shot at midnight tonight then in for the insem on Monday. Gulp. It all seems to have happened very quickly. That will only be day 11 of my cycle. I just assumed it kind of followed your natural cycle but I guess not. Anyway, feeling VERY nervous and first go so not really sure what to expect. AHRRGG!! 

Love to all xx


----------



## kdb

That's great news Meltowers, good luck for Monday!!  The first month I was on Puregon I ov'd on CD11 - the drugs we take are v powerful and override our natural cycles.

Hi to everyone else!  Hope you're enjoying the weekend.

Beanie, special hugs for you lovely


----------



## Scaralooloo

Meltowers - Woo hoo   that's great news! It's natural to feel nervous but you'll sail through it and then be joining us on the 2WW. Best of luck for monday.  

Daisy - Yeee haaaaa....  Feet up bum on the sofa and chillax that's definately the way forward   Well done to DH and his super    Welcome to the 2WW.  

Hello to everyone else  

Sarah
xx


----------



## Winegum

Ladies - Can I join you?
I'm new on FF and as I'm on my first IUI, I think this is the best place for me.  I've been lurking for a while and reading this board and it seems very busy with a lot going on at the moment.  I just want to wish everyone all the best   .  I will read back and familiarise myself with where everyone is at, but in the meantime, here's where I'm at:  We are having our treatment at Exeter.  I have just done my trigger shot tonight (Pregnyl), ready for basting on Monday at 2pm.  I had my scan yesterday and I was pleasantly surprised to see 1 lead follie of 15mm and a nice thick lining.  So all that is great but you know what it's like walking the tightrope, trying to find a balance, trying not to set yourself up for another fall but at the same time you have to get a bit excited don't you?  
Have a nice weekend everyone.
Winegum x


----------



## Beanie3

[fly][/fly] Hello everyone

Winegum - Welcome to the thread you find an amazing support network here, good luck for monday 

Just want to say massive thank  you to everyone for their positive replys, think im just under a dark cloud which i hope will shift, going have very lazy day tommorow with DH...then going make some plans for my weekend off next week 

heres    ....its so good to know i can say how i feel and not be judge xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ButterflyHen

Meltowers - good luck for Monday!

Still feeling really bloated and uncomfortable - not sure if due to meds though last injections were Thurs eve or infection. Any ideas?

Thinking of going for USS on day 3 of next AF but preparing for remaining follicles or cysts and leaving it till March. 

I think psychologically knowing something will happen in 2 weeks rather than 6 is easier to manage.

They did offer to aspirate some follicles but said its rarely successful - no mention of converting to IVF. I keep going over things but in reality I wasn't well enough and its first go.

Wish I could switch off my thoughts on TTC for a bit.


----------



## Meltowers

Hi Winegum, just a quickie to say welcome to the thread. I'm still very new to it. This is my first IUI as well and I'm also set for my basting on Monday so we'll be on the 2ww together. Good luck for tomorrow x


----------



## SGS

*Mel Towers* - Hope all Goes well tomorrow hun. 
*Winegum* - Welcome to the thread, good luck also 4 tomorrow
Beanie - hey hun, how are you, hope you are having that chilled out weekend you were planning.
*Sarah* - hope you are ok, has the bloating and the cramps got any better?
*Daisy* - fab news about your DH   hope you are taking it easy with your feet up 
*Kdb* - hello, how are you?
*Polly D * - one more day till testing!!! hoping it is fantastic news for you  
*Huggies* - hello hope you are ok and had a relaxing weekend
*Joeyrella* - sounds like you had an awful exp at your last scan, i really hope tomorrow is better and there are some lovely follies. See if you can have someone else do the scan for you. 
*Ruthie* - so sorry you've had to abandon cycle but i am sooo pleased for you that you had a good response, let us know what the conts says re next steps
*Tama * - hey hun how are you? i hope the ET went well today, and that you are at home wrapped up warm with your feet up.
*Princess 29* - hope you are getting on better with the injections. i also bruised a bled on one of mine - DH does them for me, it only happended the once. When i asked the nurse she said we may have hit a blood vessel  but nothing to worry about
Hello to *Jinglebell and Butterfly hen* and all you other girls

XXXXX


----------



## daisy22

Evening ladies

Hi tama Gonna put it in a PM love!!! 

Hi PollyD, Yes I have learnt the lesson the hard way about early testing- brings nothing but unaswered questions and misery . So now I just wait it out. I find it so much harder seeing that lonely single line and then spending ages analysing it to see if their is juat a faint line appearing !!!!

Hi Meltowers, I got basted on cd11 so it just shows the drugs do speed things up. Good luck for tomorow 

Hi KDB  

Hi Scaralooloo, How are you feeling hun? Hope your feeling a bit less up and down 

Hi winegum   Welcome to the thread. Good luck with your basting tomorow 

Hi Beanie, Hope you are feeling a bit better 

Hi ButterflyHen, I think if you are still sore and unfomfortable you should contact your clinic. I'm sure its ok but at least they can put your mind at rest. 

Hi Sophy How are things with you? 

 to all the other lovely ladies!

AFM, lot less sore than yesterday and only spotting a tiny amount. Got the same bloated feeling as last time but not quite as bad! Dh took me out for the day to the peak district - we had a lovely lunch in a pub with a gorgeous open fire!

Love
Daisy


----------



## Tama

Evening ladies internet is in and out so will be back tomorrow to read back and do personals. So just quickly....

Winegum glad you joined us hun   xx

Daisy I'll pm you   xx

Huggies hope you're okay xx

Meltower hope you're well xx

Sarah how are you feeling? x

KD how are you hun? x 

Polly - how's you? xx

butterflyhen- how are things with you? x

Beanie - hope you're okay sweetie x

Sophy - how are you hun? x

ET went well, one lovely embie aka Elmo is back on board. I'm resting, drinking water and eatting brazil nuts. Oh and praying Elmo is sticky


----------



## kdb

Oooh Tamsin, so glad you posted - I was dying to hear your news 

 sweetpea!

Sticky stick-stick Elmo!

xoxo


----------



## Tama

Thanks hun   How are you? xx


----------



## daisy22

Tama

Your PUPO!!!!!!!!!!!

[fly]Congratulations  [/fly]


----------



## kdb

Hi T - am doing the herb thing, hoping cyst will be gone by next scan (4th Feb) although realistically it'll prob take a couple of months.  Still planning for IVF in April, so no more IUI for us.  Changing clinics though, so want to organise first cons appt before I head to NZ.

Apart from that, not much to report!

Have you got this week off work?


----------



## jeniiffeerr

Hey ladies,

Hope you all had nice weekend, I is going for first scan tomorrow after injecting for one week not really sure what I should be expecting or whats gonna happen next but still quite excited despite the nerves.  Anyone any words of wisdom to a newbie ?


----------



## Tama

Thanks Daisy   xx

kdb - I will keep everything crossed for you hun and hope that cyst has vanished   Yep I have the week off, plan on doing nothing much, watching TV and posting on FF   I truly hope you don't need the IVF and that you get that magic +ve before hand    xx

jeniiffeerr - welcome to the thread hun. Wishing you loads of luck for the scan. I'm sure it will be fine. Let us know how you get on x


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning Ladies,

Jeniiffeerr - Welcome to the thread. Hope your scan goes well today.  

Kdb - How you doing? Fingers crossed that damm cyst will be gone soon, keep taking those herbs   Like what Tama says lets hope you get a good result before April, how nice would that be  

Tama - Enjoy your week off, I so enjoyed having a couple of weeks off at home doing very little apart from watching lots of films. It's so good for the soul. Put your feet up and think of nice things  

Daisy - I'm glad you're feeling a lot better now. Glad you had a lovely day out, I love the Peak District it's such a beautiful place.  

Sophy - Hope things are ok with you and you're staying strong and positive  

Meltowers - Hope the basting goes well today.  

ButterflyHen - It is hard to switch off from ttc, I feel like it's taken over my life sometimes. Good luck with everything.  

Beanie_1 - Hope you're feeling not so lonely now. We're always here for a chat if you need someone  

Winegum - Welcome to the thread, you're in a good place. I hope everything works out for you.

Huggies - How you doing? Hope you're feeling a lot better. Nearly 1 week down.  

Hello to everyone else.

AFM - I'm back at work today, really enjoyed my time off last week I think it did me the world of good. Still feeling bloated and just very tired. Got my blood test in the morning, so we'll see what that throws up. Not exactly sure why I'm having it now? Is it to see if I ovulated? If I haven't what does that mean?

Sarah
xx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello everyone

Scaralooloo - hope scan goes real well   

Tama - so happy ET went well, have lovely week off.  

Daisy - good to hear you had lovely time with DH

Huggies -  how you doing, hope 2ww not driving you crazy like me lol

Sophy - hope all going ok  

Kdb - hope that cyst is making a disapering act  

Winegum - hope basting goes well today  

Meltowers -  hope your basting goes well today  

Jeniiffeerr - hello and welcome wishing you good luck for your scan  

Butterflyhen - hope you ok and feeling little more positive, good luck with everything.. 

Hello to everyone else     



AFM - going slightly mad with this 2ww,   have fought of the temptation to test early, will not be buying ant test sticks until Friday..just hope little bob has stuck and settle, had give nickname lol   better than saying it or thingy...

The black cloud hanging over me slowly going away and feeling little more positive...


----------



## Huggies

Tama - wonderful news!!! Sending lots of vibes to 'elmo' to snuggle in nice and tight and wish you all the best.  Do you still have to wait 2 weeks to find out now??         

beanie_1 - hiya!! glad you are feeling more positive and the dark cloud is passing - hopefully that is a really good sign.  I am doing okay on 2ww just now - trying not to think about it and have a really busy week at work, so that will help pass the time by.  

Sarah -good luck with blood test tomorrow, make sure you ask what exactly they are testing for, but I am assuming it is to confirm that you did ovulate.!!  

jenniiffeerr - Hello, good luck for scan tomorrow.  They will be checking to see how many follicles you have and what size they are, based on this they will tell you to continue with injections until next scan, or will give you an idea of when your IUI will be. All the best.   

Daisy - glad you are feeling better now and had a lovely lunch!!  Hope all goes well this week.

Sophy - hello and how are you doing?

meltowers - hope everything goes well today!!!       I had my insem on day 12 this cycle - the drugs do make everything go faster!!

winegum - hello and welcome.  Hoping everything goes well for you too today!!!   

Hi to everyone else and hoping we will see some BFP's in the coming weeks!!!!

AFM - 5DPO doing much better now and feeling more myself. TMI but I am still sore when I have to go to the bathroom (iykwim)!!!    Still on the daily progesterone gel, but apart from that feeling normal and fine.

Huggies
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Loopdy

Hi ladies,

Lovely to read everyones posts, it feels a really positive chat thread  

Me and DH are currently waiting for our appointment to start IUI, we've been told it's about an 18 week lead time. We've been on Clomid for 6 months but didn't get our miracle that way. We're under Mr Skull at Jessops hospital at Sheffield and would love to hear from anyone with that experience.

Mr Skull said I would need to inject for a week beforehand and I was wondering that if we're not successful the first time, do we have the second IUI the following month or would we wait?

I don't like to tell people when I'm feeling a little low (nobody likes a miserable sod do they!!!)  so it's lovely to come on here and know that everyone understands without telling me, relax, it will happen!!!!  

Wishing everyone    

Loopdy
x


----------



## Jinglebell

Hi loopdy,

Glad you found us!  Even my GP said I'd get pg if I relaxed and didn't think about it - erm, not when my DH doesn't actually produce sperm I won't!    

I haven't done IUI with injectables but as you can see from my signature I'm doing my cycles pretty much consecutively.  

Clinics have some kind of code of practice that says you'll be treated within 18 weeks.  In my experience, IUI is often a bit quicker than that as it's less complicated than IVF, but I guess it depends on your clinic.

Good luck!

J x


----------



## Loopdy

Hi J,

Thanks for your reply and making me feel welcome.    

That's given me a boost about the 18 week wait, I was initially gutted, I wanted to get basted there and then but we've been TTC for 3 and a half years so maybe should learn to be a little patient!

I've enjoyed reading the success stories of IUI as we felt as though our consultant was a lot more positive about IVF and that IUI was a stage we needed to go through to get there.



Loopdy
x


----------



## Scaralooloo

Hi Loopdy - Welcome to the thread, you definately have found a good place here all the ladies are really friendly and there is always someone who can answer your questions. Like Jinglebell I haven't done IUI with injectables only Clomid, my hopsital likes you to have a break in between each cycle but it really depends on each clinic I think. I wish you all the best and hope 2010 brings you some good news.  

Hi Huggies - Glad you're feeling yourself again. I shall definately ask questions tomorrow, not sure whether I need to be concerned or not. Not quite sure what it means if I haven't ovulated? I thought this was why I had to take Clomid and trigger shot. It's all so confusing  

Beanie_1 - I'm so glad that the black cloud is slowly drifting away, keep strong and you'll get through this. I know what you mean about the 2WW it's so hard not too think about it all the time. I think the key is to try and keep yourself busy with things, that's what I'm trying to do.


----------



## M2M

Hi everyone 

I've posted on this thread before but it's so busy that I've forgotten where my last post was and what I said!

I'm 28 and my DP is 30. We're hoping to have IUI treatment starting in a few months and I've just been for my first set of fertility tests - the ones for LH, FSH, prolactin, progesterone and all that!

I'm looking forward to reading all of your stories!


----------



## ButterflyHen

Tama - really hope your this is it for you.

Huggies and Beanie - fingers crossed for 2ww.

Meltowers - i think your insemination was today - how was it?

Welcome and good luck to the newbies.

Feeling much better physically and mentally today. For anyone who abandons cycles with injectables  - it was a good 3 days after the injection until i didn't feel bloated and uncomfortable. Thinking I've ovulated and hopefully follicles reducing.

Can anyone tell me the reason for taking breaks in between cycles? Is it because of a risk of overstimulation or development of cysts? What about if the next cycle is a natural cycle? Or is there a reduced chance of conception?

Thanks


----------



## princess29

Hi ladies, hope you all had good weekends. 

Winegum, Welcome! Your not far from me, im having treatment at the Torquay clinic! Hope everything went well today for you. xxx

Sophy, Thanks for your reply, it seems to be going better now, no more badies so far! 

Daisy22, Keeping my fingers crossed for you hunny. xxx

Tama,  for you hun, rest up. xxx

Kdb, My cyst went within two cycles hun, really hoping yours will go soon. xxx

Jeniiffeerr, Welcome, hope it has gone well today for you. xxx

Scaralooloo, Hope your bloods are ok. xxx

Beanie1, Finger crossed for you on your TWW! xxx

Huggies, glad to hear you are feeling better. Good Luck xxx

Loopdy, Good luck with it all, ive done 6 months of clomid with no luck too and am have just started my first IUI. I Think it all depends on the clinic whether they let you do cycles one after another. Good Luck. xxx

M2M Welcome xxx

Butterfly Hen, I think my nurse said mainly to give yourself a break from eveything, I do think they make it my choice in the end tho. xx

AFM, Had my scan today after 13 days of Supercur and its all good the cyst they found last time isnt on my ovaries its next to them! So I start Menopur on Weds night and go back for a scan on Monday next week, really feel like im getting somewhere now! xxx


----------



## Loopdy

Princess29 - sorry to hear Clomid didn't work for you either.  What have have you done so far in your IUI journey?  I'm feeling quite positive about it, especially after reading all the success stories.  Sending you lots of    xxx

Scaralooloo - thanks for the welcome and advice.  I guess once in the throws of it all it might go a bit quicker, like snails pace instead of dead snail!  Hope it goes well tomorrow. 

Hi to M2M and ButterflyHen (good to know what to expect with the injectables) and hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## dixie13

Hi girls,
wow there's a lot of exciting stuff going on here!!!

Tama - big   to you and elmo!! S/he better stick around for the next 9 months or so!!! So happy it worked out for you, when can you test?      

Kdb -   hope the herbs will take care of that cyst! Your trip to NZ sounds amazing, you must really be looking forward to it. Has your clinic advised you to move on to ivf or is that what you want to do? 
I would recommend the hair analysis, you seem to know your stuff and do the right things but it's still peace of mind to have it confirmed! A friend of mine found out that she had extremely high levels of mercury and had to go on a heavy metal detox before continuing ttc, and she then went on to have a healthy little girl soon after....

Meltowers - hope insemination went well today       

Sarah - hope you're doing ok on the        

Daisy - wow that's some amazing   !!       

Beanie - sorry you're finding the 2ww hard  . Whatever emotions you're going through, you're not alone, most of us have felt the same way at some point during tx. This is the place to talk about it!! 

Princess - great news! that's so exciting, hope the scan goes well on mon      

 and  to everyone else!

Afm I had second scan today and there was a lovely follie at 23mm, I'm doing the trigger shot tonight and iui on wed. I was a little disappointed that I didn't get more than one follie after taking the clomid, but the nurse said that it doesn't always help produce more follies.... and one is all it takes - I hope this is the one (third time lucky!)!!!

Dixie
xx


----------



## Tama

Dixie that follie is a great size and I'm sure it will be the one   Keep us posted, when do you go in Wednesday? OTD for me is the 9th Feb   Still a long way to go, it's 2 weeks and 2 days! I'm staying   and   xx


----------



## daisy22

Afternoon ladies!

Hi Tama, Just for you.....
[fly]                                                                                               [/fly]

Hi KDB, I know your not neccesarily an IUI lady now but please dont dissappear- we love you 

Hi jeniiffeerr   welcome to the thread! At your first scan they will prob be looking for some follies 2-3 is the perfect amount. Depending on theyr'e size they prob be able to give you an idea of when basting will be. Good luck 

Hi scaralooloo, Sorry your back at work.  Is your blood test about a week post basting? If so its likely to be progesterone bloods. If its more than 30 it will indicate you OV. My clinic does it routinely. If you had good size follies then it is very likely you OV and not really something to worry about hun 

Hi Beanie, glad your feeling bit more positive . Sorry the 2ww is driving you crazy   . Hope we dont have to send the pee stick police around !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hi Huggies, Glad your feeling more like yourself . Hope that your  feels better soon .

Hi Loopdy,  welcome to the thread! As I'm only having clomid for my IUI I dont have much experience with injectables. My clinic recommend back to back cycles but I think they all vary. Wishing you the best of luck with your tx 

Hi Jinglebell, How are you? 

Hi M2M, of course we remeber you!!  Good luck with all those tests! 

Hi ButterflyHen, glad your feeling a bit better . I think it varies from clinic to clinic- my clinic recommend back to back cycles!

Hi princess29, fantastic news!!  Really pleased things are moving for you.

Hi Dixie, . That follie sounds fab!! good luck 

AFM, Not much to report. Thought spotting had stopped but just a bit of a clot . Oh well I'm sure it will stop soon. Had acupuncture this afternoon.

Love daisy


----------



## Tama

Daisy sweetie how are you? I was just thinking about you   How was your weekend? Hope you are feeling   hun?! You had great results this month and I'm very   for you   xx


----------



## joeyrella

hello everyone
tama - that's excellent news. fingers crossed for you, can't wait to hear of your BFP!
hello loopdy and M2M, nice to meet you.
butterflyhen - my clinic make us wait a cycle between treatments to give our bodies a break from the drugs and hopefully reduce the chance of overstimulation.  i personally would rather rattle straight through, but they won't let me.
princess - excellent news on the cyst.  glad you are getting somewhere, bet you can't wait for monday?
beanie - glad you are starting to feel better.  keeping yourself busy is definitely the way to survive the 2ww.

AFM - after the disaster scan on friday (sorry tmi coming up!) i couldn't sit down friday night  and was bleeding on and off all weekend and this morning.  hubby has made a verbal complaint to our clinic and we had to go in and see the head nurse today.  she's been brilliant and has said she will do all my scans from now on and i won't be treated by either of those doctors again.  as for the follies it wasn't exactly great news.  i'm on CD14 but have one follicle of 13.  she thinks the one of 13 i had this time last week has possibly collapsed (apparently quite common with PCOS??) and this is a new one, or it could be the same one but just hasn't grown.  either way, its looking like this cycle will have to be abandoned.  i'm back for another scan on wednesday to find out.    she recommended putting in a written complaint about friday's scan.  i'm not sure?  this would be my second letter of complaint (first one was mix up with ivf waiting list) i don't want to look like a trouble maker!  on the other hand i was in pain and felt humiliated after friday's scan, and i'm really angry at the way they behaved.  any views?


----------



## Tama

joeyrella so sorry you've had such a rubbish time over the last few days   I hope that this cycle will be okay for you   Have they suggested anything that may help the follie grow? Re the letter I don't think it can do any harm and if she suggested it then you could state this on the letter. I think if you make it constructive rather than just finger pointing it is a good idea. To say you are not happy with the care you had isn't making trouble. Hope what ever you decide you get better care   Let us know how you get on sweetie xxx


----------



## junieb

hi everyone! i hope you dont mind a new girlie joining u all? im so pleased i found this wonderful website, ive spent so much time reading about you all and it has helped me so much. a little bit bout me; im 36 my dp 35, been ttc concieve for 3 yrs, tests were all normal then, i was put on clomid for 6 mths all resulting in bfn  so we then thank god had to be referred as the hospital we were under were not doing any iui or ivf as of april 09. we chose bourn hall in cambridge and it has been fantastic. my blood tests last year in july showed me to be pre menapausal  and i shld have been referred straight 4 ivf but they put down 4 iui, so long story goes ivf cant start till march this year so we r giving iui a go. my first one was nov got a bfn in dec but during my 2ww i found ff and i was on it every nite while my dp slept! so here i go again one wk after injections, scans and all the highs and lows of is it goin to be cancelled or not i have 2 goodsize and 1 smaller follies and after my iui yday am officially on my roller coaster 2ww! be lovely to chat to u all xxxx


----------



## dixie13

Joeyrella - it sounds like you had an awful experience   This journey is hard enough as it is without having to worry about the level of care you receive, put it in writing if you feel strongly about it? Hope it's good news on wed  

Tama - I thought otd was sooner than that when you do ivf because the egg is fertilised when it's transferred? sorry for being  

Daisy - hope the spotting stops soon. How was acupuncture? I had it this morning, she was burning herbs in my bellybutton! Never had that before! How often do you have it? 

Dixie
xx


----------



## joeyrella

hello and welcome junieb! 
glad to hear your cycle has gone well and best of luck for your 2ww


----------



## Winegum

Hi Junieb

I had my first IUI today and am also new to this thread, and will be going through the 2ww with you, so welcome.

Hello also to Loopdy - hope you can get started soon.  I supose every clinic is different, but I've just started IUI with injections and my clinic says it is up to us if we go back to back or have a break, so of course we are going back to back.  I've been told that if the first one is unsuccessful then I just have to go in for a scan on CD 1 or 2 to check everything is OK to proceed with injections for #2.

Hello also to jeniiffeerr - we are all newbies and all cycle buddies  

Joeyrella - so sorry to hear of your bad scan experience and how it has made you feel.  I have found myself reminding myself on numerous occasions that "they" are just trying to help us but more often than not it feels like the exact opposite.  I don't think you would be seen to be making trouble if you write - in many ways I think that the ones who shout the loudest, get the most attention.  I work for myself and would expect my customers to let me know if I hadn't met or exceeded their expectations - I don't know why the NHS should be any different.  Even if you decide not to send it in the end, it might help to write it anyway.   Whatever you decide I hope things improve dramatically from now on - certainly sounds like the head nurse was on the ball and reassuring.  Also hope that your follie grows a bit more and all goes well on Wed.

Tama - great news, fingers crossed for you honey  .

As for eveyone else, boy is it busy on this thread, I can hardly keep up.  I can see I need to get a big bit of A4 and write down who everyone is and what's happening as things move so fast 

Thank you so much for the words of welcome and good wishes.  I WILL get to know you all and do some more personals another time.

AFM, I got basted today.  It's a bit of an anti-climax isn't it? (well, not for DH  )  I mean, we've waited 4 years to get to this, our first real chance and it's all over in seconds, no fanfare, no nothing!  It's a milestone, but it doesn't feel like one.  I feel strangely detatched from it, maybe it's the old self-preservation kicking in to help get me through the 2ww - can't believe I've just written that and that I am actually officially on a 2ww .  Anyway, I'm off to read back and do my list.


----------



## kdb

Hi Joey   Hope you're feeling more comfortable today!  I second what Tama said - a constructive letter of complaint is the way to go, esp if the nurse suggested it.

Hello Dixie lovely!!!  Decision to move to IVF is ours - my clinic hasn't recommended anything to me, ever!!  Was hoping to have three attempts at IUI but DH and I want to do both our funded IVF cycles in 2010 which means starting in April / May.  Scary, but am sure I'll be fine about it by the time April rolls around!  You're right about the mineral analysis - just need to get it sorted before I depart.

Aw, thanks for the sweet words Daisy!  xoxoxo    

Congrats Winegum!!  Fingers and toes crossed for your first (and hopefully only) 2WW   When I started on FF I tried to use a notepad but gave up - one of the girls said she opens the thread in two tabs in her browser (or two separate browsers) and does the reply in one while scrolling through the thread in the other.  I'm doing that now and it works well!

Welcome Junieb, had to giggle when you said you'd been on FF while your DH was asleep      for your 2WW!

Princess, congrats on being able to do a new cycle!!!!!  YAY!!   

Tamsin        

Beanie, Sarah, Butterfly, Loopdy, Jennifer, Jinglebell, Sophy, Huggies and all the other lovely IUIers xoxoxox

Must dash, Glee about to start!

kd


----------



## Huggies

Loopdy - Hello   and welcome to the forum.  So sorry Clomid has not done the trick, but hopefully you are moving onto bigger and better things now!! Wishing you all the best for your first IUI cycle.   

M2M - Hello to you too   - any questions just ask, you will see that we are all in different stages and different medications and so far no two cycles are ever the same!! Good luck   

Butterflyhen - not too sure on the breaks inbetween cycles - it might be to make sure any follies disappear, or maybe just to give your body a break.  It might well be that some clinics are so busy that they can only take patients very two months (not that they will ever tell you that!!).  Glad you are feeling better now!!

princess29 - excellent news girl!!! I bet you are so happy.  Wishing you all the best for follie growth and next scan!!   

Dixie - what a follie!!!     Excellent news and no worries about only having ONE!!!! cause that is all you NEED!!! Good luck for Wednesday!!!   

Tama - 2 weeks and 2 days......................      

joeyrella - wow, you poor thing!! I am so glad you got to speak to someone about your treatment today and that they are happy to let you write a letter of complaint - the fact the nurse suggested this, suggests to me...that this has maybe happened before!!     So sorry that those shy follies were not showing for you today, I am just hoping that your 13mm grows nicely for Wed and you get to go ahead!!  I wouldn't feel bad for writing that letter - you were in pain and discomfort and that is not necessary, especially after a scan!!  I hope you feel better soon!!!

junieb - hello and welcome!!  Wishing you all the best the 2ww - nerve-racking isn't it??!!  I really hope you have success and IVF might not be necessary for you!!!     Good Luck.

winegum - Welcome to      It is such an anti-climax!!!  Now its just a waiting game and its the hardest wait ever.  Wishing you all the best!!  

kdb - hiya honey - I LOVE GLEE and I am not surprised everyone in the UK is hooked too!!!  Best Show ever.  Hope you are well.

Huggies
xxxxxxx


----------



## junieb

hi to all of you, joeyrella,huggies,kdb,meltowers, beannie,jeniffeerr,daisy,tama,winegum and anyone ive missed! thankyou for the lovely welcomes, i got so carried away on here reading tonite i almost forgot to do that lovely progesterone pessary! i was 40 mins late but not sure if that makes a difference? so i ran upstairs like a   while my dp wondered what the hell the matter was! i will have to sit down with a paper and pen and make notes as there is so many of us and i have noodle brains at the mo and dont want to miss anyone out, so as its late and my dp sleeps im back on! but as im so tired i might nod of sn! sending u all   xxxx


----------



## Tama

Junieb - hello and welcome. I too have tx at Bourn Hall. I had my first cycle of IUI cancelled and then this cycle looked like they would have to cancel too but luckily the converted to IVF   I'm really an ex IUI'er but love these ladies sooo much I don't want to leave   so I just hang about   Wishing you loads of luck for this cycle and the 2ww.     x

Hello to everyone how are you all?.............

x


----------



## Beanie3

Hello everyone

Hope the start of the week is going good, 

welcome junieb, i'm currently on my 2ww from my 1st cycle of IUI..

Hello loopdy i used injections with my IUI which i did for just over 1 week

    to you all xxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning ladies,

I hope you don't mind but I need a bit of a rant   Just been to the hospital to have a blood test to test the prog levels. I'm feeling a bit frustrated with the hospital at the moment as I've been saying from day 1 that I don't know if I ovulate as the 2 previous blood tests I had last year came back inconclusive. I don't understand that now after round 2 of IUI that they now want to check this! Why wasn't this all sorted before I started my treatment last year. I know that there is still a chance that I might be but what if I'm not then that's 2 treatments wasted. I know I have to try and stay positive and hope that it's all ok but just feeling fed up by it all today.

Sorry no personals at the moment not up to it. Thinking of you all though  

Sarah
xx


----------



## Tama

Sarah sending you a BIG   xx


----------



## Beanie3

Sarah sending you massive hug    xx


----------



## dixie13

everyone,

hope all the girls on the   are hanging in there!     

Sarah -   I understand your frustration and I'm surprised they went ahead with tx without checking if you're ovulating, like you said it would be a waste of time if you're not. Hopefully your test results come back positive, when will you know?     

Kdb - it's great that you can decide what you want to do re treatment, we don't have a choice - have to go through the iui process before moving on to ivf. Hope you'll stay around and let us know how you get on with things   

Huggies - how are you feeling?   

Tama - hope you're enjoying your time off and getting plenty of rest!     

Beanie -   hope you're feeling positive again    

Winegum - it really is an anticlimax!! Hope you're doing ok on      

Junieb -   for this cycle     

 to everyone else, sending you all lots of positive vibes         

Dixie
xx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Tama & Beanie_1 - Thanks for the hugs  

Dixie13 - I'm going to give them a call tomorrow to see what's what, hopefully they'll have the results then. Feeling a bit calmer now, shed a few tears and had a rant to DH and now feeling a bit better. I just feel that at every step there always seems to be another hurdle. Like you said I just have to hope that they come back positive   

Sarah
xx


----------



## Huggies

Sarah -     I am not surprised you are frustrated!! To be honest, you have made me question my treatment to, as I have never had day 21 bloods or anything that would suggest they have tested me for ovulation.  Unless they use my blood results that are taken with my scans as this.  I will certainly be questionning the doc when I see him next week.  My fingers are crossed that you get a good result!!!    

junieb - I am sure 40 minutes wouldn't make much of a difference.  Don't worry about names and lists - its takes a while of getting used to and then it will all come naturally!!

Dixie - I am feeling well honey thank you.  Hope you are doing good and feeling positive.!!  

Tama - how are things, you still feeling good   

I am fine and no change with me - just fed up of my progesterone gel (Crinone) which by the time I get to work in the morning makes me feel like I have wet myself!!   

Huggies
xxxxxxxx


----------



## kdb

Hi Dixie, well it's been a mixed blessing tbh - at first it was great, I could say what tx I wanted and they were happy to roll with it *but* last year when I *really* needed advice on whether to try IUI (as we have no MF issues) the specialist just kept saying to me "it's your choice".  Well that's great but Mr you've spent 10+ years at medical school and I want to know what YOU think!!!!  Anyway, finally got in to see one of the top cons and he effectively said that IUI could work if we wanted to take a staged approach, but equally if we were in a hurry we could go straight to IVF.  Notice the lack of medical justification for either option?!!!  Bizarre.  LOL

Anyway, how are you today?

Sarah - as someone who didn't ov in an IUI cycle I completely understand your frustration  but try to put it to the back of your mind until you get your prog result and know for sure.  Were your two inconclusive tests last year after medicated cycles, or natural cycles?


----------



## Meltowers

Hi all, quick message as only got 5 mins, will update properly/read and reply to everyone's posts later. Am after some advice please! I had my basting yesterday (all went well) and was just wondering if anyone doing the baby aspirin during the 2ww? I suppose most importantly, even if you don't think it had any benefits has anyone heard that it could be harmful to chances of success? Speak later, Mel xx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Huggies - I have PCOS so it's quite common for women with this not to ovulate this is why I'm worried   Just trying to remain positive and hope for good things    Glad you're feeling better.  

Kdb - My 2 inconclusive tests were done on a natural cycle so I don't know if that makes a difference  What frustrates me most was that I brought this up before my 1st IUI and they said not too worry about it   It's only now that the head nurse is back after being off sick for a few months and has taken over my treatment that things seem to be happening. Must remain positive though


----------



## millie13

Sara huge hugs      Ive just popped in before the school pick up, will pop by later.


----------



## dixie13

Mel - glad the basting went well yesterday    Sorry can't answer your question, never heard of baby aspirin during 2ww, what is it meant to do?

Millie - how are you feeling, getting close to testing day!! Fingers crossed for   

Huggies -   

Kdb - yeah you do expect the experts to be able to advise you on the right course of action based on their medical knowledge  I'm sure you're doing the right thing and good things will come your way soon!   

Nothing much is happening here, a bit bloated after the trigger last night but apart from that everything is ok, looking forward to iui tomorrow      
I'm starting to dread going back to work next week after a month off   this is the first cycle when I haven't taken time off after tx for the whole of the   .... 

Dixie
xx


----------



## millie13

oooh Dixie all the best for tomorrow   

Mel I don't have a clue about the baby aspirin, but if anyone does I'd be interested too  

As for me today, nada, all the symptoms seem to happen at night  must be all in my head.  What isn't in my head is that I can't stop eating sweet things, when AF is due it may be the odd bar of choc here and now, but cake, biscuits, midget gems, humbugs, you name it.
Oh well only another 3 days of going insane, then either 9 months to worry about, or what kind of wine I will be drinking at the weekend


----------



## Scaralooloo

Millie13 - I hope the next 3 days whizz by for you. And lets hope your celebrating but not with wine!


----------



## Loopdy

Hi everyone,

Hope you are all well and smiley  

Daisy22 - Hi and thanks for the welcome  
I wonder what the difference is between using Clomid to injections.  The Clomid seemed to increase the amount of follicles, everyone is so knowledgeable on this site, I feel a bit embarrassed that pehaps I should know more! .  I've thought about acupuncture but never dared!  Would you recommend it?

Hi Joeyrella - Lovely to meet you too, I was reading your comments about the dreadful time you've been having  .  I can't believe that you've had to write and complain for a second time.  I agree with the other ladies in writting your letter in a constructive way, although inside you probably want to  .  Is it worth asking for a meeting to discuss your care with a manager?  Do they not understand you've got enough to deal with without this stress.

Hi Junieb - I'm quite new to this too, just turned off the clomid road to embark on the IUI.  I really can't believe it varies so much depending on whereabouts in the country you are.  I'm sorry to hear about it not working so far.  I can't yet understand fully the 2ww but have 3 and a half years of waiting under my belt, it's hard to imagine how tough the 2ww will be, nightmare!  Wishing you lots of luck   

Dixie - Please tell me that you were warned about the burning herbs in your bellybutton!!!  

Hi Winegum - I hope you're feeling good after your IUI yesterday.  I would be the same in wanting to go back to back, I've waited long enough!  How were the injections, did you do them yourself?  I've only had an injection in mu tummy once when I had a little mole removed, lets just say, my eyemakeup ran!

KDB - hello right back!  What a great idea to open two tabs to reply too, I was about to do the notepad and pen option too.  This seems to be alot easier.    

Hi Huggies - Thanks for the well wishes.  I hope to learn a lot more about how treatments work to put something helpful in replying to everyone soon, and getting to know everyones stories. 

Hi Beanie - the best of luck for you first cycle of IUI, sending you lots of      I can't wait to get going and then sleep through the 2ww!!!

Hi Sarah - sorry to hear you're feeling fed up.  It can be so frustrating I guess when you put such trust in the doctors that they are moving you forward to your goal and it feels as though you want to shake them sometimes and ask them what they're playing at.  I'm hoping that when they do the test it's great news and get that worry out of your mind.    

Hi to everyone who I've not "met" yet.  Wishing everyone smiles and   

Better go and sort tea for me and hubby, sausage casserole, I'm no masterchef that's for sure!
Loopdy
x


----------



## SGS

Hi girls, 

Sarah -    stay positive. When will you know?
Dixie - Hope tomorrow goes well  
Meltower - sorry can't help on the baby aspirin either
Hi to Daisy, Tama, Beanie and all you other girls 

AFM - nothing new to report on. One week down one more to go, and it is going incredibly slow!! had some lower back pain today and stomach cramps but to be honest nothing unusual there, usually get this a week before the   shows up. Trying to keep busy and not think about it but it is proving very hard as you all know. 

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SGS

Hi Loopdy

Can't provide any advise on the Clomid as not been on that, i am pretty new to this too, my first IUI and had been on injectables, but the acupuncture def gets the thumbs up from me!!!


----------



## Loopdy

Hi Sophy,  

You're half way through your wait, hoping that the latter week goes more speedy  .  I think I might have to try this acupuncture, it does seem to be quite popular.  How did you find out who to go to?  Did the injectables make you feel any different?  Just wondering if I need to give hubbie a heads up!!! 

Loopdy
x


----------



## junieb

Sorry this is just a test of my connection.


----------



## joeyrella

good luck for tomorrow dixie


----------



## Meltowers

Hello everyone, 

Kdb - hope all good with you and that cyst shrinking

winegum - how you feeling after the basting? I can't believe we still have another 1 week and 6 days to wait!!

Huggies - how you getting on? did you ask for the progesterone support? only asking because nobody said anything to me about it but everything I've read seems to suggest it's a good idea

Tama - How you getting on? Getting lots of rest and chill time I hope

Sarah - That does sound very frustrating! You'd think they'd check the basics like that. When will you get your result? 

Loopdy &  Juinieb & jeniiffeerr- Hi and welcome from me. This is my first IUI so only been on these boards a week or two but everyone really welcoming 

Dixie - Best of luck for the insem tomorrow 

Millie - Hope you're not going insane with the 2ww. Nearly there! Sending out positive vibes so you get a big fat +ve

Sophy - You're about a week ahead of me in the 2ww and I'm getting impatient already so I feel for you! Not long now though and +ve vibes coming your way too

Beanie - Hope you're still feeling more positive. Only a few days to go now till the wait is over!

Joeyrella - I echo the others in that it is important to let them know you are not happy. Before my treatment started there were a few 'issues' (although nothing as bad as yours) in that they mislaid my referral letter (which caused a massive delay), sent me out appointments for dates which I'd told them I couldn't do. Also after our initial tests they suggested we have icsi as my DH sperm results were bad (which I didn't really feel ready for) but after I left I remembered that DH had a bout of orchitis (following swine flu) in the three months prior to the test that might have affected it. What made me think was because he'd had an earlier test (before the orchitis) that was OK. All this was in the GP notes which I just assumed the fertility consultant would have. Anyway, he retested and was fine for IUI. What annoyed me was if I hadn't made that connection it seems like nobody else (i.e. the experts!) was going to. Sorry, going on a bit here but my point is I made it known I was unhappy (in a nice way) and my experience with them has been much improved since then. 

Apologies if I've missed anyone off but love and best wishes to one and all

As for me, had a fairly chilled day today after the excitement of yesterday. Although as said by others the actual IUI was not that exciting really which is good I suppose! I was feeling very nervous beforehand which wasn't helped by the fact the insem was delayed. I'd arrived half an hour early anyway with a bladder fit to burst so thought I can't last an hour I'll have to do an empty and refill so had to sit in the waiting room drinking icy cold water at a very fast speed. By the time I had the insem I was shivering uncontrollably from the icy water which didn't bode well for inserting a catheter.  Not to mention there was some sort of drama going on outside the window with police swarming everywhere and roads being closed. I was thinking typical I bet we all get evacuated for some sort of bomb scare or something and it'll have to be cancelled. Needless to say that didn't happen. I've still no idea what was going on. Anyway, felt bit bloated yesterday but feel 'normal' today so now I'm having the whole 'shouldn't I be feeling something' worries. The aspirin thing I posted about - was just reading some stuff that supposed to help reduce chance of miscarriage or something but not sure. I asked my consultant today and he said no proof and wouldn't recommend it so there you go.

Right, off to analyse my symptoms or lack of them a bit more. God it's going to be a long two weeks!

Love to all, Mel x


----------



## junieb

hello everyone 

ive had a nitemare with our internet and earlier i lost all what i typed twice!  so i had to get my dp to test it for me, hence the dodgy message!x


----------



## Winegum

Evening Ladies

KDB - thanks for your good wishes.  You are so right about the paper and pen.  I'm doing the two tabs thing now and it's much easier, and I know I'll get to know everyone really quickly.  You must be getting excited about your trip home to NZ.  Where are you from?  I've got rellies in New Plymouth.  I hope the herbs work their magic and you are all set up for a new course of treatment when you get back.  

Joeyrella - how are you?  Hope you're OK.

Huggies & Millie, Sophy & Beanie - I see you are half way through or almost finished your 2ww, sending you lots of   and hoping there is going to be an avalanche of BFPs on here soon

Tama - hope you and Elmo are doing good  

Loopdy - I can't remember what stage you are at?  I'm feeling fine, and like Meltowers, completely normal.  I don't feel any different to any of the other 2ww I've already had!  I suppose I've had a few tinges in the general ovary area, but no leakage or extra cm, so I am also back to analysing my symptoms or lack thereof after a nice long break from that!  I did the injections myself - DH wanted to be involved and offered to do them for me but in the end I decided I wanted to do them myself.  It's definitely better putting something in rather than taking something out (I have to look away when having blood taken and concentrate on not fainting, having done so once when I had my eyes closed).  DH double checked everything and pinched and I injected (while he looked away!)  I think it's one of those things that if you are doing it to yourself, you are not bothered, but watching others do it, it feels wierd.  They didn't hurt, the needles are really fine.  I only got two small bruises. The feeling of actually doing something constructive to help my fertility far outweighed any anxiety about doing them.  I did them all in my tummy, while sitting down (the first one I did standing up and I got a bit uncoordinated and the syringe was flopping about a bit for a while there ). 

Scaralooloo - hope you are OK - just want to send you a hug    It's such a battle isn't it?  Not surprised you needed a rant,   and I'm right there with you , having ahd numerous   moments with the pros myself.

Meltowers - Good to read your post - your description of your IUI made me laugh - I was doing just the same, not that there was a police incident or anything but  I was imagining the worst case scenario and quite expecting to return for my IUI only to be told that there was a problem with DHs sample or something.  Mine went fine too in the end, in fact, this whole cycle and all it's proceedures has gone gone amazingly textbook which is unsettling me!  Other than that I don't feel any different to normal, which is also beginning to unsettle me - this is the madness of the 2ww! 

Junieb - such a nightmare loosing posts   - it's happened to me too just hitting the back button by mistake, I wish there was a "save".

Finally, Dixie - wishing you third time lucky honey - with that prizewinning follie, you ought to be, hope tomorrow goes well, sending you lots of   and  

BTW - I didn't get any pessaries or cream and I didn't have to do my IUI on a full bladder (bladder fullness wasn't mentioned and I was empty) Why?   

Night night everyone 
Winegum x


----------



## Huggies

Mel - I didn't ask for progesterone support, it was just handed to me to help things along this cycle (praying it helps and makes things happen)!!  Don't worry about lack of symptoms at this point - same for me!!  I am now 6DPO and have been quite crampy today - but that could well be the progesterone all taking effect - hence any symptom that I now feel will be blamed on the drugs!!

Dixie - all the best for tomorrow!!! 

Winegum - not sure on the pessaries/cream, maybe after a couple of failed IUI attempts they suggest this??!!  I will ask when I see my doc next.  As for the bladder, I am always empty - in fact they make me go to the toilet before each insemm!! ??  

Huggies
xxxxx


----------



## junieb

hi everybody 

meltowers-glad yday went well, like you my iui was delayed, we seemed to get there before everyone and last to go in, twice tgats happened to me! by then im so nervous i shake! got told last time to have a full bladder as it makes it easier to reach the cervix but i kept needing a wee and kept drinking loads more in case i got called in! glad we've done it and good luck for your xx

winegum- hope u r well, i got given crinone pessaries as they r supposed to mimic progesterone and make everything stick? u r definately right in saying u do feel like u achieve something doing the injections, i have a bad fear of them but i felt knowing id done them this cycle. good luck to you as well xx


----------



## ruthie1977

Hi everyone, 

How is everyone doing? 

Loopdy -welcome. I'm at Sheffield the same as you. We didn't wait 18 weeks. They give you that as a guide. Have you seen Mr Skull? Once you have seen him you will see a nurse on the next available appointment. After that you phone the clinic on the day of your period to go in the day after for scan & bloods. If its iui they don't book you in, just phone them. All of that will be explained to you when you see them. Good luck. xxx

I go tomorrow for our ivf discussion


----------



## junieb

sarah- i read your post today, i hope u dont feel that your iuis were wasted, i too felt like that when i got told in july last year that my blood tests were normal and 3 mths later got told they were not it has delayed my treatment as we got referred for iui instead of ivf, even though we got told it may not work theres always a chance it cld, so i u get  tests results. xx


----------



## junieb

i'll get back on 2mo as im really tired and my spellings getting worse and worse so i do apologise! im still getting period pain, is that normal, had it last iui and i got a bfn, so it worries me, had it 2 days prior to iui and still have it on and off, makes me miserable, taking a few days off work this wk to rest up just pray this period feeling goes  anyway enough worrying from me, hope everyone on 2ww is going ok and theres loads of  on here for us all sn, take care spk 2mo xxxxx


----------



## junieb

morning everyone  


hope everyones ok, i seem to be on here all the time at the mo! but then i was during my last 2ww which doesnt seem that long ago.

dixie- good luck with 2day!xxx

joeyrella- is it 2day you have yr scan?xx

i just cant seem to get on track after losing all my post yday!  im not that great at typing anyway which makes it worse!

so hi to, meltowers, loopdy,jeniffeerr, beannie, winegum, kdb, huggies, millie, sophy, sarah, ruthie, tama and anyone ive missed, xxxxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning all,

Well I've just had a call from the hospital and it's good news, the blood test came back positive which means I do ovulate   Feeling so relieved I was so stressed out yesterday and panicking about everything. At least I can now relax and enjoy if that's the right word   my last week of my 2WW.

Thanks to Junieb, Winegum, Meltowers, Sophy, Loopdy (welcome btw), Millie13, Kdb, Huggies, Dixie13, Beanie_1 and Tama for your kind words and hug, you ladies really are all wonderful  

Sarah
xx


----------



## Tama

Sarah yippee    that's great news. I have everything crossed for you hun     xx


----------



## Tama

Wow it's been busy on here  

Sarah congrats again   x

Daisy are you okay hun? Hope you had a nice day yesterday. How are you feeling   ? xx

Junieb how are you hun? I think some cramping is normal hang in there xx

Ruthie loads of luck for this afternoon xx

Huggies how are you feeling hun? xx

Winegum hiya sweetie how are you feeling? I don't think all clinics give the gel/cream and the bladder things again I guess is down to the clinic. Sending you lots of   xx

Mel hope you are feeling okay today. Don't worry about 'feeling' any thing at this stage I'm sure that is normal, I've read that in general most people don't get many 'feelings' until they are about 6 weeks. It will be fine   xx

Joeyrella how are you sweetie? Hope you're okay xx

Going to have to split the post my laptop screen is jumping...


----------



## Tama

Right where was I?...

Loopdy how are you feeling hun? xx

Sophy how's things with you? xx

Millie hope you're well x

Dixie wishing you loads of luck for today let us know how it goes   xx

Kdb how are you? Hope you're okay   xx

Beanie how are you feeling? Sending you some   xx

M2M - hiya hope you're well xx 

Butterflyhen -how are you feeling? Hope you are okay xx

princess29 how are you hun? xx

Hope I haven't missed any one    xx

AFM I'm okay, resting and enjoying the time off work. Keeping up the   PMA and telling my body that I AM PG   x


----------



## Huggies

Hi everyone,

Tama - glad you are still resting up, how are you feeling?  So delighted to see PompeyD's news on the other thread - that must help you feel much more positive about where you are!!!

Sarah - Yahoo!!!!     Delighted to hear that you did ovulate and it has all been worthwhile - that must be a huge relief to you!!!  One week down on the  , how are you feeling?

junieb - hello!! I am still getting some cramps to, one week after IUI.  My bloatedness seems to have returned now too!!

ruthie - hope everything goes well for you today - let us know how you get on!!

Dixie - hope your day is going okay!!!  

How is everyone else today!!??

Nowt new with me...just plodding on.  Busy day at work and then looking forward to my acupuncture this evening.

Huggies
xxxxxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Tama / Huggies - Thanks   I'm feeling really happy about the news, I just feel like now I've managed to cross another hurdle and I'm back in the game. It's good to know that part of my body is doing something right  

Still feeling really bloated, and getting the odd cramp but as most of you are experiencing this not feeling alarmed by it. I hope it's a positive sign and that next week we're all celebrating   Just hope the next 7 days whizz by.

Sarah
xx


----------



## dixie13

Good afternoon ladies,

Sarah - great news! Enjoy the rest of the   

Junieb - it's easy to go a bit   during the 2ww, analysing all the symptoms (or lack of!). Hope you can relax and that it will go by quickly  

Ruthie - how did it go today?

Huggies - enjoy acu this evening!

 to everyone else!

Afm insemination went very well but there is a slight concern about dh's sperm count which has gone down significantly, it's always been good but today we only put back 12 million (3m before washing). The motility is still good so we went for quality rather than quantity this time! The nurse said they will keep an eye on it, it could just be a blip but if it happens again we might have to go for ivf sooner than we're planning at the moment. She said there's still enough of them for a pregnancy to take place both with iui and naturally. He's generally very healthy and has taken the 'sperm supplements' so I was a little surprised by the results. But hey, it only takes one  !!!        

Dixie
xx


----------



## kdb

That's great Sarah, well done  

Hi Dixie - go swimmers go!!!!  

Hi T - glad you're enjoying your time off  and feeling     I'm doing ok thanks - had dinner last night with some lovely FF girls from the thread for the clinic I plan to move to for IVF.  Three of them (out of six) were pg    

Great news about PompeyD's   Let's hope Kitten is next, and then *YOU* xoxo


----------



## Meltowers

Hello everyone, just a quickie after my mammoth post last night. Hope everyone's doing OK. Just wanted to ask you ladies if anyone been taking that herbal supplement agnus casta (vitex) - probably mispelled that - I started taking it a few months back for PMS symptoms mainly but I'd heard it was supposed to help regulate your cycles/aid fertility. However, now that I'm in the 2ww should I stop taking this?? Been reading conflicting stuff on t'internet and worrying myself that might be doing harm if continue to take it or whether would help to continue to take it!! In fact been reading far too much conflicting stuff on what I should or shouldn't be taking during this 2ww! Any help greatly appreciated! Feeling slightly 'premenstrual' today, slight crampiness which worrying me as well but then think everything's going to worry me over the next fortnight

Mel x


----------



## kdb

Hi Mel - it's best if you don't take herbs when you're doing a medicated cycle, as they work in a very different way to Western meds.

Best thing you can do during the 2ww is relax but try to keep your mind occupied with non TTC stuff so that the days go by quicker.  Much easier said than done


----------



## dixie13

Hi Mel, I took agnus castus for a few months about a year ago and also read a lot of conflicting info on whether to take it past ovulation or not. I phoned Bioforce (a wellknown supplement company who sells ac) and spoke to one of their nutritionists and she said that it's ok to take until you find out if you're pregnant, you need it to be in your system all the time to have an effect. I stopped taking it as soon as I found out that we were going for fertility tx, it's very powerful stuff and I'm not sure about the interactions with fertility drugs. 

Dixie
xx


----------



## junieb

afternoon ladies 

sarah- thats great news for you, im so pleased xx

ruthie- hope 2day went well 4 u xx

kdb- hope u r doin ok, great news about the clinic u plan to move to for ivf, 3 out of 6 girls, that to me is a good sucess rate!xx-

dixie- well done and thats great news for 2day!  so good luck to you!xx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Junieb - Thanks feeling a lot more positive about everything now   Hope you're well?

Meltowers - Don't know about this herbal drug but like what the others have said I would stay away from it unless your clinic have advised taking it. I think the best thing you can do during the 2WW is plenty of rest, sleep, a healthy diet, lots of water, and nice things to occupy yourself so you don't go completely doolally   You'll get there, stay strong  

Kdb - Thanks for your kind words. Great news about your new clinic, that's amazing results. Just think that could be you very, very soon.  

Dixie13 - I think that's still a good result, and like your clinic said you only need one to make it happen. Stay positive  

Hope everyone else is ok?

Sarah
xx


----------



## junieb

meltowers-hi there! again id be abit reluctant to take herbs when doing our treatment, so many things seem to be a no no.
enjoy your accupuncture later!xx

huggies- hope u r ok too. ive got that bloatedness too, never had it last cycle of iui and i can't blame the cake shop as i havent been there all week! but i will 2mo! had these funny sharp stabby pains too, if good things r happening in there i dont mind, im happy!xx


----------



## junieb

also hi tama, hope youre week is going good. im still so surprised by your iui turning in to ivf! i think bourn hall is fantastic, i feel so confident in them, we never felt like that at our previous hosp, it takes us nearly 2 hrs to get there but im so glad we chose it, felt like i was staying there last wk, had to go 4 times! as much as i love it there its nice to have a week of from scans and blood tests! hope u r relaxing loads xx


----------



## junieb

sarah- im glad you r feeling better and things are more positive for you, its a really difficult time without added stress like what u had, but brilliant news 4 u, so feet up if u can and relax and even though its a nailbiting time it is still exciting for us all! xx

so a qk   to all of u ive missed, hope you are all ok, will catch up with u all later xx


----------



## Tama

Hiya Junie I totally agree Bourn are great. I like you did spend a lot of time there in the last two weeks. I'm an hour and 15 mins from there so it's a bit of a drive but will be so worth it     I always find it so odd when I talk to people that are having tx at Bourn, we could have been sitting in the room together and not even know   x


----------



## xmasbaby81

Hey girls, I'm still watching all these posts even tho I'm not active yet! Hope ur all doing well.
#
Quick question, Has anyone had a break between cycles and if so how long was their natural cycle? 

This is my first break after 3 cycles and my normal cycle is around 24 days, sometimes slightly longer but no longer than 28days. Well thought AF would be here today at latest but not yet!!! Its going to cause me some problems with dates for next iui if it doesn't hurry! We're moving to a new nursery and if say fri is my CD1 it means I'll be moving boxes for a week straight after IUI!!!!! AAAAArrrrgghhhh! So frustrating!  xx


----------



## joeyrella

evening all 
sarah - glad its good news  
well done dixie, fingers crossed for your 2ww   
mel - i took agnus castus a long time ago to try and regulate my cycle and was frightened at how quickly it had an effect    i decided i didn't really know what i was messing with so stopped taking it.  like others i think its best left alone whilst having treatment, it might have unexpected effects.

AFM - last ditch scan today (CD16) showed that the one lonely follie had grown since monday so i am triggering tomorrow night.  i was all prepared to have the cycle cancelled, so i'm thrilled we are going ahead.


----------



## Loopdy

Hi everyone,

Hope all is well today  

Winegum - thanks for your message.  I'm on the starting blocks waiting for our appointment to start IUI after Clomid didn't work, well, I did lay more eggs (as I called it!) but no BFP. What you mentioned about analysing your bodies every symptom, I guess that's something our other halves don't have to go through, well apart from mood swings!  I was never told that Clomid can sometimes cause you to be late for a period and cause a cyst.  Having never missed a period and convinced I was pregnant spent 10 days doing a test everyday!  I kept quiet to my DH as I was so excited that I could suprise him.  Errr no, it's a cyst, it happens a lot I was told when I rang the GP.   Thanks for putting my mind at ease about the needles, that's a real relief.  Like you, might get DH to help early on.  Hope I don't get the floppy syringe thang, yikes!

Ruthie - How have you got on today at your IVF appointment? So nice to hear from you and that you're at Sheffield.  Great to know that you didn't have to wait 18 weeks.   We've seen Mr Skull yes, I think he's really nice and takes time to discuss everything.  We've been om Clomid for 6 months but was unsuccessful. What do you think of Mr Skull?  Have you had a positive experience with him?  Thank you so much for telling me how it goes, I'm sure I was told but it didn't sink in.  .

Junieb - how long have you got left of your 2ww?  

Sarah - that's fantastic news!!!   That must be a massive load off your mind.  Really pleased for you.  One week and counting.  

Hi Tama - not feeling bad thanks although had a long day with my dad at the hospital, he's got terminal cancer (found out a month before I got married last May) but we always have a giggle and try and make the most of out of the time. oOOH, that was a bit heavy wasn't it!!!!    I'm due AF in a couple of days but trying to convince myself that having boobs even more like bowling balls than normal means I'm pregnant, maybe not!!!

Hi to Dixie - yes, it only takes one little swimmer, good luck and sending you  
Hi to Sophy (thanks so much for the information I'll reply on that email  ) Meltowers, KDB, Huggies, Xmasbaby, Joeyrella (congrats on your cycle going ahead, good luck) Beanie and everyone else  .

Sorry it's another long, two tabs open - essay!  Thank God I took typing at school or I'd have to have physio on my fingers!  

Have a lovely evening ladies.

Loopdy
xxx


----------



## PollyD

Hi Dixie.
I am just coming back here after having an awful 2ww, only for   to show up on day 13   

Just reading your post. What were the 'sperm suppliments?' Dh has excellent sp count (125mill) at last IUI but mobility was only 34% He is practically injecting vitimin C, but if there was anything else that could be done or he could take he will.


----------



## kdb

Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Joey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  So basting is Saturday?


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Everyone

Wow its been busy on here  

hope you are all well, and having good week so far...

sending everyone       

Afm - losing the plot, becoming forgetfull lol.....


----------



## daisy22

My goodness ladies, you have all been very busy  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hi junieb  welcome to the thread. I have had bloating and mild af pains after both my iui's. Seems to have settled now.Hope your feeling better.

Hi Scaralooloo, Really pleased your test results were OK. 

Hi Tama,enjoyed our . Cant wait til Sat 

Hi Huggies, Hope you enjoy your acupuncture tonight 

Hi Dixie, Glad insem went well .   can vary so much from 1 test to another and is affected by loads of factors. And your right it only takes 1!!!!!!!!!! 

Hi KDB, glad you had a lovely dinner  with your ff- really encouraging that so many were 

Hi Meltowers, I have used ahnus castus in the past and got on quite well with it but as the other ladies have said its prob best not to mix it with the fert meds.

Hi xmasbaby81, What a stress full situation for you. Really hope the witch  behaves herself.I had an enforced break between cycles due to xmas but wouldn't have had one otherwise- luckily my cycles are 26-28 days.

Hi joeyrella, Fantastic news about tx going ahead . I am a nurse (lucky me!!!) and in my experience things only change when complaints are made. It wont be on your record that you have made a complaint so dont worry. You deserve better tx than you had- its not good enough and something should be done about it. Glad you have somebody you can trust who can do your scans 

Hi loopdy, did you ask me about cupuncture- (sorry that post in a few pages back!!!). I would def recommend it. I started it about 2 years ago, before then my cycles were crazy anything from 17-70 days!! (PCOS!!!!) and I had never had a +ve OPK. After 2 weeks and 2 treatments I had my 1st +ve OPK and af came 2 weeks later. My cyles became 28 days with OV every month. I stopped for about 6 weeks and guess what - cycle started to lengthen to 35 days! There has been some research that showed ladies who had acupuncture during IVF cycles had a higher success rate. I have a really good relationship with my acupunctarist and she has treated me for a neck injury, hayfever and depression as well!!!! As you an tell I cant speak highly enough of it. Def worth doing your research though and make sure tghey are registered practitioners. I go on averaage once a fortnight but more frequently during my IUI. Sorry if you didn't ask me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Hi pollyd, I'm so sorry the witch got you   

Hi Beanie Fancy joining me in the crazy lady club then!!!!!!!!!! 

 to all the other lovely ladies,

Nothing to report from me!! Went to stictly come dancing last night- was fab-u-lous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Daisy


----------



## junieb

just thought id pop on b4 i go to bed and to read how everyones doing

joeyrella- brilliant news! 

loopdy- ive got exactly 2 wks 2mo untill i test!

tama- its true what u say that we cld all be in the same rm waiting for treatment for those of us at bourn, i last went on sunday just gone, when were u there. for a sunday it was so busy! at my last hosp if u needed scanning they cldnt do over a weekend and ud have to wait till the mon, i remember xmas b4 last when i was on clomid and needed a scan all cons and fertility nurses were on hols! thats why i really appreciate a wkend appt! they seem to love what they do there where we go. i think when u have really poor care when u find somewhere lovely i sing their praises so much!  


so again, im going to say hello to daisy, beanie, meltowers, huggies, pollyd,kdb, and anyone else ive missed, will catch up 2mo

nite nite


----------



## millie13

Morning Ladies

Polly so sorry for the witch arriving  

Will try and do more personals later, am still half asleep (I wish)

Well I'm still getting AF pains on and off, my DH said I felt like this with my boys, but I don't remember.  I'm not going to test today or tomorrow, if she hasn't arrived by fmu on Saturday I may test then, just so I know whether to buy any wine to go with the meal I'm cooking on Saturday  I'm not holding out any hope though.

Speak to you lovely ladies later.


----------



## junieb

morning ladies 

hope everyones good

loopdy- thats great news about yr iui appt! prior to all this id done clomid for 6 mths and the thought of doing injections nearly made me run away! im a complete fairy, i hate needles with a passion! my friend did them for me last cycle, wldnt let my dp do them as he passes out with a blood test, what a pair! but this cycle i was desperate to do them myself and i did. they dont hurt and u will be fine, i cldnt stop smiling after as u feel u r doing all u possibly can to achieve your dream. good luck for then, u must be excited about starting xx

pollyd- so sorry about the  i had that last cycle and it devasted me , but i called my clinic straight away and booked it all again for my next cycle, thats how i coped, its so hard, but by thinking im goin to do it again really helped me be a bit happier at the time, so im sending u lots of luck and love xx

i think everyone is so great on this site and it has helped me more than u can imagine. i   we all get our dream x


----------



## dixie13

Morning girls  

Joeyrella - yay great news! Sending you lots of       

PollyD -   I'm so sorry af got you. That's excellent  sperm count! Vitamin C is the one to take for quantity, zinc for quality, selenium for sperm production and some of the amino acids for motility. There's a really good supplement for men who are ttc, called ASC Plus, it contains the amino acids, vit E, zinc and selenium. Dh has been taking it for about a month, probably not long enough to make a difference yet. I've put him on vit C as from today as well!     

Xmasbaby - my cycles are longer after iui, I ovulate 3-4 days later than a normal cycle. Hope it works out for you with the dates.  

Millie - hope it's good news on sat     

 to everyone else!

Afm feeling strangely relaxed and positive today, managed   last night and again this morning so we've done everything we can! Looking forward to acupuncture this morning.

Dixie
xx


----------



## Tama

Polly so sorry af turned up   Take care of yourself hun     xx


----------



## Beanie3

Morning everyone  

Tama - hope your enjoying time off...

Pollyd - so sorry af turned up...

Millie - sending you    

Huggies - how are you doing...

Loopdy - fab news about your iui, i hate needles and managed to do them...

Daisy - i'm right there with you in the mad house  

Big hello to everyone else who i have missed    

AFM - this wait is driving me bonkers     and thats with me working during the 2ww, every time i go to the bathroom, i'm on constant knicker watch arrggghhhh


----------



## Tama

Beanie I'll keep everything crossed for you hun, not long now   xx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning,

*Beanie_1* - Know what you mean it's so hard, I'm trying not to analyse every single sympton I have. It's very hard not to drive yourself round the bend . One week down though, nearly there. 

*Tama * - Hope you've got your feet up and enjoying your time off? 
*
Dixie13* - Glad you're feeling positive and relaxed, not surprised after all the   Keep that good feeling going as it'll make the 2WW much easier.

*Junieb* - How you doing hun? 

*Millie13* - Wow I admire your discipline with the testing. Everything crossed for you that you get the result you want on Saturday 

*Daisy22* - Jealous about Strictly, would love to see that. I bet the costumes and dancing were fab 
*
PollyD * - I am so sorry about  turning up. Hope you're ok? 

*Loopdy* - Hope you're well? 

*Joeyrella* - That is BRILLIANT news you must be thrilled to pieces. All the best I hope it all works out for you 

*Xmasbaby * - Nice to hear from you. Hope AF turns up soon so you can get on with next tx. Good luck 

*Huggies* - How you feeling? Hope the acupuncture has helped? 
*
Sophy* - How are you? 

Sorry if I've missed anyone, there's so many people to keep track of these days. 

*AFM * - Still terribly bloated, weighed myself this morning and I've put on a pound  shouldn't have so I'm putting it down to the fact I'm so bloated. It's really uncomfortable but I'm hoping and  it's a good sign.

Sarah
xx


----------



## Meltowers

Cheers everyone for the agnus castus advice, will stop taking it whilst ttc. Hope everyone's good today xx


----------



## daisy22

Afternoon ladies,

Hi Tama, Heres a big huge dose of positivity and sticky vibes for you and gorgeous little Elmo......

[fly]                                               [/fly]

Hi junieb, How are you today hun? 

Hi millie13, lets hope your not drinking on Sat night  (IYKWIM!!)

Hi dixie13, Well done on the  Fingers crossed  there's some magic  going on in there!! Hope you enjoyed the acupuncture.

Hi Beanie, sorry the 2ww is driving you crazy!  Glad I've got company in the mad house- I was getting lonely 

Hi Scaralooloo, Yes strictly was amazing - loved the costumes and the music!!! Really good night out! Sorry your still feeling bloated Fingers crossed it means  there's some magic  going on in there!!

Hi Meltowers, How are things with you?

Hi Huggies, Hope you enjoyed your acupuncture 

Hi KDB, glad you had a lovely dinner  with your ff- really encouraging that so many were 

Hi xmasbaby81, What a stress full situation for you. Really hope the witch  behaves herself.I had an enforced break between cycles due to xmas but wouldn't have had one otherwise- luckily my cycles are 26-28 days.

Hi joeyrella, Fantastic news about tx going ahead  . I am a nurse (lucky me!!!) and in my experience things only change when complaints are made. It wont be on your record that you have made a complaint so dont worry. You deserve better tx than you had- its not good enough and something should be done about it. Glad you have somebody you can trust who can do your scans

Hi loopdy, did you ask me about acupuncture- (sorry that post in a few pages back!!!). I would def recommend it. I started it about 2 years ago, before then my cycles were crazy anything from 17-70 days!! (PCOS!!!!) and I had never had a +ve OPK. After 2 weeks and 2 treatments I had my 1st +ve OPK and af came 2 weeks later. My cyles became 28 days with OV every month. I stopped for about 6 weeks and guess what - cycle started to lengthen to 35 days! There has been some research that showed ladies who had acupuncture during IVF cycles had a higher success rate. I have a really good relationship with my acupunctarist and she has treated me for a neck injury, hayfever and depression as well!!!! As you an tell I cant speak highly enough of it. Def worth doing your research though and make sure tghey are registered practitioners. I go on averaage once a fortnight but more frequently during my IUI. Sorry if you didn't ask me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hi pollyd, I'm so sorry the witch got you 

 to all the other ladies 

AFM, Absoloutely nothing to report- no symptoms of any kind what so ever!!  Hope this is a good thing .

Love Daisy


----------



## junieb

evening everyone 

hope u r all having a nice evening

beanie-hope u r doin ok xx 

tama-hope u r well too xx 

millie- wishing u loads of luck for testing day xx

joeyrella- how u doin?

sarah- that bloated feeling is horrible! my tummy is huge, everything is tight and i cant do buttons up on my jeans! hope u r feeling ok xx

daisy- really interesting bout the accupuncture, id love to have it done, just dont know of a reccomendation locally to me, had it done years ago at college when i was doing my beauty therapy training and one of my tutors was chinese and she did it on us, i def believe in it too, its made me think about looking for a practitioner now! hope u r doin ok too xx


----------



## junieb

also a hi to, polly, xmasbaby, sophy,meltowers, winegum, huggies, kdb, tama and anybody ive missed

im doin ok, back to work nxt wk so trying to chill out, my last iui i was rushing about and didnt take it easy at all, it was xmas wk then so it was r busy and my ds had a beautiful little girl, so i was back and forth seeing her  so this time my dp is making me do nothing and its hard as ive always got ants in my pants and love being busy bee!
but, ive still getting period pains, really sore boobs( sorry) and feel like im getting the , trying to be positive i wont, enough of me moaning, goin have my hot choc and read my ok mag, will chat 2mo, nite nite xx


----------



## ruthie1977

Hi ladies,

How is everyone? Thank for your messages. I find it so hard keeping up with everyone. These boards move too quickly for a slow coach like me.

We went back to the consultant to talk about IVF. We came away with a decision of trying one iui on a lower dose of drugs. If that doesn't work then to IVF. We won't be having iui now until about 6 weeks. We are pleased we are having another go at it. He also said that they all got very excited about my response, especially in few of my AMH being 2. 

KDB - How are you? Did you get my message. I'm not sure if I sent it, as computer crashed. 

xxx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Everyone...

half asleep lol, but wanted pop on and send everyone      some hugs and positive thoughts, hope you are all lokking forward to having lovely weekend..xxx

AFM - arrggghhh, my symptoms are going nuts, one day very bloated and sore (.)(.), the next day nothing...getting wierd twinges like af pains but not quite...gosh sound like mad rambling woman lol   , well got the weekend off so 7pm tonight thats me done with work untill 3pm monday.....


----------



## kdb

Hi Ruthie - got your msg, have just emailed you a little bit of info and some pics


----------



## Huggies

Wow, this thread has been busy - 24 hrs and I am on catch-up!!  

beanie_1 - hello!! How are you feeling today?  As for symptoms, I just have the pleasure of extreme bloatedness where I look 6 mths pregnant already!!  Hope you can relax and enjoy your time off this weekend!!   

ruthie - thats great news you can try one more go at IUI, especially considering your response to the drugs.  Good luck for your next round!!

junieb - How are you feeling today?  I usually struggle to keep myself from being busy, but this time I have been shattered and bloated and sore, so have not had much choice but to lie on the sofa and chill.  Enjoy the rest of your time off and take it easy.

Daisy - I hope its a good sign too - its so hard to tell, but keeping everything crossed for you!!!   

Sarah - sounds like you and I are on the same 'bloatedness' path     Mine gets worse throughout the day and I only feel relief when I lie down in my bed each night and the it all starts again the next morning.  No idea if its a good sign or not.  

Dixie - glad you are feeling so good and covered all opportunities!!  Have a great weekend.

millie13 - wishing you all the best for Saturday!!!     

PollyD - so sorry hun      I hope you feel better soon, look after yourself.

joeyrella - that is fab news girl!! So delighted for you.  Is basting today, if so, wishing you the best of luck!!

Tama - hiya lovely, how are things with you?  Hope you are still relaxing and that elmo is finding a nice snug place just now!!   

Not much new from me.....just really bloated and its becoming uncomfortable - not sure if its the crinone gel thats making this happen, but I do feel like a beached whale just now.  All I want to do when I get home is jump into bed and sleep.  Fairly quiet weekend planned and it is freezing, freezing, freezing over here just now     

Take care girlies.

Huggies
xxxxxx


----------



## daisy22

Afternoon ladies,

Hi Tama, Cant wait til tomorrow!!! here are some more sticky vibes you and little Elmo..............

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85][fly]      [/fly][/move]

Hi junieb, I found my acupunctuarist through the british acupuncture (i think its either society or council - I cant remember exactly!! ) They had a list of registered practitioners in each area. Hope your feeling a bit better and enjoying that chocolate and magazine!!!

Hi Beanie, my fellow nutter!!  I'm sorry the 2ww  is driving you crazy . Lets hope all those symptoms means there is some magic  going on in there and your going to get a lovely   . hope you enjoy your weekend off.

Hi huggies, Sorry your still feeling so bloated- Its so uncomfortable- Hope it settles down for you. Enjoy your weekend hun .

 to all the other lovely ladies.

AFM, well absoloutely nothing to report- no symptoms of any kind at all . I managed to run for 3km this morning!! I know this doesn't sound much but believe me for me its a VERY long way 

Love Daisy


----------



## Scaralooloo

*Hi Huggies* - I know what you mean about the bloatedness it's horrible. I'm having exactly the same problem as you, I'm having to undo my trousers at work just to help me with it  I'm still getting twinges in my tummy and generally feeling knackered. But like my dear friend said to me "Don't read to much into it as it could just be your body playing cruel tricks" LIKE I DON'T ALREADY KNOW THAT!!! I certainly didn't get any of these symptoms last time and yes maybe it is just my body playing tricks, but I like to believe something is happening in there and for you too I hope   Once we get through the weekend not long to go.  Hope you have a wonderful relaxing weekend.
*
Beanie_1* - We all sound like we have similiar symptoms this time round    I hope it's a good sign. Take it easy this weekend. Nearly there now 
*
Ruthie1977* - Really good news that you're getting to have another go at IUI, 6 weeks will soon come round. I hope it's your time 

*Junieb * - We all seem to be suffering with this horrible bloatedness, my trousers are all really tight round the waist as well at the moment. The only thing I'm comfortable in is my PJs and they get put straight on the minute I get in from work  Hope you've got a nice relaxing weekend planned. 

*
Daisy* - I hope that there's some  going on in there as well. It's hard not to read into all these symptoms but trying not too drive myself too  Have a wonderful relaxing weekend 

*Tama* - Hope you're well? 

Hi to all the other FF ladies, have a lovely weekend.

*AFM* - Got a night out with DH tonight, cinema then a meal out in town. Looking forward to having some quality time with DH but on the other hand I would also like to just put on my pjs and lie down on my sofa 

Sarah
xx


----------



## kdb

Lots of positive-sounding symptoms on here girls! We may be due those belated pre-Xmas BFPs at last!

Santa's coming a bit late but never mind if he brings his stork friends       

[fly][/fly]


----------



## junieb

hi everyone  

it seems a lot of us r getting such similar symptoms!!!

kdb- just read your lovely post, be fantastic for that to happen, hope u r doin ok xx

sarah- i too at the mo just love getting in my pj's! what with it now being so cold, and feeling so puffy and bloated! enjoy your film and meal out 2nite xx

daisy- i will def look up a accpuncturist. i was thinking earlier about a client of mine about 5 or 6 years ago was ttc and went to a lady and i think it may have been accup i cant exactly remember, but i know she was well known for treating fertilty issues, but  most ladies fell pregnant, incl my client! she was in the newspaper at the time, which is how i found out. hope u have a nice wkend xx

huggies- im putting the blame on crinone gel for my bloatedness! have to blame something!! hope u r ok too

a qk to all of you ive missed, hope u all going to have a lovely, happy  relaxing weekend xxxxx


----------



## Tama

Can I add myself to the bloated list   My tummy really does look like I'm 4 months pg! I've had to un do my trousers when I sit down. So do we think this is a good thing or the crinone? 

Daisy yippee can't wait for our day out tomorrow   I have everything crossed for you this cycle     xx

Junie goes we are having the same bloated feelings. I've had to start slipping into my 'large' baggy pj's during the day just so my tummy doesn't feel so crushed   So when is test day for you hun? Wishing you loads of luck xx

Kdb how's things with you hun? How are the herbs? I hope they are putting pay to that cyst xxx

Sarah I'm hoping all your 'feelings' are a good sign    I'm the same. Hope you have a good night out with dh tonight. What are you going to see? xx

Huggies hun again I hope the 'feelings' you are having mean positive things   It's cold with me to today, even had a little snow   Hope you have a nice weekend. When is test day? xx

Beanie hope you're well. When do you test? There are a lot of testers coming up    xx

Ruthie wishing you loads of luck for your IUI and I hope the time doesn't drag for you xxx

Dixie - how are things with you? Hope you have a nice weekend xx

millie13 - hope you're okay. Are you testing soon too? xx    

PollyD - hope you are okay sweetie    xx

joeyrella - Hope you're okay. Did you have insem today? Hope it went well   xx

Hello to everyone  

AFM I'm remaining positive, well trying to be. I feel tired, bloated, sore (.)(.) and have been getting some cramps on and off but I do think some of this is down to the crinone. I just keep telling myself that I am pg and I will get PREGNANT 2-3 weeks when I test - maybe crazy but I just hope my body picks up n it and Elmo sticks with us. Hope you are have fab weekends what ever you are doing. Daisy see you tomorrow


----------



## millie13

Tama, I test tomorrow      and I don't want to  

Will be back later.


----------



## Scaralooloo

*Tama* / *Junieb* - I'm hoping the bloatedness is a good sign as I don't take Crinone, I don't even know what it is? We're off to see a new film called 'A Single Man'.

*Millie13*- Stay Strong


----------



## Tama

Millie    xx

Sarah it's a lovely gel for your 'lady garden'   progesterone to support a pg. Enjoy the film   xx


----------



## Scaralooloo

My lady garden is just fine thanks


----------



## Tama

believe me you're not missing anything


----------



## millie13

Scaralooloo said:


> My lady garden is just fine thanks


     

So ladies after a 30 minute walk, I have a theory, seeing as I KNOW I ov'd at around 3pm on Friday 15th Jan, does this mean I'm officially "late" lol

You girls are great, I'm probably double your ages (ish), and it doesnt matter as we all want the same thing


----------



## dixie13

girls,

Ruthie - that's great that you can do another iui, hope it works and you don't have to go on to ivf!    

Beanie - hope all your symptoms are a good sign, not long to go now....     Enjoy your weekend off!

Daisy - well done for running 3k! Isn't it a great feeling?   

Sarah - enjoy your evening out  

Huggies - wrap up warm!! I'm going to new york next week, can probably expect freezing temperatures there as well brrrr!!  

Tama - stay   ! Elmo WILL stay with you!!    

Millie - fingers crossed for tomorrow    

Afm got a busy weekend and will be busy all the way to testing day!! Trying not to think about it too much but as we all know it's incredibly hard.... I hope we'll get loads of   , starting with Millie tomorrow and many more to follow!!!        

Have a lovely weekend everyone

Dixie
xx


----------



## dixie13

Hi Millie, at my clinic they advise you to do a test two weeks after insemination/ovulation which would have been today for you?!!!!   

Dixie
xx


----------



## millie13

I know Dixie I'm a bit scared lol   One thing that we've just noticed is some threadlike veins have just appeared at both sides of my boobs, and they look fuller!! still getting twinges, and knicker watching every 5 mins.

I WILL test tomorrow  

Dixie what are you doing to keep busy, I must admit, Ive been delivering 1800 local magazines this week, and have been walking and pushing a pram full of them for at least 3 hours a day, so it gave me a lovely chance to think about what could happen, in a nice positive way.

Good luck ladies


----------



## dixie13

Millie - I really hope it's good news for you tomorrow, the signs are good!! Well done for not testing early!     
I'm studying part time and have to go to lectures this weekend, and I work full time as cabin crew and have to go to new york twice next week - that's how I keep busy!
      

Dixie
xx


----------



## Huggies

Millie - its all sounding very positive - wishing you the best of luck for tomorrow!!!       

Dixie - Yes, I would say that you could easily expect some freezing temps in NYC next week.  So, which airline do you work for?  You certainly will be keeping busy up until OTD!!!   

Tama - I really hope all this bloatedness going around is a good sign, especially as Sarah is not on it and is feeling the same way!!  

Sarah -      That made me laugh so much - I wish for once my little lady garden could just be left alone - it has never felt so violated as it has this month with everything that's been going on.

Kdb - here's hoping kiddo - it would be nice if we had a good surge and not just one of us!!!  Fingers are being kept crossed.

Well, my stomach is playing up again and I am getting weary on this Friday afternoon.  I am supposed to meeting up with some friends for drinks tonight (soft ones of course) but with the freezing temps and irratible belly, I might end up getting my pjs on and getting to bed.

Speak to you over the weekend and good luck once again Millie!!!    

Huggies
xxxxxxx


----------



## xmasbaby81

Hey girls, How are u all doing? Been reading that a few of u are quite bloated after IUI, really feel it for u its soooo uncomfortable! 

Tama - sure u've got a sticky little elmo there! They're here for a whole 9months...I can feel it!!! XX

KD - sure I just heard bells and seen some storks carrying some packages with our names on them, flying past my window!   

Sarah - Sounds like a fun night out huni, just wat u need to take ur mind off things!

Huggies - sorry for the fffreezing weather! We had more snow today and just said more scheduled for weekend! GREAT!!!! not!

AFM - Went for a scan today as I thot CD1 as sorry tmi coming, fresh blood last night, but went today AND SHE SAID OH UR LINING IS STILL QUITE THICK FOR af BEING HERE!! Since I've already been there this month to tell them that last months AF was very light, can't say I'm surprised!! Have to go back Mon for another scan and for them to see if my lining gets any thinner. Asked wat could cause this and she says " oh I don't know, it could be a hormone!" Well if u don't know then wat chance have I got!!! Oh I'm so fed up! Just want to get on with my next IUI while I'm feeling strong!! Sorry for the rant girls but I know u'll understand, and who better to rant to! Hope ur all well xxx


----------



## lizzybet

Hi girls, 

Hope you are all doing well, I'm still in limbo now 67 days without AF and defo not BFP. Finally got the clinic to do more than say 'be patient and don't worry' and have been prescribed Provera to bring AF on. Anyone got experience of taking this and can give me any idea of what to expect and when??

Thanks

Lizzy


----------



## kdb

Hi Lizzy - I've taken Provera three times and had zero s/e although as it's progesterone you might experience sensitive / achy boobs.  My AF arrived 4-5 days after taking the last Provera tablet.  I was on 10mg / day for five days.  It's pretty straightforward, nothing to worry about.  Am sure it'll do the trick for you so you can get started soon  

Hi Xmas, sorry to hear about the bizarre comments from your clinic.  Hope you have a good flowy AF and your scan on Monday shows you're ready to go!!

Millie, definitely sounds like a BFP to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh Dixie, you're breaking my heart, NYC twice in a week!!    OMG that is my favourite place in the world!  Safe travels, lovely xoxo  

Big hugs to everyone else xoxo


----------



## kittykins

OMG Millie its official - we are stalking each other!  Dont you worry about being older than the others - once again in common I AM TOO. 

Im really   for you tomorrow - I have to say me and DH stopped at Tescoes tonight to buy a clearblue digital.  Its as much as I can wait until early pee for tomorrow let alone going for it tonight!  Still its only just my invite to the   today so as I would say to her 'take it or leave it or just bloody well get on with it'!

Im so         for you tomorrow morning!

L
x


----------



## millie13

Kitty/L (surely if we were stalking each other we'd know each others names!!!, and mines NOT millie, that was my cat lol), I wish you ALL the best for tomorrow too, I have an Asda test and 2 digitals from Ebay ready and waiting lol. Don't do it tonight... wait until tomorrow.

Right I'm off to bed, please     for all us testers tomorrow.


----------



## millie13

BFN    just off out so will chat later ladies.

Good luck to those testing today or tomorrow.

xx


----------



## princess29

Hi girls,

Just a quick question i've done my third lot of menopur last night and have had some brown spotting when I wiped going to the loo this morning, is this normal? It's only a tiny amount. 

Sorry for no personals, I'm on my iPhone! Good luck for all of those due to test. Xxx


----------



## princess29

So sorry Millie big   take care xxxx


----------



## junieb

millie- so sorry too, sending you xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Beanie3

Millie - so sorry hun    xx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Millie - I am so sorry I really am   take care of yourself honey


----------



## Huggies

So sorry Millie!!!      Look after yourself!!

Huggies
xxxxx


----------



## millie13

Hi Ladies

Just come back from a lovely afternoon with DH, still no AF, so its not over yet huh?

Anyway when she arrives today then I will think about booking the flight to Copenhagen again.

xx


----------



## Loopdy

Hi everyone!

Good to catch up on where everyone is, sounds like they're are some really exciting times coming up for a few of us, sending everyone      

A quick question for those of you who have taken Clomid. I'm currently waiting for my IUI appointment so not taking anything at the mo. Did  taking Clomid shorten the length of your cycle?  I'm currently on day 27 and no AF but when on Clomid it she arrived usually around day 24, 25.  

Trying not to get my hopes up but it's really hard isn't it!  

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.  Been to Clumber Park for the afternoon with the pups, brrrrrrrr, freezing but fun!! 

xxxxx


----------



## joeyrella

hi all

sorry it was bad news millie     

anyone else testing this week?  

i had the basting today, was a bit of an anti-climax after having follicle reduction last time round - no one even had to push me anywhere in a wheelchair!!  hubby's sample was good, can't remember how many but 86% were swimming the right way, surely one of them can find where its supposed to be going


----------



## daisy22

Evening ladies,

Hi Tama, home safe, dh is still not home!!!! I had a lovely day!! Did dh like his posh coffee!!! Sending you and Elmo some more positivity and sticky vibes!!!

[fly]        [/fly]

Hi Scaralooloo, Hope the bloating is better . Did you enjoy the film?

Hi Millie, I am so sorry hun.  it changes for you.

Hi Dixie, What a fantastic job- I'm green  with envy. Take me with you pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase!!!!!!!! 

Hi Huggies, Hope your tummy is feeling better 

Hi xmasbaby81, sorry your clinic were so unhelpful . You tell that AF  that if she doesn't behave herself I'll send in the hit sqaud

[fly]  !!!!![/fly]

Hi lizzybet sorry the  is messing you around . Sounds like your af needs the hit squad too!!!

[fly]  !!!!![/fly]

Hi KDB,  How are you?

Hi kittykins,  welcome to the thread. Good luck  for tomorow.

Hi princess29, I am sorry but as I've never used injectables I cant really offer any advice but I hope its stopped 

Hi junieb,  How are you?

Hi Loopdy, I am on clomid too and My cycles are def shorter- about 26 days now (from28-30).Do you know when you Ov. If you are more than 14 days post Ov then yes you prob are technically late. Have you done a HPT?

Hi joeyrella, well done on the basting!! . Great   .

AFM, Still no symptoms!!!!!!! I had the most lovely day in London with Tama. She is the best ff in the world!! She is my rock and I really dont know what I'd do without her!!

Daisy


----------



## Winegum

Just popping in to say  to everyone  

PollyD and Millie - really sorry that you've had bad news  

Scaralooloo, Joeyrella and Ruthie 1977 - really pleased you've had some good news  

Princess 29 - sorry honey, forgot to reply to one of your posts ages ago - yes, we are near each other, do you post on the Devon board much?  Seems quiet over there.  I think I can only cope with posting on one board at the mo!  

To all the girls still on 2ww - is it dragging or what?  It looks like I'm the only one who isn't bloated!  The only "symptoms" I'm getting are a few twinges every now and then - definitely more than I ever got in 2nd half of cycle on Clomid, boobs as normal, nothing else to report.

Just wanted to say hi, have a nice weekend all, bye for now


----------



## Huggies

Hi girls - having a panic!!   

I have been cramping all day - early afternoon before I was going out, I had some brown spotting on my knickers so I put a pad on and just thought it was all over (only 10dpo).  Went out and continued to have cramps. Came home and then went for a walk - felt things happening down below, came home and (TMI) my pad was covered in dark brown discharge and clumpy in parts.  Now, I know being on Crinone can maybe do this, but just wondered if anyone else on Crinone is experiencing this.  I am getting so worried that it is all over for us, and early!!  I will keep checking, as I know that since its brown, it could be ok, but I am still worrying!!    

Millie - still thinking of you    wishing you all the best for your next cycle!! 

Winegum - the 2ww is most certainly dragging - at least I see my doc on Monday and I can tell him how tough this cycle has been for me, both emotionally and physically.  Glad you are not getting bloated, I am fed up with that.  My boobs are normal too!!  When will you be testing?

Daisy - hiya!! Lucky you having a day out with Tama - hope you are both well and had a great time.  As you can see from above, my tummy is still giving me issues   

joeyrella - congrats on the basting!!  Glad all went well and hope you are resting up now.  Welcome to the 2ww and sending you lots of babydust.

Loopdy - hiya. I was on Clomid for only 2 months but as far as I can remember my cycles stayed the same (about 28 days).  If you think you are late then it might be worth testing - would be a lovely surprise!!!    

Well, just having a quiet night in with a movie and pizza with hubs - praying that my tummy settles down soon!!

Take care everyone

Huggies
xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Don't lose hope Huggies, it's brown and the crinone can def cause that  Hope everything's ok sweetie, got my fingers crossed for you







xxx


----------



## Huggies

Thanks Shemonkey for being on at this late hour for support!!!


----------



## Weaselwife

Huggies,  I didn't have the crinone, nor any spotting, but I did have stomach cramps.  It was about 10dpo that I woke up in the night with an almighty scream as I had a very sharp pain - led me to test on 13dpo as I just wanted to get the bad news over with.  They are good signs.  Also, my (.)(.) didn't change, I had no tenderness, and at 14wks now still nothing - everyone is different.  The last couple of days are  .  


WW


----------



## Huggies

Thanks WW - it just feels so wrong that cramps and brown discharge can be good things!!    even though you do hear of this.  I am just praying it keeps at bay and will see what tomorrow brings.
So glad that you and bean are doing well   

Huggies
xxxxx


----------



## SGS

Millie, i am soo sorry hun


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Everyone

Huggies - hope your ok, sending you massive hug    

Joeyrella - hope 2ww flys by for you  

Scaralooloo - hope bloating has settled  

Daisy & Tama - hope you both doing ok and had lovely day together

Sending everyone else i missed        xx

AFM - try hard not to obssess over every twinge, but its so hard, managing to hold off testing early..


----------



## daisy22

Evening ladies,

Hi Tama, You can never have enough sticky vibes or positivity!!!!!!

[fly]       [/fly]

Hi Winegum- you are not alone ! I have had no symptoms all week- my diary reads- no symptoms- no symptoms everyday!!! Very boring!!!!

Hi Huggies,  You have had a rough cycle. It could be implantation bleeding- Old blood is brown so could have just been waiting to come out (IYKWIM!) and came away with some of the gel. Its not over til the fat lady sings- and she is still sleeping!    

Hi Shemonkey, ww and sophy 

Hi Beanie, well done for not testing early. Fingers crossed  you get some lovely news in the next few days   

 to all the other lovely ladies

AFM, Still got nothing to report- no symptoms at all- nothing. Dont have any feelings that there is anything going on in there.  I'll just have to wait and see. I think I'm gonna test on friday. I'm away for the weekend and want just a bit of time to lick my wounds. Having said that I usually get a bit of spotting a few days before af  arrives properly so will prob know anyway.

Love Daisy


----------



## Huggies

Hi Girls,
Feeling a bit better today - cramps are not as bad and still getting some brown discharge - but not as much as yesterday!!    praying that something positive was going on in there.  

beanie_1 - well done on holding off testing - I have gotten quite good at that over time, if its going to be a BFP, I want to see a nice strong one and no more BFN's!! Wishing you lots of luck   

Daisy -    praying AF stays away for you!!!     Lots of us due to test this week, so come on girls    

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.

Huggies
xxxxxxx


----------



## dixie13

Good evening girls  

Millie -   I'm so sorry af got you. Are you going back to copenhagen for another tx?  

Joeyrella - yay well done! Lots of positive vibes coming your way        

Daisy - there's room for you in my suitcase going there, but it will be full of shopping coming back!!!  I used to love my job but I've done it for a long time and am totally fed up with it at the moment... it's not a good job to have when ttc - I sometimes find myself on the other side of the world when it's baby-making time and it's hard to fit scans and tx around flights. 
No symptoms is a good sign, I'm sure of it!!!     

Beanie - well done for not testing early! Fingers crossed for you        

Huggies -   glad you're feeling better, really hope this is your month      

 to everyone else, and   to everyone testing this week. I hope you all get a lovely  !!                 

Afm I feel the same as I did after the other two iui's, sore (.)(.) a few days after ovulation, it's almost like a burning feeling and quite uncomfortable.... I also think the vaginosis has returned    Trying to stay positive!   

Dixie
xx


----------



## Huggies

Hi girls,

Another update on me and it looks like it is all over at 11dpo!!!     AF seems to be here and looks like she is here to stay.  I am hoping this doesn't muck up treatment for next month as I am only seeing my consultant tomorrow and usually I would start meds on CD2 - goodness knows.

Now I have to go and be all happy as we are going out with friends for dinner!!

Wishing the rest of you girls all the luck in the world - I really hope it happens for you.

Huggies
xxxx


----------



## kdb

Oh Huggies    

When that happened to me (AF 10pdiui) my clinic insisted I wait until OTD then test and contact them (again) with the result, as a lot of pgs happen even with early bleeding.  Until they know for sure that it's AF and not bleeding for any other reason I doubt they'll let you start meds right away.  That really frustrated me - but the only way I could make peace with it all was that, bleeding so soon after ov / iui means that something's not right (eg, hormones) so it's probably better for your body (and for your chances of success) to have a month's break anyway.

Hope you managed to have a nice dinner out xoxoxo


----------



## Meltowers

Morning everyone, thought I'd pop by and see how everyone's doing. 

Millie and Polly D - so sorry it didn't happen this time. Sending you lots of  

Huggies - I'm really sorry. It must be so frustrating . Hope you are OK x

Dixie - I see we have the same OTD! Hope you're feeling a bit better about everything. Are you still having the same symptoms?

Beanie - is it testing day tomorrow? Sending you lots of positive vibes   for a  

Winegum - yes this 2ww is definitely dragging! how are you getting on? When's your OTD?

junieb, Daisy and Sarah- how are you doing? How far through your 2ww are you now?

Tama - hope all still going good for you x

joeyrella - congrats on the basting!!

Kdb, Dixie, Sarah, juineb, joeyrella, daisy - thank you all for the agnus castus advice. You'll be pleased to know I've taken it! (your advice that is, not the herb)

xx Hello to everyone else I've missed xx

As for me, OTD is Feb 10th so still a while to go. As for symptoms so far - who knows!! I've had lower mild abdominal cramps more or less all week and sore (.)(.)s more or less all week but I'm putting that down to the drugs (I had another booster shot of HCG on sat for progesterone). I've also now got a stinking cold which I can't help feel is not going to be helping matters. Other than that, nothing out of the ordinary really. Feeling bit bloated but I suffer from IBS so that's not that unusual to be honest (same for cramps). 

Love to all xx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning Ladies,

*Meltowers* - Sorry you've got a stinking cold , keep warm and get plenty of fruit and veg down you  Keep strong. 

*Huggies * - I know it's easy for me to say but don't give up hope yet, like Kdb says you can get early bleeding with pgs. Thinking of you, try and keep strong if you can 

*Dixie* - Poor you, I hope you can get some time to rest and put your feet up sounds like you really need it. Stay positive 
*
Millie* - How you doing honey? 

*Daisy* - I wouldn't panic about not having any symptoms a lot of people don't get them. Fingers crossed you get a positive result this week 

*Beanie_1* - When are you testing? you get a  #
*
Sophy* - Nearly there, how you bearing up? 

*Junieb* - How you doing? Did you have a nice weekend? 

*Tama* - How's everything with you? 

*Joeyrella * - How you feeling? 
*
Winegum* - Keep strong and positve and hopefully the time won't drag too much 

*Kdb* - Hope you're ok? 

Hope I haven't missed anyone, sorry if I have 

*AFM* - Weekend was a bit of a write off had a very sick DH so couldn't really leave the house. He seems to better today though thankfully. I'm ok, still bloated, still getting cramps and twinges and just generally feeling tired. I don't know what to think but trying not to think too much  Only got 2 days to go until testing, so just got to get myself through that.  

Sarah
xx


----------



## princess29

Hi everyone,

Hope you all have lovely weekends, me and DH spent our stripping the wallpaper in our spare room which is a bit depressing because altho it really needed decorating I really wanted to be doing it for a babys room  Oh well one day I hope  

Loopdy, Yes my cycles were always longer when not doing clomid, not a lot but by a few days at least. 

Joeyrella, Fingers crossed for you. xxx

Winegum, no I lurk the Devon board but not really posted much, there doesnt seem to be too many Torquay ladies on it really. Good luck for this cycle. 

Huggies, so sorry AF seems to have arrived. Hope the appointment goes well.

Meltowers, Sorry about your cold, take care and rest up. xxx

Beanie, Daisy22 & Scaralooloo, good luck for testing. xxx

AFM, Im at the clinic later to see how ive responded to the Menopur, hoping for some good follicules but its my first cycle so dont know what to expect really!


----------



## Beanie3

Hi Everyone

Huggies - sending you big hug xxxx

Good luck to all testing this week..

Afm getting real typical af symptoms so not holding out for positive on wednesday, but you never know...but if she on her way wish she hurry up so i can get on with next tx....


----------



## joeyrella

huggies     so sorry its not looking good for you.  will you be doing another IUI?


----------



## princess29

Hope AF stays away for you beanie. xxx


----------



## princess29

Quick question, what am I hoping for later with my scan? Like I said im not sure what happens now? Advice would be great! Thanks


----------



## Scaralooloo

Princess29 - They'll look to see if you've grown any follicles and then measure them. Ideally I think they like you to have between 2 or 3 and they must be between 16 - 20mm long, well that's what my clinic want from me. I'm on my 2nd cycle and have only ever grown 1 decent sized follicle on both cycles. They'll also look and measure the thickness of your womb lining. Hopefully you'll find that everything has done it's job and they'll be able to give you a date for your IUI if not they may have to leave you for a few more days and then you'll need another scan. Good luck I hope you get some good news.  

I'm feeling really tired and emotional all of a sudden, feel like I could burst into tears   at any given moment. What's that all about  

Sarah
xx


----------



## millie13

Huggies    hope this is a good sign  

As for me, I'm going back to Copenhagen on the 12th Feb, so fingers crossed.

Sarah hopefully thats a GREAT sign, and if it is cry away  

Will pop back later for a chat.


x


----------



## princess29

Scaralooloo,

Thanks so much for replying! I hate the bit when you get scaned and they murmur a lot and you dont know what any of it means and then they send you off to wait again to see the nurse! At least now I can ask some questions and know what the answers mean! 

Bless you, I get teary a lot too, sometimes the best thing is to have a good cry! BIG  

Also another question! Can anyone recommend any IUI books for information? Everything seems geared up for IVF, or will these be informative too? Thanks again! xx


----------



## junieb

hi ladies 

hope alls ok with all of u, i ve got my friend round for a qk cuppa in a mo, so i will back on here later to c how everyones been and to catch up later  

chat in abit   xxxx


----------



## Huggies

Hi girls - thanks for all your kind wishes, really appreciate it.  My cramping and bleeding has gotten worse over night and I have actually had to take today off work due to tiredness and my symptoms.  Luckily I am seeing my doc later today and hopefully he can explain why this has happened.
Feeling very empty just now, and not sure what he will recommend for us next.

kdb - thanks honey, I also believe that something just wasn't right, will see what docs says and you are right, I am not in a rush just now to jump straight into treatment, I don't think my body knows what it has been through.

Mel - thanks love, hope everything is okay with your cold disappears soon!!

Sarah - sorry you are feeling so emotional - but could well be a good sign with all the hormones kicking in.....wishing you all the best for Wednesday.

princess29 - good luck for today - hope you have some great follies.

joeyrella - thank you!  Not sure what the doc will recommend today - I have a feeling he might either give us one more shot at IUI or take us onto IVF.

millie - wishing you all the best for your next trip and hope all goes well.

junieb - hello - enjoy your cuppa

Tama - how are you love? Hope all is doing well.

Daisy - hope all is well?

Well, I am going to just try and chill and catch up on some sleep.  Take care girls.

Huggies
xxxxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Hi Huggies - I am so sorry that this has happened, I hope your doctor this afternoon can help make sense of it all. You must be feeling so confused and frustrated. Let us know how you get on. Thinking of you  

Princess - I haven't come across any books on IUI. If you go onto the NHS website and go to Health A-Z - Conditions and treatments, then click on Intrauterine insemination (IUI). It gives a pretty good description of what to expect, it might help you understand it a bit better so that you know what questions to ask when you're at your clinic. Good luck  

I've got a spot on the end of my nose   I'm sure it's getting bigger  

Sarah
xx


----------



## SGS

Hi girls, seems like ages since i last logged in and wanted to see how you are all getting on

*Beanie* - Not long to go  you get that BFP 
*Sarah* - think we are also just a day apart for testing. Your symptoms sound promising   
*Daisy* - how are you hun?   it's good news for you on Friday, then you can have the best weekend ever!!
*Huggies* - i am so sorry things didn't work out  any thoughts as what next?
*Dixie * - hope you are well 
*Meltowers* - hows the 2ww going for you?
*Princess 29* - hope the trip to the clinic went well and you have some good news about your follies
 to Kdb,Joeyrella, Millie and anyone else i have missed hope you are all doing well 

*AFM* - well it is test day tomorrow but really not holding my breath, had some strange sharp stabbing pains in my stomach on Sunday and today really starting to get all my usual AF pains and usual and horrible migraine that has lasted all day. So i am certain it will be a BFN for me. Either way...i'll keep on going.  I'll let you know tomorrow XX


----------



## joeyrella

for tomorrow sophy
x


----------



## ButterflyHen

Hi All, 

Huggies - so sorry.... Hope you're feeling better. Look forward to the next cycle.

Millie...sorry it didn't work out for you this time. Glad you're planning ahead. So when you go on the 12th is that for consultation?

Good luck for those testing in the next few days and fingers crosses to all others on the thread.

AFM: Saga continues. Just to recap 1st cycle abandoned 20th due to UTI but then back on. Given smaller "holding dose" but over stimmed and abandoned on 22nd. AF started 29th( have now been told is withdrawl bleed from meds) so went today and told - follicles much the same as they were slightly smaller but lots of large follicles (largest 17.9), endometrial lining 6.8mm and day 4 (too late anyway despite booking appt with nurse Fri). Need to wait for next AF - not sure when that will be (nurse said may be back with last AF and this bleed is incidental) - thats next week and I'm concerned that folllicles will still be there! Feel like I'm getting know where fast.


----------



## princess29

Huggies, really hope it all went well at the doctors. 

Scaralooloo, thanks for that I will have a look at the NHS site, thought it was just me not looking for book but obviously they dont do them!!

Sophy, keeping my fingers crossed for you hun. xxx

Butterfly Hen, gosh it sound too complicated for me im afraid but hope it all sorts itself out soon. xxx

AFM:

Had my scan and there was two 9mm follicules one on the right and one on the left so they said to carry on with the menopur and go back on Friday for another scan with the hope to do the IUI next Monday. Does this all sound ok? xx


----------



## Tama

Evening ladies 

Huggies    Hope things change for you hun but sending you a BIG   xx

Sophy   loads of luck for testing hun   xx

Butterflyhen - so sorry hun   I hope you get some answers soon and get on with a tx xx

Sarah      xx

Princess sending you lots of   Everything sounds good, drink lots if milk and have protein this helps follies grow xx

Daisy hope you are okay hun   Thanks for the pm I've sent you one back.   Sending you loads of    for test day     xx

Millie hope you're okay x

Beanie hope you are okay, sending you    xx

Mel hope things with you are okay xx

Winegum how are you sweetie? Hope you are okay. Sending you lots of    xx

Dixie hope you are okay hun  xx

Junie how are you hun? xx

Joey - hope you're okay sweetie xx

Sending everyone loads and loads of         xx


----------



## princess29

Thanks Tama,

I didnt know that, im off to drink some milk! Also on the subject of food and drink, ive seen people mention almonds and pinapple juice, how does this help? 

Hope you are doing ok. xxx


----------



## Tama

Princess the pineapple juice and brazil nuts help with implantation. I was told to have lean meat/fish, milk and nuts & seeds to help follies grow also drink 2L of water a day. Cut out alcohol, coffee & tea. Decaf is okay but I do stay away from that too. Peppermint tea is okay, well if you like it   I love it so that's okay. Other than that folic acid - think that about covers it   x


----------



## daisy22

Evening ladies,

Hi Tamsin, have sent you a text hun                

Hi Huggies,    I'm so sorry your having such a horrid time . From what I have read a normal luteal phase (time rom Ov to AF) is anything rom 10-20 days so 11 days does fall into that. I suppose what I'm trying to say is that it may not neccesarily be something to worry about. I'm sure if you've spoken to the dr's they prob given you an idea of whats going on and what to do. It doesn't make it any easier though- sending you a huge giant cyber hug .

Hi Dixie, I work shifts too- lots of nights so I understand a bit what it must be like for you- we are often like ships that pass in the too. Sorry the vaginosis has returned- hope it settles down soon 

Hi KDB, how are things with you? 

Hi Meltowers, glad we were able to help 

Hi Scaralooloo, hope dh is feeling better . Hope all those symptoms mean there is some lovely magic  going on in there. Sorry you were feeling  . Hope your feeling better now  Good luck for weds      

Hi princess29, Those scan results are fantastic! They grow about 1-2 mm per day so they will be perect next week!. I found Zita Wests book 'getting pregnant' really helpfull and informative. As well as lots of advice she talks about diferent tests and what they mean and what abnormal results mean.

Hi beanie_1, Really hope your wrong hun - hang in there its not over til the fat lady sings       

Hi joeyrella, how are things with you? 

Hi millie13, how you feeling hun, really good you've already got your next step planned 

Hi junieb, Hope you enjoyed the cuppa and the 

Hi Sophy  Really hope your wrong hun - hang in there its not over til the fat lady sings       

Hi ButterflyHen  Sorry your having such an awful time- it must be very frustrating . I had one cycle abandoned and couldn't do the next one because of xmas so I do know how hard it is and how time feels like its standing still.  Things will move on eventually even if it doesn't feel like it at the moment 

  to all the other lovely ladies.

AFM, Have had a very mild af type pain today- 1st symptom I've had this cycle!! Still not convinced theres much going on in there!

Love and babydust to all
Daisy


----------



## junieb

hi ladies 

huggies- so sorry to here things havent been good for, sending u  xx
tama- hope u r ok xx
sophy- good luck for 2mo xx
beanie- hope u r doin ok xx
sarah- is it 2mo u test? lots of luck for you xx
daisy- hope u rwell xx
millie- hope to find u ok too xx
dixie and meltowers- hope u r both doin ok, u both test day b4 me!xx
winegum- whens your otd? hoping u r well xx
joeyrella- hope things are good for you xx
kdb-how r u xx
princess29-wishing u lots of luck too xx 

seems alot of us are having real similar symptoms, ive felt fed up 2day as ive had real bad af type pains. i just feel like i cld cry out of frustration, had this last time and want it to work so badly this time im not due af till next tues but my test day is next thurs, all this is so hard. so sorry for moaning , will try and be positive, dont want to make anyone 

didnt realise the time, no wonder im really, really tired! will catch up with u all 2mo, nite  xxxxxx


----------



## Huggies

Hey there,

Doc was very good with me tonight - told him everything that had happened this cycle and he was very sorry that I had experienced the pain and discomfort.  He was disappointed to see that AF had arrived and noted how quickly I responded on this cycle.  So....we were given the choice to take a month off or get on with it again....we chose to just do it and after a baseline scan and bloods tomorrow it could be all go with another IUI cycle.
They will be keeping me on GonalF 37.5iu and getting rid of the Letrozole altogether.  Nothing like jumping on the band wagon again!!!   

If this doesn't work out then we will be moving on to IVF.  Feeling better about things, and hubs has been fab, so just hope there is still a chance for us.

Thanks again for all your support - you girls are fab and I certainly couldn't do this without you.

Will catch up on personals tomorrow - but sending everyone bucket loads of babydust!!!

Huggies
xxxxxx


----------



## princess29

Thanks for the advice Tama, 

I think im ok with everything but the milk so am going to try and drink more, really dont like it tho! 

I only drink decaf tea, drink loads of water and eat sunflower seeds which I love, dont drink any alcohol, and always take my folic acid, so going to get some brazil nuts when I go shopping next! 

Daisy22, thanks for that hun, im so pleased that the follicules are good, finally feel like we are getting somewhere after so many stops and starts   I don have the Zita west book somewhere, I read some of it then when we started having problems stopped as I didnt think it was relevant but I will look it out again and have another look. It so nice to be able to come on here for advice as my clinic are not very forthcoming with stuff like this! 

Junieb, so sorry you are feeling down hun, its so hard isnt it, you moan away if you need to, we are here to listen    

Huggies, So pleased to here that your appointment was postive, and you can only make the choice you think is right so if doing another cycle makes you feel better about things then thats what you need to do, I know for me I always feel better being 'pro active' with it all! Good luck this cycle hun. xxx


----------



## kdb

Sophy, the sharp pains you had in your stomach sound like a good sign!!!  How did you get on?  Did you test this morning??


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning Ladies,

*Sophy* - I  that you have got the result you wanted. Thinking of you 
*
Princess29* - Sounds like you're doing all the right things, sometimes you can read to many things and confuse yourself. Just do what feels right for your body. It's great news about your follicles, they should be a beautiful size by your next scan 
*
Huggies* - I'm really sorry things didn't work out this cycle but it's great news that you can move straight on to the next, fingers crossed that everything works out for you this time. 
*
Junieb * - Don't be sorry about moaning, we all have our down days it's allowed  Hope you're feeling a bit brighter today, sending you a big 

*Daisy* - In your very own words "It's not over until the fat lady sings!"  So don't worry about the lack of symptoms I don't think it means anything. Not long to go now  
*
Tama * - Hope you're well 
*
ButterflyHen * - It sounds like you have been having a really difficult and frustrating time, I hope things sort themselves out and that you can start tx 

Hi to Meltowers, Beanie_1, Millie, Winegum, Joeyrella and Kdb. Hope I haven't missed anyone out. 

AFM - Well test day tomorrow, I don't know what to think anymore things have certainly been different this time round but I'm terrified of getting my hopes up just in case it's all a trick. Just got to get through the rest of today and then tomorrow I'll be put out of my misery. Holding out for a miracle    

Sarah
xxxx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Huggies - so pleased that you been given the choice to start tx   

Tama - how are you feeling   

Daisy22 - hope all is well with you hun   

Scaralooloo - sending positive thoughts for BFP tommorrow

Junieb - hope you feeling brighter today, don't feel sorry for moaning

Hello to Millie, Winegum, Kdb, Meltowers, Sopy, Butterflyhen, hope i haven't missed anyone out     

AFM - I got home from work at 1am and DH & myself had massive hug as we both think its really over, but trying hold onto a little hope that just maybe we might be wrong ( i do hope so ), Just relived that i have such understanding boss at work...well heres to hoping I am wrong and i do get that BFP......


----------



## kdb

Keep believing, Beanie!  It ain't over til it's over!!!
[fly]
     [/fly]

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]    [/move]


----------



## Scaralooloo

Beanie_1 - Keep believing     It's not over yet


----------



## Huggies

Sophy, Sarah, Beanie_1                 

Best of luck girls.

Huggies
xxxxx


----------



## jeniiffeerr

Hey, how did you get on with result Im on day 6 as well on my 2WW and starting to go a bit crazy thinking I still have week and a bit to go. Do you think its ok to test a week in did it help you??



Blonde1 said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> Hello and happy new year
> 
> I am now on day 6 of 2ww and I just want it to be the end of next week, feel like going a bit nuts  keep resisting the urge to pee on HPT sticks  I did do a medicated cycle and ended up with 4 follicles. I triggered last Monday and had IUI on Tuesday. I read that doing a HPT after triggers would give a false positive for up to 10 days after. Well I peed on one on Friday  only 4 days after trigger shot and it was negative  what does this mean? was kind of pleased as know if I do one early next week and its positive then know it should be a definate positive.
> 
> Hope you are all keeping warm in the snow, I am in surrey and still covered in the stuff. Due to fly to Athens on Tuesday for some fertility treatment so hoping flight still goes ahead.
> 
> x


----------



## karenagain

Hi everyone again congratulations to all the   and   for all the rest of you.

Well as for me my first iui didnt work just had my bloods done last week and my fsh is 6.o is that good for someone turning 44 next week? I have an xray booked Monday morning to see if my tubes are blocked so fingers crossed.

Not sure what they are going to do after this weather to have another iui or go on to ivf but which ever i have to pay causde of our age and we have both had chldren before with different patners.

I do hope we all get the   which we all deserve

Karen xxxx


----------



## kdb

Hi Karen, I presume your FSH bloods were done early in your cycle, around CD2 or 3?

In which case, 6.0iu/L is great - especially for being 40+.

Here's a really useful quick reference for various hormone blood test results:
http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html

Good luck, whatever your next tx is 

/links


----------



## millie13

Hi Ladies

Good luck for all of you testing tomorrow.

I'm a bit down today   we've just got some bills in we have to pay, so it means no iui for me this cycle  , I have had an offer from a friend to do AI myself with his sperm (he's a donor in the US), but it means going to Canada, although this would mean a lovely sunny holiday in June, I'm not sure I want to wait that long 

Will be back later as need to start the tea.

xx

Slight change of mind, am doing another cycle mid March, then maybe going to Canada in July.


----------



## SGS

Hey girlls, 

Its a BFN for me, as expected. Just got to wait for AF and try again. 

Beanie and Sarah, really hope you get your BFP tomoro!!! 

XX


----------



## Tama

Sophy   So sorry hun   xxx

Sarah & Beanie      xx


----------



## daisy22

Evening ladies,

Hi junieb, Hope your feeling better after a good nights sleep .

Hi huggies, Glad you were able to start again straight the way- I hope this cycle is better for you and most impotantly you get a lovely BFP at the end of it.

Hi princess29, How are you feeling today? 

Hi Sophy, I am so sorry hun 

Hi KDB, How are things with you?

Hi Scaralooloo, wishing you the best of luck for tomorow- I'll be thinking of you   

Hi Beanie, well I'm praying  that your wrong and you get a lovely BFP  

Hi jeniiffeerr, Sorry the 2ww  is driving you  try and hold on til as close to OTD as poss - at least then you can be sure the test is right.   

Hi karenagain, sorry it was a bfn .  for monday

Hi Millie, sorry your feeling so . Its hard trying to find your way through the ttc journey  Hope you come to some decisions soon 

Hi Tama, I'll send you a pm hun 

  to all the other ladies

AFM, Feeling a bit negative today- but I wont go on about it- Like I said it aint over til the fat lady sings (got a feeling she is warming up though!!)

Daisy


----------



## Guest

Hope not Daisy...good luck sweetie           xxx


----------



## millie13

So sorry Sophy  

Good luck Beanie and Sarah    

Defo back to Copenhagen for me in March, unless we get to a few days before OV this month and suddenly come into money


----------



## kdb

I'm sorry Sophy   xoxo

Daisy - keep your chin up, sweetpea!  I can't hear any fat lady


----------



## Winegum

Hello Ladies

I feel totally overwhelemed by the speed which this board whizzes along and how long it takes me to catch up! 

Millie & Huggies - you both sound positive after your recent disappointments - I'm really sorry but pleased in equal measure.  Hope you are both doing OK.  

Sophy - so sorry sweetie, hope you are OK.  Will you go straight ahead with IUI #2?  Wishing you lots of luck this time.  

I hope there will be some positive posts on here after me - aren't we expecting to hear from Beanie and Scaralooloo any minute now?  And Daisy too?            

Princess 29 - how are you doing?  Got a date for insem yet?  All sounds good so far, lots of   coming your way honey.  

Junieb - not long to go now sweetheart, aren't you testing this week?  Fingers and toes crossed.  

Same for you Tama - remind me when your OTD is, it must be soon - hope you are doing OK   

Meltowers, and everyone else who asked, my OTD is the same as yours, 10th Feb.  There is absolutely no way I will be testing early, I may even leave it another day - I absolutely hate doing pg tests and pee sticks of any kind, so we are about half way.  I've got plenty going on to distract me at the mo, but bro, SIL and gorgeous 9 mth old nephew coming to stay the weekend after, so will either be sad and fragile, or.....oh I can't even imagine the other possibility, I've got so used to BFNs.  

Hello and   and    to anyone I've missed.  Knowing you're all out there feeling the same as me and experiencing the same ups and downs really keeps me going.    Probably be back at the weekend when I'll have more time to catch up.  Until then, night night everyone.


----------



## cat1608

Good evening girlies!

Just a quick update to say I have been to Consultant and paid my money for my first cycle. Typical that my AF started before I could see the nurse to choose donor and get told about all my drugs!! Never mind, means I have moretime to get myself prepared for 1st cycle - end feb/beginning of March.

Have been advised Acupuncture helps. Any girls tried this??

Big hugs, positive vibes and baby dust to you all. Here's hoping for lots of BFP's

Cat xx


----------



## Huggies

Hey girls,

Just had a call from the docs after my baseline scan and bloods today (CD3).  My scan was good and clear but I still have a higher progesterone level and an elevated TSH (Thyroid Stimulating Hormone) level.  I am going back for a further scan on Friday, so not to start meds until then and meanwhile I am to go and collect a daily medication for the thyroid level and will be tested again in 6 weeks.  My level was 3.4 which is within a normal scale, but high according to my doc for conception.  Wish I had known about this a few months ago as I do remember my doc mentioning it from my first tests!!!  Any advice ladies

Cat - fab news about it all being go for you now.  A few of us on here have acupuncture and it is very relaxing.  We are also hoping it works on our issue areas and keeps the blood and energy flowing in the right direction.

Winegum - nice to hear from you and thanks for your support.  Hope all is well.

Sophy - big hugs kiddo -     my heart goes out to you.

millie - its all go for you!!!  Glad you are getting another trip in March.

Daisy - you keep your chin up girl.....we are counting on you!!! Wishing you all the luck in the world!!!

Karen - wishing you all the best for whatever you decide!!!

Sarah/Beanie_1        

Huggies
xxxxxxx


----------



## M2M

Hello ladies

I'm not very good at keeping up with individual people at the moment, I'm afraid  but it's lovely to read about your   and I hope there are many more to come for those of you having TX this cycle! Lots of     for those waiting and lots of     for anyone who has had bad news this time round.

I have a question regarding blood tests if anyone can help? I am just starting out on the IUI route and on Day 3 of my cycle I had tests for FSH, LH, prolactin and progesterone. When I phoned for my results the receptionist just said that the doctor hasn't indicated that he needs to see me. I asked if that meant my tests came back normal and she said yes, though I don't necessarily believe her (I am very the pessimist!) - what should I be asking?

My GP also told me I need to have the same tests again later in my cycle, but I'm getting conflicting reports from everywhere about WHEN exactly I should have these bloods taken.  The nurse who took my bloods said Day 21, my GP said 7 days before my next period, and various internet sites have said I should have them done when I ovulate - so what's the right one? I don't have a 28-day cycle - my last cycle was 41 days, and I don't know if I'm regular or not. The last thing I want is to go for bloods before I ovulate and then to ovulate afterwards and miss my chance to have bloods done this cycle.

What do you think? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Everyone..

Sorry no personals, just as i expected BFN for me, still very upset, but been told soon as af arrives i can start down regulation for IUI no 2...

      to everyone...xxx


----------



## millie13

Awwww Beanie, I'm so sorry  , they do say (and the clinic said this to me) that iui # 1 almost always doesnt work, I know its no consolation, but it made me feel a bit better (why can't we just skip # 1 and go straight to # 2) I'm reading your diary and will be "watching" you.

M2M I can't help, sorry.


----------



## Beanie3

Thank you Millie...Had bit cry   , think knowing that 1st IUI dosent always work, just knowing that 2nd one better odds whats keeping me going...Just hope AF shows her ugly head real soon.. xx


----------



## Tama

Beanie   So sorry hun   Take care of yourself over the next few days    xx


----------



## kdb

Sorry Beanie honey 

Hi M2M - call your GP receptionist back and ask them to print out your results and then go and pick them up. You want to see the actual numbers and units. I have done this every time I've had bloods done at my GP. The printout should have ranges next to each result, and often the range varies depending on whereabouts you are in the cycle - especially progesterone.

In regards to timing, progesterone should be tested seven days after you ovulate (7dpo). In a 'normal' cycle of 28 days this is CD21 and 7 days before your period - so your GP and nurse were effectively saying the same thing!

Do you know roughly which day you ovulate? (based on cervical fluid and / or temperature charting)

If you do, then count forward seven days and have your blood taken then.

If you can make a rough guess (narrow it down to 4-5 days), then you can have your blood taken on 2-3 different days.

If you really aren't sure, you can either: 1) go in on CD34 for the blood test (7 days before your period based on a 41 day cycle), or - if you're in a hurry to get started with treatment, 2) go in on CD21 for the blood test and make another appt to see your GP.

I would encourage you to get a referral from your GP to a fertility clinic sooner rather than later. I was referred to a gynaecologist who wasted 6 months faffing around doing the same bloods my GP had already done and getting me nowhere!! All they did in the end was refer me to the fert clinic anyway! The fert clinic should do a lot more tests (eg, checking your tubes are open) and hopefully sort out your cycle.

Here is a useful site that I have used to check my blood test results. Note it's a US site so sometimes the units differ. Always check you're comparing based on the same unit. (You can google unit conversions if they're different.)

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html

/links


----------



## Tama

Kdb hiya hun   Have missed you   How are you getting on? Do you know if that nasty cyst has gone yet? I've been thinking about you and sending you loads of   Hoping that the cyst has gone and that you lovely trip away brings you your     Only 3 weeks and you'll be on your hols. How long do you go for? I bet you can't wait. Hope to catch up with you soon xx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello

Just quick question can the Cyclogest effect how long it takes for af to arrive, as my AF has never been regular have no idea, my cycle can very from 23 days to 30 days....


----------



## kdb

Aw, thanks Tamsin lovely 

How are YOU doing?  What did you say to the peeps at work who asked why you'd had time off?

         

I'm ok - next scan is on Friday - am not expecting the cyst to have gone but hoping it will be shrinking.  Will try and book one final scan for end of Feb before I fly out.  Have been on the herbs for two weeks now, but that isn't very long for a natural remedy as they can take 2-3 months to have any effect.  Saw the GP yesterday and requested a referral letter so I can change from HH to CRGH, ready for IVF in May-ish.  Other than that, busy at work and counting down to my trip!!

What did you get up to on your day in London?  Would've loved to have met you both - was in town (Carnaby St) having a late lunch with friends that day.  Lots of good sales still on, so hopefully you did a bit of shopping!


----------



## Guest

beanie, really sorry hun    The cyclogest always made my AF a couple of days late xxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

for me this morning   I'm absolutely devastated as I really thought that this might be the one but it's not to be it seems. No AF yet so I have been told to test again on Friday if it hasn't arrived by then but not holding out much hope. Only got one more go at IUI and I can't do it until March as my hospital don't do them back to back. Feeling really low today and just want to shut myself away from the world, thankfully I booked a day off work. 

Sophy & Beanie_1 - I'm so sorry for you both   It's so hard isn't it.  

Sorry no personals today but thinking of you all  

Sarah
xx


----------



## Meltowers

Sarah, Sophy and Beanie_1 - so sorry its not worked out this time round. Take care and sending you lots of


----------



## Huggies

Sarah and beanie_1 - so sorry girls, sending the biggest hugs       I know how you feel - it is devastating and we put so much effort into being positive, just to have it pulled from beneath us.

Take care the both of you!!   

Huggies
xxxxxx


----------



## Tama

Sarah sweetie   I'm so very sorry   Take care of yourself. I know there isn't anything I can say that will make it better but we are all thinking of you and sending you millions of cyber hugs   

Think everyone needs a BIG       today. Thinking of you all xx


----------



## M2M

*Sophy, Beanie_1 and Sarah*... I am soooo sorry all of you.    Sending you loads of hugs and love. Take care of yourselves.    I'm thinking of you all.

*kdb*... thank you loads for the fantastic advice. I didn't think my GP would print out results for me as they're always really cagey about stuff. I will phone up and try my luck though not expecting to get very far.  Last cycle I ovulated on Day 23 (based on BBT and CM - didn't get a positive OPK as I was away from home) but they're saying I need to come in to have my next blood test on Day 21. I think I might go in for bloods on Day 21, make an appointment to see GP to discuss results on the day they come in (usually 3 working days), tell him I've only just ovulated, then hopefully go back for a third set of bloods a few days later... I think that might work out okay. I'll also request a referral when I see him after the Day 21 bloods. Thank you so much again. I'll let you know if I have any success with getting a printout of results. 

Also *kdb* good luck to you for your scan on Friday. Sending you loads of cyst-shrinking vibes!!! Where are you going on your hols? (Sorry, must've missed it.) I hope you have a fab, relaxing time.


----------



## Beanie3

sophy and sarah just want send you massive hug    

I agree with Tama on the big     

Kdb good luck with the scan on friday

Daisy - how are you doing hun

sorry for missing everyone else cant get my head to think straight but want send you all massive    and some     for those on 2ww or having tx.

AFM - had massive cuddle from DH before he left for work, he has booked tommorrow off and going take me out for the day, so that when af finely shows up we can go into 2nd IUI with renewed positive attitude.....


----------



## commutergirl

Hi ladies,

after reading you for quite a while I thought I'd pop in and say hello.
I am about half way through my 2ww. I had iui with Gonal-F last week and am now on Cyclogest. It is our third IUI after two Clomid cycles, and, whatever happens, it will probably be our last one as our clinic would recommend moving on to IVF after the third failed IUI. At the moment we have mixed feelings about moving on to IVF, so I am kind of feeling "this is my last chance". 
Like I guess pretty much everybody around here I have been going through big ups and downs in the past years. Sometimes I am pretty positive about my current life, having a loving and caring husband, a job I love and a bunch of good friends; other times I just sink into misery. Friends and acquaintances who make a big show of having became pregnant at their first attempt certainly don't help - I guess this is no news to you all either!

This cycle is a bit strange compared to the previous IUI rounds, in that I am having my usual "second half of the period" symptoms, like sore breasts, etc, which I didn't have at all the previous times - but I am under no illusion that it is more likely to be because of the different medications, rather than because "something" happened!
I know for sure that, either because of Gonal-F or because of the emotional pressure I was under, around the time we had the treatment I was uncontrollably weepy, and my husband was getting worried... (am better now though).

However, I have enough to keep me busy these weeks without thinking too much. I'll probably test during the weekend after next, so that I can weep all my tears in peace without having to give too many explanations if I arrive at work bleary-eyed... 

Fingers crossed for you all!

Commuter


----------



## Tama

Welcome Commuter   

Everyone on this thread is wonderful and you have come to the right place for getting support and lots of   

Wishing you lots of luck for this cycle and I   that there will only be tears of joy waiting for you at the end of the 2ww   

I look forward to getting to know you.

Tama x


----------



## kdb

Hello & welcome commutergirl    Good luck for this 2WW   I think we can all relate to your feelings - it's important to be grateful for a loving DH, family and friends, job, health, etc... but when you want so much to be a mum, and it's not happening, it can make you feel sad.   Try not to think too much about the symptoms - keep believing that right now you could very well be pg      

Hi M2M - demand those results!  Even if you have to see the GP to get a print out!!  They are yours!  Are you entitled to anything on the NHS?  If not, you can always say you are going for private fert tx and need the results to take to your consultation.  (We started off private because the NHS were soooooooo slow!)  It's great that you are tracking your ov and getting to understand your cycle   Good luck!

Sarah honey  xoxoxo


----------



## M2M

kdb said:


> Hi M2M - demand those results! Even if you have to see the GP to get a print out!! They are yours! Are you entitled to anything on the NHS? If not, you can always say you are going for private fert tx and need the results to take to your consultation. (We started off private because the NHS were soooooooo slow!) It's great that you are tracking your ov and getting to understand your cycle  Good luck!


Thank you honey for giving me the encouragement to phone up!  I phoned and spoke to the lady who took my bloods and didn't realise it was her at first - she said they don't usually give out results in that way  but then I said which ones I wanted and she said I can have them as they're for fertility treatment.  She's printed them off for me to collect on the way home from work this evening - yay! I will look forward to analysing them and will probably need some help as I've never been very confident at interpreting things like that...  Yes we are going private but that's our choice - GP did say we could try to go down the NHS route if we wanted but we have chosen not to as we want to get started ASAP.


----------



## kdb

Yay!  Girl power!!  LOL


----------



## M2M

*Commuter* - Don't think we've "met" yet but thinking of you and sending loads of    for your 2WW! I really hope that this is YOUR cycle and you get a lovely  next weekend.  I have to say I'm not looking forward to my first 2WW as I am so impatient. Loads of love to you!


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Commuter

Welcome, you will find amazing support from everyone here, sending you loads     for your 2ww


----------



## SGS

Beanie and Sarah    have been thinking of you both at work all day, and was really hoping you had a good result. Yep it is really hard, i thought i'd be ok, telling myself that it is the 1st one etc but it didn't stop me hoping. I also had a good   and loads of hugs from DH Work was awful today, don't think i said a word to anyone and AF showed her face and had terrible cramps. Phoned the hospital and going straight in for No2 first scan on Friday. 

Millie - and everyone why do they say 1st IUI hardly ever works, i don't understand how things can be different on 2nd or 3rd time.

Sorry no personal. Hope you other ladies are ok. Got to go get ready for acupuncture then a cuppa T with the girls...not that i am in the mood but hey.

Was planning to do a private ICSI in May and my NHS one isn't until Oct was gonna use the NHS hospital as they are a little cheaper but ARGC seem the highest successs rates but can cost up to £10k...really hard to make a decision, if that doesn't work then we'll have spent our savings, have no baby and a lot worse off........any advise?
XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## daisy22

Evening ladies,

I am so sorry beanie  and Sarah.........

[fly]                   [/fly]

I think I will be joining you- she feels like she is on her way for me.

Hi M2M Isn't KDB fantastic- she sorts us all out 

Hi millie13, How are you feeling?

Hi Tama, Thanks for the PM hun- I'll reply 

Hi KDB. your reputation as the oracle- still exists!!! You are so knowledgeable and sensible- What would we do without you? 

Hi Shemonkey 

Hi Meltowers, How are things with you 

Hi Huggies How are you feeling? 

Hi commutergirl   welcome to the thread. Glad you've come out and stopped lurking . Sounds like you've got a good plan to keep you busy during the 2ww.    

Hi Sophy, Sorry the  is making a nuissance of herself- think she is heading my way too. What a decision to make . This may be be the wrong thing to say so forgive me but cant you have the NHS go 1st- you never know that may be the one that works and you needn't spend anything. Really hope this next IUI brings you a lovely  and then you wont need to make any decisions  

  to anyone I've missed.

Daisy


----------



## M2M

Ladies I'm after some help! I picked up my blood test results today from the GP practice.  These were taken on Day 3 of my current cycle and I need to go back later on in my cycle for more.

I just want to check with you girls to see if I'm interpreting these correctly as I'm not sure...

Serum follicle stimulating hormone level *4.8 iu/L* (0.0 - 5.0)
Serum LH level *11 iu/L* (2.0 - 9.0) flagged as *above range*
Serum progesterone level *<1 nmol/L* flagged as *no indication of luteal function*
Serum prolactin level *470mu/L* (0.0 - 550.0)
Chlamydia - *not detected* (think I can work that one out for myself )

I've had a look at the link *kdb* gave me and from what I can tell, my FSH levels are okay, my LH levels are slightly high, my progesterone level is okay and my prolactin level is slightly high. Though the only one that's flagged up as "above range" in the "normality" column is my LH. I'm guessing the figures in brackets are the normal levels? Would I be right?

However when I phoned up the receptionist said all my results came back "normal" so I'm confused by that. 

What would be your interpretation of the above, if anyone has had these tests and knows more about them? I'm going to see my GP on the 10th to discuss all of this anyway but looking for a bit of short term guidance! Is IUI likely to work for me, do you think?

This is such an emotional rollercoaster.


----------



## xmasbaby81

Hey girls, just catching up since my last post, had about 5 pages to go thru! lol Just want to say thanks for the supportive words about my scan, some made me laugh! Sorry to those who have had a BFN. Its so hard and definately doesn't get any easier! Just remember this IS our year for BFP's! 

AFM - I had another scan on Monday and Ii am happy to announce that I got the all clear to start another cycle! So happy I don't have to wait another month! Taking my first injection tonight.

Sorry no personals but going to the cinema soon. So tired think I might fall asleep but sure DH will elbow me awake if I snore! lol


----------



## junieb

hi ladies 

ive spent ages trying to catch up, so much has changed since being on a day ago...

beanie- im so sorry, i knew u and sarah were testing today and prayed ud get the results u want, sending u big  xxxxxx

sarah- again im really sorry too. its so hard to know what to say, my heart sank when i read both your posts, sending you big big  xxxxx


----------



## Huggies

This sure has been a busy thread!!  

Sarah, Sophy and beanie_1 - still thinking of you all and sending big hugs to each one of you..    

Commuter - welcome to the thread and wishing you all the best for part 2 of 2WW   

Sophy, that is a huge decision to make.  Obviously its only one that you and hubs can make too.  I would consider the pros and cons of going ahead and waiting.  I know many people who because of the NHS wait have carried on and had a private cycle first to make it feel like they were getting somewhere.  Good luck!!

Daisy - how are you doing?  You hanging on in there!??

M2M - Your results certainly look normal and I suggest that the figures in brackets are your 'normal range', so apart from LH you are good.  If you have any doubts about the LH level you should definitely ask your clinic - but I am sure they would have told you if there was anything to be concerned about.

xmasbaby81 - Yippeeeee, glad you are all good to go now.  Best of luck with the injection tonight.

junieb - hello and how are you?

Tama - how are you hun?

kdb - question for our guru!!  I was called yesterday after my CD3 baseline scan and bloods and I have an elevated TSH level (3.4).  They have put me on medication immediately to try and lower this, but just wondered if you knew more about it.  I have been 'googling' it and it seems it is really important to have a 'normal' TSH level when trying to conceive.  I am wondering if we have finally found our issue, I say this as when I had my first tests with the clinic, they had expressed that my TSH was slightly higher than it should, but they would just monitor this........feel a bit bad that I have now had 3xIUI and only now is something being done.

Hi to everyone else.....as you can see from above, my TSH level is worrying me and I am not quite sure of its involvement in my unsuccessful IUI's so far, but I will be asking the doc for all the details asap.

Huge hugs to you all.

Huggies
xxxxxx


----------



## junieb

also sarah, my hosp dont do back to back treatment, so when i got my bfn last time, i hadnt got my af, the nurse said i wld in a few days after coming off my crinone, which i did, had to wait another mth to do another iui, but the time went so quick, as i thought sod it, i need to plan it again! i know we r all so different in how we deal with it, but im hoping u can plan your next one and the time will fly to it 4 u xx

sophy- sorry to u too. hope u r ok xx

huggies, joeyrella, jeniffeerr,millie and tama, hope u r all ok 

winegum\ meltowers, u r testing day b4 me, hope u r doin ok xx

cat- good luck on your forthcoming treatment xx


----------



## kdb

Hi M2M - success! 

As Huggies says, yep the figures in brackets is the normal range.

All looks good with your FSH. Typically on CD2-3 your FSH and LH levels would be roughly the same. If LH is higher, as yours is, this _could_ indicate PCOS. As you prob know LH increases leading up to ov, but at the beginning of the cycle should be lower.

The progesterone you'd expect to be low early on in the cycle, which yours is. The next time you have this checked (7dpo) you're looking for a level of 30nmol/L or more and this shows whether you're ov'ing and also producing enough progesterone to sustain a pregnancy.

If your GP suspects PCOS then they will (should) send you for an ultrasound. Hopefully an internal one - I had an abdominal one (NHS) which came back "all clear" but an internal one (private) which straight away showed PCO.

As you're going private and will have to pay for all the tests (unless you have BUPA, in which case send me a personal msg), I would ask your GP to also do bloods for your Thyroid Function (TSH level and Free T4), Oestradiol (oestrogen / E2) and Testosterone. My GP did all of these before referring me on.

So - nothing really to be concerned about.  Ask your GP lots of Qs, and try to get a few more tests done through them before going private as this will save you a bit of ££.

Good luck!


----------



## kdb

LOL < blush > thanks Daisy  I think I've just read too much for my own good! p.s. Tama and I are already planning another cream tea, and I've invited myself along this time!

Hi Huggies - oooh I think Tama may be able to help, as I seem to recall she may have one day mentioned thyroid function / medication?? Have to say, it sounds as though you are at a great clinic - mine never did bloods except for Day 21 progesterone! Thyroid function does impact on fertility (it's those darned hormones again!!) but can be helped with medication.   What have they said are the next steps? As you say, def grill the Dr when you see them.

xoxo
kd


----------



## M2M

kdb said:


> Hi M2M - success!
> 
> As Huggies says, yep the figures in brackets is the normal range.
> 
> All looks good with your FSH. Typically on CD2-3 your FSH and LH levels would be roughly the same. If LH is higher, as yours is, this _could_ indicate PCOS. As you prob know LH increases leading up to ov, but at the beginning of the cycle should be lower.
> 
> The progesterone you'd expect to be low early on in the cycle, which yours is. The next time you have this checked (7dpo) you're looking for a level of 30nmol/L or more and this shows whether you're ov'ing and also producing enough progesterone to sustain a pregnancy.
> 
> If your GP suspects PCOS then they will (should) send you for an ultrasound. Hopefully an internal one - I had an abdominal one (NHS) which came back "all clear" but an internal one (private) which straight away showed PCO.
> 
> As you're going private and will have to pay for all the tests (unless you have BUPA, in which case send me a personal msg), I would ask your GP to also do bloods for your Thyroid Function (TSH level and Free T4), Oestradiol (oestrogen / E2) and Testosterone. My GP did all of these before referring me on.
> 
> So - nothing really to be concerned about.  Ask your GP lots of Qs, and try to get a few more tests done through them before going private as this will save you a bit of ££.
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you soooooooo much kdb.  Your advice is really helpful.

I get my thyroid function checked every 6 months as I'm hypothyroid and had it checked at the same time as the tests. It's normal at the moment as I take levothyroxine. Do you think this could affect it?

I will try to wait patiently until my next set of tests... argggg. 

Thanks again hon for the help!


----------



## Huggies

Kdb and M2M - I have been started on 25mg of levothyroxine immediately and had to start taking it last night!!!  Looks like I am the same and am suffering from some form of hypothyroid.  I am on these tablets for the next 30 days and will have my bloods monitored.
Meanwhile I have more bloods on Friday am to check my progesterone levels and then if all is good I will start Gonal F on Friday night!!

Thanks for you advice ladies.

Huggies
xxxxxx


----------



## Huggies

PS. M2M - how has the levothyroxine been with you?  I was slightly nervous about being put on a medication so quickly without knowing too much about it?

Huggies
xxx


----------



## M2M

Huggies said:


> PS. M2M - how has the levothyroxine been with you? I was slightly nervous about being put on a medication so quickly without knowing too much about it?


Don't worry about taking it. You're just replacing something that your body is supposed to make naturally.  If you're TTC it's important to keep your thyroid functioning properly and it looks like your body might need levothyroxine to do that - it's really not a big deal at all and loads of women have it. It runs in my family - all the women have it and it hasn't affected their fertility. I think the only reason it would is if left untreated.

I was diagnosed hypothyroid in 2006 and have been taking levothyroxine (currently 75mcg) for 4 years now. I've had no problems with it at all and suffered no side effects, though if I miss a dose, I know about it. It really helped with my mood swings and insomnia. It's not supposed to have a massive effect if you miss a dose, but I really notice it and get very irritable, so much so that DP asks me "did you take your thyroxine this morning?" and I realise that I didn't. 

Try searching the web for fertility + thyroid - though note that hyperthyroidism is an overactive thyroid, whereas hypothyroidism is an underactive thyroid - don't get the two mixed up as they have very different symptoms.


----------



## junieb

huggies- thats really good news! gonal f here u come!!xx
m2m/kdb- really interesting to read about the blood tests, i never questioned my results when they said they were normal, wish i had as they werent, one of my levels were high indicating decreasing ovarian reserve,(great  ) i then had late referal for ivf hence my iui,s in the meantime to c if miracles might happen, kdb, wish id had your great info! its great to know   and it goes to show how much we need to ask things sometimes, ive learnt the hard way. i always ask everything now if im not sure, dont care if i sound  ! m2m good luck and kdb, hope u r well xx
commutergirl- hello- im like you, halfway through my 2ww, it does go slow sometimes! hope u r ok xx
xmasbaby- brilliant news u r starting a new cycle, best of luck xx
also a hello to anyone ive missed, daisy when do u test? i too feel af on its way, have done for a few days, have another 7 days to go, dont want to wish it away as it feels the closest i get to my dream,just wish these af pains would just go! im still eating brazil nuts( goin to look
like like one sn!) and i dont like them! but all for a good cause!! im goin to say nite nite as im so tired!


----------



## junieb

p.s my little smiley people ended up where they shouldnt be! long day and i did say i was tired!!! 
and hormonal at the same time! xx a


----------



## commutergirl

Hi all,

I am touched by so many warm welcomes! Sorry if I am missing anyone...

First, hi to Tama who gave me my first welcome here.

Big    to Beanie, Sarah and Sophy. 
Sophy - are you sure that your NHS ICSI won't be before October? I was called for IVF from the NHS (King's College Hospital) two (!) years earlier than expected... and it was so early, and with such bad timing, that I gave it up, not having even done any IUI yet (maybe I'll end up regretting it). So fingers crossed - maybe they call you earlier and you don't need to worry as to whether you should go privately in the meantime.

Kdb – hope your trip to New Zealand works on all sides   is it where you are from?
I need a holiday, too. But nothing in sight until July, and it won't be such an exotic holiday anyway! (at the moment even Hampstead Heath might do  )

Hi Huggies - hope medications sort out the TSH and the upcoming IUI is the right one  

M2M – glad that your tests are OK - hope can start your treatment very soon!
Yes, unfortunately it is a bit of a rollercoaster – having to sneak off from work with vague explanations, waiting for news… hope it works out well and quickly.

Junieb, Daisy - when are you testing?   
Don't start thinking that AF is on her way - a bit of optimism! (I might feel her coming as well, now that I think about it   ) 
At the moment I am on the sofa with my laptop keeping my tummy warm  .

About thinking positive, something that made me think:
the doctor who did the previous IUI cycle told me "if it doesn't work this time you might consider going for injections as your lining is a bit on the thin side", with me thinking "A perfectly timed advice".
The doctor who scanned me the day before the IUI this time asked me "are you taking folic acid?" "well, I used to, but you know, after several years one tends to lose her enthusiasm..." "no! you MUST take it! in two weeks' time you'll be pregnant!"
I am sure she knew I wasn't going to believe that I would actually be pregnant within two weeks, but it is so much better to deal with positive people!

Good night!

Commuter


----------



## savannahlu

Hi Ladies,

Hope everyone is doing well.

Huggies - my thyroid results came back at 3.84 when first tested. My doctor said that was in normal range and didn't need treated. But like you, I'd researched online and saw that most people advised a reading between 1 and 2, especially when trying to conceive. I pretty much demanded she give me something for it so she put me on a very small doseage (50mcg) of Synthroid. Four weeks later my reading was down to 1.12.

Unfortunately it made no difference to my outcome - but it did make me feel generally better. I felt less sluggish and I lost weight. Since my fertility treatment ended I ran out of Synthroid and I now know the difference it made. I'm back to being tired all the time, putting weight on round my stomach (a place I never carried any weight before) and no energy at the gym. I was running between 3-4 miles each time and now it takes me to run one!

Going home to Scotland in March so I'm gonna see my own doctor about it then.

So, yes, hopefully the medication will make a difference for you too - overall and in conceiving. By the way, my DH (who's a scientist) says eating onions is a good way to boost your thyroid efficiency also.

Good luck.


----------



## kdb

Everyone on here is such a wealth of knowledge, it's great!

Hope everyone has a wonderful Thursday  

Who's next to test?  Daisy I think??


----------



## Beanie3

Hi Everyone

Thank you for your msg for support  , will be back later to do personnals. AF arrived this morning got to phone hospital for dates ect 

sending you all


----------



## dixie13

Good morning girls  

Wow you've all been very busy! Been reading back trying to catch up on where everyone is.

Sophy -   so sorry it didn't work out this time.   Hope the scan goes well tomorrow.

Beanie -   sorry it didn't happen for you, good news that you can get on with tx straight away. Good luck  

Sarah - a big  . The disappointment is so hard to deal with sometimes. Hope you feel better soon, ready for next tx in march   

Huggies -   hope the levothyroxine does the trick! You must feel so much better for getting this sorted out. I'm now questioning my own results...probably nothing to worry about but all mine came back 'normal' which could mean anything...!!!! 

Xmasbaby - yay great news that you can start another cycle!  

Kdb - good luck with the scan tomorrow, hope that cyst is shrinking!  

Meltowers -   my cycle buddy! How are you feeling with less than a week to go? Hope it's good news for both of us     

M2M - glad you're getting somewhere with those results.

Commutergirl -   I'm also on the 3rd iui, hope we're both third time lucky! When do you test? My clinic did initially say that we were likely to move on to ivf after three failed iui's, but I've been given a clomid prescription for the next two months so it looks like we will do at least another two (entitled six). I agree with the ups and downs, I could have written that myself! Best of luck       

Daisy - how are you feeling?  

Tama - how are you?  

 to everone else I've missed.

Afm I'm feeling ok, no other symptoms apart from sore nipples. The 2ww has gone pretty quick so far, keeping busy and try to focus on other things.... Had a telephone appointment with my gp this morning, have to go for a swab to find out if the vaginosis is back. I asked him if it could affect fertility and he didn't think so but wasn't sure   I looked it up on nhs website and it said that the success rate for ivf is lower and there's an increased risk of miscarriage in people with bv, didn't say anything about iui or other forms of fertility tx. 

For all of us on 2ww                       

Dixie
xx


----------



## commutergirl

Hello Dixie ,

my clinic told me to test Friday next week (so I am a couple of days behind you), but I think that, unless AF solves the doubt before, I will test at some point during the following weekend, when I'll have more time to myself rather than having to say "Oh-gosh-negative-timetogotowork-Iamlaaaate" and then crumbling on the train  
Like you, I am trying to keep busy, so I am not thinking about it ALL the time, but there is always this presence looming in the background. 
Good luck with your GP appointment , and hope you don't need to worry about the NEXT IUIs 

Commuter


----------



## Tama

Morning ladies 

Huggies, kdb is right I too take thyroxine for an under active thyroid. I take 100mcg a day and have done so for about 8 years. As M2M says thyroxine is made naturally by the body but for people with an underactive thyriod it doesn't produce enough. I freaked out when they told me all those years ago but you will feel much better once they get the dose right. Do you have an s/e from having the u/active thyriod? I had weight gain, hair loss (not loads), itchy dry skin, mood swings - nice  Anyway once they got me sorted out everything started to get back to normal   xx

Daisy how are you today sweetie?    xx

Kdb Wishing you good luck for the scan, hope the nasty cyst has packed her bags and gone! Hope you have a fab holiday and we'll get together for our cream tea when you get back  xx

commutergirl hope the 2ww doesn't drag too much for you hun  x

Dixie when is OTD? Sending you loads of   xx

Sophy  hope the scan goes well hun  x

Beanie big  hun. Sending you lots of  for this cycle  x

Sarah hope you are okay sweetie   Sending you lots of   ready for your next tx xx

Xmasbaby hiya hun. How are things with you. Sending you lots of  for this cycle xx

Meltowers - how are you getting on on the 2ww?

M2M - how are you hun? x

Junieb - how are you today hun? xx

winegum how are thigns with you hun? Hope you're okay  xx

Sophy big  hun, hope you're okay  xx

Hope I haven't missed anyone  xx

Well I'm keeping up my PMA and figure that we all need PMA and loads of luck so here is a little good luck, babydust dance for us all........

                                                                                                                                                                                   

[fly]  WE WILL GET OUR  [/fly]
Tama


----------



## Huggies

Girls, thanks so much for the advice - I am really hoping I seem some drastic improvements.  To name a few issues I have been struggling with over the last few years - definitely tiredness (I am always tired), I definitely have the most weight around my waist - dry hair, dry skin, red blotches, etc.  Mood swings have always been an issue for me too, but recently I have been blaming that on the fertility meds!!!    Here's hoping I see benefits both in myself and with TTC    

commuter - it is so important to have positive people around you, so glad you have that.  Hope all goes well with your 2WW.

savannahlu - I was just thinking about you yesterday and wondering how you were getting on.  Thanks for the advice and how are you?  Are you still having treatment?  Thanks for the onion advice too, I will start adding this to all my meals!!  

beanie_1 - glad AF has now put you out of your misery - all the best for the next cycle!! 

Dixie - wishing you all the best hun!!!

Tama - good girl with you all your PMA - remind me, when are you due to test?  Tonnes of babydust coming your way.

Kdb - praying the cyst is gone or disappearing at your next scan!!

To everyone else, hope you are well.

Huggies
xxxxxx


----------



## millie13

Hi Ladies

Just a quickie, I'll be leaving you ladies, as we've decided DH is going to go for the reversal in July, we can't keep spending money on iui's, in 3 months it will have been enough to pay for a reversal.  Obviously theres no guarantees with it, but at least we have a chance every month.

I will keep my eye on you all, and still post, if you'll still have me lol

Good luck.

xx


----------



## Huggies

millie - wishing you and DH the best of luck in July and hope it all goes well and you get your BFP before long.  Stay in touch!!     

Huggies
xxxxx


----------



## millie13

Huggies I will be here almost every day still lol, you can't get rid of me that easily


----------



## ButterflyHen

Sophy, Millie, Scaraloo and Beanie - so sorry re. BFN but glad you're looking forward to next cycle. 
We're told to think of it as a course of treatment but its hard and I think the thing with the 1st IUI never working is that the multiple IUI add up to a total success rate and the 1st is a fraction of that.

Cat - acupuncture is great - I'm a sceptic thats been converted. For me I think it works too well - when I ask them to work on my follicles I get too many... when I ask them to downgrade things - AF arrives before follicles have gone. Coincidence...who knows

M2M: Progesterone should be 7 days before 1st day of period. So day 21 is far too early for you. In irregular cycles it can be tricky. Ovulation to AF is pretty consistent its the AF to ovulation that can vary. Don't worry re. LH level. 

Huggies: Sounds like you have Subclinical hypothyroidism. Ask to have your thyroid autoantibodies checked. Do you have a family history? Subclinical hypothyroidism isn't normally treated  unless symptomatic - normally watch and wait until your thyroxine level drops. Its likely that your dr intervened now in view of fertility treatment.

Good luck to all other girls I've not mentioned.

AFM: waiting for AF to arrive(whenever that may be) and willing follicles to disappear.


----------



## xmasbaby81

hey girls, how are u all?

Huggies - Does ur clinic always do bloods? I've not had any bloods done since before I started my iui's! Funnily enough u have just jogged my memory that my thyroid was borderline() and I had to get it checked again in 3months so I better arrange that. That was the 2nd time in 18 months I got a borderline result (whatever that may be) so I'll maybe question them on that as I didn't realise it could affect ur fertility.

Junieb - The 2ww is agonising! I personally haven't tried the brazil nut thing, but mostly coz I have only seen them in their shells which looks too much like hard work to get them out! lol

Dixie - Glad ur 2ww is going fast! Well on your way to a BFP!! 

Kdb - since u seem to know everything about everything (lol)what does a 4.5 on a thyroid blood test mean? I'm sure I can remember reading the letter and it said a normal range was 4 and mine was 4.5 = borderline so I had to get it checked again in 3months. hope ur cyst is gone and u really enjoy ur holiday

Tama - I'm good huni, really enjoyed my months break there, was definately needed after 3 IUI back to back. Was starting to  feel normal again! lol how are things with u?

Millie - good luck with the reversal

Hi to everyone else and I hope u are all well.

AFM - Did my first jag of this cycle last night, was a bit nervous actually even tho I've done it loads before! lol Going to be a busy few weeks for me as I'm moving to a brand new nursery!! Exciting times! Hopefully it'll keep my mind occupied for the next month until my BFP! xx


----------



## joeyrella

hello all, 

sophy, beanie and sarah - so sorry it didn't work this time    

millie - good luck with your change of direction, hope it brings you success  

commutergirl   & good luck

Tama - not long now until you test is it?  can't wait to hear of your BFP!

hello everyone else, its about time we had some more BFPs on here.      to this week's testers.

AFM sorry i have been awol all week.  having a bit of a      time, the 2ww is driving me mad this time.  i feel really AF-ish all the time and keep thinking that because i basted so late in cycle (day 20) that there's no chance it could work anyway.  OTD is valentine's day  hubby might have strangled me by then!


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Tama- how are you doing sending  

Daisy - hope you are ok  

Huggies - hope you get good news that you can start tx

Millie - good luck with the changes you made 

Joeyrella - sending you some  

Commutergirl - hope all is well with you 

Junieb - hope 2ww is going quickly 

Sophy - hope you are ok hun 

Sarah - sending you  

Kdb - hope you get some good news about your cyst 

Dixie - sending you some  

Sorry to any one i missed so much going on..

Here's to you all getting BFP     Won't let put other smileys on lol..

AFM - spoke to hospital and thay want me to start down regulation on day 19 of my cycle, baseline test booked for 10th march...PMA this will work


----------



## Huggies

**Thyroid Stimulating Hormone (TSH) Day 3 0.4-4.0 uIU/ml Mid-range normal in most labs is about *1.7*. A high level of TSH combined with a low or normal T4 level generally indicates hypothyroidism, which can have an effect on fertility** I took this from fertilityplus.org

Butterflyhen - I do have a few symptoms now that I know what hypothyroidism is!! I am not aware of any family history, but I think my doc as you say as intervened for fertility reasons. My last TSH test was in June last year where my reading on CD3 was 3.0, 8 mths on and it is 3.4, so I am glad he is doing something and I hope to maybe feel some benefit from my levels reducing too. Hope AF arrives soon for you and that you can get going again soon!!!

xmasbaby81 - remember I am in the US (so maybe a bit different). Normally I only have bloods done at the same time as my ultrasounds (so maybe 2/3 times a month leading up to ovulation). This is only the 2nd time I have had TSH and other levels checked at CD3, as apart from my first consult, this is the only other baseline scan and bloods they have taken early on in my cycle - and they only did this since AF arrived very early (CD22). There is nothing wrong in asking what your levels are.
When you say you are moving to a brand new nursery - is that your job, do you own a nursery as in childcare, or nursery as in plants??!!!   

joeyrella -      praying you and hubs have an extra special valentines present!!!

beanie_1 - how are you doing love, feeling okay? Wishing you all the best for this next cycle.

I had acupuncture last night and told them about my TSH levels, so hope they worked some magic on that. I am back for bloods tomorrow to test my progesterone levels and see if I can start injecting tomorrow night. I STILL have AF!!!  She is hanging around like a really bad smell and its the longest one I have had in months!!!

Huggies
xxxxxxx


----------



## daisy22

Evening ladies 

Hi  junieb  How are you?

Hi KDB, You'd be very welcome hun 

Hi M2M, Glad your results were ok 

Hi Huggies, I really hope the levothyroxine works some magic  and clears up all those symptoms for you . Hope the  gets on her  soon 

Hi commuter, I'll be testing in the morning- I'll let you know!

Hi savannahlu   How are things with you? What have you been up to?

Hi Beanie  that Bl***dy  she needs a  Big hugs  Here's a big dose of positivity for that next cycle         

Hi Dixie, Hope that swab comes back -ve . Glad your keeping sane on the 2ww  
 

Hi Tama, here's some extra                                    just for you! 

Hi millie13, wishing you and dh the best of luck for July 

Hi ButterflyHen, hope those follicles are getting the message....  on yer bike follies!!!

Hi xmasbaby81, Good luck with the new nursery 

Hi joeyrella, Sorry the 2ww  is driving you . If you Ov around day 20 then there is every chance this has worked and all those af pains are your little one snuggling in 

  to all the other ladies.

AFM, Testing in the morning, dont think there is much of a chance but I'll just have to wait and see.

Love
Daisy


----------



## junieb

daisy- lots and lots of luck testing, we need some bfp!! xxxx


----------



## savannahlu

Hi Everyone,

Thanks for the shoutouts. I'm doing ok. Can't convince my DH to go to Scotland for IVF and I utterly refuse to do it here so we're at a dead end. We'll just keep trying ourselves.

Looked into adopting a six-year-old girl we met last year, and send financial aid to, in the Carribean, but we don't meet the legal requirements to bring her to the US so we'll just keep helping from afar. Adoption elsewhere remains a possibility.

I still feel positive that one way or another we'll have a child in our life one day. 

Not posting much but occasionally reading how you all are and hoping to see some BFPs this year.

Much love and babydust to all you lovely girls.


----------



## M2M

Hi ladies  not been on for a couple of days but trying to keep up with you girls! 

*junieb* - Sorry you had a similar experience with your tests.  I've learnt that you can't trust anyone... that possibly comes from working in the NHS myself and seeing it first hand on a daily basis.  Oops, I didn't say that, did I?! Hope the AF pains ease off soon hon.

*commutergirl* - Yes I'm already struggling with explaining why I have to have so many mornings off work to sit around in my GP's waiting room.  My boss is starting to think I have something terrible wrong with me! Good luck with this cycle honey, and I hope it's your time...     Good idea to test at the weekend.

*savannahlu* - It's so true that when you come off thyroid medication, you really notice the difference it made to your life. I hope you have some luck with your own GP in Scotland. Sorry you've come to a bit of a standstill with everything, but I'm sure it'll work itself out one way or the other. So you live in Georgia, USA at the moment? Are you from there originally? (Sorry, I'm new! )

*beanie_1* - Big hugs for you  and good luck with this cycle.   

*dixie13* - Loads of    and  for your 2WW! Not long to go now.

*Tama* - This sounds daft but I wish I was on 100mcg or 50mcg and not 75mcg... simply because it drives me mad having to take 3 tablets instead of 1!  I started on 25mcg, moved to 50mcg, then ended up on 75mcg - they don't make single tablets with that quantity. I could take 1 x 25mcg and 1 x 50mcg but that would be even more confusing.  So I end up with about 10 boxes every time I go to the pharmacy!

*Huggies* - I really hope the thyroxine helps you.   I also hope your pesky AF goes away soon!   How are you finding acupuncture? At what times during your cycle do you have it done?

*millie13* - Good luck to your DH with the reversal and I really hope you get your  soon! 

*ButterflyHen* - I'm thinking of going for acupuncture but I'm struggling to find any recommendations locally. When do you find is the best time during TX to go? Do you go more than once per cycle? Thanks for advice re: tests. I've decided I'll have it tested on Day 21 then go back and have a re-test about 10 days later when I should have ovulated. I'd be interested to compare the results anyway and at least doing 2 tests will highlight whether I've been tracking my ovulation properly.  Hope your AF arrives sooooooooon!

*xmasbaby81* - Good luck with this cycle and I hope to see you posting soon saying you got your  

*joeyrella* - Good luck with your 2WW hon... sending you loads of    and  and hoping this is your time.

*Daisy* - GOOD LUCK for your OTD this morning!!!   

 for anyone I may have missed...

Thanks everyone for the advice re: my blood test results. 

As for me, my Clearblue Fertility Monitor is doing my head in at the moment - it's constantly saying "high" which suggests to me that it's picking up on my high LH levels.  It's the first month I've used it and I had AF Days 1-5, and so far Days 6-16 have said "high fertility".  I don't know whether it'll detect an LH surge or not. I hope so... but I guess we'll see!

I was really down yesterday and kept crying at my desk at work.  I think the reality of the journey we're about to embark on has just hit me, and I got a wave of panic/fear/excitement which is a bit overwhelming for me. I'm absolutely terrified if I'm honest... but I've found FF such a huge support and I know there'll always be someone here who's been in the same boat at some point or another.  

Loads of babydust for all of us!


----------



## kdb

Daisy


----------



## Beanie3

Hope your ok daisy hun....       xx


----------



## commutergirl

Daisy -       !
Keep us posted!

M2M - Yes, also the secretary of the place where I work was getting suspicious and worried about my short-notice absences for medical appointments on the previous cycles, and as she is a lovely person I felt sorry about not telling her. This time I was considering telling her, as in the meantime she has become a good friend, but she was off sick that very week; and as we have flexible working hours I guess everybody else assumed I was working from home (which I actually did after the visits), or had meetings elsewhere. 

Hello Joeyrella - looks like we are going to test together.   for everyone!

Sorry if I am forgetting someone - it's going to be a horrible day so I'll probably read you all tomorrow!

Commutergirl
xx


----------



## Meltowers

Hi everyone, 

WOW! can't keep up with this board! There's a few names I've not seen before since my last post so Hi and welcome to commutergirl, M2M and savannahlu and anyone else I've not met  Only got a few mins so can't do all the personals I want but will catch up properaly over the weekend. Just wanted to say sending lots of    to daisy, and hello to everyone in the 2ww including my cycle buddy Dixie! (don't bout you but the 2ww driving me  ). Hope everyone else doing good and looking forward to proper catch up over weekend. As for me, OTD is next Weds but to be honest not holding out much hope as I feel EXACTELY the same as I normarlly do before AF arrives, bit of cramping and nothing else. Anyway, what will be will be and feeling suprisingly positive about everything (for a change   ).

Love to all, Mel xx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Hi Girlies,

Sorry I've been a bit quiet on the ol' boards but have been feeling really low after my disappointing result this week. Think the reality of it all really hit me this week and I just sank into an almighty depression thinking that this is never going to happen for me.  

Anyway I've picked myself up and dusted myself down and I'm feeling ready to start again and do everything in my power to make my final attempt at this work. Won't be doing this until March so I've got a few weeks off to get myself prepared.  

I just want to say thank you so much for all your lovely messages of support, you're a great bunch of girls and it's wonderful to have people close by who can relate to everything that you're going through. I really hope that one day soon we're all celebrating some good news, I think we bloody well deserve it after what we've been through. I don't think people realise the emotional and physical impact that this has on you, it's hard, and I for one am feeling so exhausted. So I plan to put my size 7 feet up this weekend and have a good old rest  

Sorry for lack of personals but I just want to welcome the newcomers   and a big   to all you other lovelies  . I hope you've all got lovely things planned for the weekend ahead.

Sarah
xxxx


----------



## daisy22

Evening girls,

I am so sorry to have kept you all in suspense......

Well as expected it was  . No great surprise really. The old bag   is on her way- bit of spotting- so I'm sure she be here over the weekend  

I actually feel Ok. Dh has taken it harder than me - I think he really expected it to work this time. i think this BFN is more significant as it's the last stop before IVF.

I'm going to concentrate on getting myself well and loosing a bit of weight before we start IVF.

Thank you all for your wonderful Support.

I suppose I'm not really an IUI lady anymore so will have to find a new home  . I'll keep an eye on you all though and pop in from time to time

Love daisy


----------



## joeyrella

oh daisy so sorry to hear that    
how long will you have to wait before you can start IVF?


----------



## Beanie3

Daisy hun so sorry


----------



## junieb

daisy- so sorry xxxx but still let us know what u r goin to do next, xxxxx


----------



## xmasbaby81

Hi girls, hope u are all well.

Huggies - I had a good laugh at ur message! lol I work in a Local Authority nursery (Education)! They're rebuilding most of the local schools at the moment in Scotland and we just happen to be part of the school so are lucky to get a brand new nursery! The staff are more excited than the kids! I work with children aged 2-3 so they don't really understand and are saying they dont want to go to another nursery! Bless them. Oh thats a lot of bloods! My clinic only do a scan on day 1/2, a scan on day 11 and a scan day after IUI. Its crazy reading on here how every clinic is different. I was forgetting ur in the US. Hope AF stops being a b**ch xx

M2M - Aw huni, its just such an emotional rollercoaster. I had a few days after my 2nd IUI where I just cried! If anybody spoke to me Ii just burst into tears. Just try not to think too much about if it doesn't work and just focus on WHEN it does happen. Good Luck 

Daisy - Hope ur ok huni. So sorry it was a BFN. If this cycle is a BFN I will be refered to another hospital to discuss IVF too. Good luck with ur journey and please come back and visit us. Take care xx

Savannahlu - Glad to hear from u chick. Hope u are doing ok. And ur right one day u WILL have a child in ur life xx

Scaraloulou - Sorry ur feeling down. Just enjoy ur few weeks break and relax. Ii definately feel better prepared for my 4th cycle after a break.


----------



## Huggies

Daisy - so so sorry hun!!      You are sounding very strong, but that might be because hubby is taking it hard, just make sure you take your time and get the support you need too!!     I hope you can move onto IVF quickly!?

M2M - sorry you keep getting 'highs' and you are emotional too!! As for the CBFM, do you have PCO/PCOS, I only ask as I think it can act funny if you do in determining your peak fertility?  Acupuncture has been great for me, I have found it very relaxing and I am currently having it weekly.  I have signed up for a 15 week course at a local school of acupuncture - much cheaper.  An intern works with me and he has a supervisor who checks on me every week and advises as necessary. I have found it great therapy too in that I am honestly able to tell them how I feel each week!  

Mel - hang on in there!!!    

Sarah - glad you are starting to feel better.  I have been more of myself this week too!  Nice you have a small break too and gather your thoughts, get positive and be strong for next cycle!!  

xmasbaby81 - thanks for explaining!!   .  It sounds fab that you are getting a new school and I am sure the kids are not half as excited as the staff.

Well, AF seems to now be making a departure, I think I am now anaemic!!     Anyway, had bloods done again this morning (to check to see if my progesterone level has come down) and still awaiting my phone call to see if I can start injections tonight.

Hope you have relaxing weekends girls.

Huggies
xxxxxx


----------



## Tama

Sorry no personals but wanted to wish everyone loads of babydust and good luck for their tx and OTD's etc   

It's all over. I started bleeding late last night and it's full today. I can't believe that I let myself think that I was good enough for this to happen. The bit that broke my heart was seeing dh cry. Such a wonderful man that I love to bits and I've made him cry. I must have done something in another life to have brought this on myself. 

I know people will say 'theres next time' and 'you have each other' all of this is true but doesn't stop the pain, the tears and the feeling that there is no hope. IVF was kind of the end of the road and it didn't work. How do I face work, people and telling those that I love that I've once again let them down? Sorry ladies. For now I want to wish you all loads of love and babydust. Thank you all for the support and kindness you have given me over the last few months, it means a lot


----------



## Meltowers

Oh Tama, I'm so sorry. I can't imagine how you must be feeling. Sending you lots and lots of   . You need to take time to lick your wounds and build your strength back up. Don't give up hope though! IT WILL HAPPEN! and YOU didn't make your DH cry, it's not your fault things are the way they are. It's cruel old mother nature. Please, don't give up hope though. xx

Daisy- so sorry didn't work out this time for you either


----------



## Huggies

Tama!!!                  

I am so sorry hun, and I know there is nothing I can say to make you feel better and you and hubs must be devastated.  I am so sorry you are going through all this - its a cruel, cruel world we live in and I often think 'what did i do'?  We have to believe that this makes us stronger and agreeing with Mel - IT WILL HAPPEN!!!

Please look after yourself, but come back soon and tell us how you are.

Huggies
xxxxxxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Daisy - I am so sorry honey, big hug coming your way   I hope you and DH have something nice planned for the weekend. Spoil yourselves   Thinking of you xx

Tama - I am so so sorry I really am   It is a hard journey and I know exactly how you're feeling and like someone said to me it's not your fault and never think it is it's unfortunately the cruel side of nature. Don't give up hope yet   Your DH isn't crying because you've let him down he's just sad, he loves you dearly and if he's anything like mine he's probably just wishes to make everything better for you. Take care of yourself and keep in touch  

Hi to everyone else hope you're ok?




Sarah
xxxx


----------



## Beanie3

Tama hunni, dont feel you let everyone down.....sending you both my love     xxx


----------



## commutergirl

Daisy and Tama - I am so, so sorry.
But Tama, please, don't say that you have let people down! It's not you, it's nothing you, or he, are responsible, for and hold people's gaze when they are asking.
Try and take some time for yourselves, do something silly, get this out of your heads and only when you are relaxed decide what to do next.
Being a case of unexplained infertility ourselves, I still think that it could still happen naturally - don't rule this out!

Lots of     

Commuter
xx

PS: and when people ask unwanted questions, offputting answers are always an option: I am so sick of it, that next time I get stupid questions from people who have no reasons to believe they are my friends I am ready to say that I was sterilised when I was in a criminal asylum . I am almost looking forward to seeing their faces.


----------



## joeyrella

Tama I'm so sorry to hear your news, you must both be devastated.      
There's nothing I can say which will take away any of your pain, but I hope you have the strength to get over this cruel disappointment and find contentment - whether that's doing another cycle or deciding enough is enough.
Take care of yourselves
x x x x x x


----------



## junieb

tama- i cldt sleep so i popped on to c how you are all doing and just read your post, im so so sorry, its hard to put in to words how you feel when this happens, pls dont feel to blame as u are not, but i really feel for you. i really hope you give it another go when u are ready, ifeel so sad reading all our posts over past two wks, i just dont understand why its so hard for us all? im sending u lots of love,  xxx


----------



## millie13

Hi Ladies

Firstly Tama    and any other ladies that need them, I will catch up later.

Things have changed just sl9ghtly for me, I'm going to give iui 1 more chance in April, then we'll think about the reversal.

I'll catch up with you all later.

xx


----------



## twinbutterfly

Hi Ladies
So sorry to hear your bad news, but never give up. It took me 4 IUI to get my little girl. We nearly stopped at 3 because of the pain and sadness it caused us.
Now my little girls 18 months and we are hoping to do it all again. Not looking good for funding as we have Lily may, so saving every penny.
All the luck in the world to you ladies, this is a great site for helping when your feeling lost. Heres lots of baby dust too


----------



## ButterflyHen

So sorry to all who had bad news this week.

M2M - I've decided to have acupunture every 2 weeks and weekly during an IUI cycle. At £45 per 30 min session I felt this was about right given the evidence isn't great.

Can anyone who had to abandon a stimulated cycle advise me on what happens re. AF and how long it takes for follicles to disappear?


----------



## SGS

Tama,     I am so sorry. As all the other girls have said, it really is not your fault and you haven't let anyone down. You and your DH are in this together and he is sharing your pain. I really hope you are ok. 

Daisy    So sorry, I hope you are ok. 

Hi to Millie, huggies, Sarah and to all the other girls I have missed or haven't said hi to. Have had a busy weekend so have about 3 pages to catch up on so will do personals once i have caught up. 

ASM - went for my Scan on Fri to start IUI no 2. Started stimming again, but I am taking this cycle in my stride, going to try really hard not to stress about it or obsess during the 2WW.....we'll see hey


----------



## kdb

Hi Daisy & Tama, sending you both some more  

ButterflyHen - in theory you should still get AF about 14-18 days after you ov'd.  Based on my cyst experience (!) I would recommend you go in for a scan on CD2 so that they can check the follies have all gone.


----------



## PollyD

Hi Girls. havent been on for a while. I was just scundered with all the info and fertility talk. I have stopped bursting into tears at every opportunity- altho I have to say i almost did during Dancing On Ice this evening!! 

Havent decided where to go now. I still have one more chance at Iui but If I decide to go for it i'm gonna wait till the summer time. Ill be off work and no stress. 

It hasn'e been a great month for BFP's - Mother Nature has been cruel. 

 to everyone.

Polly xxx


----------



## Meltowers

Hey, just a quickie to say that's me out this month. The evil  turned up this morning (OTD would have been this weds). Am gutted but not surprised as been feeling like she was on her way for past few days. Oh it's crap isn't it!! Anyway, will have a month of trying on our own this month as I need to get that horrible tube test done again (had one 6 or 7 years ago when began all this which showed everything clear but as the doc says, things might have changed since then) and we need to save up again. Part of me thinks why bother as obviously never going to work but I still have a bit of hope left in me I think. 

Good luck to everyone else testing this week. Come on, we need some    !! Statistically, it's got to happen

I need to put my 'happy face' on now. Work is the last place I want to be today but at least it might stop me wallowing,

Love to all xx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Meltowers - I am so sorry honey   Keep strong and don't give up  

PollyD - Whatever you decide I wish you all the best and I hope that one day soon you have something to celebrate  

Sophy - Good luck with this cycle I really hope this is your time  

Twinbutterfly - Thank you so much for coming on here and posting your message it's really good to hear that IUI can and does work as I think we were all starting to feel a bit disallusioned by it all.  

Millie13 - Whichever way you decide to go in the end I wish you all the best.  

Junieb - Hope you're ok?  

Kdb - Hope you had a nice weekend?  

Joeyrella - Hope you're well?  

Commutergirl - Hi, I like your style I may steal that line  

Beanie_1 - Hope you're ok honey and feeling stronger?  

Daisy - How you doing today? Hope you managed to have a relaxing weekend?  

Tama - Big hug coming your way   Hope you're feeling a bit brighter today.  

AFM - Had a really nice weekend which was exactly what I needed. Feeling a bit more like my usual self today although I just get moments where I feel so empty. Going to try naturally this month and then we'll concentrate on our final IUI in March. I have to keep believing that this will work it's the only way I can keep going.

Sarah
xxxx


----------



## karenagain

Hi everyone not been on for a while im so sorry to hear of all the   life is so cruel .

Melt towers iknow what you feel like with the horrible tube test my turn today. Not looking forward to it at all cause people have told me its not nice. But at least I will know.
Will let you all know later how i get on  

Karen xx


----------



## princess29

Hi everyone, 

Firstly I'm on my phone as my Internet has gone down so I apologise for not doing personals, I ve been so fustrated not being able to come on here for advice after my scan on Friday, so have come on from my phone which takes forever but can't hold out anymore! 

So at my scan it wasn't good news, we had to cancel due to the follicles not growing bigger than what they were at my Monday scan. I was very upset at the time but feel better now. The nurse said they will up my doesage next cycle. 

My questions for you lovely days are, will the extra meds work? Has anyone had this happen? And lastly when do you think AF will arive now, I stopped the injectons so havnt done anything since Thurs night and am feeling a bit crampy today. Is this normal? 

Thanks in advance and hopefully I will be able to get online again soon!


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Everyone...

Meltowers - so sorry hun   

Pollyd - just want wish you the best what ever you decide to do  

Sophy - sending you  for your next cycle

Huggies -  hope you ok hun  

Millie -  good luck with your next cycle  

Junieb - hope your ok  

Sarah - good see your feeling little more positive   sending you some   for next cycle

Kdb - hope all is well with you  

Tama - sending you big hug hun 

Daisy -  hope managed relax this weekend  

commutergirl -  hope you are well  

Joeyrella -  hope you ok  

Twinbutterfly - thank you for the positive post, think we have lost faith a little of it ever working

Karenagain - good luck with your test  

Sorry if i have missed anyone      

AFM - Just counting the day's until i start down regulation, still feeling down a little about it all, but got this week of work so going use the time to get my head and heart in strong place ready to start again..Had lovely msg from my sister who has be through IUI herself and instead of  the usual stuff of there always next time ect it was just i love you....Have a picture of my neice on my fridge, as she is proof that IUI can work and think thats what is keeping me going, she is 6 years old now...xx


----------



## junieb

hi everyone   

i have to be quick as i need to start dinner so will get back on here 
later and do personals

beanie-ive just read our post about your niece and what your sis said, i think that was so lovely , 

will be back sn!  xxxxxx


----------



## Winegum

everyone

I just want to add my support to all that has been said already about the devastating run of BFNs we have had during the past few days and give a big group  to everyone reading.

*Daisy* - gutted for you - hope you can start IVF soon. But please don't go, keep us posted. You've been a major source of inspiration.

*Tama* - heart-broken for you honey. I agree with what everyone else has said about you not beating yourself up too much, though I know it is inevitable and I would do the same, but looking at it another way, your DH was crying because he loves you so much and shares completely in your experience of this. What is next for you? Let us know when you are ready and we are here to support you.

*Meltowers* - Really sorry to hear it's all over for you too sweetie - all the best for this month trying au naturel and also for your tube test. Hopefully this month will whizz by and you'll soon be on your second cycle.

*Sophy, Beanie and Scaralooloo* - You ladies have also had devastating news since my last post - so sorry. Thanks Beanie, we needed to hear about your sister's success with IUI to keep morale up a bit. Sophy, glad to hear you have started again. Scaralooloo, glad to hear you have come through the worst, are feeling stronger and are back posting again. Looking forward to hearing what's next for you.

*KDB & M2M* KDB, not long until your hols! Hope you'll still post while you're away as we need you! I've been following your posts with M2M about being assertive and making phone calls and insisting on things and I
just want to agree with you and to say to anyone else reading that I have learnt the hard way that "if you don't ask, you don't get" and it is so important to check and double check everything and not assume anything - difficult when you are feeling vulnerable, but really necessary to take things into your own hands. Go girls!!

*Commuter girl * - how are you doing? Are you keeping up? I've been posting for a few weeks and I'm only just getting to grips with things still, but welcome anyway, hope you are OK.

*xmasbaby* - a new cycle for you, that's good news, hope this ones goes really well for you.

*Joeyrella* - How's your 2ww going? Hope you're OK.

*Twin butterfly* - thanks for your encouragement, after all the recent sadnesses, we need to be reminded that their can be joys too.

Princess29 - Hi honey, sorry to hear about this cycle - hope you'll be ready to go again soon.

To everyone else, hello and hope you're all OK.

AFM - I'm 14dp IUI. I'm on constant knicker watch, waiting for AF to turn up at any moment tonight or tomorrow. Taking each hour at a time at the moment, but don't expect it will be long before I am posting the news that I am the 7th BFN this cycle 

Bye for now, love and  to you all 

xxx


----------



## daisy22

Hi ladies,

Well Af is here with avengence!! 

I guess I'm not an IUI lady anymore so I'll be off to pastures new! I will pop in and see how you are all doing!

Thank you all for your friendship and support- Dont know what I'd do without you 

Really hope that all of your dreams come true and that you all get beautiful  's really soon.

Heres lots of fairydust......
[fly]                               [/fly]

 

Love Daisy


----------



## ButterflyHen

Princess29, 

I'm in similar predicament though too many follicles.

I had "withdrawl bleed" which lasted 3 days about a week after stopping injections. Some patients have withdrawl bleed and then AF as normal. I get the impression that its very variable. I did go to clinic with view to start next cycle on withdrawl bleed but still to many follicles. May be an option for you though if you are keen to get started again.


----------



## Huggies

What a hard couple of weeks it has been on here......we are definitely due a chang of luck girls!!     

Daisy - wishing you all the best with your IVF treatment and I hope it comes soon for you. We will miss you, but please stay in touch!! Thanks for all your support too!!

Meltowers - so sorry!!!  

Winegum - praying you can change the direction of this thread and give us some good news!!   Good Luck.

[fly]  princess29, Sarah, xmasbaby81, junieb, beanie_1, karenagain, pollyD, kdb, sophy, butterflyhen, millie, joeyrella, commuter - hope you are all well!!! [/fly]

Huggies
xxxxxx


----------



## xmasbaby81

Hey girls, I have found myself getting very emotional reading everyones posts.

Tama - I'm so so sorry u must be devastated and theres nothing anyone can say to make u feel any better. Take care of yourself huni and don't be too hard on urself because it's not ur fault. xx

Daisy - So sorry for u too huni. Good luck with IVF xx

Meltowers - Sorry for ur BFN huni, it such a cruel journey to have what should be the most natural thing in the world.

Winegum - Oh this is a hard time and u feel like ur on constant knicker watch! I get so nervous eveytime I go to the toilet whenn it gets to this stage. Good luck and hope u get ur BFP xx

Beanie and twinbutterfly - Think we all needed that wee reminder that IUI can be a success

Scaraloulou - Enjoy ur months break and good luck for March. Hope u get ur BFP xx


----------



## karenagain

Hi everyone just thought i would let you know how i got on today. I had that horrible xray to see if my tubes were blocked x ray not as bad as i thought it was going to be and good news is they are al clear. My fsh level is 6 and my opt had a big smiley face today!!!!!!!!!!!
Would the x ray ruin my chances this month if i try natually?

Well im on day 11 of my cycle so hoping to start 2nd iui nxt month.  Bad news is im going to be 44 tomorrow boohoo
Love to you all

Karen xxxx


----------



## joeyrella

can someone please send me the     i can feel the tests calling me from the drawer!!  still feeling like   is on her way even though i have nearly a week until OTD.  i am CD28 so i guess if i hadn't been pumped full of drugs i would be expecting AF any day now.

karen- glad your HSG went well, always a relief to hear they're all clear.
huggies - are you stimming again now? how's it going?
daisy - good luck with IVF, we'll miss you x x x
winegum!!!  are you going to test?  
princess - sorry you had to cancel   
meltowers - so sorry hun  
 everyone else!


----------



## kdb

No no Joeyrella!!  Step away from the pee sticks!   Stay strong    

Hi Karen - actually the HSG could help your chances   Sometimes it can help things along and women conceive naturally after it!

Daisy    Are you going to the ex-IUIers thread with Pompey, Shemonkey, Fran etc?  I'll be heading there soon too. xoxox

Winegum, keep positive        Is OTD Weds??  Don't worry, I'll def be logging on while I'm in NZ 

Meltowers  

Sarah, Huggies  

Hello and hugs to everyone on the thread   I'm sure February will be a month full of IUI BFPPPPPPPPPPs


----------



## Huggies

joeyrella - Step away from the peesticks!!!       You hang on in there girl.!!  I am stimming again, currently on CD9 and still doing 37.5iu of Gonal F.  I am having scans and bloods every 2 days just now as they are keeping a real close eye on me this month after last cycle.  My hormone levels are all doing well just now - but I am not responding as quickly as I did last month - no dominant follies yet.  Back on wed again.

karen - Congrats on your great result today - so glad all is well.  Get    and make the most of it - especially with that +OPK!!!   

Tama - WE LOVE YOU!!!!     

Huggies
xxxxxx


----------



## kdb

Huggies, how are you feeling on the thyroid meds?


----------



## commutergirl

Hi girls,
A quiet evening on the sofa, trying to catch up with some work but actually relaxing.
Seems ages since my IUI, but it’s not two weeks yet. However, I feel AF’s breath on my neck so I am afraid it won’t be me improving the statistics for this month.

Meltowers – I am so sorry. However prepared one might be it still seems too big to bear. 

Sarah – feel free to use my emergency answer. It is always good to know you have the red emergency button. After years of being patronised and crying inside I started to react!  My husband sees when my canines start shining and fears I might be about to use my emergency answer...

Daisy – sorry you’ll be moving, but best of luck for your next steps! Keep us posted!

Beanie – your sister’s sweet message is a clear example that only people who have gone through this journey understand what it is about. That’s why I prefer to keep it to myself; I have told about our attempts very few friends (who, one way or another, have gone through similar problems), as I am pretty sure that most people, although well meaning, wouldn’t simply get it.

Hi Winegum! I force myself to be positive, so I will only surrender to clear evidence, but I am also in knicker watching phase.

Joeyrella – try and resist!

Sophy:    for your next IUI

 to Kdb, Tama, Huggies, M2M and anyone else I might be forgetting.

Finally, a novice’s question: will you explain me the bubbles? I vaguely remember reading something about it when I was considering subscribing, but I couldn’t trace it back!

'night!

Commuter
xxx


----------



## kdb

Hi commutergirl - I think the bubbles can be used however you'd like to  I send them like positive vibes or good luck... 
[fly][/fly]
[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85][/move]
[fly][/fly]


----------



## Huggies

Hi Kdb - so far so good on the thyroid meds.  Haven't felt any side effects, but haven't felt any different either (yet).  Not sure when they will next test my levels - they discussed 6 weeks but will wait and see.

Commuter- when are you due to test?  Praying that AF stays away and that you help strengthen some statistics on this board!!!     

I have also found no way to send bubbles!!??  Is this only if you pay for membership??

Huggies
xxxxx


----------



## kdb

Hi Huggies - good that there aren't any s/e!    You can blow bubbles using the "click to blow" link under peoples' picture.  You can do this regardless of your m'ship level.  Happy blowing (!)


----------



## junieb

hi everyone 
hope everyones ok, i did say i was going to get on here and do personals last nite, but felt abit   we've had such sad posts and i need to re read what everyones says and drop u all a little line, we really really need some bfp on here for all of us, im gutted we've have none, ive been so excited and jumped on here since ive been on my 2ww to c whos testing and i cld cry when ive read our posts. everyones been wonderful on this site and i pray u all the bundle u all deserve.
afm im testing in 2 days, my 2nd iui and am more nervous than last time! af pains have held off 4 abit, due period 2day but crinone held it off last time so im just scared scared scared its tricking me again.
anyway, im off to work now but promise to get back on tonite to all u lovely girlies to drop u a line, lots of love and hugs to all of u xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## princess29

Afternoon Ladies.

Tama so sorry for you hun, thinking of you BIG  

Beanie_1, bless your Sister. It must be nice to have someone to talk to who understands the treatment. I think most of the people in my life who know dont really understand which is hard sometimes! 

Winegum, Hope the   stays away for you, good luck. 

Daisy22, sad to see you go, good luck with everything. 

Butterfly Hen, thanks so much for your reply hun, I actually started bleeding this morning! Typical! 

Huggies, good luck for tommorrow, hope its good news for you.

Karenagain, good luck for your next cycle and Happy Birthday  


Joeyrella, Fingers crossed for you. 

Commutergirl, really hoping your instincs are wron and you get your   

AFM, 

Well after my post yesterday I started bleeding this morning, so I phoned the clinic and am going in for a scan tommorrow with the view to start another cycle, it all seem abit crazy to be honest! What will they be looking for at the scan? Just trying to get my head around it, still so new to it all.


----------



## princess29

Junieb,

I agree its been a sad week on here     we get some BFP's soon, heres so dust for us all.


----------



## dixie13

Hi girls,

it's heartbreaking reading some of the posts on here - a big hug to everyone who needs one  

Daisy -   I'm so sorry iui didn't work out for you, hope you can move on to ivf soon and get a lovely   

Tama -   I'm so sorry you have to go through this, but please don't blame yourself - it's NOT your fault! I know what you mean though, I feel like I'm being 'punished' sometimes when I'm really down about the whole ttc business. Stay strong and you will get there     

Meltowers -   I'm sorry af got you. Fingers crossed for a natural   this month!    

Beanie - that's such a lovely message from your sister, nice to have someone so close to support you.  

Winegum -   hope af stays away!  

Junieb - I agree, we need good news and hope you will get a  in a couple of days!    

Karen - happy birthday!!  

Joeyrella - stay away from the tests!! Positive vibes coming your way       

Commutergirl - how are you? Not long to go now     

Princess -   sorry you had to cancel, good luck with next tx  

Millie - good luck with the next round of iui in april 

Joeyrella - how are you?  

Sophy - best of luck for this cycle  

Huggies -   how are you feeling?

Kdb - hope you're ok  

 to everyone else.

Afm the 2ww has gone so much quicker this time, perhaps going back to work wasn't such a bad idea after all! I've had some mild cramping since saturday, it feels like af is on her way but trying not to think about it. Otd is tomorrow but I won't be testing until thurs IF af stays away, usually she turns up a day early after iui. 

Dixie
xx


----------



## kdb

Dixie, you're back! Hello 
[fly]
      [/fly]


----------



## ButterflyHen

Princess:

They will be making sure that your follicles have gone and your endometrial lining is <4mm.

If so...you can start another cycle.

Good Luck


----------



## junieb

evening ladies 

dixie- hope u get that bfp! good luck with your testing day!!!! 

kdb- not long till nz! hope u r well xx

commutergirl- when do u test? hope u r well xx

karen- happy birthday and good luck with nxt mths iui xx

winegum- good luck with your testing date!xx

beanie- still love what your sis said, we do need to be reminded it can work, your neice is lovely proof of that xx

meltowers- hope u r ok xx

tama- hope u r well, sending u a big big hug xx

daisy- i just want to say i wish u loads of luck for your ivf, pls stay in touch!xxx

huggies-hope u ok. gd luck with 2mo xx

sarah- wishing u lots of luck and love for march xx


----------



## junieb

hello to sophy, joeyrella, millie, princess, pollyd,twinbutterfly,xmasbaby, butterflyhen and to anyone else ive missed, hope u r all well xxxxxxxx


----------



## commutergirl

Hi ladies,

Just a quick one to say hello to everyone and big     for Winegum, Junieb, Dixie, Joeyrella   

Kdb – thanks for the bubbles! 

Huggies - hi!

Hi Princess29, hope you'll be up and running for the next cycle soon!

AFM, for those who asked, I should test Friday, and I was planning to postpone it to the weekend anyway, but from my current symptoms I’m pretty sure AF will turn up earlier. For the next two nights we’ll have a friend staying with us (goes without saying, a friend who has a child), so I won’t even be able to scream my anger! You might hear a big ARGGHHHH coming from here… 
Anyway, thanks everybody for the good vibes, and   to all!

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning everyone,

Just thought I'd pop on and see how everyone is doing, busy as always on here. 

Commutergirl - I really hope AF stays away for you and you get a positive result. Got everything crossed for you honey    

Junieb - Hi, thanks for the lovely wishes. Hope everything is good with you?  

ButterflyHen - Hope you're well?  

Kdb - Hope things are good with you?  

Dixie - Everything is crossed for you   I really hope you get the positive news you so deserve  

Princess29 - Good luck for your scan and with this next cycle  

Huggies - Hope all is well with you? How's everything going this time round?  

Joeyrella - I hope you get the news you want this month, best of luck to you  

Karenagain - Hope you had a wonderful birthday  

Winegum - Hope the   stays away for you.  

Hello to Beanie_1, Tama, Daisy, Millie, hope I haven't missed anyone  

AFM - I'm ok just trying to concentrate on being positive and happy and making sure my body is in the best possible shape for my final IUI in March. Just want it to happen now, so tired of all the waiting. Did anyone watch that programme on Channel 4 last night 'One Born Every Minute' I don't know why I torment myself as I felt so depressed afterwards but I still couldn't resist watching it. Having a child is such a miracle   I hope we all get the chance to experience it.  

Sarah
xxxx


----------



## Meltowers

Just a quickie to say thanks for all the kind words and good luck to all those testing over next few days! Sending lots of   

Will pop back for a proper update soon,

love mel xx


----------



## dixie13

It's all over for me, af turned up late last night   That's the third iui, when we went for our initial appointment they told us that it's unlikely to work after three failed attempts...I'm waiting for the nurse to call me back, but think we'll go ahead and do at least another two cycles because she gave me a two months prescription for clomid last time I saw her. I'm still hopeful that it can work for us!! 
On the positive side, I get to see my very good friend in Singapore in a couple of weeks time! If I had been pregnant I wouldn't be allowed to fly and would have missed the trip. Trying to stay positive  

Come on girls, we need   !!   to everyone testing this week                          

Dixie
xx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Dixie - I'm so sorry   But you sound relatively positive about everything which is great and I really admire you for that. As you say there is definately still hope that it WILL work and that is definately something worth holding onto. And it's great that you can see your friend in Singapore, get yourself to Raffles bar and order a Singapore Sling on me   Keep strong and keep believing  

Sarah
xx


----------



## Tama

Morning ladies

Dixie sweetie I'm so sorry af turned up for you   Good that you are being positive and wishing you all the best for the next treatment.

Mel hi hun hope you're okay   xx

Sarah hope you are okay sweetie and best wishes for the next tx xx

Commutergirl hope things with you are okay hun, best of luck   xx   

Xmasbaby hope you are okay hun   x

Joeyrella how are things with you hun? Sending you loads of   xx

Junieb hope you're okay xx

ButterflyHen hope you are okay xx 

Kdb not long now until your hols, yippee how exciting   xx

Princess29 wishing you lots of luck for this next cycle xx

Huggies how are you sweetie? When will you be starting the next tx? Hope it all goes well Thanks for always thinking of me   xx

Karenagain hope you're okay xx

Winegum hope this cycle is going okay for you hun   xx 

Beanie hope you're okay sweetie xx

Millie hope you're okay xx

Sophy hope things with you are okay hun xx

Polly hope you are well xx

Daisy hiya hun hope you're okay. Will see you on the in betweens thread   x

Hope I haven't missed anyone, sorry if I have   x

Well ladies I think the time has come for me to wishing you all loads of luck for your treatment and I   that IUI works out for each one of you   I will be moving on from this thread as I'm no longer an IUI'er, well haven't been for a bit   , I will pop back to see how you are all getting on. Thank you all for the kind words and support it really does mean a lot. I hope that all out dreams come true in 2010      Take care. 

Tama xxx


----------



## locket83

Hi Everyone,

Hope you don't mind me joining you, this seems like a very active forum! 

My DH and I have just been referred for IUI at the Agora in Hove and have been told we will have an appt within 8 weeks! I'll be given 50iu of clomid. The gyne told me to qualify for NHS funding I have to have a BMI of 20 (currently 19) which is contradictory to what the PCT guidelines say online so I'm waiting to here back on that one and in the meantime desperately trying to get up to 20- (even though I explained my BMI been 19 since I was around 18!). Do you usually receive paperwork to sign before your appointment comes through?

Locket xxx


----------



## Beanie3

Hi Locket83

Hello and welcome, I'm been in the same situation as you regarding BMI as i am technically classed as underweight, and always been that way, i was made go see a dietitian by my consultant and the dietitian says he  had no concerns about my weight as I'm healthy, just tall for some one my build.....trying to put weight on but been told only way to get weight increased to go for more muscle definition lol....and thankfully as you can see i am about to start my 2nd IUI...

Sending you lots     

Beanie xx


----------



## Huggies

Hi Girls, I haven't been posting as often as just going with the flow for this cycle (figuring I am not going to put too much pressure on myself as I think after last cycle my body is still adjusting and I am not hopeful for this month).  I was reduced to just Gonal F injections and today (CD11) I have one dominant follie in my right ovary measuring 15mm - lots of <12mm either side too.  Will find out this afternoon what happens next but expecting a few more days of Gonal F.

I am still feeling uncomfortable and a bit sore down below and I still have the reminants of crinone falling away too....its not nice!!

Dixie - So sorry hun!!     It obviously was not a good month for us IUI'ers and pray that better things can happen in our future.  Have a fantastic trip to Singapore!!! 

Tama - So nice to hear from you!! Its obviously been a tough couple of weeks for you      Do you know what lies ahead for you?  Keep in touch.   

Locket - Hi and Welcome  .  Sorry you are having issues for a very slight number problem on the BMI (ridiculous)!!  I think you should expect paperwork to sign - I know my husband and I had to sign an IUI consent form (but I am in the US).  Wishing you the best of luck with your treatment.   

beanie_1 - how are you doing??

Sarah - sounds like you are in a great frame of mind - good for you!!  I think taking a month break can really help you find balance and perspective again.  Glad I didn't see the Channel 4 programme last night, although I miss Channel 4 terribly!!!

Mel -   

Commutergirl - Wishing you all the best for Fri/Sat - praying AF stays away for you!!     

junieb - Hello....hope you are doing ok?

princess29 - how are you?  How did things go with your scan and what is next for you??

joeyrella - how are you?  Are you managing to keep away from the pee sticks!!     

Kdb - Hello love!!! Not long till your big trip now!!!

Hi to everyone else.  The snow has started here in Boston - we are expecting a big storm today (which means 8-12 inches), so hoping I can get out of the office later tonight when I have to!!)

Huggies
xxxxx


----------



## Tama

Hiya Huggies

I'm like a stalker you can't get rid of me   I hope that the scan shows that everything is moving along as it should be   I will keep popping back to see how you get on hun.   We have our follow up appointment on the 25th Feb and we should then be told when we can start tx for the next IVF. I'm guessing that there will be a delay for the tx as they are busy at the clinic so maybe looking at April/May time at best for starting again of course I'm   we can start again sooner. Dh and I are talking about maybe booking a trip to Boston and a drive down the coast later in the year so you'll have to let me know the nice places to visit   Best of luck hun     xx

Hi to everyone wishing you all loads of luck   

Tx


----------



## locket83

Thanks for the warm welcome  

I just had an interesting chat with the senior commissioner of the nhs south east who's team processes all of the funding and he has confirmed my BMI of 19 as it says on their documents online is fine and I do qualify and that the gynecologist should not have said that and he is personally going to see that my finding gets aproved so good news   bit scary that consultants feel they can give false info based on their opinions tho!

Hope this IUI works out for you beanie, will be nice to share the journey with other people going through IUI and I'm sure I have yet a lot to learn about it.

Huggies, you've been through a lot lately, really hope this is your turn, I think it's the healthiest way to try and not put so much pressure on yourself (i'm sure always easier said then done and in a few weeks i'll be eating my own words!)

Are any of you girls having accupuncture or anything like that alongside your IUI treatment? or eating anything specific in the weeks leading up to treatment? 


We're supposed to be getting snow here too later on (I'm in south east england) so hoping for a snow day tomorrow!

locketxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Locket83 - Welcome to this thread, you'll find that everyone is welcoming and generally there is always someone who can answer your questions. Good luck with your first IUI I hope you don't have to wait to long and that you only need one!   I was entitled to 3 IUI's on the NHS and I will be doing my final one in March, let's hope I'm third time lucky. I was given 50mg of Clomid for my first 2 as I have PCOS and they were scared that if they gave me too much that I might over stimulate. However I only grew 1 follicle on both cycles so for my third they're going to increase my dosage. I know some of the girls on here have acupuncture, I'm currently looking into it as I've heard wonderful things about it. In regards to diet I cut out caffeine, alcohol and eat lots of protein, veg and fruit, I do have a bit of a sweet tooth so I still have the odd bit of chocolate   but hey I've got to have some treats in life! People suggest that you should drink Pineapple juice and eat brazil nuts in the 2WW can't quite remember the benefits of this but it seemingly is good for you  

Tama - All the best for IVF, where you going to have it done? Keep in touch and let us know how you get on.  

Huggies - Sorry you're feeling a bit uncomfortable, fingers crossed that things work out for you this cycle.   Keep warm and get home before the snow starts    Yes I am feeling a lot more positive although I get moments where I feel so empty but I guess that's all part of this roller coaster ride that we're all on.  

Sarah
xx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Everyone

Huggies - Hope the tenderness goes soon, but good that this cycle going well  

Tama - so happy to see your feeling little more positive   

Junieb - hope all is well   

Dixie - hope your ok hun   

Joeyrella - hope all is well   

Princess29 - hope scan went well  

Kdb - hello must be counting days untill your trip  

Commutergirl - hope af stays away   

Sophy - hope you ok hun  

Millie - hope all is well  

Karenagain - hope you had lovely birthday  

Locket83 - i had to sign paperwork just giving permission for them to place DH sperm and he had to sign give permission to use his sperm lol...

Sending some       for those testing this week...   

Sorry if i have missed some....

AFM- having pretty chilled out week, seeing the osteopath for my scoliosis this week, been alot of pain...been getting odd twinges and my (.)(.) been still bit sore assuming thats the pessaries or the other drugs causing this...


----------



## xmasbaby81

Hey girls, how are u all doing? 

locket83 - Welcome, I'm sure u'll find loads of support on here for ur upcoming journey.

Beanie - sorry ur in pain, sore (.)(.) has defo been a side effect for me too.

Sarah - How u feelin huni? Good luck for ur 3rd IUI, sure it'll be 3rd time lucky for u 

Tama  - Hope its good news at ur appointment on 25th and u can start IVF soon. Good luck

Huggies - glad ur taking it easy. When is basting for u then? 

Dixie - so sorry huni, hope u enjoy singapore. My aunt is just back and she loved it. Its strange how clinics vary as my clinic offers 6 attemps at iui as they're highest success rate is from the 4th-6th attempt!

Commutergirl - good luck for testing on Fri. Hope its a BFP!!

Junie- Hey huni how are u? 

Kdb - Hows things with u?

Hi to everyone else and hope ur all well

AFM - Had my cd1 scan yest and have two follies at 1.7 (one each side) and a 1.4 so basting tomoro. Was a bit disappointed actually because my other 3 cycles I've had at least a 2 and the smallest I've had has been aound the 1.7 mark. Sorry if this sounds ungrateful but I know u'l all understand. Just I'm not feeling very positive about it, need a boost. It's going to be a long ww. They have also tested my thyroid again so hopefullt get the results from that 2moro at basting. Sorry if there is letters missing, keyboard is playing up!! x


----------



## xmasbaby81

just noticed that says cd1 but obv should be cd11  It's this cordless keyboard, thought it would be a good idea but the bateries run out realy quick and it misses letters xx


----------



## dixie13

Locket -   I'm also having tx at the Agora, and like you I have a low bmi and was told it had to be at least 20 to qualify for funding. Because of my age the consultant referred me anyway but told me it was very important that I put on the weight, I worried about it and tried really hard to gain weight and put on a couple of pounds but was nowhere near the weight I needed to be. I assumed that I would be weighed when we had our first appointment at the Agora and had lots of layers on and small weights in my pockets!!! They didn't weigh me again so felt a bit  !! Things you do to get what you want! And yes, you have to sign some paperwork, can't remember exactly what they were.
If you want to try acupuncture I can recommend a lovely lady in Burgess Hill who's specialising in fertility, she has even been on tv and in local papers! It's quite expensive (£50 per session) but I really believe in it and will be worth it if it works! 
Hope you get your appointment soon   

Sarah - a singapore sling it is!!   

Tama - wishing you all the luck for your next ivf   Keep us posted  

Huggies - hope you're not snowed in! How did it go today?     

Xmasbaby - thank you for giving me hope, I will go with your clinic on this one!! Stay positive, one is all it takes.   for tomorrow    

 to everyone else!

Dixie
xx


----------



## kdb

Hi Dixie, I'm so sorry it didn't work out for you this cycle    but you sound very perky and  which is good.  Hope you get to see Sentosa Island in Singas - it's lovely 

Huggies - heard on the radio this morning that the east coast was due even more snow     We had some more flurries today which looked pretty but it's gone now.

Sarah - I watched part of that tv program but DH was eating dinner and didn't think it was appropriate for mealtime viewing   The main thing I thought was that the guys were kind of awkward / in the way iykwim?  And what was with that woman who had her 16 year old son in there too??!!!  That is just plain weird 

Funnily enough, even with all the pain and discomfort, seeing those little newborns made me want one even more 

xoxo
kd


----------



## Huggies

Locket - I am having acupuncture on a weekly basis and I love it.  Its my one hour of relaxation each week where I am not being poked and prodded internally!! Its not sore and I have noticed improvements in certain areas.  I really hope it helps lead to my BFP!!

beanie_1 - good luck and glad you are chillin girl.

xmasbaby81 - wishing you all the luck for your basting - don't worry too much about the size, they wouldn't be doing IUI if they were not a good/mature size.  Hope your thyroid level is good too!!! 

Dixie - Snow has just started really heavy now, it is now lying and I know it will be fun getting home tonight!!!

Kdb - The east coast has been hit bad the last few weeks, although we have escaped the worst of it....just praying it ends soon and spring comes a calling as I think that will boost my mood and emotional state!!! 

Clinic called this afternoon - one dominant follie at 15mm, endo lining good and hormone levels good.  I need to continue Gonal F tonight and tomorrow night, back on Friday morning and I reckon I will be going for basting Sat or Sun.  We have visitors arriving on Sunday for a week and would love to have it over with before then.

Love to you all

Huggies
xxxxxx


----------



## Winegum

Evening ladies 

Despite all your positive vibes and good wishes, it's not going to be me who's going to break the spell *Commutergirl Joeyrella Junieb * we are relying on you!!    Please bring us good news.

AF turned up at the eleventh hour today, just when I was daring to daydream that it might just be our lucky month. It's yet another  for us IUI'ers I'm afraid. The wind was well and truly taken out of my sails. I was at work so had to hold it together until the end of the day when all the customers had gone,(thankfully no pg ladies came in today to derail me) then had a spectacular cry, lots of cuddles with DH etc etc. Had all the thoughts and feelings that are so familiar to all of us at times like these. Came on here when I got in and the support and strength just radiates from the screen. You girls + good cry + cuddles = partially bounced back me  I'm going for my scan tomorrow and will hopefully be back on the needles tomorrow night - here we go again. So glad you're on the ride with me 

*Dixie* - special hugs to you honey, hope you're OK 

*Meltowers* - you too,  how are you doing sweetie?

*Karenagain* - Hope you had a lovely birthday and great news about your tubes - what's next for you?

*Huggies* - things are all moving in the right direction for you which is great - hope this cycle goes really well for you and that you can relax with your visitors. BTW are you British? Just curious, 'cause if you're American, you sound very anglicised!

*Kdb* - great news about your cyst disappearing so fast. 

*Locket 83* - welcome to the board honey - 8 weeks will whizz by and you will soon find yourself starting. Have you done your bloods yet? When's your next apt? All the best with everything 

*Sarah*- you've been a major source of inspiration to me sweetie, thanks  I saw the programme on C4 last night too (couldn't watch the one the other day though about women who alrady have 6 kids of one sex but want 1 of the other sex) - how wonderful to be able to say "I want another baby" and know that you are going to have one. I thought having the 16 year old son in there was a bit wierd too, and I agree with Kdb that the men looked completely awkward. Anyway, hope you are OK.

*xmasbaby * - good luck for basting, you are the first one in the next round, along with huggies, so sending you  for this cycle

*Tama* - glad things have moved forward fro you honey and that you have a date to look forward to. Thinking of you. Pop in and keep us posted.

*Princess 29* - all the best with your next cycle honey

*Commutergirl Joeyrella Junieb *    
Thinking of you all

Everyone else, hope you're all OK 

How much celebrating is there going to be when we get our first BFP for a while? Who was the last one BTW?

Love to everyone
Winegum xxx


----------



## Huggies

Winegum - Huge Hugs     So sorry it was at the eleventh hour too - that is so unfair!!! Glad you are bouncing back though and onwards and upwards to the next cycle!!!

You guessed correct - I am a Scottish lassie living in the big bad US of A!!!     I am glad I have not become too Americani'z'ed yet!!   I have been here for almost 3 years.

Huggies
xxxxxxx


----------



## junieb

morning ladies 

winegum- im so sorry. am i reading right u r starting another one when u say scan and needles?  i know some clinic do back to back treatments, mine doesnt, wish it did, but if u r, wish u all the luck in the world xx hope u r ok

sarah- my sis called me the other nite to watch that channel 4 programme, i put it on record but did watch 5 mins of it. true what kdb said was abit weird? that guy blowing up that glove and acting stupid! i cringed at that bit! i turned it over at that point but will watch it xx hope u r well

i will get back later an do personals but its my testing day and im dreading doing it, ive had abit of spotting so i know what that means, my dp has gone to work and not even mentioned nothing so bit at that but hes prob 4got, ive dreaded this for a week now, but i'll be back on in abit  xxxxxxx


----------



## M2M

I'm really bad at keeping up with personals but I just want to give a huge  to everyone who's been getting BFNs lately.  Also loads of    for those due to test soon!

No news from me - just waiting to get started really. Been for my second set of bloods this week.


----------



## commutergirl

Morning ladies,


Dixie – I am so sorry; but it is so good that you have something to look forward to. Enjoy your trip to Singapore!

Winegum- so sorry… I perfectly know the situation when you try to hide your sadness until night and then you just burst. A big    is all I can say.

Junieb –    ! Don’t give up hopes!

M2M – good luck! Hope you get started soon. 

Tama – sorry you are leaving us. Hope you get to have your IVF soon, and that we’ll hear of a BFP from you! Keep in touch, OK? 

Locket83 – welcome!

Huggies –    ! Are you buried in snow? Hope this cycle goes well.

Joeyrella – any news?   

Xmasbaby – good luck! Cheer up and try and be positive; and in the next two weeks try and keep yourself busy so that you don’t think about it too much.

Beanie, Kdb–  !

No news on my side, but have been feeling pretty AFish for days now, so I guess it is just the medications postponing her. Going to disappear until tomorrow; hope to read good news!

Hugs to everybody

Commutergirl
XXX


----------



## dixie13

Morning girls,

Winegum -   I'm so sorry af got you. We're long overdue a bfp on here! I think Weaselwife had got her bfp just before I joined this group and that was a few months ago. Statistically it MUST happen soon!! Hope you feel better soon, ready for next tx  

Junieb -   for today, please let it be a !

M2M - hope you can start tx soon  

Commutergirl - stay positive       

Huggies - yay it's looking good for next basting   Hope you can get it over with before your visitors arrive. 

Kdb - yes I will visit Sentosa, it's lovely there and it's also my friend's birthday and she's having a champagne lunch there. Unfortunately I won't be having any champers if we go ahead with another tx straight away, but I can still enjoy the  ! Hope you're ok?  


 to everyone else

Dixie
xx


----------



## junieb

hello everyone

ive done my test and yet again its a bfn , ive known it wld be as ive had af pains since b4 my insem, had it last iui too, just called my clinic and left a message waiting a call back, was due to start ivf nxt mth but not sure if i can do one more iui? just worried as my fsh is high12.4 last july and dont want it to get any higher, and times precious for ttc.

so so so sorry to sound so down, feel heartbroken again 

will be back on 2nite as i have work now but thankyou for all my goodluck messages

sending u all lots of luck on 2ww and lots of luck for those of us waiting to c what to do next and those that r just starting out xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning Ladies,

Well the sun is shining through my window and although it's still blooming freezing   it has ceratinly put a smile on my face oh... and the fact I lost 3lbs this week woo hoo  

Dixie - If you have time and are in any way fond of animals visit Singapore zoo as it's amazing  

Commutergirl - I hope it's good news for you  

M2M - Nice to hear from you hope you're well  

Junieb & Kdb - The men were all a bit weird were't they, if that one with the glasses had been my DH I think I would have punched him he was so annoying and just seemed to think it was all a joke! And why oh why they had their teenage son in there gawd only knows he looked pretty traumatised by it all. But I totally agree with you Kdb it didn't put me off just made me want it more I think that's why I felt a bit depressed afterwards as it's such an amazing thing! Hopefully we'll get to experience it one day soon  

Winegum -  I am so very sorry huni I really am   Nothing I can say can take the pain away but I just want you to know that I'm thinking of you and hope that in a few days time you'll start to feel a bit stronger and prepare yourself for your next cycle. Do you know when you can do the next one? Thanks for what you said about me that's really sweet and made me feel really good. I just know like everyone on here how hard this journey is and it's nice to know that we can help and support each other along even if it is via the internet. Keep positive  

Huggies - Hope you're managing to keep warm, I wish you all the best for this cycle I really hope that this is your time  

Xmasbaby - You only need one to make it work   I wish you all the best and hope that you have something to celebrate soon  

Hello to everyone else hope you're all keeping warm and well  

AFM - Off on the train to Cheshire soon with work not back until Saturday and then DH is off to Barcelona on Sunday with his work so we're hardly going to see each other over the next week   I shall just have to catch up with all my girlfriends and have some good quality girly fun  

Sarah
xxxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Junieb - I am so sorry huni   It's so heartbreaking I want us all to get the news we so deserve life is so unfair. Sending you a MASSIVE   Stay strong


----------



## dixie13

Junieb - a big hug to you   I'm so sorry you have to go through this. How many iui's have you done? Hope you feel stronger soon ready to go ahead with the next tx.  

Sarah - I have never been to the zoo there, but have heard it's a good one! Don't think I'll get time to do it this time but maybe next trip! Sorry you won't see dh for a week, make the most of it and have fun with your girlfriends!  

Dixie
xx


----------



## Huggies

junieb - Huge Hugs      I hope you are okay??  Let us know what the clinic say and what you plan to do next!!  

M2M - hope you get started again soon - good luck!!

Commutergirl - unfortunately not buried in snow!!  The HUGE storm that they predicted did turn into a good 5-6 hrs of snow last night, but this morning there is barely an inch on the ground - pretty glad.  Now the sun is shining and hoping it all melts!!

Dixie - hello love.

Sarah - hope you have fun in Cheshire, sorry DH is leaving you for Barcelona, but definitely worth getting lots of girl time in.

joeyrella - how you doing??

Huggies
xxxxxx


----------



## Beanie3

Junieb and Winegum i am so sorry....sending you both massive hug


----------



## xmasbaby81

Hey girls, how is everyone?

Winegum and Junieb - So sorry for both of u.   Its a real struggle to get thru the first couple of days after a BFN, but u'll manage to dust urself off and get focussed on ur next cycle which will hopefullt bring a BFP and everything will have been worthwhile. There are not many highs on this emotional rollercoaster eh?? Oh btw winegum Donnab was our last BFP but it was au natural after failed IUI. Hope she's doing well. 

Huggies - Glad the snow cleared by morning. I'm sick looking at snow this year! Hope we get a nice hot summer to go with the cold winter we've had. Good luck with basting

Scaralooloo - Oh thats a shame u'll not be seeing DH but I'm sure u'll have great fun with ur girlies.

Kdb - totally agree about that tv programme, it just made me want it more. Imagine the feeling of holding that newborn in ur arms........the pain would fade instantly. We WILL experience that this year! 

AFM - basting went well so now for the long 2ww! Will be really bust tho so hopefully not be too bad. Got my results for my thyroid today, it was slightly high at 5.4. As this was 4.5 when it was last tested in Sept, I said I would like something done, so they have took another blood test for thyroid antibodies(anyone shed any light on this??) and I'll hopefully get the results 2moro. Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## joeyrella

junieb and winegum - really sorry ladies     no matter how much you try not to get your hopes up its still devastating isn't it?
glad to hear it went well xmasbaby, good luck    

AFM i'm on a real IUI downer at the moment!  i've been on here since september and i think i'm right in saying i've only seen two BFPs in that time - lou and weasel?  beginning to wonder why we put ourselves through it   OTD for me is sunday.  up until now i've been having lots of sharp little aches and twinges so thought maybe there was a chance it had worked, but today its changed and i'm feeling like the witch is on her way.  hubby said "why don't you just do a test and get it over with, have you got any?" bless him for being so easy at caving in on his 'you're definitely not testing early this time' rule and for thinking there's ever been a time in the last three years when i've had no pregnancy tests in the house.


----------



## Winegum

Lovely ladies - I can now see what people mean when they say that they "couldn't have done it without their FFs" *Huggies, Junieb Commutergirl, Dixie, Sarah, Beanie, xmasbaby & joeyrella*, thank you all so much for your sweet comments of support. It gave me a huge lift when I got in tonight. 2 dpbfn and I'm doing OK. 

*Junieb* -    so sorry honey. It's a devastating blow and it hurts like hell. Hope things lift a bit for you in the next day or two, once you have the next stage in your mind maybe? Will you write your signature so we can see what your path to tx has been? Have you had an AMH done sweetie, cause the result of that can trump your FSH. I've had two FSH done over two years and both times it was elevated like yours but my AMH is OK, so nothing to worry about too much. More hugs for you  xxx

*xmasbaby*, you have it absolutely spot on, it IS a huge struggle for a little while - you wonder if you will ever feel un-teary again, you want to retreat, how can you possibly feel sexy ever again, you want to give up tx, etc etc but it's amazing how it does lift and you do dust yourself off. You're right about the highs too - I've had about two in 4 years, one was learning that I ovulated on my first two Clomids, the other was that I grew 1 follie last month! Hope your thyroid investigations get you the results you need. Glad basting went well and lots of  - hope it's your turn.

*Sarah * -  fab weight loss, well done you - you must feel v pleased with self. I hope you have a good w/e despite being away from your DH. You have a very common sense approach which I like and you word things well. I'm sure for a lot of us it is easy to encourage others, but we are a lot harder on ourselves.

*Dixie* - have a fab time in Singapore. Are you doing a Clomid IUI again? Wishing you all the best for this cycle - hope it's your turn too. 

*joeyrella * -  loved your pg test/hubby comment - well done for staying away from the sticks. I'm glad you said about being on an IUI downer - I know what you mean. I've been thinking to myself, well, if ovulation is my problem and Clomid (mostly) made me ovulate but didn't get me pg, then how is IUI going to be any better? Apart from bypassing the cervix and using a diffrerent drug to stim the follies, I can't really see how it's going to help, I know it's a bit simplistic but the more you fail the more questions you have and the less you understand it seems! Plus all the BFNs on here - it's not encouraging, but I will just get on with it all the same. Can't help feeling like I'm just plodding through these IUIs in order to get to IVF. 

Hello everybody else and hope you're all OK. 

AFM - baseline scan today, all OK to go again. The clinic have decided I don't need to down reg as I don't have regular periods, so there is no point (you had my file, why did you make me do it last time??  ) so I'm just on the puregon this month, hoping I'll get a couple of follies this time. Back for a scan next wed.

 and  to eveyone
Bye for now
Winegum x


----------



## loopylisa73

Hi Girls, 

Winegum said to pop in here and chat....

I had my 1st IUI fail on saturday devestated didnt come close, even now i feel bloated and sore boobs 3 days after periods over? WHY?

Cant do the next try till march/april
I had pregnyl and had 2 follies is this good?? well it didnt work but wondered if this was a good sign at least??

thx for listening xx


----------



## Beanie3

Hi Loopylisa

Welcome to the mad house lol....So sorry about 1st IUI not working...Like you my 1st time didnt work...will have my 2nd IUI end march....Dont feel sad for feeling so devestated, we all get our hopes up, even though you try hard not to..i cried all day on OTD even though i knew it hadnt worked a few days before...

I still have sore boobs and bloatedness still even after my period..apprently side effect from all the meds we are taking, you will get to know some very lovely and supportive ladies here...if it wasnt for them dont think I would got through my IUI...

Sending you massive hug hun...


----------



## loopylisa73

Hi beanie_1

My second is end of march as my doc is away atm, an i dont no how but i knew it hadnt worked but was still destroyed when the proof arrived, i didnt realise symptoms were the same for both .....how cruel is that huh

First day on FF and i have learned so much , heard some good advice , i will be back xxx

thanx


----------



## kdb

Winegum, I like the new acronym "dpbfn" but let's hope that it turns in to dpbfp for all of us really soon!  Understand why you are wondering whether IUI is any better than Clomid, and some 'specialists' don't think it is, but the way I look at is that you often have the oppty to learn something from each cycle (eg, different response to different meds - be it lining, follies, longer/shorter luteal phase, etc) and if yo ucan do that in a less invasive way than IVF then that's a good thing.

Also at this point in time we (I say we because as far as I know lack of ov is our only issue too, same as you) *think* ov is the problem but there could be something else going on inside that IUI may bypass that brings us the magical BFP!

If DH and I had more time up our sleeves I would want to give IUI three full goes before IVF, but for various reasons we want to complete our NHS tx this year.

I saw a v senior cons to discuss IUI v IVF and he said that (dep on what the IF issue is) more often than not it boils down to whether you're in a hurry or not!!!!  Crazy but true.

Not sure this helps you at all?!!  

Joeyrella - yes I think WW was our last BFP although a clinic thread that I post on has just had a BFP with dIUI (third attempt), and two girls currently on IUI 2ww so I will report back if / when good news.  Try to stay +ve honeybee - it really isn't over til it's over     

Xmasbaby - good luck for your Valentine's 2ww!!!!!!!   

Hugs and hellos to all the other girls
xoxox
kd


----------



## locket83

OMG how do you girls keep up with this thread? i've just hasd to make notes to help post my reply lol  

winegum- really sorry this cycle didn't work out for you   positive thinking for you for the next one

Scaraloo- let hope 3rd time lucky indeed! thanks for tips on nuts n pineapple juice. Started eating a handful of nuts a day as read it helps thicken your lining.

Xmas baby- good luck with 2ww- I hope to hear some fab news in 14 days! 

huggies- good luck with basting! 

Loopylisa, welcome!, sorry your 1st cyle didnt work out hun   positive vibes for next one x

Beanie & Dixie- you're not going to believe what happened on Wednesday- sent an email to the senior commissioner manager who approves the funding in the SE and transpires the gyne was talking out of his backside- a BMI of 19 is fine for treatment and within the guidelines as it says on there funding criteria last revised april 09- I even mentioned this to the Gyne and he shook it off! anyway the commissioner couldn't belive what I had been told and sounded concerned that consultants were giving out wrong info- especially telling me I wouldnt get funding when he knew I would! think he is going to ensur ethis consult doesn't continue giving the wrong info as asked for his name. He asked for my NHS number and is going to look out for my referal and oversee it himself! goes to show the medical professional are not always right! feel very relieved tho!   

hope everyone else is well

oh and happy friday!! 

Locket xxx


----------



## commutergirl

Hello ladies,

no news here yet, but I keep spotting, so I am pretty sure "she" is on her way. Also on my previous IUIs she arrived a few days later than the OTD, guess it's the medication.
at least the friend who was visiting us has now left, so I'll be able to cry in peace.
Now I am at the stage when I am afraid of going to the loo... I'll probably hold my pee until tonight  .


Huggies - so does your nickname actually stand for Haggis   ? I had several holidays in Scotland and they are among the best ones I have ever had! A couple of years ago we walked the West Highland Way, and we loved it. 
I was actually wondering what an American girl was doing on a British forum. (btw I'm an Italian expat, but I stick to the British forum as the Italian ones are really depressing: just a long comparison of symptoms without people really "talking" to each other).

Junieb, I am really sorry. hope you manage to do another iui. For the moment, try and be positive, OK?

Joeyrella - well, the whole testing business is still a bit mysterious to my husband. On one of the previous rounds I told him "well, tomorrow I'll do the test" and his reply was "what test?". And it's not that he forgot about what had happened two weeks before... However, I must say that I only did three tests in my life! I should probably thank my previous GP for this, who when I went to see her after 1 1/2 years of TTC told me "now don't get stressed and start testing whenever you feel strange; you might waste money and seeing a negative test is always disappointing".      for Sunday!

Xmasbaby - good luck and keep yourself busy to avoid thinking too much!

Sarah - girlie quality time sound like good fun! A friend of mine is getting married next summer and she has decided that her hen night will be a bunch of friends at her place, cooking and chatting together and having a sleepover. I am looking forward to it! 

Winegum - you said exactly what I am thinking. My clinic insists on recommending IUI first for unexplained IF cases, as it's a lot cheaper and much easier to bear physically and emotionally, but at least on my first two IUIs I felt as if they were boxes I needed to tick just to score points for the one that would work.

Dixie - come on, you can treat yourself to a glass of champagne! Certainly drinking litres of it won't help, but I believe one glass won't do any harm.

Loopylisa - welcome, and sorry your IUI failed. One just thinks "why SHOULDN'T it work?".
On my first IUI I also had sore breasts and general pre-period symptoms after my period; then it arrived again just a couple of weeks later. My consultant told me something like "when you are dealing with hormones you can never predict the outcome". He told me it might be a functional cyst that would disappear. However after that very short period everything went on as normal.

A nice weekend to everybody!

Commutergirl


----------



## Beanie3

Hi ladies

Commuter -   hope af stays away....

Huggies - Good luck hun  

Junieb -    hope you ok hun

Locket - fab news about the bmi...even my dietcian said the bmi not the right guideline to go by...so hard to keep up lol

Joeyrella -     for sunday

Xmasbaby -    hope all is ok

Sarah - some good girly quality time  

Winegum - hope your ok, good that you dont have down reg again  

Dixie - have a fab trip  

Kdb - not much longer till your trip  

Big hugs to everyone   

AFM - so want to   saw the consultant about my scoliosis and she said that the pain i have been having in my stomach area the last month not down to iui or drugs but my back...so she said that may have not helped my tx at all..so she did alot tx today..so sore but hopefully couple more sessions and my back and stomach muscles ect will be fighting strong for round 2...


----------



## Huggies

Hey Gals,

TGIF!!!  

beanie_1 - big hugs girl    so sorry you are in pain, especially as it has nothing to do with IUI!!!  I really hope you feel better soon and you are much stronger for round 2!! 

commutergirl -        praying the witch stays away!!!   .  Huggies has nothing to do with Haggis, although I wish it did now!!  I have looked and attempted at American forums, but they are not half as good as the UK ones. Glad to hear you are an expat too - how long have you been in the UK?  I love Italy - one of the best holidays I have ever had!!! 

Locket - Glad all that BMI stuff is sorted out and that you found someone who talks sense!!!  

Kdb - Hello, how are you feeling?  Have you been glad of the treatment break?

loopylisa - Love the name!!! Welcome to the thread and so sorry for you result on Saturday - it kills us all, but somehow we always come back and do it again!    Two follies sound good.  Everyone on here has very mixed and different results.  All the best for your next go.

Winegum - glad all is well and you can get started on another cycle.  Glad you don't have to downreg either, fingers crossed you have a good cycle.

joeyrella - feel the same way hun, been here since July/Aug last year and only really remember 3 BFPs - just hope our time comes soon.  I know each month the docs get a better understanding, but I just want something to click and to work for a change!!!  How are you feeling??

xmasbaby81 - certainly sounds like they should be do something for your TSH level - I got a 3.45 2 weeks ago and now on levothyroxine to bring that down.  Seemingly docs helping with fertility would like the level to be between 1 and 2, although 3-5 is considered within a normal range outwith fertitlity and pregnancy.  They will now be checking your TSH 4 levels and if they show an abnormality then it is likely they will give you medication to control.  Let us know how you get on.  Best of luck for your 2ww.

AFM - scan today and my one follie is now 19.6mm so I reckon I will be doing trigger shot tonight and then basting tomorrow!!  Sorry that I only have the one follie, but what can one day - I am hoping to not be in as much pain as last month where I definitely did over-stim.  Glad it is happening on a weekend so i can chill out before my visitors arrive on Sunday.

PS - if you want a laugh     The last 2 scans I have had - I have had to press hard on my ovaries so they could get a clear image of my follies - I have too much GAS circulating!!!         How embarrassing - but seriously, it has got painful - anyone have any suggestions as to how I can ease it!!!

Have a good weekend everyone

Huggies
xxxxx


----------



## Tama

Huggies I'm just lurking but I would suggest peppermint tea or beans. Honest I had a case of trapped wind and after sausage, beans and mash I was fine   Peppermint tea is very good and also ginger ale   x


----------



## dixie13

Hi girls  

Xmasbaby -   with the . 

Joeyrella - stay positive   I really hope you get good news on sunday     

Loopylisa - welcome! sorry the first one didn't work, fingers crossed for next tx!  

Locket - great news! You would expect the consultants to know the facts and give out the right info... Hope you can start tx soon  

Commutergirl - hope af stays away!     

Huggies - great follie! Hope this is the one that sticks   

Beanie -   sorry you're in pain, hope you get better soon, ready for next tx.

 to everyone else.

Afm I've been in a flood of tears all afternoon   After feeling so strong and positive and scans booked in for next week I called work to organise time off and had a very upsetting conversation with one of the managers. To make a long story short I've had to cancel tx this month   All this is stressful as it is without having to deal with patronising and ignorant people at work, who really don't care about you. I'll be back to my normal self soon, but at the moment I'm feeling very emotional. I've started taking the clomid so I suppose I'll carry on with that and try naturally this month. For all of you on clomid, is it ok to have a drink whilst taking it? I was off alcohol completely but feel the need now!

Dixie
xx


----------



## Beanie3

Dixie hun     so sorry you had to cancle tx


----------



## loopylisa73

thanx for the welcomes everyone ,

I know i have gotta be a bit stronger  and deal with it all a bit better, no matter what there is always another try for us
xx


----------



## joeyrella

hello! 
very 'me' post coming up......
i have a confession, i did a CB digital this morning and got a  
oh my god.  what if its still the hcg injection? could it still be the hcg? (i had it on thursday night, two weeks yesterday) what if its real!?! i wasn't supposed to test until sunday but couldn't wait.  have been out and bought four more tests, will be POAS tomorrow and sunday. what if its not still there tomorrow? OH MY GOD! hubby is adamant that we shouldn't be treating it as a real positive until sunday.
and breathe.....


----------



## daisy22

Hi Joeyrella

I'm sure some of the other ladies will correct me if I'm wrong but I think it takes about 2 weeks to clear the HCG trigger- so it sounds like a   to me!!

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Beanie3

Hi Joeyrella

Congartulations...So Happy and excited for you....    xx


----------



## dixie13

Wohoo Joeyrella      That's amazing!!!!! If you had the hcg injection over two weeks ago surely it would have gone by now? I think it's for real!!!! Finally some good news wohoo!!!!

Thanks for the hugs beanie   I'm feeling much better now, don't know what came over me earlier  - I blame the clomid!! And I will forever have 'emotional, hysterical wreck' on my file for the rest of my working life with this company  

Have lovely weekends everyone  

Dixie
xx


----------



## Tama

Joey     I was told it takes 7-14 days for the trigger to leave the system so I would say it's real xxx


----------



## joeyrella

oh my god!  if it is real that probably explains why i   watching deal or no deal.....
i can't wait to go to bed tonight just so i can wake up and do another test.  i don't know what i'll do now if its BFN tomorrow.


----------



## Tama

Hun I've never had a BFP ever, so don't know how you feel but I would say until tomorrow enjoy every minute of feeling so totally happy and tomorrow I'm sure will bring you the same +ve result    xx


----------



## Huggies

Joeyrella!!!

[fly]OMG!! OMG!!             OMG!! OMG!![/fly]

I had such a feeling about you - WOOOOOOHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

We really needed this on this thread and I agree with the other girlies.............sounds like a definite Positive to me!!!!

OMG - keep us update and I pray    that you keep seeing those lines!!!

Huggies
xxxxx


----------



## Huggies

I just got the call, so trigger shot tonight and basting tomorrow and sunday!!  Feeling really low about it all, especially when I told hubby that we were all go for tomorrow morning and the first comment he made was 'well that is spin class screwed then'!  I felt like jumping off a bridge right there and then!    I have one follie, thats it...although its looking like a good one.
Can treatment be successful if you are low and struggling to function normally and feeling stressed out etc.....it does make me wonder!!

Anyway, just wanted to put that in before I get all excited again and delighted that Joeyrella finally has added a positive to the board!!! Here's to many more!!!

Huggies
xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Congrats joeyrella, that's great news      xxx


----------



## Beanie3

Huggies sending you lots      for tommorrow and sunday....xx

Joeyrella like all others said its been two weeks since hcg...enjoy the moment


----------



## Guest

Good luck for tomorrow Huggies       xxx


----------



## joeyrella

thank you ladies, i'm trying hard to remain 'cautiously optimistic' as my clinic advises.  

huggies      if my cycle has worked it must show that no matter how negative and stressed you feel it can still work.  i had my basting on a saturday as well, so lets hope its a lucky day


----------



## dixie13

Huggies -  lots of positive vibes coming your way        Stay strong and keep believing   I'm sure your dh's comment wasn't meant to be hurtful   One good follie is all it takes, and I really really hope this is the lucky one for you. 

Dixie
xx


----------



## HippyChicky

Joeyrella, fingers crossed you get another bfp tomorrow.

Huggies, good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## Huggies

Thank you lovely ladies - you are amazing!!!


----------



## loopylisa73

Joey  thats FAB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  well done, i bet your soo excited you could pee.......AGAIN hehe

Huggies i will be makin a spesh wish 4 u x


----------



## kdb

Yippeeeeeeee Joey!!!!!!!!!  Hope tonight whizzes by and you get an even fatter BFP tomorrow       

Dixie, I'm sorry you've had to cancel tx due to work   Heck yes, you deserve a drink!  

Huggies, happy vibes and    for tomorrow and Sunday!  Yes, BFPs can happen despite lots of things... a girl on my OI thread was on Puregon cycle #5, had an exam and a job interview, her DH was travelling and only home for one night during her fertile time... and hey presto, she got a BFP!  She couldn't believe it.  Really REALLY hoping this works for you this time sweetpea    

Good luck to any girls on their 2ww or stimming, hope everyone has a fab weekend!
xoxo


----------



## Winegum

Hi Girls 

*Joeyrella*    At last!!!!! You've broken the spell. Congratulations honey. I reckon you can be assured that the HCG trigger has gone and this is the real thing - I'll tell you why. My clinic gives us an extra 5000 of HCG (pregnyl) 1 week after trigger (instead of pessaries etc as luteal support) and gets us to test 14 + 2 days after insem, so on OTD, some HCG would have gone into my system 12 days earlier. If I had tested early, then 10 days, but you tested early at 14 days. Feel free to correct me if I'm completely wrong about this anyone. I can see why you are being cautious honey, but sounds like a cause for a celebration and a massive . Hope you keep getting those BFPs over the weekend - keep us posted.  (IUI downer indeed...... )

*Loopylisa73* - glad you found us sweetie. You sound a bit down, I hope we can all cheer you up. I just want to encourage you to get stuck into FF because I know it will be a massive support to you. x

*kdb* Thanks a lot honey - cool, clear voice of common sense as ever, and one who has asked all the right questions at their appointments! You are spot on about learning form cycles and tweaking the next to get a better response etc. How do you interpret your senior cons comment? I'm getting "it's a massive lottery with luck as the main component!". I have come to the conclusion that on one hand it is utterly amazing what medical science can do - extract eggs from your ovaries with a needle? Amazing! Inject a single sperm into a single egg? Unbelievable! But on the other hand there is still so much it can't do, like guarantee implantation - should be easy in the light of the other stuff, no? It is still such an inexact science. I remember the first GP I ever saw about my lack of periods telling me "there is still so much we don't know/have yet to learn about hormones" Any thoughts?

*Commutergirl*
Hang on in there honey - thinking of you. So are you half-Italian, Italian DH, lived in Italy, Italian with brilliant native speaker English My SIL is Italian, from Rome. I too have had two lovely hols there, on in Rome for their wedding and one in Sardinia with them last summer.

*Beanie* I've just realised that you aren't that far away form me - I'll give you a wave next time I drive up the M5! Hope your scoliosis treatment brings you some relief and you are good to go next month without interference from it.

*Huggies* - when you said you were a Scottish lassie living in USA my first thought was that you are like Ashley Jensen in Ugly Betty (character name Maggie??) , then I thought, I can't say you are like her cause she ran away from her DH and I didn't want you to get the wrong idea, but each time I think of you I imagine her, and she is a very fab lady, as I'm sure you are too - hope you don't mind! Don't get stressed out about being stressed out sweetie, when I am tempted to think to myself "I'm never going to get pregnant working this hard/skipping lunch/running round here there and everywhere putting others first/going to bed late" I always remind myself that people still get pg in war zones - if it's going to happen, nothing's going to stop it. Keep the faith, you have a prize winning follie.

*Dixie* Very sorry you have had to cancel. We just don't need outside forces making things worse do we?  I had to chuckle though when you came back on later - it IS the damn clomid  That stuff has evil powers! On the having a drink question, I reckon you should listen to your body - if you want a cheeky one or two then do it, but if you think you will feel guilty about it then don't. I drank occasionally on Clomid when I had a special occasion or whatever, or when I just fancied a gls of wine cause I hadn't had one for ages, it was a treat and I enjoyed it, just like I enjoy stuffing my face with winegums!

*Locket83* I can give you my tips on keeping up honey. I too was completeyl overwhelmed at the speed things whizz along on here - for example tonight while I have been writing this there have been a million posts about Joeyrella! (Yey!) Kdb suggested I have two tabs open in my browser, one with the thread open and one with my post, so I can flick up and down easily and re-read. I do that and combine it with jotting a few notes, especially if I have loads to catch up on or want to say something specific to someone. Jot down what page your last post was on too. Give it a cycle and you will be familiar with who is testing before/same time/after you, who is basting when you are testing etc and you will learn everyone's names. I think your're already doing great.  Fab news about your result with the commissioner/cons business - just shows, it pays to get armed with knowledge and go straight to the top.

It is impossible for me to write a short post - I must learn to be brief! Am I the only one who has abandoned all other evening activity? I seem to be on here every night at the mo 

Finally, hello to all you lovely lurkers  hope you're all OK
Night night


----------



## Beanie3

Hey There

Nope your not the only one who been having lack of activity during the evenings this week winegum.. 

Hope you all got lovely plans this weekend...i'm going forget all about tx and enjoy the weekend, its DH birthday on sunday..so as thank you for being so amazing taking him scub diving, gutted i can't jump in with him....

Jill x


----------



## kdb

Hi Winegum - I will write a proper reply this weekend re; IUI, IVF, the lucky draw that is conception, etc - but saw that you mentioned Sardinia: DH and I are planning our summer holidays in Sept to be one week in Corsica and one week in Sardinia.  Any tips on best places to visit / stay are most welcome!

We have winegums in NZ but I thought they were called something different here in the UK?  (Can't remember what though!)

Liquorice allsorts are my favourite!!

Must dash, still need to shower after pump class which was two hours ago!

Chat tomorrow girls,
sweet dreams Joeyrella!!!!!!!!!!

xoxo
kd


----------



## junieb

evening ladies!

hope u r all ok

joeyrella- what can i say! im so pleased, we so needed news like that so much!xx
huggies- good luck for 2moxx

after my awful bfn again yesterday, feel bit better 2day. no more iui for us, spoke to nurses at bourn and we have seminar 11th march and then appt to see consultant for ivf 18th march. thanku for all my lovely messages, they mean so much.

i will get back on here properly 2mo to do some personals, ive been looking after my 2 neices and nephew 2nite while my ds and hubby went for a meal,so thats been lovely for me after yday, i love them to bits!

hope u all have a great start to your wkend xxxx


----------



## Huggies

Winegum - I take it as a compliment - I love Ashely Jensen and funnily enough one of my Australian expat friends were discussing her tonight - they love her!!  I must admit, the Americans are very enamoured by accent and I am used a lot by my company in recording marketing materials!!    

junieb - glad you are doing better hun and that you had some nice quality time with your nieces and nephew.  Best of luck for your appointment in March, not too long to wait.

I can't thank you enough for all your support today girls - I have been overwhelmed in various ways today with the kindness and support of the people I am surrounded by, and if nothing else, I will always have that...so thank you.
I am going to have my treatments this weekend and then look forward to having a week with my beautiful god-daughters who arrive from Scotland on Sunday with their mum and dad.

Have great weekends and joeyrella -         

Huggies
xxxxxx


----------



## PompeyD

Congratulations Joeyrella           

Huggies good luck for your insem            Hope you have a lovely time with your god daughters


----------



## commutergirl

Hello ladies,

first of all, a big big yippeee for Joeyrella      !!! I understand why you are being cautious, but you have really no reason to think it's a false positive. 
And really, hearing about a positive on this list gives everybody so much hope! So look after yourself, OK?

Huggies - lots of good vibes!         Hope everything goes well. And enjoy your week with your goddaughters; now THIS is a nice way of keeping busy!

Beanie - So sorry about your back; hope it gets sorted quickly and it is one more thing to help your next treatment.

Dixie - so sorry to read this. It's enough to have to cope with all of this, and you really don't want any patronising and insensitive people increasing your burden. 
And yes, unless you spend the time feeling guilty I don't think that a bit of wine will do you any harm.
Maybe I'm not the best example, but I have been determined not to overturn my life until a BFP, so I haven't quit alcohol (but I am never been a big drinker I must say!).

Winegum - I also often wonder how much stress might affect my chances.
I have had two hectic weeks, but really, if I were to wait for quiet weeks I should probably take one whole month off - and then I would probably spend it feeling guilty about not working, so it wouldn't really help... but I keep thinking I should try and be selfish every once in a while!
as for your question, I am fully Italian, with a fully Italian husband. We came to England 5 years ago planning to stay for two years, but now, as we would say, it looks like we have pitched our tents here. I am even putting milk into my tea now - but keep struggling with Marmite 

AFM, I keep burying my head into the sand and have decided I'll test tomorrow. I just don't want the official disappointment right now. 
We are having dinner with nice friends tonight, and I have a good book to read, so I won't spend the rest of the day brooding!

A nice Saturday to everybody!

Commutergirl
xxxx


----------



## Winegum

Very quick one (yeah, right lol) ladies, just to wish you all a great weekend - lots of fun things going on for everyone to take our minds off tx. My Bro and Italian SIL arrived today with my gorgeous 9 month old nephew and are staying at my M&Ds just down the road so we will be seeing them this w/e, so a nice family time planned for me too.

Ciao Commutergirl - your English is *amazing* !! - (I used to be an English teacher and my DH is Turkish, so take it from me. I would never have guessed from your writing that you weren't a native speaker.) Fingers and toes crossed for Sunday honey 

Junieb - glad to hear from you sweetie - been wondering about you. Glad you have appt sorted for IVF - something to look ahead to. Glad you have had a good day today and I hope you are picking yourself up and dusting yourself off  Sorry for overuse of the word glad. 

More personals later but MUST go!
Bye for now
x


----------



## Winegum

Almost forgot - *Joeyrella*


----------



## daisy22

Good luck Huggies!!


----------



## dixie13

Good evening girls  

Joeyrella -     

Winegum - I decided against alcohol last night and had a non-alcoholic beer instead! Thought I give it a miss whilst still taking the clomid just in case it would enhance the effects and I end up   or .....

Kdb - that sounds like a lovely holiday! And I like your preconception plan, think you're on to a winner there!  

Junieb - good you're feeling better, and not too long to wait for an ivf appointment.  

Huggies - how did it go today?   

Commutergirl - I agree with you on the marmite! I'm swedish and like yourself had planned to stay in the UK for a couple of years but I'm still here 12 years later! Good luck for tomorrow     

Daisy -   how are you?

Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend!  

Dixie
xx


----------



## kdb

Good luck commutergirl!!!!!!!!!!           

Hej Dixie - a good friend of mine is Swedish (engaged to an Aussie, living here in London with their 8 month old son).  DH and I have just booked our flights for their wedding in August, all the way up in Lulea.  Am excited about it already   Whereabouts are you from in SE?


----------



## commutergirl

Hello ladies,

I am out of the game - AF arrived this morning, kindly sparing me the stress of a test. Despite having expected it for about a week I am shattered and can't stop crying. It might as well be the end of the game; DH is mildly against IVF as he thinks it is pushing science a bit too far (and I myself have mixed feelings about it for different reasons); our clinic does not recommend carrying on with IUI after a 3rd unsuccessful attempt. We are not going to make any decision right now; he even suggested we might have a go at alternative medicines (any experiences? my feeling is that in that field you really need to know where to go to make sure you are not hitting a charlatan, as there are much fewer controls than on conventional medicine), but whatever we do we'll wait for a while. Maybe we'll see if we could go for a fourth IUI next summer anyway, in the hope that we are both more relaxed by then (assuming that it has some effect). I don't know and don't want to think about it right now.

I'll come back later or tomorrow for personals. Now I just wanted to say a big *thank you* to you all for your support  . I had been thinking a lot before registering here, and, after that, before beginning to post (yes, I had been spying on you!): I wasn't really sure that "talking" to strangers would be the thing for me, but I hadn't realised yet how important it is to share this experience with people who know what it is about.

Now I just can't bear the thought of going into the outside world playing the usual, no-nonsense S. I just want to scream how unfair this is. Good that it is Sunday and that I have a day to let it steam off...

Commutergirl
xxxx


----------



## Winegum

Commutergirl -       so sorry honey, the pain feels just too much to bear - again, doesn't it?   However much you expect AF, when she arrives, it's still utterly devastating, and throws up more questions than you can answer, and more turmoil and uncertainty.  Thinking of you this weekend.  Look after yourselves (and don't go anywhere, you've only just joined!)


----------



## loopylisa73

Commutergirl - 

i just started here too and as you say all of us here have one thing in common......we all know how much this hurts and are going thru the same,  dont leave but do take time for your thoughts  


Sorry to hear the news xxxxxxxx 

Loopy xx


----------



## Beanie3

Commutergirl  so sorry hun sending you massive hug    ..xx

Huggies hope basting went well this weekend..

Hope you all had lovely weekend ....

Will back to do more personnals, just snuck on as its DH birthday today.. xxx


----------



## locket83

Joeyrella- CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## joeyrella

one day away and there is so much to catch up on!

i can't remember if i've said   to loopylisa and locket83.  good luck ladies    

commutergirl - so sorry it didn't work, thinking of you    

huggies - how did it go this weekend? 

Dixie - sorry to hear you had to cancel your next cycle, your work sound like a nightmare.  hope you're doing okay?

junieb - how are you doing?  

winegum - hope you are having a lovely weekend with your family.

hi kdb, how are you?

AFM the BFP is still here this morning!  i'm excited and worried all at the same time, and it doesn't feel real.  Thank you for all your lovely messages, you are such wonderful ladies x x x x x x x x x 

Also....ignore all previous 'i'm on an IUI downer' posts


----------



## locket83

Ooops, I somehow accidently posted and hadn't finished so...

Fab news joeyrella, love logging on and finding good news! xx

Winegum, thanks for the tips -using two windows now and finding it much easier than making notes, don't know why I hadn't thought of it before, not like I work with computers everyday or anything   

Junieb, really sorry on your BFN, stay strong and i really hope ivf works out for you x

Huggies, sending lots of postive thoughts your way good luck hun x

Dixie, sorry you're having a really hard time, I agree the last thing you need is a bunch of insensitive a*holes! I say enjoy your glass of wine or two and relax x

Commutergoirl, sorry AF arrived you're in a really difficult position if IVF may not be for you but there are so many natural fertility clinics out there offering treatments such as accupucture, homeapthy etc, just do a search on google for clinics in your area x ive only been on FF for a few months but have read of quite a few BFP's from these natural approaches, can't do any harm trying them xx  

Loppy Lisa, hope you're well 

Sorry if i've missed anyone.

I'm having a nice chill out avo on the sofa, dh watching the rugby then I'm going to cook us a nice fish dinner accompanied by a  nice glass of white wine , yummy!!

Enjoy your afternoon girls


locket xxx


----------



## cat1608

Evening girlies,

Joeyrella, BIG BIG Congratulations!!!! Fantastic news. It's about time we had a   on here.

I am going to arrange Acupuncture this week and the week after my drugs should arrive - abit worried about doing the injections! Are they easy girls and do they hurt? Hopefully AF should arrive sometime in last week of Feb (but with my cycles I can never be sure) ao i'll be all go with first session - exciting times ahead!!

Lots of hugs to everyone and loads of baby dust to you all.

BTW, how do you get all the happy faces etc on here - as you can see i tried to add a flashing BFP above, but it didn't work as with everyone else - am i being stupid?

Lots of love and hugs

Cat xx


----------



## cat1608

I am beiing stupid as it worked - DOH!!!  

xx


----------



## Meltowers

Hello everyone,

Sorry, not been on here much the past week as was lying low slightly after my BFN on Monday and thanks again for everyone's kind words.  Been reading the pages to catch up but it's very hard as so much going on!

Anyway wanted to start by saying big    to commutergirl, junieb, winegum  and anyone else who it didn't work out for this cycle. Like others have said, even though you kind of know the evil   is on her way, part of you still hopes you're wrong and it's still utterly devastating when she rears her ugly head. It knocks it out of you..

Huggies - how did the basting go?

Joeyrella - that's absolutely fantastic news!! It really is heartening to hear some good news.  So pleased for you 

Beanie - hope you're OK and feeling ready for the next go

Dixie - Sending you   and hope you're OK. This whole thing is hard enough without ignorant people adding to the stress!

Kdb - Hope you're doing OK and sending you loads of    for your next step

Tama - Glad to see you're still lurking and hope all good with you   

loopylisa, locket83, xmasbaby and Cat168-  and welcome,  don't think we've 'met' before. Hope you're doing OK and looking forward to future chats!

Sorry if I've missed anyone but so much to catch up on after a week!

As for me, after the awfulness of Monday the upside is that it's been kind of nice getting back to some semblance of normality this week. I've been doing all the things that I haven't been doing recently like having a REALLY, REALLY hot bath, a nice glass of wine and going for a run. We're going to just try on our own this month (for the millionth time!) whilst I have the tubes test again then probably another IUI in March. So, here's to a bit of valentines day   and hoping it'll work it's magic 

Love to all and speak soon Mel xx


----------



## junieb

evening ladies 

commutergirl-im really sorry, i know too well how u r feeling, im sending u a big hug. its so hard to think what to do next, ivf is a massive step to take, but i wish u loads of luck in what you decide to do. xxxxx
dixie-hope u r okxxx
locket83-how r u xxx
cat- hope u r ok xxx
huggies-hope all went well. hope u have a wonderful time with your god daughtersxxx
winegum-hope u r well. i will get round to doing my sigature! and will look in to doing amh too, thanku for your advice the other day xxx
sarah- how are u xxx
hi to xmasbaby,daisy,kdb,beanie meltowers and anyone ive missed!
afm, feel lot better now, coming to terms with my ivf, not the road i wanted to go down but feel ive got no choice now, ive come this far and conquered my big massive fear of doing needles! so, im going to keep going with my treatment, i just found it harder with my neg result than last time, so i just decided i cldnt do another iui my cons said he didnt think id be successful with iui, more chance with ivf


----------



## junieb

me again, ran out of writing space,  

but even though im not a iui girl no more, im still goin to pop on here and check u r all doing well

joeyrella- bfp-so exciting!!

again thanku for all my messages, will catch up sn!xxxxxx


----------



## HippyChicky

Joeyrella ~ I'm so happy you're still getting a bfp. I was on this thread for a long time and the only other BFP i remember was Weaselwife.


----------



## Scaralooloo

Joeyrella -   Whoop whoop   how exciting! Congratulations I am so happy for you and your DH. I hope you're feeling ok?  

Junieb - I know it's hard and it seems like such a giant leap going onto IVF but you're doing the right thing and lets hope that you get the result you deserve. Keep strong and positive and you'll get there and all this pain and suffering will seem like a distant memory  

Meltowers - Happy Valentines day, hope you and DH have been spreading some luuuuurrrrvvveee   Glad you're feeling stronger and more positive. It's hard and takes time. Looks like we might be cycle buddies as I'll be doing my next IUI in March as well.  

Cat1608 - Enjoy the acupuncture it's meant to really help, Im going to look into it this week. Hope this cycle brings you some good news  

Locket83 - Hope you've had a nice chill out day with DH 

Beanie_1 - How you doing huni? Hope you've had a lovely weekend?  

Commutergirl - I am so very sorry huni   nothing I can say that will take away the pain that you're feeling just now. But I just want you to know we all now how you feel and we're all here to support each other and help get through the bad times. Don't make any rash desicions now give yourself time to get over this and then sit down and look at what is on offer to you. Thinking of you and remember we're always here as a shoulder to cry on. Take care of yourself huni  

Kdb - How you doing? Hope you've had a lovely weekend?  

Winegum - Hope you've had a lovely weekend with your family?  

Huggies - I hope tx went well, thinking of you and really hope that this is your time   Hope you're having a lovely time with your family?  

Dixie - How you doing honeypie? Hope you've had a lovely weekend?  

Locket83 - Hope you've had a lovely Valentines day and got spoilt rotten  

Loopylisa - I love that name   How you doing? 

Hello to anyone else I may have missed, very tired so not focusing very well  

AFM - Busy few days away with work so feeling pretty tired. DH took me out for a lovely romantic meal last night which was lovely I even treated myself to a couple of glasses of Prosseco...check me out   DH left for Barcelona this morning   so all on my own today...managed to catch up on all my chores...I know I'm so rock n roll   Anyway better get some shut eye.

Love   and fairydust to you all on Valentines Day  

Sarah
xxxx


----------



## kdb

Joey - have you told the ex IUI girls - Shemonkey, Fran, Arnie, Pompey et al?  Congrats again!

Commutergirl.... oh, so so sorry sweetpea, do take some time out before making any decisions about future tx    

Meltowers - just read your signature LOL LOL I'm with you on the cat food!


----------



## Weaselwife

Joeyrella - Woooooohooooooooooooooooooo       alert.  Congratulations!  At last another IUI'er to show it works!
If you feel anything like I did, it's utter shock, some happiness and a tonne of worry!  Lets hope the next 2 weeks fly by and you get to see a lovely heart beat at a 6wk scan.  It's utterly terrifying from now until around 12 weeks, but keep positive and happy.  You are on the next run of the ladder...congrats!

Tama - I haven't posted for a while, but wanted to say   and hope it's not long until you have your 2nd attempt.  Let hope with a DR in the mix you will have more follies and a better cycle with a BFP!  Hope the wait isn't too long and keep positive.  Don't beat yourself up about it not working - DH loves you and is just upset for you and him, but your dream is still alive.... 

KD - Hi, good to see you are are making plans and jetting around!  I'm sure you'll be going to Sweden with a big belly!  Take care 

Hi to everyone else and  .  Hoping Joeyrella news has given you renewed energy.

AFM - I'm fine.  2nd trimester and I can feel my immune system has weakened - colds, coughs etc.
WW


----------



## M2M

A HUGE congratulations to Joeyrella, whose news cheered me up this weekend.  So pleased for you!   

Massive hugs for those of you struggling at the moment.    As we haven't even started treatment yet I have no idea how you must be feeling, but I'm emotionally wrung out already, even after a few GP appointments and blood tests - this journey is such a rollercoaster.

Please let there be lots more    results for the IUI girls soon!     Good luck and loads of babydust for those of you on the 2WW at the moment...


----------



## Me and Her

Hi everyone,

congrats to all those with BFPs and best wishes to all those still waiting. 

I don't know if this is the right place to post but I am just looking for some thoughts/advice.

We are right at the beginning of our ttc journey, although we have been thinking about it for years. We are a same-sex couple in our late 20s and we have no known fertility probs. Our NHS won't fund treatment but  they have treated me to a HSG and various blood tests - all of which were normal. We decided to use Bourn Hall as it is our nearest clinic and also, for £1000 they guarantee the spem donor is available until our family is complete. This is important to us as my partner is hoping to carry our second child if all goes well and we would like our children to have a genetic link if possible.

So , we planned to ask for un-medicated IUI for our first couple of cycles and then see how it went. However, when we went to see the consultant last week, he informed us that they only do medicated cycles! I pushed the point and he said they would not offer un-medicated as it had a lower chance of success. Then he said that for medicated there is a 25% chance of multiples. 

I came home really upset and I wasn't quite sure why but after a few days thought I think partly its due to the fact that it seems overly medicalised, forcing my body to ovulate, when its doing it on its own! But I think the main thing is the chance that we will have twins (or more!). My two best friends have twins (one set by IVF and the other without assistance), I have seen how difficult their pregnancies were and how they didn't really start to enjoy their children until they were a year old because of all the hard work and lack of sleep. This is not how I imagined becoming a mum would be like. I always thought it would be an enjoyable time (with hard bits) rather than the other way round! Also, we are not well off and it would be a huge strain financially, niether of us have family near by to help. Plus if I have two babies - will we be able to afford for my partner to have a third child - I don't want to take away her chance of experiencing pregnancy...

I know I am being very selfish and ofcourse I will be very grateful for any children we have. I am very concious that we are lucky not to have any (known) problems.

It just seems so unecessary - If the clinic's policy was different we could have several unmedicated cycles to see if they would work first - we are not in a massive hurry - although we are keen to get going. There is no reason why it shouldn't work that we know of. I know the odds aren't as good but it can work. Then if we had to go for medicated or IVF later on, then I think I could accept it more easily as I would know this was our only chance of having a family.

Our only other option is to move to a clinic where they offer unmedicated cycles, but I cannot find one that offers the guarantee of sibling sperm.

Sorry for the selfish and negative rant but I can't talk to my best friends as it would sound like I am saying their twins aren't fab (which of course they are). My partner is very supportive but at a loss with how to help!

Any advice would be gratefully recieved. Sorry if I sound like an ungrateful cow.

xx


----------



## dixie13

Hi girls  

the post I've just written disappeared, don't know what I did, a bit annoying but here we go again!

Commutergirl -  I'm so sorry  . Take some time out to get over this and so some research on alternatives, there's a lot of options out there if you don't want to go down the ivf route. Stick around and let us know how you get on  

Joeyrella - how are you feeling?  

Kdb - you'll have an amazing time in Lulea, it's beautiful in the north. How long are you going for? I'm from a small town in the south called Nybro, I haven't been back since July last year because life's been too busy.... was hoping to go for easter but I've got too much course work to do so I don't think it'll work out.

Cat - great that you're about to start tx! I haven't done the injections (apart from the trigger shot) but some of the other girls will be able to tell you more.  

Mel - glad you're feeling better and have enjoyed some 'normality' this week. We're also trying naturally this month and if that doesn't work we'll be doing the next iui in March. Fingers crossed for both of us this month!  

Junieb - good luck with the next step of your tx, hope ivf brings you a lovely bfp!  

Huggies - hope you're ok?  

 to Loopylisa, Sarah, Locket, Winegum, M2M and everyone else that I've missed  

Afm going on a trip this evening so might not get a chance to check in on you all this week, good luck to everyone having scans, tx or testing (is anyone testing this week??). I really don't want to go away at all, but at least I'll be around for ovulation next week some time   

Dixie
xx


----------



## dixie13

Hi Me and Her, all clinics are different but I don't understand why you can't have the choice of a natural cycle if you're paying for it yourself? I'm having nhs funded tx and was happy to start with a couple of natural cycles, unfortunately it hasn't worked for us (yet!) and I wanted to move on to medicated iui but I'm not allowed even if we pay for the drugs ourselves because of the increased risk of multiples. Personally I feel that the jump from natural iui to ivf is too big for me right now, but I'm also very greatful for the funding we receive so I suppose we just have to follow their protocol.

Sorry I'm not really helping, but wish you all the best of luck with whatever you decide.

Dixie
xx


----------



## commutergirl

Hi girls,

a really big thank you for your support   . It is so good to have a place where you can scream your anger knowing that you will be understood! I don't regret our choice of not telling anyone but the closest friends; I simply couldn't cope with the questions or, at least, the questioning looks...
No, I am not leaving this forum (how could I?) and we are not making any rushed decision. In a while we'll probably ask for a follow up consultation to see if there were any problems that might have prevented the tx to succeed this time. If we are going any further with the tx, whether it is iui again or we are making the big leap into ivf, it will be next summer anyway. Now I just want to sleep for a week or so!
The point is that we must also be realistic and remember that the older I get (I'm getting 39 this year), the lower the chances of anything working. So really we cannot afford to postpone any decision for too long. And I just don't want to give up on the idea of becoming parents - not yet!
Oh well, sorry about this self-centred rant. I am getting back into track now.

Winegum - thank you for your nice words. I felt like snooping around and have read your history on your profile: it's very sweet!

Meltowers - I also read your signature and laughed! So how are you getting on with cat food? Because I might consider giving it a go as well   And it shouldn't be worse than the canteen food anyway... (no, I am not eating it, otherwise it would be an easy explanation for my infertility...)

Joeyrella - no doubt your BFP would still be there! I am really glad for you, plus, in a selfish way, I think that hearing that iui DOES work gives hope to everybody on this forum...  

M2M - I was thinking about you as I hadn't read from you for a while. How are you appointments progressing? Keep it together hun OK?

Dixie - going somewhere nice? have a nice trip! How long before Singapore?

Kdb - your trip is also near! getting ready? 

Me and Her - welcome! Sorry to hear that your journey is so complicated even before beginning. I don't know anything Bourne Hall, but like Dixie I would have expected you to be able to chose your treatment if you are paying! Plus you are quite young, so you certainly have better chances of conceiving on a natural iui than we oldies
Sometimes I toy with the idea of having twins; at least it would solve the problem of not having an only child 

Junieb - good luck with your ivf. I might come your way, too, but I'll only do that if we are both convinced about it. Don't want to force DH into it

Huggies - how did it go last weekend?      for your 2ww!

Beanie - did you celebrate DH's birthday properly?

Sarah - thanks! yes, it is such a big comfort to know that there are virtual shoulders to cry on...

Big  to Loopylisa and Locket83, and sorry if I'm forgetting anyone. I got carried away, my lunch break is almost over and I want to post this!

A nice week to everybody!

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## lulumead

Hello all,

Sorry to butt in here, wasn't sure where to post but I wondered if anyone could offer their thoughts.
My clinic is suggesting doing a double basting for IUI - I'm using donor sperm as I'm a singlie....I thought most clinics had stopped this as no evidence to show it increases the rate, can I ask if anyone else's clinic is doing double bastings!  Mine will be 36 hours after trigger injection and then 24 hours later.

Thanks so much,
Lxx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies... 

Joeyrella -  still really excited for you  

Commutergirl - So glad that you have decided to to give up yet   

Huggies - sending you little    for your 2ww

Dixie - have lovely trip...cant be long until singapore

Scaralooloo -  glad you had lovely time before DH went away

Winegum - how are you doing

Junieb - good luck with ivf..lets us know hoe you get on hun

Tama - hope your ok...wishing you lots luck for next ivf

M2M - good to hear from you 

loopylisa, locket83 how you both ok..

Hope i havent missed anyone...

Hello cat, me&her, lulumead wishing you all he best with your tx..

AFM - Had relaxing weekend with DH spoilt him rotten for his birthday...Was great forget about tx for couple days, only week until i start DR feeling positive about it all, but see how long that lasts lol....but have week of work during tx which works out just right, will be working during 2ww but think that would be for the best...

   to everyone


----------



## dixie13

Commutergirl - you seem very realistic and sensible in your approach to the whole tx thing! I'm with you on the age, I'll be 39 soon and sometimes wish I was at least 5 years younger so we had a bit more time, it would be less desperate then I think. Don't give up!!!   I'm off to Cape Town this evening, Singapore is the next trip end of next week.

Lulumead - I don't know of anyone who's having double basting (I think Huggies have it but she lives the states) but if it was offered I would do it! It certainly won't hurt to have some more    in there!  

Beanie - glad you're feeling positive, long may it last!!     

Dixie
xx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Dixie - Wow Cape Town and then Singapore, lucky you. Hope it's holidaying though and not work   Have a fantastic time you deserve it and remember the Singapore Sling at Raffles  

Beanie_1 - Glad you and DH had a lovely weekend   And it's good that you're feeling a lot more positive about things, it's such a rollercoaster ride one minute you're up and one minute you're down. Try and hold onto the positive feeling if you can and hopefully things will work out for you both this time round   

Lulumead - I think Huggies who lives in America had a double basting but like Dixie says it won't hurt to get as much   in there as possible   Good luck with it all, hope you get a happy result  

Commutergirl - Good on you glad you haven't decided to give up yet, you sound really level headed about it all even if you may not always feel like it inside. I wish you all the best with whatever you and DH decide. Enjoy your sleep 

Me and Her - Like the others have said all clinics are different but I find it bizzarre that you can't choose how you want to proceed especially as you're paying for it. Can you look into other clinics? I wish you both all the best and hope things work out for you both.

AFM - Had a really boring day at work today really struggled to motivate myself and it didn't help that I had to go on a boooooooooorrrrriiiinng course this afternoon   Anyway home now and already in my PJs   

Hello to everyone else hope you lovely ladies are mighty fine  

Sarah
xxxx


----------



## joeyrella

hello everyone.  thank you for all your lovely messages    i hope everyone is doing well and staying sane.

hi weasel - yes i do feel happy, excited but mostly worried until we see a heartbeat.  i don't think either of us has slept for more than an hour at a time since friday.  

hi Me and Her - it does seem a bit stupid that you can't get the treatment you want.  i suppose by doing a medicated cycle it means they can anticipate, and to an extent control, exactly when you will ovulate so it goes some way to making treatment planning easier.  

hi lulu - if double basting was offered i would definitely go for it.  in the same way you would   more than once a month if you were trying naturally i think the more that's in there the better!


----------



## loopylisa73

cat1608 said:


> Evening girlies,
> 
> Joeyrella, BIG BIG Congratulations!!!! Fantastic news. It's about time we had a  on here.
> 
> I am going to arrange Acupuncture this week and the week after my drugs should arrive - abit worried about doing the injections! Are they easy girls and do they hurt? Hopefully AF should arrive sometime in last week of Feb (but with my cycles I can never be sure) ao i'll be all go with first session - exciting times ahead!!
> 
> Lots of hugs to everyone and loads of baby dust to you all.
> 
> BTW, how do you get all the happy faces etc on here - as you can see i tried to add a flashing BFP above, but it didn't work as with everyone else - am i being stupid?
> 
> Lots of love and hugs
> 
> Cat xx


Hey there,

One of my biggest fears are needles...I HATE THEM but they gave me this pen thing so its not too bad and with that you dont really feel it TBH
you may get that anyway.

Is it your first IUI??

loopy x


----------



## loopylisa73

Thanx everyone for the welcome messages, for those commenting on my name........

  Ever since i was small i have been the most ditzy person i know! i no hard to believe, but i can fall over whilst standing still i get brain freeze without icecream AND i have found my coffee in the fridge and milk in the cupboard more than once!!!
  
  Now i am doin all of this.....  Should be crazy mad and ditzy but Loopylisa seemed fit! Lisa is my real name btw

xxxx

Joey..... wow i am made up for you ! well done again!
x


----------



## cat1608

Hi Loopy!

This is my first treatment - exciting but nerve wrecking xx


----------



## loopylisa73

Everyone will say the same thing to you ................

Try and relax

Its sooo exciting and sooo scary too.. the result you want may be just around the corner.

Im hopefully going to do my 2nd round of IUI in march i was supposed to start it last week but my doc went away and she is all for seeing things to the end, (she didnt want to palm me off on someone i didnt know)  so i guess i gotta wait for her.

Let me know when you get your dates, keep gabbing on here to all  only been on here for a few days and already i feel better .....

Loopy 

xx


----------



## Soapie

Hello there,
I am new and am not sure if I am posting in the right place!! 
I wondered if anyone can help. We are trying to have a baby but found out my husband's vasectomy reversal has failed (it initially worked and we were blessed with a beautiful daughter now two ).
The vasectomy reversal has now scarred over sadly but we did store one pretty bad quality sperm sample.
Does anyone know if it is possible to have IUI with abnormals of 94% and motility of 14%? He produced 28million. It was a bad sample because we were not told how long to abstain for and we abstained for too long before he produced the sample.
We really want another child and are just begining on the road of knowing what to do. Would apprecaite any advice.
I hope all your dreams for babies come true  . I realise how incredibly lucky I am to have one.


----------



## Winegum

Hi girls 

Sounds like a few good weekends were had. Loving the international nature of this thread BTW.

*Beanie* - I meant "evening activity" as in hobbies you saucy minx  Glad you gave DH a good birthday, combined with a bit of Valentine's day celebrations, and had a nice break from thinking about tx 

*kdb* - I'm looking forward to your reply to my earlier post, I have another question which you might be able to shed some light on too (see later). Re sweets, or "lollies" as you call them (love it!), I can only really remember the cakes from NZ, lamingtons and neenish tarts and the like, and I loved peanut slabs - used to be able to get them for about 90c in the supermarket - yum. Licorice allsorts are also good but my absolute favourites are anything with caramel or toffee, or jelly like sweets. Sardinia is lovely, really unspoilt - I'm talking like I saw a lot of it, I didn't at all, but what I did see, was lovely. My SILs parents have a little holiday place in San Teodoro, about 45 mins from Olbia, top right as you look at Sardinia - lovely little beaches and coves, beautiful water. I think hiring a car is a necessity as public transport seemed really limited, and avoid August as basically mainland Italy empties out into Sardinia and it's rammed. We went in June and it was lovely and warm. I can find out anything else you need to know - and maybe commutergirl can help too?

*Huggies* - hope basting went well on Sat and hope you had a lovely reunion with your god-daughters and their parents and are continuing to have a lovely time with them. Glad you like Ashley Jensen - her character in Ugly Betty is Christina and she is gorgeous - don't tell me you work on a magazine as well 

*PompeyD* - I know you moved on from IUI and don't post here much but just wanted to say  on your BFP - saw from your signature. Hope your pregnancy is advancing well. 

*Commutergirl* - have you really given Marmite a chance?  Hope you're OK honey.

*Dixie* - off you go on your travels again - I know it's work but it sounds so glam, and I also know that airline staff must get soooo sick of people thinking that it's glam when actually it's hard work just like any other job! What a great compromise - good solution to have a non- alcoholic beer. I have to confess, sometimes, having any old non-alcoholic juice but out of a wine glass often works for me. 

*Joeyrella* - just have to say  again. I can imagine that the worrying just intensifies and it's no less of a rollercoaster but I hope you and DH are allowing yourselves to keep dancing around the living room bouncing on the sofas and shreiking. 

*Cat1608* - glad things will be getting going for you soon. You are very brave going it alone, if i can say that in a non-patronising way, but with genuine admiration and I hope your dreams come true. Injections are fine - like anything, you only have to do it once and it's a breeze. Just give yourself time to get ready and don't rush.

*Junieb* - hope you are OK.

*Sarah* - I had a lovely weekend thanks, glad you had a lovely meal out with DH - hope you have a lovely reunion with him when he returns from Barcelona - what have you got planned? 

*M2M* I read about your heartbreaking experience of the adoption process on the "stupid things people say" thread (I lurk that thread and love it!) - you have done things in reverse and already been through your fair-share of ups and downs and stresses and strains. I really hope IUI works out for you and that you and DP get your BFP soon.

*Me and Her* - sounds like you have some big decisions to make - I hope it all works out for you and you get the treatment that you want.

*Loopylisa* - glad you're feeling better honey 

Welcome *Soapy* - sorry I can't really help but I wish you all the best in your quest to complete your family

Hello to everyone else and hope you're all well - who's doing what this week?

AFM  - two things: 1) My clinic says to resume all normal activity after basting and while I didn't do anything insane immediately after basting, I did continue with my weekly one swim and one run - what are your views on exercise? 2) I'm feeling a bit insecure about my clinic "choice" due to a couple of comments I've read basically dissing it. I'm NHS, was offered a choice of 2 clinics and chose the nearest. It seems that I could also have asked to go to the clinic with the 3rd best results in the country which is not in my county but just near enough to get a referral. I didn't do any research about my local clinics because I didn't want to give myself another stick to beat myself with - I mean, we all change things about our lifestyles when TTC but how many of us can attribute a pregnancy to any of those changes? I mean what do success rates really mean? Surely they are so dependent on so many things? And I'm afraid my thoughts are that if it's going to happen, it's going to happen because so much of your success is down to you and what's going on in your body, no matter where you get your treatment.  If I'm being  , then blow my justifications out of the water, but tell me this, how easy is it to change clinics on the NHS mid-treatment, has anyone done it? Should I do it? Am I reading too much into a couple of other people's personal opinions?  I'm relying on you to sort me out girls.

Night night, hope you all have good weeks
Winegum xxx


----------



## Weaselwife

Winegum,

I don't know about if you can transfer on the NHS...with my experience of the NHS I would say probably not...or not without a wait and a lot of hassle - it prob also depends on your area...in my area I couldn't even get IUI!!

Anyways, my clinic (I went private) discussed "success rates" with me.  They had high success rates, but they said it's very misleading.  Apparently they can only record a success based on the 1st attempt.  So, if there were 5 girls who all got a BFP, but 1 on the 1st go and 4 on the 2nd, then the success is actually 1 out of 5, rather than 5 out of 5 (hell a success is a BFP, not a BFP on the 1st go!)   isn't it.  I'm sure the NHS have to report in the same way.  I suppose it's a baseline for comparing clinics, but I think misleading.  I'd rather see a breakdown of success in conjunction with average attempts.  I believe it's also very specific to our bodies....medicine can't do it all.  I think the important factors in choosing a clinic are:
1)  Ease of communication and accessibility (out of hours etc)
2)  Attention to details (close monitoring, clear guidance, acting in the moment, not the next day)
3)  Expectations are clearly defined.

Hope that helps
WW


----------



## savannahlu

Joey,

Just popping in to say *Congratulations*. Well done girl. That's fantastic news. I'm so happy for you.

Thank you for giving everyone else hope too.

Wishing you all the best with babyjoey.


----------



## Soapie

Winegum,
Thanks for responding. To be honest I am so new to this I don't really understand any of it.
Good luck. Really hope it happens for you and all the others on here.
I have a lot of information to gather and a consultation to have and then I will be back.
All the best to all of you. x


----------



## millie13

Hi Ladies

First off, CONGRATULATIONS to Joey, gives us all hope   

I won't do personals as I need to read back, but we have decided to go for an iui in March, as I am too impatient to wait lol, still with the clinic in Copenhagen, I think I will be less stressed this time and that will certainly help!!

Anyway will be back later.


----------



## M2M

I'm going to try to do a few personals now as I can never keep up for long enough to do them! 

*Me and Her* - We're in a very similar boat, being a same-sex couple of similar ages to you and your DP. Our local clinic, which is absolutely convenient for us as it's about 1 minute's walk away from our office (!!!) offers only medicated IUI treatment. We were really hoping to go for unmedicated for at least our first few tries, as we'd much prefer to have one baby at a time as well! But they don't offer it, frustratingly.  The next closest clinic is over an hour's drive away and we'd have to take very short notice leave from work, which I don't think would work out for us - we'd have to go during my ovulation, which doesn't always happen at the same in my cycle, so we'd never know in advance. The annoying thing is that if we had unmedicated DIUI at our local clinic, I could just pop in during my lunch break if I found out I was ovulating.  Frustrating or what?!! So we're having the same dilemma. It's a real pain because we're paying for the treatment, and plenty of other clinics offer unmedicated cycles.

*Dixie* - I hope you're having a lovely trip!    Sounds amazing. Good luck with your next cycle.

*commutergirl* - I hope you're doing okay.  I wish you the very best of luck in your decision-making process but it does sound like you need a bit of time to heal at the moment. Make sure you have plenty of cuddles/wine/chocolate (delete as appropriate) and really treat yourself to some "me" time. Oh and get some sleep! 

*lulumead* - I would go for the double IUI if I were you, unless it's prohibitively expensive of course! Some clinics charge up to £600 per vial of donor sperm  so if it's an extra £600 you may not want to bother, but it's your choice of course. Have they said how much extra it'll cost?

*beanie* - Glad you had a lovely weekend.  You both deserve a bit of a breather. I'm so glad you're feeling positive about DR and I'm hoping the PMA lasts!    

*Scaralooloo* - There's nothing quite like coming home and getting straight into your PJs, is there? 

*joeyrella* - Been thinking of you and sending you loads of babydust!  So pleased for you!

*loopylisa73* - Welcome! I don't like needles either and I'm really hoping that if we have to use injectibles, I get the choice of having the little pen things rather than ACTUAL needles... 

*cat1608* - GOOD LUCK!  

*Soapie* - Good luck with your TX! I don't know anything about sperm motility/abnormality I'm afraid but the other ladies here will surely be able to help.

*Winegum* - Thank you  and yes - people tell us we've done things in reverse.  We thought we were doing the right thing by going down the adoption route and it did feel right for us at the time. We were absolutely 100% committed to it, but it wasn't to be and ended in heartbreak which took us a fair few months to get over. However, now we have started to think about the TTC route, we're realising that this also, at this point in our lives, feels completely right. Adoption was our first choice, but no longer feels like the right thing for us to do, which is why we chose not to put in a formal complaint in the end (even though for the sake of others, we probably should've done, as there are some major flaws in the system). Our only worry is that TTC will end the same way... after one huge knockback (albeit a bureaucratic one rather than a health-related one) it's our emotional wellbeing we're concerned about. But I do draw strength from people on here who are amazing and inspiring.   

Also *Winegum* - I don't really know much at all about clinic choice and whether or not you can change when having NHS treatment.  However I do think that clinic success rates are possibly more to do with the patients they treat than the actual clinic in a lot of cases, e.g. the London Women's Clinic has high success rates for IUI treatment, but that may be because they treat a lot of lesbians and single women who have no known fertility issues other than the fact that they don't have a male partner. I tend to take success rates, particularly with less invasive treatments like IUI, with a pinch of salt. I think it's more about our bodies than about the clinic to be honest. I'd choose the friendliness/approachability of staff over a few percentage points on a graph any day.

Big hugs also to kdb, PompeyD, Huggies, Junieb, Weaselwife, savannahlu, millie13 and anyone else I've missed!

As for me, I don't have much to report, other than that I had my Day 21 bloods taken last week and I get the results this afternoon.  DP and I have an appointment with our GP at 5.00pm and we're going to ask for a referral at that appointment, now that we've decided to go ahead (at least for a consultation, anyway) with our local clinic. I'm feeling really nervous about the appointment this afternoon. I'm constantly expecting someone to turn around and say "Sorry, this is the end of the road" like what happened when with the adoption process. DP has to keep reminding me that we have a lot more control over this process and we're unlikely to be turned away, but I can't help worrying.

I had a dream last night that our adoption social worker presented me with a 3.5 year old little girl. I was carrying her around the house (which was actually my mum's house ) and showing her everything, saying "This is where you'll sleep" and "This is where you'll have a bath" but she just kept screaming and saying "I hate you!" Then we were told that we would be adopting her little brother too, who was two. I just broke down and said to the social worker, "I can't cope with this" and she said "This is your only chance of having children!" I said "I want to try to have a baby" and she took the children away from me... then I woke up!

  

Maybe this is my subconscious telling me that adoption wasn't right for us and that this new journey is right. Who knows. I guess only time will tell.

Right, I'm going to shut up now before you all think I'm mad! 

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## commutergirl

Hi ladies,

*Beanie* - great that you managed to "get some time off" the treatments. I have decided that I need to grab DH and go away for a weekend. At the moment I need something to look forward to, and the next months just look gloomy!

*Loopylisa* - how can you get brain freeze without an ice cream? 
Misplacing things - I can perfectly understand! I once left some leftover tomato sauce in a bowl in the cupboard for about 10 days before realising!

*Dixie* - you have probably landed in South Africa now! Sounds quite appealing, with this hopeless rain...
Yeah, I would never have thought that I might end up feeling the pressure of age (I started TTC when I was 33, I thought that would leave me some margin...), but here we are. The importance is being young inside, they say...  Still, I am pretty sure that some of my acquaintances who don't know my history are thinking something like "she is waiting before having a child because she focused on her work, but she'll regret it when it will be too late".

*Sarah* - I just look level-headed; I am scared and a bit sick of playing the no-nonsense woman!

*Cat1608* - good luck!

*Soapie* - welcome! Sorry, but I can't help.

*Winegum* - I did give Marmite a chance (shall we make t-shirts with "Give Marmite a chance"? written on them?), every now and then I have a go at it. It's not that it disgusts me, I am just not into it!

*Winegum + KdB* - About Sardinia I am afraid I can't help; despite being Sardinian by one quarter I have only been there once for a school (which wasn't bad at all; we had 7 hours of lectures every day, but they were properly distributed, so that we were on the beach between 1 and 5 PM!). I can only confirm that it is better to avoid August, and the areas that get filled with socialites (Costa Smeralda is the typical example), but other than that I have been told that there are many unknown and unspoilt places.
Another place I would warmly recommend is Sicily (no, I am not Sicilian, I just had a great low-season holiday there!). if you avoid the peak season it is still warm but very quiet. Amazing food, too!

*M2M* - thanks! Cuddles/wine/chocolate: Nothing I feel like deleting, all welcome... 
I'll be thinking of you during your appointment today . Hope that IUI goes smoothly and without the traumas of your adoption attempt. I have two couple of friends who have adoptive children, and they all told me that you just feel helpless in the hands of these social workers who often want to show you that they have life-and-death power on your future.

AFM, I have a question. Next week I am booked in for a blood donation. Has any of you ever done it after a treatment? I guess it shouldn't be a problem (they ask about your medications other than the pill or HRT, so I guess my stuff goes under the same umbrella), but just checking before wasting their time and mine...


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning 

*Commutergirl * - I know how you feel, friends and family keep telling me how strong I'm being but I'm tired and sometimes just want someone to pick me up and just cradle me like a baby. Because I'm quite a driven and confident person and very good at putting on a happy front people just assume you are dealing with it all really well, and I suppose I give that impression off. Anyway I'm rambling now and probably not making much sense  I haven't given blood for quite a while as I have had so much taken from me in the past 2 years what with treatment and an operation etc so can't really advise you on that front.

*M2M* - Hope your appointment goes well today and you get the answers you want. I have 2 friends currently going through the adoption process at the moment, I didn't realise how hard and emotional it would be for them. I understand they have to be thorough with their processes but somehow the whole process seems just too stringent and so difficult for people. Dreams are funny things and I love analysing them, I think you're right and it was probably about moving on and putting the past behind you and looking forward to the future, IUI, and hopefully you and your DP having your own little bundle of joy 

*Millie13* - Nice to hear from you, glad you have decided to do another IUI in March. I'm doing my final one in March too.

*Winegum* - Hello lovely  Being with the NHS myself I know how difficult it is to get appointments and sometime to get things moving. I would have thought if you decide to go with another clinic you would have to get another referral from your GP and then probably have to go through all the various tests again before they decide to treat you, I could be wrong so don't quote me on that  In regards to statistics with IUI I just don't know how much I would read into it, I think if you're happy with the treatment you are receiving from the clinic and staff and that they are doing everything to help you and your DH gain the best results then stick with it girl. In my opinion changing clinics just because of a few statistics on a piece of paper may cause you unnecessary stress to you both. But hey I'm not a doctor, so what do I know  It's such a minefield isn't it, you can just go on overload if you read too many things. Follow your heart on this one... DH is back on Thursday and as this is my fertile week I plan on pouncing on him the minute he gets through the door and making whoopy  he won't know what's hit him!!! 

*Soapie * - In my opinion what have you got to loose by giving it a go with the sample you have stored, who knows maybe it'll be enough. I wish you all the best 

*Joeyrella * - Hope you're well? 

Hello to Loopylisa, Cat1608, Kdb, Huggies, Dixie, Beanie_1 and anyone else I may have missed.

AFM - Well I start counselling this week on Thursday after work, I just thought it might help me deal with things a bit better because at the moment everything just seems to be piling on top of me and I can't make sense of anything. I seem to be drifting through each day in a bit of a blur. It was quite a hard decision for me to make as I like to think I'm strong and can deal with anything but I had to admit to myself that I might need help with this and to be honest I feel much better about it all now and am looking forward to having some me time. Has anyone else ever had counselling? I'm not really sure what to expect, but I hope she has a reclining couch which I can lay back on just like in the movies  I sometimes feel like this board is a bit like counselling as it's so nice to be able to say whatever is on your mind and there is always someone who understands and makes sense of it all. I've also got a consultation next Wednesday with my Consultant at my hospital to talk about what happens next if this next IUI doesn't work. All I can do is  that it does.

Sorry for going on,

Sarah
xxxx


----------



## kdb

Just a quickie from me as I should really be prepping for a presentation I have to give in an hour!

*Winegum* - oooh yes I used to love peanut slabs too! I think in the NZ shop in Covent Garden they are now about £1.50 or so, maybe more?! Crazy. I make lamingtons quite a bit here for antipodean friends - buy plain fairy cakes from Sainsbury's then do the choc icing and coconut. Yum.

Thanks for the tip on Sardinia. It really does look like a beautiful place. DH and I love the Med countries  Have just booked end of May bank holiday trip to Madeira for four days, even though it will (hopefully) be my d/r time for IVF.

ANyway, reason for me posting is the NHS transfer Q... I am in the process of changing from HH to CRGH for various reasons, and I had stumbled across my PCT's IVF policy online and it showed the choice of three clinics. I posted on the CRGH thread here on FF asking about NHS transfer and had a couple of replies - essentially all you need to do is go to your GP and get another NHS referral letter, this time to the new clinic. Then the clinic will contact you with an appt, or number to call for an appt. You will need to get your notes from the old clinic - this could take a month, and you might have to pay an admin fee (eg, £10).

In fact I suggest you call the new clinic and ask to speak to the Service Manager (or Business Manager - whomever deals with NHS funding) and double-check the transfer process with them. This is what I did before going to my GP. At CRGH there's no wait time even for NHS but do ask when you call about this... you might have to go to the back of the queue.

Maybe also post on the clinic thread here for the one you want to change to. See if anyone has any tips.

Good luck!

Will be back tonight to catch-up girls, as DH is in Germany.
xoxoxo
kd


----------



## commutergirl

Winegum - sorry, I had meant to reply also to the more serious part of your message, then someone came into my office and when he left I sent my reply without completing it (I also forgot to sign!)
Re exercise, I have always been told that as long as you don't do anything too strenuous it should be fine. And don't do any swimming or bathing for a couple of days after tx, but I guess you know this.
Plus, my personal feeling is that you should do things that make you feel well, so if exercise does it shouldn't do you any harm.

Re the clinic, I tend to agree with you that there are so many factors involved, and so many depend on you.
I guess that the high success rates of some places depend also on extra treatments they offer, such as dummy transfer, which they may not offer to NHS patients (worth asking if there are any differences). 
Did the negative comments about your clinic address success rate, staff, or what? Also consider how easy it would be for you to access the new clinic. And it might be worth attending one of their open days, if they have any, just to check your gut feeling.
I don't know about changing clinic halfway through the treatment. we are going privately for a number of reasons (essentially, conflicting/wrong information we had received in the first place, which didn't allow us a proper planning - and when we found out how things actually were we didn't have the energies for starting it over!).

Good luck!    

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## Huggies

Wow, its been so busy and I have been away for 3 days...hope I manage to catch up with everyone!!!

Commutergirl - so sorry!!!    I hope you have some nice time away and decide what is best for you and hubs!!! Take care.

Millie - good luck for your march iui - i think we are all very impatient when it comes to TTC and we will do everything we can to get there.!! 

M2M - Big Hugs    and so sorry the adoption route did not work out for you.  I hope your test results were good and that you can get moving with your first consult soon.  Good Luck  

Sarah - wishing you all the best with your counselling.  I think this is a great step in clearing your head and getting things off your chest.  I have no experience personally but I really think it can only help and put things in perspective for you.  Let us know how you get on!!   

kdb - hope your presentation went well?  Have you started packing yet??!!  

lulumead - I have double bastings for IUI - it seems to be standard here in the US although hard to get time of work etc as it has to be 2 consecutive days.  We were lucky this month in that I took my trigger shot on Friday night and had basting Sat am (12 hours) and then Sun am (36 hours) - we then did our best to keep going Sunday evening/Monday am to cover all bases!!   

beanie_1 - glad you had a nice weekend and that you are feeling more positive about round 2 when it comes!!  

Dixie - hello!!  Hope you are having a good trip - where are you??

Joeyrella - hope all is still well with you.  Do you have a date for your first scan??

Soapie - Hello and welcome!!  Not sure of the success rates associated with IUI and abnormal or low motility sperm, I guess your docs will best advise you on the right route to take.  The might suggest giving IUI a go, but could also tell you that IVF might be your only choice to offer you the best chance.  Good Luck.

Winegum - No, I don't work for a magazine (I wish), just a small software company with 16 guys and one other female!!!  As for excerise, I have always been told to continue as normal, although my last 2 attempts I have stopped going to the gym for my 2ww.  In saying that after basting this weekend - I was busy lugging shopping bags, cleaning the house, cooking and moving furniture - but I felt fine and was glad to just be getting on as normal.

locket - hello, how are you doing?

Cat - hope you enjoy the accupuncture - I love it!!  Also, the injections are not too bad at all - the fear is all in the head and they are painless.  Good Luck

Mel - glad you are feeling better and all the best for an 'au naturale' BFP this month!! 

junieb - Glad you are feeling more positive and wishing you lots of luck with IVF!!   

MeandHer - I totally understand your position and why you wouldn't want a medicated cycle and to be honest I would keep saying this in the hope that they change their minds - especially as you are paying privately for this treatment.  I hope they come to their senses!! Good Luck!!

Tama -     Hope you are well.

Daisy - miss you and hope all is well with you too!!!

AFM - My bastings went well on Sat/Sun - 75 million put back in with good motility and good ROP.  I had plenty of EWCM this weekend too and I don't remember seeing that in a while - so hoping Cupid was on our side and sends us a little gift this month.  My visitors arrived Sunday evening and I haven't stopped since - my god-daughters are gorgeous and I am all over them, spending as much time with them as I can, they are a true delight to be around and hubs has also enjoyed their company.  They are away to NYC today and back tomorrow evening.

Huggies
xxxxxxx


----------



## Me and Her

Hi everyone,

thanks for all you comments and suggestions. We are going to see the nurse next week for our donor matching blood tests so I will see if I can talk to her about it and see if they will let me not take the meds if I really don't want to!

M2M - nice to hear we're not the only ones. It is so frustrating - especially when we are paying for it and lots of other clinic offer it so its not as if it doesn't work or is dangerous!
Great that your clinic is so close! Ours is 40 mins away but I work for a small charitable trust and have no boss so I can be quite flexible as to when I put in my hours, I just have to think of lots of diversionary stories to tell my staff as to where I'm going, as I don't want them to know! If we went to the next nearest one that offers IUI I think it would mean over an hour and a half's journey or an hour on the train to London (which I don't much fancy). I really like our clinic so I think in the end we may just have to risk it with a medicated cycle and cross our fingers for one at a time (although I have convinced myself now that we would absolutely certainly definitely have twins!).
I hope that your consultation goes well and that maybe they will let you have an unmedicated cycle after all. (I was even considering pretending to take the meds but not doing  - I guess they'd notice!!)

Best wishes to all,

E.


----------



## loopylisa73

M2M  :- everytime i have had bloods done i faint or my veins are so pumped with adreneline they colapse as soon as there is mention of needles!!! straight up that scared, but i do have proper needles but they gave me this pen that i put them in and ...it aint easy but i am managing it so i would recommend it!

commutergirl :-  Please tell me i am not on my own  i get brain freeze all the time....i am normally half way through a convo with a customer  and BAM hits like a sledge hammer i have to shake my head get rid of the fuzz and try and get back to what i was doing before they declare me insane....  a little embarrasing sometimes

Does it differ with each hospital on how many treatments you get i mean i have been told 3 free but will i be able to request more 
I just keep dreaming that when they have done the 3 thats it !
hopefully it will not take 3! but if i can pay will they do more IUI or is it better to try something else Dilema...!

XX


----------



## loopylisa73

i am a bit rubbish on here so could someone help me set up a signature?? would it be best to pm me so i dont hog the thread....?

thanks x


----------



## lulumead

thanks for all your thoughts, much appreciated...will go for it this time and see what happens...it is £300 more each go which in the fertility world seems relatively cheap  
wishing you all lots of luck
xxx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies  

Gosh its been busy today.... 

Loopylisa - i have been told 3 free goes iui, then ivf not sure how many though

Huggies - so happy that basing went well and your having fab time with the little ones

Junieb - hope all is well with you  

Winegum - i wasnt being naughty hehe..i am sure what ever you decide to do re clinics it will be the right choice  

Sarah - i had counseling few years back and its was the best choice i made and im currently thinking doing it again...wishing you all the best.  

locket - hello hun..how are you

Commtergirl - go for it for weekend away with dh, think the weekend with dh was just what we needed


Big hello to m2m, me&her, lulumead,dixie...sorry if i missed anyone...

stupid laptop going mad, so making writing post very hard lol xx


----------



## Winegum

Evening girls - just a quickie, will do proper personals tomorrow as I must have an early night - got to be up at sparrows fart to get to my scan tomorrow - BUT - I'm panicking a bit, I was 1 hour 15 mins late with my injection tonight!  I just completely forgot - got to get a grip and start putting myself first, was too busy being distracted by making a supportive phone call to a friend who is just about to go back to work after 1 year maternity leave who also has a few marriage problems. Wanted to get the phone call done before watching other people have babies on C4, it wasn't until I was settled down watching it that I realised. Thanks so much for all your reassuring posts re clinics and stats - _really_ appreciate it 

*Loopylisa* for your signature, go into _Profile_ at the top of the page, under _Modify Profile _ click on _Forum Profile Information_, scroll down to _Signature_, fill it in and click _Change Profile_ at the bottom of the page - Voila!

Until tomorrow.....xxx


----------



## M2M

Thanks for all of your supportive posts, girls. I'm feeling a bit too blahhhh to do personals at the moment but will try to get round to it later.

Just wanted to say we had our GP appointment last night and it was so frustrating. 

At first the doctor said "Your levels are normal and you've got nothing to worry about" and then I said "Well my LH was double my FSH on Day 3, which I'm concerned is a sign of PCOS." He looked at my results again and said "No, you don't have PCOS." I got a bit upset at this point as I know, from what I've read, that he can't rule it out at this stage. Then he got out a book and started looking through it, not before saying "You definitely don't have PCOS."  After a few minutes of him looking through his book, he said "Ignore what I said - you might have PCOS."

  

He then said my progesterone levels were normal for Day 21. I asked him what they were, and he said less than 1. I raised my eyebrows at him and then after a few minutes it finally kicked in that no, that wasn't what was normal for Day 21 in a regular 28-day cycle. He then said "Wait, your progesterone levels haven't risen at all." I nodded, coaxing him along, and he said "Have you not had a period since your blood tests?" and finally we had hit the nail on the head. No, I have a 41-day cycle, I tell him (which he knew anyway) and he said "Ah, you may have PCOS."    He even said "You probably have a better grip on all of this than I do" which was quite honest of him really.

So he said I have to come back for repeat bloods 7 days before my next cycle starts, which I expected anyway, but that he needs Day 3 and Day 21 bloods for the clinic referral, so I had to have them done anyway.

I got upset at this point and started crying, much to my annoyance.  I always feel so weak and pathetic when I cry in front of doctors! I just wanted to get out of there. 

Anyway, he's making the referral as soon as he has the results from my Day 30-something bloods. I'm having those taken on Monday, results will be in next Thursday, so maybe we'll be having our first consultation before the end of March. 

Sorry for the "me" post. Just had to let off steam about my appointment! Sometimes I worry I'm not strong enough for all of this.

Will be back later - hope you're all okay.


----------



## kdb

Winegum - best to let your clinic know that you were a bit late with the trigger.  Good luck for basting!

M2M... OMG!!!  But, sadly not the first time I've heard a story like that.  Get the referral letter as soon as you can and get thee down to the fertility clinic!  I completely understand why you're feeling so low at the moment - when I was lost in the NHS referral doldrums between gynae and fert clinic I think that was the lowest point in our TTC time, even compared to the BFNs.  You feel helpless and frustrated - and dismayed that medical professionals sometimes have NO IDEA  

But you have an action plan now - referral is in sight, and in my experience things move much quicker from there on in.  Hopefully the clinic will do a lap or HSG to check your tubes then get you started   

Huggies - really really hoping this one is the one for you! xoxoxo     

So what did we think of the ladies on One Born Every Minute last night?  Am I the only person who wanted to reach into the TV and give the pink-haired 20yo girl a slap?!!!!


----------



## commutergirl

Morning ladies! 

*Sarah* - You DO make sense; I think I am quite like you. I am so used to being the sensible person who never makes a fuss about anything, that sometimes I have to tell myself "Come on! you *have* a right to cry!".
Good luck with the counselling and with your consultation. Let us know how they go.

*Huggies* - have been thinking of you! everything crossed for this one to work!    enjoy your week with your friends!

*M2M* - Argh!  I think I would have cried, too! from anger and frustration!  Well, the important thing is that he referred you, so that you are out of his control. Cheer up, things are getting started now. Try and be positive, and think that you are getting a step closer to forming your family  

*Winegum* - my clinic had told me that the time of injection was not strict; did they tell you to inject EXACTLY at the same time every night? But I'm pretty sure that 1 hour or so won't make a difference.
Good luck with your scan! When do you expect the treatment?

*Loopylisa* - no, I don't get brain freeze without ice cream, but as sometimes I feel like a greedy 8-year old I get it 95% of the time I have an ice cream... 
I think that the number of treatments you get depends on your PCT rather than on the hospital itself.

*Beanie* - How are things with you? yes, yesterday I arrived home and announced "I need something to look forward to, I cannot spend my next few months just looking after other people; let's go somewhere!" Any suggestions for a long weekend? We are considering Paris (which we had to cancel 1 year and one half ago because of the fire on the Eurostar!), but we wouldn't mind somewhere in England either. We are keen walkers, so also a walking break should be nice.

Hello  to Joeyrella, Kdb, Dixie, Tama, MeandHer, Locket and anyone else I might be forgetting.
And cheer up: today at lunch time we'll be half way through the working week 

Commutergirl
xxxx


----------



## xmasbaby81

Hey girls, how are u all doing??

Joeyrella - A HUGE Congrats to u!!! Hope ur doing well! 

Sarah - I have toyed with the counselling idea myself, but just don't know wher to start with it all. Mostly think of it straight after a BFN when having an "I cannot do this anymore moment". Let me know how u get on and if u feel it is benficial. Good luck 

Sorry for the lack of personals but I am just sooooooooo tired during this 2ww that I simply don't have the concentration to focus on the computer for long. Been sleeping for 9pm all week! Got appointment with GP tomoro to see if they will treat my underactive thyroid as the clinic wont do anything until they get the result of my thyroid antibodies back (which could be 4weeks!!) And as we all know, time is not something we have much of! If this cycle is a BFN then I get referred for IVF, although they will prob send me back for another 2attemps before starting IVF, but really want my thyroid under control for then!  Hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## Winegum

Evening girls

Anyone else's DH watching Porto vs Arsenal? (Or any of you for that matter - not a footie fan myself) Not that there is anything else on tonight, so gives me a good excuse to get on here and do some personals.

Firstly, thankyou and  to *Weaselwife, M2M, Commutergirl, Scaralooloo & Kdb* for your helpful feedback about clinics and success rates. You all made some really interesting observations and definitely sorted me out as requested. I have no desire to change clinic, so I won't. (But thanks anyway kdb for sharing your experience of swapping on the NHS and advice) I suppose that how people feel about a clinic is going to be very much based on whether they got a BFP there or not - hence people being very evangelistic about their clinics and negative about others. (I know that a lot of (I mean all of) me hating Clomid and not being happy with my first gynae was because I didn't get pg on the damn stuff or on his watch.) I am relieved to read that you feel the same as me about it all. I always thought that stats per woman treated would be far more useful - as they stand, they are very misleading - and therefore pointless.

*Soapie* - ask away, we will help if we can, from our wealth of diverse experience! When is your next cons apt? I'm sure you'll be able to do something with your sample, but agree with whoever said it that IVF or ICSI might be your best shot. Things will start to take shape once you have had an apt. Good luck.

*Millie* - hi, glad you are going again in March - not long now. 

*M2M* Re: medicated cycles, I agree with whoever said it that your clinic will want to give you a medicated cycle so that they can control everything and plan it - probably to fit in with their schedule and maximise their efficiency! I just wonder if you have a 41 day cycle, whether a medicated cycle won't be beneficial to you anyway as it's on the long side. You will go much quicker with a medicated cycle (26-28 days) and if you do have any PCO issues, then the medication will deal with that. All will be revealed when you have your blood test results back and you will have a much better idea of what is going on in your cycle. Whatever happens, you are getting the ball rolling which is great. Your GP post almost made me weep with exasperation. All I can say to you is just remember what the G stands for  - you will quickly, if you haven't already, become a far more knowledgeable expert than him - how on earth he thinks he can diagnose PCOS without seeing a scan of your ovaries, god only knows. It's no surprise you feel down and weepy - but as has been said before, put it behind you, look forward to your referral apt with a fertility specialist (hopefully  ) and keep us posted. Your DP is absolutely right - you have much more control over this, and BTW, you are strong enough - just think about what you have already come through.  ps, love the dream!

*Commutergirl* and *Beanie* - excellent idea about a little w/e away or holiday to look forward to - think I will get my planning head on myself as there is nothing like a break to lift the spirits - and you never know, if we forget about TTC and relax long enough......    yeah right! Thanks for your advice *Commutergirl*, the late injection wasn't a problem and I will do what I feel exercise wise. I can't advise about blood donation but I can't think it would be a problem - hope you get on OK.

*Scaralooloo & Commutergirl* - honeys, I can sympathise totally with the whole brave face thing, and wanting to be wrapped up carried through it. I also have to give myself permission to get angry and upset  *Scaralooloo* - I hope you have a good councelling session tomorrow and I will be interested to hear how it went and how you feel about it. I have declined so far, like you I find FF a kind of therapy, but can imagine I will need it at some point. You are so right about the NHS, having jumped through the hoops I have to get here, there is no way I want to rock the boat by moving if I can possibly avoid it.

*kdb * - you have some wonderful travels ahead and lots to look forward to and we all have our fingers crossed that your unique pre-conception plan works! Thanks again for all your advice and help.  It wasn't my trigger that I forgot, god forbid! it was my puregon, but nurse said today no prob. Re: One born Every Minute - yes, I did want to grab her by the hair and give her a good shake! I thought the producers had fun with this prog - I loved how Joy was completely joyless and how Joy looked 20 and Sam loked 40! Did feel a bit sorry for Joy though. Wasn't the midwife an absolute honey?

*Huggies* - so glad you have had/are still having a lovely time with your visitors - it can be very uplifting to see people from home and spend special times together. Glad you had a good basting - lots of  for your 2ww 

*Me & Her* very exciting about your donor matching blood tests - it's good to get things going isn't it? Hopefully it won't be long before you start treatment 

Loopylisa - check your Primary Care Trust website for their NHS infertility treatment allocation - it can vary quite a lot. Mine is 4 x IUI plus 1 x IVF. I am the same as you having blood taken - my veins go completely flat too! I fainted once - the only time in my life I have ever fainted - ever since then, I keep my eyes wide open and stare at the wall. It's not that I don't like needles, I hate that feeling of the blood being pulled out, but giving myself injections is much easier. 

*xmasbaby* - when is OTD?   

*Joeyrella* - how are you honey?

*Meltowers* - hope you are OK.

*Dixie* - how are you? Hope your trip is going well and your passengers were well behaved an appreciative!

Hey to Princess29, Sophy, Lulumead, Loopdy, Tama, Daisy, and everyone else plus lurkers 

AFM - I had a scan today - not quite ready to go yet but coming along nicely, seems to be better without downregging so far, back again on Fri for another scan - hopefully trigger will be Sat pm and IUI #2 on Monday. It's come round quickly.

Night night everyone xxx


----------



## kdb

Ooops, I'm sorry Winegum, that'll teach me for reading posts too quickly.  

Glad things are progressing well for this cycle; keep your belly warm and your fluids and proteins up for those follies - good luck for Friday's scan.

 and   to everyone else!


----------



## Huggies

Hi Girls, been very quiet on here over the last few days - hope everyone is growing follies or that the 2WW is flying by!!!   

Winegum - glad you are moving along nicely, good luck for your scan tomorrow!!   

xmasbaby81 - How did you get on at the docs, were they willing to treat your underactive thyroid?  I agree on the tiredness thing - I could easily just go home every evening and go to my bed, but luckily we have visitors keeping us up later!!!

commutergirl - hi, hope you are doing okay?  did you get anything booked up?

kdb - how are you feeling - excited even more now about your trip?  Will you be on FF while away?  I am definitely missing these Channel 4 documentaries - I wish I could see them over here - I am intrigued by it all, even if I would be jealous of all the babies!!

M2M -      How frustrating!!!!  I am glad you stood your ground and educated your doctor and hopefully it will make him take you and your treatment more seriously now.  You are definitely STRONG enough for this - we just have stupid, frustrating hurdles to cross sometimes.  Take care.

beanie_1 - hello love, how are you doing?

Hi to everyone else - hope you are all doing as well as can be.

AFM - just tired really.  I did my first spin/ab class since basting last night and it knackered me - I am getting lots of twinges in my right ovary today - and not sure if that means my egg is moving along and meeting its partner, or if I just over did it on the ab workout last night!!    Heading out for a drink (soft for me) with my best mate tonight while the lads look after the girls.  We then have a busy few days before our visitors leave again on Sunday.  It has definitely helped keep my mind off things and make my first week fly in.

Huggies
xxxxxx


----------



## commutergirl

Evening ladies (could we have a yawning smiley?),

*Sarah* - Did you find the counselling helpful? I am also interested in hearing how you found it; I wouldn't have thought it would be the thing for me, but another BFN like this one and I will need a crane to lift me up!

*Winegum* -    for the scan tomorrow, and for the rest to follow! Keep those follicles warm 
I see your point about not wanting to rock the boat at this stage. If you like the clinic where you are going now, and you like the people, just stick to it. But don't think about it; we all hope you won't need to worry about the next move! 

*Huggies* - glad that your week went by quickly, it is so good to have nice things to keep your mind off the treatment (I only had two not stressful, but certainly very busy weeks at work!). 
Did your question refer to our next steps as far as treatments go, or to our break? The answer is "not yet" in either case anyway! This weekend we'll decide about the destination for our weekend away (which will be in March). 
Re the treatments, we'll probably have a follow up consultation at our clinic to see if there were any obvious factors that could have affected the outcome and then we'll see it if is worth going for one last IUI (during the summer when I have more chances of being more relaxed at work), overcome our doubts (well, it is mostly DH's doubts, but I don't want to do it if he is not convinced) about IVF, or move on to a shaman 

*Dixie* - are you a flight assistant? Now I understand why, when you I had just joined the forum, you said that if you had been pregnant you wouldn't have been allowed to fly to Singapore... it seemed a bit extreme to me to stop being a passenger on a flight!

Good night to everyone! 

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning Ladies,

I just thought I'd let those of you interested know how I got on last night. I felt really nervous before I went along for some reason but those nerves disappeared quickly when I met my counsellor who was wondeful. We talked about so many things and it was great to have a whole hour for myself. I think the main thing that kept rearing up was the fact that I feel really exhausted mentally and physically, so I need to find a way of changing that and making things a bit easier for myself. I have 4 more sessions with her and I really think I'm going to get a lot out of it. It's great to just be able to say whatever you want without being judged, things that I have been scared to say out loud I was able to say last night and it felt good. There was a few tears but I sort of expected that to happen. I would highly recommend to anyone that's been thinking about it.

I also start acupuncture on Monday   Check me out taking all these positive steps  

Huggies - I'm glad you've had a wonderful, busy week. Make sure you get some rest time in there as well  

Winegum - Good luck for scan today, hope things move along smoothly and swiftly and you get basted tomorrow. Fingers crossed this is your time.  

Xmasbaby - If your body is telling you to sleep then sleep it's all you can do, no point in pushing yourself. I need to start listening to my own advice I think   I hope the rest of your 2WW whizzes by and we have some more good news to celebrate soon.

I hope everyone has got a lovely weekend ahead of them. I've got a couple of girlfriends coming over tonight for a girly night, might even treat myself to a couple of glasses of wine...it's all I can manage these days  

Sarah
xxxx


----------



## lizzybet

Hi Girls

Its been a while but I'm back on the rollercoaster again, AF finally turned up after 75 days and 2wks of Provera (auntie Vera the good witch?!!) So I am now scheduled for Gonapeptyl 10th March even tho I am now 37.5 and supposedly too old to be worth bothering with according to the NHS! - my clinic have promised me 2 cycles however long it takes.

Hope everyone else is doing well, I haven't been reading for a while as I have been in limbo but will be right back on the FF adiction again.

L
x


----------



## commutergirl

Hi everybody,

a few hours left at work, and then off to a nice weekend (mostly of working from home  ). At least I'll get some more sleep!

Sarah:


Scaralooloo said:


> I think the main thing that kept rearing up was the fact that I feel really exhausted mentally and physically, so I need to find a way of changing that and making things a bit easier for myself.


Erm, I have heard that already! 
I have started doing my bit the other day when a colleague asked me if I would be around in July for a school outreach activity (I work at a university). I politely replied that as in the last years I had my private life revolving around work commitments, this year I am determined to decide about my holidays first (which we'll do pretty soon, but I just didn't want to start sticking poles in the ground right now). She seemed to understand, and I felt very proud about myself 
Glad that you found it helpful; was the counsellor recommended by your clinic (or were you referred, if NHS?) or did you find her yourself?

Good luck also with the acupuncture! I have seen that my PCT has an acupuncture clinic and I am considering asking my GPs for their views about it. The thing is, I have moved home last summer, never met my GPs and so will have to start from the very beginning.

 Lizzybet - I haven't "met" you yet. Good luck with your next treatment!

A nice weekend to everybody!

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Hi Commutergirl - I think it's really important to take stock of our lives every now and again and realise what's important. Once upon a time work was everything to me and I now realise that having a baby is much more important so I want to do everything in my power to make this happen. One of my main problems is handing things over and stepping back a bit at work as I don't like letting people down and I suppose if I'm honest I'm probably a bit of a control freak in my work life. I need to manage my life better (easier said than done) and start making time for myself instead of everybody and everything else. I'm glad you've started making those changes, I bet you felt better for doing so. The counselling is something I'm getting through my work, it's a service they offer so I'm very lucky as I wouldn't be able to afford it under normal circumstances. In regards to acupucture I went onto the British Acupuncture Council website and looked for practioners/practises in my area. I've only ever heard good things about it so I thought why not give it a go. 

Welcome back Lizzybet - Glad things are starting to move along for you now, you must be so relieved.  

Sarah
xx


----------



## ButterflyHen

Hi All, 

Well back for another cycle. Day 2 today, went for USS. 12 small follicles so having 37.5 gonal F this time. Chatted about conversion to IVF if overstim again which is likely with 12 before I even start.

Glad to be back anyway and catching up with everyone.


----------



## kdb

Hi Sarah, the counselling sounds fantastic    Am glad you're feeling better 

Dixie - not sure when you're back but wanted to let you know I'm sending my hair sample to Mineral Check tomorrow!  DH is still in London for another few weeks so I'll get him to let me know the results.  Thanks for the tip!

Hi Huggies - yes, am starting to get excited now although soooo much to do before I get on the plane!!  Am sure you know the feeling   Certainly will be keeping an eye on my dear FFs while I'm away.  Looking forward to the BFPs that are so, so overdue for you all    

Winegum, you made the same observation as me... Joy and Pink were polar opposites!  Shed a tear when Joy's DH talked about how everything (money, stable job, etc) pales into insignificance when compare to IF   How was your scan today - are you ready for basting on Monday??

Hello and happy weekend to everyone else  
xoxo
kd


----------



## Beanie3

Hello everyone...

Sorry no personnals today, but wanted wish you all lovely weekend and sending lots      to you all..

Having tough time at work this week....but hopefully start looking better by end of weekend...well only 2 days to go until DR quite relived to get started again...

Have fab weekend everyone xxx


----------



## PollyD

Hi Everyone- I havent been on in about 2 weeks and my last post was page 32! Its gonna take me a week to catch up on what everyone is up to so apologies fo not doing personals.

I hope you are all well and things are going as they should. 

I still havent decided whether to go for another IUI - so in a bit of a limbo at the min. Ill spend some time tomorrow catching up on how everyone is getting on. Hope there is some good news somewhere.  

Polly xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kdb

Winegum and Commutergirl - I don't think I said thank-you for the tips on Sardinia (and Sicily!)   

Winegum - re; IUI / IVF - I have just posted a reply about this on another thread... happy reading! Hope it makes sense, was a bit of a brain dump!!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=227367.0


----------



## loulou54

Hi guys

I new to the site so just introducing myself.  Just after my first try at IUI so currently on my 2ww - back to the hospital on 26th Feb for blood and results so fingers crossed.

Lou


----------



## BoBo2005

hi ladies,

hope you don't mind me joining, I'm on another two threads ON here and saw this one.

I had my DIUI yesterday afternoon, so on the 2ww. Had some brownish stuff went went to bathroom this morning, I'm hoping nothing to worry about but i'm going to go a few more times and see and ring the clinic too see if this is normal, the lady that did my iui was quite brief and didnt say much.

Any top tips what to eat now or what to drink now or what we shouldn't be doing now i.e. drinks food workwise etc.. 

thank you and hope you don't mind me joining xx


----------



## commutergirl

Hello all,

a lazy Saturday afternoon...

Sarah - my workplace also offers counselling and if I decide to go for it I'll almost certainly go there; although I wouldn't be too happy if any of my colleagues or students saw me entering the counselling centre and spread the rumour that I am freaking out 

Welcome to Loulou54 and BoBo2005 - I have joined this thread recently and hope you'll find as much support as I have. And good luck! 

Bobo - I had been told that spotting on the day of the treatment and on the following day is normal. When I did IUI I had asked the doctor what I should or shouldn't do, and all I was told was not to have baths or swim for a couple of days.
Other than that, try and eat healthily (a lot of vegetables, nuts, etc), avoid alcohol (I have allowed myself the occasional glass), drink a lot of water... anything else I am forgetting?
I personally believe that using common sense is the most important thing: as long as you have a reasonably healthy lifestyle it won't be a glass of wine or a portion of fish&chips that will kill your chances of success! When I had my treatments I had decided that forcing myself to a strict diet would only make me depressed, which was not what I needed. 
I know that I would prove my point much better if I were able to say "look, I didn't have a strict diet but I am pregnant", but well...
For more official advice, see here:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=16321.0

Winegum - did you trigger today?   

Kdb - you have a bigger trip ahead before Sardinia! Hope you relax at home! (I understand this is where you are from?)

Beanie - hope you are out of your bad time at work! Fingers crossed for this treatment!  
Hello to everyone else!

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## Beanie3

Hi Everyone

Loulou54 -  hello and welcome how are you doing.

BoBo2005 -  hello sending you    for your 2ww

Hope you are all having lovely weekend... xx


----------



## xmasbaby81

Hi girls, how are u all doing? Been quiet quiet on here eh? was expecting to spend ages catching up! lol

Winegum - OT is 1/3. Been getting AFish pains sine thur tho which was 7dpiui, so not pinning ma hopes on it. Only dif this month is I'm completely exhausted! Hope ur scan went well yest and basting goes ahead on mon. 

Huggies - Oh do u spin after basting? Where do u get the energy lol I seen a locum as my gp is off on maternity leave! After a brief chat about my levels increasing since sept she said normally they wouldn't do anything about my level (5.57) except monitor it. I re-iterated about my 3 failes IUI's and how the next few month are crucial coz it'll be my last 2 IUI's and poss IVF. (could feel the tears starting to surface here) She explained the cons of thyroid meds then said it depends how strongly I feel about starting it. Needless to say Ii nearly bit her hand off for them! I just feel I'm doing everything I can, Low GI diet, no caffine/alcohol, pre-natal vits etc and whats the point if my thyroid could be the problem! So she agreed to start me on a low dose (25mg of thyroxin) and see me again in 4 weeks to see how I feel then another blood test in 8weeks to see if they've came down. Started them yest so hopefully they'll do the trick. Glad ur 2ww is going quick.

Scaralooloo - Glad ur counselling was beneficial to you. I might seriously consider it if this is a BFN. The clinic have given me the number for their counsellor but I can also access one thru my work. You defo need to take ur own advice and listen to your body. Not that the earky beds have helped much as I'm still shattered all the next day too! lol Hope u did allow urself some wine and I hope u enjoyed it 

Lizzybet - Welcome back and I jhope u can get on with ur treatment soon.

Loulou54 - Good luck, hope its good news 

Bobo2005 - welcome and good luck

AFM - WEll been a very busy week. Thats me moved into my nice new school! It's gorgeous, we've worked so hard to get it looking great and I just can't wait for all the children to see it! Has made the first wk of my 2ww go by so fast, which is good. Hving some Afish pains past few days tho but trying not to focuss on it. Still really tired and haven't seen past 9.30 all week! Hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## dixie13

Hi girls  

one goes away for a few days and have a lot of catching up to do! 

Sarah -   glad you're feeling better and find the counselling sessions useful. It's great that you're making changes and taking charge of your life. Let us know how you get on with the acupuncture.

Kdb -   good luck with the hair analysis, let us know how you get on! Please stay in touch when you're away or we'll miss you!

Huggies -   glad basting went well and that your visitors helped to make the 1st week of the dreaded   go quick  

Joeyrella - how are you feeling?  

Commutergirl - yes, I'm cabin crew and we're not allowed to fly when pregnant. Well done for putting yourself first! Are you a teacher?  

Winegum - how did the scan go, are you having IUI on mon?     

M2M - sorry you had a rubbish appointment with your gp, hopefully the referral will move things along for you.  

Butterflyhen - hope it works out for you whether its IUI or a conversion to IVF  

Beanie -   sorry you're having a tough time at work.   with this cycle.

Millie - good luck for your next tx in March, I'll be joining you if our natural attempt fails!  

Xmasbaby - that's so exciting, I'm sure the children will love it! Keeping busy is a good thing when on 2ww    

Lizzybet - glad af turned up so you can get on with tx.  

 to Loulou, Loopylisa, Lulumead, Cat, Savannahlu, Soapie, Bobo, Polly and everyone else I've missed.

A question for the clomid experts out there, is it normal to get spots when taking clomid? I've got them on my face and neck, and like all weird and wonderful new symptoms I've experienced this month I put it down to the clomid....!! It better work its magic this time    

Dixie
xx


----------



## BoBo2005

HI all xx 

yep i must be just panicing at any tiny thing, but so far since this morning i havent had anymore brown stuff and clearer so hope i don't get brown stuff again    
DH said i panic too much and my mum said don't fret, so just me being anxious i guess.


_*Commutergirl*_, thank you for the tips and link to the other thread, great help  

*Xmasgirl and beanie,* thank you as well for welcoming me to the thread.

_*Dixie*_, i had clomid for the first time and well the only side effects i got were servere headaches, cramps and pains, hot flushes and bloated stomach! . Spots is a side effect i read so don't worry, call your clinic if you concerned just to let them know. Drink lots of water ( personally aswell i had a hot water bottle around my tummy but it made me feel better with the pain, everyone is different.) Take it easy   
.

I'm reading through to see what /where you ladies are so not really many personals as yet.

Have a nice rest of the weekend.xxxx


----------



## loulou54

Gosh, thanks guys for making me feel welcome and all your kind words.  This is the longest 2 weeks of my life, counting down the days till Friday.
After my treatment I had a few days of cramps and nothing since - I thought I might be feeling slightly different if it did manage to work - but i just feel exactly the same - so i dont know what news ill get on Fri.  Ill keep you posted x


----------



## loopylisa73

to Loulou54

fingers crossed for you x


----------



## commutergirl

Hi all,

*Dixie* - welcome back! did you have a good trip? I have a friend who was also cabin crew, and she had a blissful pregnancy at home. So start planning all the nice things you will have time to do  !
Yes, I'm a teacher, which involves being a bit of a social worker/counsellor myself 
Re Clomid, I had the luck of not having any side effects (actually I don't know if it was the Clomid or the Cyclogest, but during my 2ww of my two clomid cycles I didn't have any of my usual second-half-of-the-period symptoms such as spots, sore breasts, etc, which was great...), but the consultant told me that when you fiddle with hormones pretty much anything could happen. So if you don't normally have spots it is very likely to be the Clomid (I am pretty sure I read it is a possible side effect).

*Xmasbaby* - are you a teacher and you just moved school? no wonder you don't see past 9.30 in the evening... good that you had something to keep your mind off the 2ww.
  for the second half of your 2ww!

*Loulou* - I know it is difficult, but don't think too much about your symptoms. We are all different, and if you ask anyone on this thread about their symptoms you will cover the whole range regardless of the outcome - including "I can't be pregnant, I am feeling too normal" when they actually were pregnant. Just keep yourself busy with something nice to keep your mind off it!

*Winegum* -     for basting!

Hi everyone else - bracing yourselves for the new week? 

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## dixie13

Good evening girls, hope you all have had good weekends.

BoBo - poor you getting so many symptoms when taking clomid, it's evil stuff! I'm not really worried about the spots, it's just unusual to get this many and in weird places! I'm drinking loads of water, and I also use a hot water bottle to help the follies grow. Good luck with the rest of the 2ww     

Loulou - I really hope you have good news to share on fri!!     

Commutergirl - I had a lovely trip, thank you! Nice to see the   this time of the year. My pregnancy is alreday planned!!!  Teaching must be one of the hardest things to do... what's your subject? 

Dixie
xx


----------



## Winegum

Evening girls

Was it something I said? (seriously hope not ) ! - it's been v quiet over this w/e. Hope that means everyone's been nice and busy being distracted from ttc and tx.

*Huggies* have you seen your visitors off yet? So glad you had a lovely week with them. Only a week left, sending you lots of  and hope that this week flies by too.

*Scaralooloo* hi honey - so glad your counselling proved to be a positive step forward and I hope the remaining sessions go just as well. I have previously thought to myself that I could have done with being offered counselling right at the beginning of this IF journey to prepare myself for it! Having got through it "on my own" so far I have been reluctant to take it up because I think (rather simplistically I know) that I either will or won't get pregnant and no amount of counselling will help a pregnancy happen. I suppose I'm also a bit wary of opening up a can of worms and actually making myself more miserable. However, I can see from what you say, and from the fact that I am now classed as "long-term ttc" that it is actually more about general well-being and looking at other parts of your life, rather than just the ttc part. So thank you for sharing your positive experience - I am coming round to the idea and may yet be tempted. I hope your accupuncture session tomorrow also goes well. I also find it hard to step back at work, to hand control over to others and to put myself first and I am also good at supporting others but not great at supporting myself or recognising that I need support and asking for it. 

*Lizzybet* welcome back!

*Commutergirl* - hi sweetie, I wondered what your job was and I was going to ask you! I think we have a very similar approach to coping with IF. I know that however you cope with it is OK if it works for you, but I am not one for strict regimes either - apart from the necessary  one of course  Hope you have a good week. 

*Butterflyhen* welcome back and all the best for this cycle.

Great to have more newbies!

*Loulou54* welcome to the thread and wishing you lots of  for the final part of your 2ww

*BoBo2005* welcome to you too. I'm glad your spotting has stopped. I was also told that I may have some as they can disturb some cells when they do the IUI which can cause a bit of bleeding, so it was probably that and nothing to worry about. Sending you lots of  too.

*beanie* poor you for having a hard week at work (what do you do?) - was your weekend nice and relaxing? Have you started DR? Hope it feels good to get started again and hope this week isn't quite so heavy.

*xmasbaby* one week and counting! Sending you lots of  for this week and hope the tiredness lifts a bit, unless of course it is a symptom of something else....... 

*kdb* hair sample Please enlighten. Thanks for your link to your post. Loving travelling and big trips myself, I am sooooo excited for you. Hope you have a lovely reunion with family and friends. I'll keep you updated with what's going on in OBEM C4 Tuesdays 

*dixie* hi sweetie - welcome back from Cape Town. Hope your spots go away soon - I'm sure it's the Clomid. Really hope it works for you this month  - would be lovely to have a "surprise BFP" on here wouldn't it? Is Singapore next?

*M2M, Me&Her, Loopylisa, Junieb, Meltowers, Cat1608, Lulumead * - what news?

Hello to everyone else,  hope you all have a good week 

AFM - I'm having a tx downer! (Well, it worked for *joeyrella*   ) How are you BTW? You've been v quiet.

Does anyone else have good PMA when in-between treatments? In my break between Clomid and IUI I have been heard to say to dh on more than one occasion "We WILL have our baby one day, it WILL happen for us" and the like. I kept reminding myself that I have an ovulation disorder and those, in theory, are easily overcome with the right treatment. Well all that has disappeared. I'm convinced I won't get pg and I've started lurking the "Moving on" board and I'm only on my second IUI  I don't need the pee-stick police but I do need the FF obsessive/over-reading police. I'm responding slowly (story of my IF life) to the drugs this time. There wasn't much difference between my scan on Wed and my scan on Fri, and my lining had shrunk  so no basting for me tomorrow, but another scan. I suppose it's better to be slow than to over-respond, but it has unsettled me a bit, also because the nurse who did my scan wasn't on great form  so I left feeling crap. Also, I felt really crap after a phonecall from a friend who I have supported loads over the past 18 months through pg, housemove, birth, maternity leave and now going back to work and marriage problems with reluctant dad husband. She handled her concern for my welfare spectacularly badly - what is wrong with people? It doesn't take long to think of an acceptable thing to say, I mean I'm always happy with "We are thinking of you and keeping our fingers crossed for you." Until now I have been fairly philosophical about all of this IF business (Why me? Well, why not you? Everyone has problems in their lives and this is yours) but now I am starting to get angry - about everything  And I'm in danger of becoming incoherent too so 'll draw a line there.

Our weekend is Sun/Mon so we are both going to my scan followed by a bit of retail therapy and a nice lunch in Wagamamas. _ If_ things have improved, I guess I'll be basted on Wed, but if not, _more waiting_ - well it's not as if I'm not used to that 

Night night lovelies
xxx


----------



## kdb

Winegum honeybee  I know it's easier said than done but please keep believing that *you will get a BFP*    

TTC with IF really is a crazy rollercoaster ride and I hope this is just a temporary down for you. When I look back at my med cycles there were ups and downs with each... yay, I have follies; oh dear, thin lining; yay, lining is good; boo, bfn etc etc, you get the idea. For IUI it was even worse - it looked like it was going to be abandoned but then within the space of a couple of days the follie sorted itself out and we were all systems go, which meant my PMA came back! Followed by... oooh don't even get me started about the cyst 

Let's  that you see a big improvement at the next scan and can look forward to basting   

Sorry to hear that your friend hasn't been supportive; I think some people can't empathise with something they've not experienced themselves... and others, well, just aren't the supportive type!

Maybe some counselling would be worth considering? Even if it did open up a can of worms, it should resolve them equally as well so that you end up in a better state of mind (and body)... and if it gets you the BFP, then it would've been worth it. I see an osteopath (thankfully paid by bupa) who is incredibly positive and we have great chats so I equate that to counselling! Am also about to buy a Natal Hypnotherapy CD to listen too, which FFs have raved about. (Only £12.)

Really must get back to work but wanted to let you know that you're not alone in having doubts that tx will ever work, and that sometimes like everything else in our lives (job, family, marriage, friendships, health) we go through a bad patch and I truly hope this is just a bump in the road for you.

We're here for you, regardless!!!!!!!!! 

xoxo
kd

p.s. The hair sample is for mineral analysis - promised myself I'd get it done if we ever got to the stage of IVF. A lab tests your hair for various minerals and heavy metals / toxins, then you get a report showing if your levels are above or below what's recommended. Feel reasonably confident that I am supplementing correctly, but didn't want to get a failed IVF and wonder if it was down to something little like high aluminium levels!! Foresight Org does it (and they have loads of info on their website if you're interested) but Dixie13 put me on to another company, Mineral Check.


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning Ladies,

Firstly i'd like to welcome *LouLou54* and *BoBo2005* you've found a great, supportive thread here all the FF ladies are wonderful. I hope the 2WW whizzes by for the pair of you and you get a happy result at the end. 

*Kdb* - Morning, hope you had a lovely weekend. The hair sample thing sounds interesting, is it expensive? Let us know how you get on. 

*Winegum* - Oh honeybee, I know you're probably sick to death of hearing people telling you to keep positive but that's all you can do. It's completely natural to have phases where everything just seems like it's come to an end and that your dreams have been shattered. And obviously I've never met you and only known you from here but you come across as someone who'll be able to pick themselves back up after a few days and dust yourself down and get back on the horse again. Your friend hasn't been very supportive at all it sounds but it also sounds as if she is so embroiled in her own life and it's dramas that she obviously can't see past her own doorstep. It doesn't help you I know but I think this journey makes certain people uncomfortable and they just don't know what to say. In regards to the counselling, I felt exactly like you to begin with but after that first session I have completely changed my views. It's not for everyone I know but you've got nothing to loose from giving it a go and who knows maybe you would get a lot out of it. I hope the scan goes well today and that you and DH have a lovely afternoon together, treat yourself to something nice. If you ever want to chat I'm always around to lend an ear 

*Dixie13* - Welcome back! It must have been lovely to see some sunshine  hope it lifted your spirits, I'm sick of this cold weather now and keep dreaming of golden sands and blue seas. I wouldn't worry too much about the spots, not very nice I know but Clomid seems to have many side effects that being one of them. Hope they disappear soon. 

*Xmasbaby* - Hope the kids like their new school, especially after all the hard work you've put in. What do you teach? Make sure you're still getting plenty of rest and I hope your final week doesn't drag too much. Thinking of you 
*
Commutergirl* - Hope you had a lovely weekend? Give the counselling a go, I think if it's being offered to you then it's worth it. Hope you have a good week ahead of you? What do you teach? 

*Huggies* - Hope you had a lovely weekend and that you're feeling well? 

Hi to everyone else, hope you all had a lovely weekend. Hope there's going to be lots of exciting news on here soon.

*AFM* - Had a lovely weekend  I had a few glasses of wine on Friday  with the girls, I enjoyed it  And managed to get in a lot of relaxation which was great, me and DH didn't actually get dressed yesterday  we spent the whole day in our jim jams watching films it was bliss! Have my first acupuncture today, I'll let you all know how I get on.

Sarah
xxxx


----------



## BoBo2005

Hi ladies,

firstly feel very welcomed on this thread, thank you. 

AFM, my family came to visit yesterday for the day as the live 2 hours away, so was so nice to see them and really needed a mummy hug, they've been great. So other than feeling sad that they have gone, I'm feeling very uncomfortable, my stomach is so bloated, and pains that really hurt in the from and sometimes side, i haven't been sleeping more that a few hours each night, so i haven't gone to work today and not sure about tomorrow or rest of week. 
I need to keep lying down or putting feet up. Am a little calmer and not so anxious and trying to keep smiling being positive          


Loulou- how you doing nearling the end of your 2ww    for BFP for you hun xxx
Did you or did anyone change their food diet at all, what shouldn't  shouldn't eat etc..?.
Can i ask did you count from the day after your iui as day one or the day of iui as day one?( i was told to say day one was the day after)


HI to everyone else and thank you again for your kind wishes and words  xxx


----------



## Huggies

Hi ladies,

bobo2005 - Hello and welcome to the thread!!! hoping you feel better soon - definitely take it easy and get some rest.  As for diet - just trying to keep healthy and a mixed diet - nothing that you shouldn't eat at this stage.  I count the day after IUI as day 1.  Good Luck  

Sarah - glad to hear you had a good weekend and de-stressed with some vino (how lovely)!!!  I would love to have a day in my jimjams watching movies - sounds like bliss.  I am also glad your counselling went so well - sounds great and I really hope you get a lot of it.  Good luck with your acupuncture today!! 

Kdb - not long now!!!    Hope you are well and very excited!!!

wingeum - Big Hugs    treatment and drugs lead to a very unstable emotional outlook and I think we have all been where you are if not once, but multiple times.  It is very hard, but the PMA does do you good and you need to believe in yourself that it will happen, maybe not immediately, but the more you try, the closer you should get!!   .  I really hope your scan shows good news today and don't worry about slowly responding - same for me this cycle, but I feel much better for it - rather than over-stimming.  Take care of yourself.   

Dixie - welcome back, hope you had a nice time wherever you were.  As for clomid - didn't notice too many symptoms, just tired, mood swings and the odd hot flush  !!  Hope you are well.

commutergirl - hello!  how are you?  Hope you are well!!   

loulou54 - wishing you all the best for Friday!!!     

xmasbaby81 - glad you spoke to your doc and are now on 25mcg - that is what I am currently taking and hope that my levels come down a bit when they next test me.  It must be so exciting for your new nursery - I hope the kiddies love it and that you have a good second week of the 2ww!!   

beanie1 - how are you?  Hope you are well.  

PollyD - hello, nice to hear from you - hope you are well and let us know what you decide to do about IUI.

Butterflyhen - welcome back, wishing you lots of luck for this cycle.  I had lots of follies this cycle too - on Gonal f 37.5 but only one became dominant, so you never know!! Good luck.

Hi to everyone else and hope you had good weekends!!

AFM - our visitors left last night - after 7 days with an 8yr and 3yr old - hubby and I were shattered.  They were great fun though and seemed to have an amazing time, if not a handful at times.  We felt good having our apartment back to ourselves and relaxing for a bit.  I have been feeling pretty good (now 8dpiui) - although I was sick 3 times on Saturday, thinking that was more down to the heavy food than anything else.  I have definitely been a bit crampy too, but other than that - feeling pretty normal.  Just looking forward to chilling for the rest of the week and praying AF stays away!!   

Huggies
xxxxxxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

BoBo2005 - Sorry you're not feeling great, take the time off to get better. Plenty of fluids and rest and hopefully you'll feel right as rain in a couple of days.  

Huggies - Glad to hear you had a lovely time with visitors. Enjoy the peace and quiet now and put your feet up for a well deserved rest. Fingers, toes and everything crossed for you  

Had Acupuncture this lunchtime, it was great   Why I've never done this before I'll never know. Going to have it on a weekly basis from now until after my next IUI and then we'll see what happens after that. She suggested that I take Floradix Liquid Iron Formula as she thinks I may be a little bit aneamic which would explain the tiredness. Has anyone taken it before? 

Sarah
xxxx


----------



## dixie13

Winegum -   it's so hard to cope with the emotional rollercoaster that is ttc at times, we have all been there - the tears and the despair, wondering if it will ever happen. IT WILL!!!!! You have to believe it. In the meantime, perhaps counselling is worth considering to help deal with any issues, even if it isn't ttc related. How did the scan go today? I hope you've had a lovely day with dh.  

Kdb - can you tell me more about the natal hypnotherapy cd? It sounds like something I could be interested in! 

Sarah - sounds like you had a lovely, relaxing day yesterday! Glad you enjoyed the acupuncture! I had mine this morning and it left my tummy feeling a bit sore, could be the herbs burning on one of the needles or just a sore muscle (she usually struggles to put the needles in my stomach because the muscles try and push them back out!).
The Floradix is great as a tonic or 'top up' if you have normal/slightly low iron levels, but if you're anaemic it means your iron levels are depleted and it won't replenish on that level. Ask your gp for a blood test, the easiest way to find out if your iron is low.

Huggies - not long to go now! Stay relaxed and       

BoBo - sorry you're feeling uncomfortable, take as much time off work as you need and look after yourself  .  

Dixie
xx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Dixie13 - I didn't feel anything when she put the needles in, just very relaxed as she put a heat lamp over my tummy as well which was wonderful   I also didn't feel anything when she took them out either, but now I can feel exactly where she put them in my tummy, I wouldn't say it was sore but I have a sensation there. 

I bought a hypnotherapy/relaxtion CD for people trying to conceive, but it just made me laugh   I think it was the womans voice and the things she kept saying, it really didn't relax me as I couldn't focus properley. So I'd be interested in the natal hypnotherapy one as well. 

Sarah
xx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Winegum - sending you bug hug hun   

Huggies - glad you had fab time sending you    for 2nd week

BoBo - hope you feel better soon hun  

Xmasbaby - sending you some    for 2nd week 

loulou - wishing you all the best for friday   

Commutergirl - how are you

Pollyd - nice to hear from you hun 

Big hello to all the other ladies...   

AFM - started DR today, feeling positive at the moment glad to be getting on with tx again..work been keeping me real busy but in positive way...love a challenge and thats what my job gives me...


----------



## xmasbaby81

Hey girls, how is everyone doing?

Dixie - I get some horrible spots with clomid! They're big and sore and take ages to go away! Hope ur feeling ok otherwise.

Commutergirl - I'm an early years worker so I'm in the nursery attached to a school. I work with the under 3's and love it!

Winegum - sorry ur having a tough time. We've all been there huni and it so hard to carry on with a normal life when all u want to do is sit in a corner and cry. But u'll dust urself off huni and coming back fighting for ur bfp! The best people to turn to are ur FF buddies, they're the only ones who understand. My friends all mean well but if I hear "I'm sure it'll happen one day..............I'll scream!!!!!

Kdb - Natal hypnotherapy? Sounds interesting what is it?

scaralooloo - Sounds like u had a fab weekend! Hope u enjoyed ur wine. AF has started to creep up on me so I've decide I'm letting my hair down this weekend! I'm not too dented by this one at the moment, I've sort of convinced myself ones my TSH is lower it will happen. And if that helps me through it then thats wat I'll continue to do.  btw I'm a nursery teacher 

Huggies - As I just mentioned, Af is def on her way but feeling okay at the moment. I'm hoping that once my tsh level is lower it'll happen. Dunno wat the chances of this happening are, but I just find it so frustrating being in the "unexplained fertility" bracket! How u feeling on ur thyroxin? when u getting tsh tested again? I've to go back in 4weeks but not getting tested for 8 weeks. Thyroid antibodies test should be back before my nest app too. Did u have that tested?


----------



## Winegum

Lovely Ladies 

Thanks a million for all your supportive words and hugs, I really appreciate you taking the time to post - you are all absolutely right about everything and it's funny, but I don't mind _how_ many times my FF buddies tell me to keep positive  It's so encouraging to know that you have all been there and I know there will be times when I am helping you up when you are down - that's the wonderful thing about FF isn't it?

My mood has improved considerably over the past couple of days. I had another scan today - not much change, it's slow, _but_ there is a little improvement so I feel OK about it, and my lining has thickened up. Had quite a good chat with the nurse today and she reassured me about everything. I know they have to get the balance right and even though I think there isn't a hope in hell of me actually over-responding, no one wants to have OHSS do they? So, back for another scan on Wed. We had a lovely afternoon and did lots of shopping - things for the house mainly.

*kdb* thanks for the pm, and everything else  

*Scaralooloo* wise words, thank you - what a lovely sunday you had - I absolutely love days like that, it's so good for your soul sometimes to completely indulge. Glad your accupuncture went well. 

*Huggies* counting down now honey    thinking of you and praying this is the one for you  The nurse told me today that she had a lady who had 21 days of stims and went on to get pg, I'm only on half that at the mo, but you are right, better to be slow than too much

*Dixie* hi sweetie, and thanks for your support, hope you are OK 

*Beanie* glad you've got going again and are feeling good. What do you do btw that keeps you so challenged and busy?

*xmasbaby* I hope AF stays away and what you are experiencing isn't AF pains, but you know your body, and if you are right, then I hope you will have the opportunity to get your tsh levels sorted out before your next treatment. It's so frustrating not knowing what's what and there are always so many questions and no answers. 

*Bobo* you obviously have a lovely family and it is a real tonic to spend nice times together. I know what you mean about being sad when they have gone, especially when you are feeling like you are. I hope you feel a bit more comfortable soon.   

That's all from me tonight


----------



## commutergirl

Hi ladies,

about to fall asleep on the sofa after a loooong day.

Winegum honey - I had started writing you a long "cheer up" message, then I read your latest post; you seem to be in much better spirits! just remember that you are not alone - but you know this, don't you?    
glad that you had a nice day off with your DH and got your mind off everything - and glad that the nurse reassured you. People can just be insensitive. You lend them ears, shoulders to cry on, helping hands and they step on you with heavy boots. Plus, as Kdb and Sarah say, people who haven't experienced this often don't know how to handle it. 
And yes, it's different to be told to be positive from someone who knows what you are feeling. At the moment I am dividing the world into "Those-who-have-experienced-it" and "Those-who-haven't-experienced-it" and I am only accepting advice from the first group.
However, all fingers and toes crossed for Wednesday   

Dixie - don't even mention the sunshine please! I got soaked this morning while getting into work and spent my day feeling miserable with my feet wet. I am feeling like I am growing gills.
I teach Physics. I was really scared when I started, but I ended up liking it much more than I expected (I initially saw it just as a mild side effect of working in research). Today I had a student stopping after my class to ask about something that had tickled his curiosity, and this really made my day - or at least made me think that my Sunday spent preparing today's lectures was not ENTIRELY wasted...  
How long to your trip to Singapore?

Sarah - great to hear about your nice weekend and that you enjoyed acupuncture.
The CD wouldn't probably be the thing for me. After all I am the one who during the final relaxation of yoga classes often started thinking of the laundry to be done, and what do I need to buy for tonight's dinner, and oh gosh did I shut the window this morning? So much for letting your mind wander off!  

Huggies - hi! glad that you survived your visitors. Even the loveliest visitors make you feel relieved when they leave, don't they? All crossed for you on your countdown!!   

Beanie - glad that you are feeling positive and that you have something to keep yourself busy! what do you do?

BoBo - sorry about your symptoms. Relax and get back into shape.

Xmasbaby - children that age must be lovely! Don't think too much of AF symptoms, they may as well mean something else!  

AFM, I am on a bit of a downer and get easily weepy. 
Last night DH and I had a long chat. We haven't decided yet about the next steps, apart from booking a follow-up consultation next month, to see if there were any "weak points" in our last IUI round - even if we decide to go for alternative therapies we'll still need to know what problems we need to tackle!
Other than that, we decided that we should tell our parents; I am really grateful to them for not having asked anything, and so far I didn't want to give them the burden of our anxieties, but it is really unfair that they, of all people, are kept in the darkness (well, there aren't may people who know actually). Don't know when we are going to tell them though: certainly it won't be an official announcement during the Easter lunch! "ah, by the way, now that you are all here, in case you have been wondering about this - yes, we have been trying for a child for nearly five years, they couldn't spot anything wrong with either of us but nevertheless we had three failed IUI cycles. Amy more cake anyone?".  
Do your families know about your treatments? 
Finally, we agreed that much as we'd love to have a child (at this point one is all we can hope for, unless we have twins!) we must also make the most of our lives as they are without making it into an obsession. We don't have kids? Ok, so let us enjoy the advantages... So the first step will be to regain control of our lives, do more travel, theatre, cinema, Sunday walks... easier said than done, but well, the intention is there (and we are taking a few days off around mid-March).

On a different subject, tonight I went for my blood donation and they said that the fertility drugs I took last month weren't a problem. However, after piercing my arm like a colander they decided that it was a bad day for my veins and sent me home!

Good night to everyone else - dragging myself into bed.

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## kdb

Huggies....      

Hi Sarah - I've taken Floradix a few times - very impt to keep it in the fridge once it's opened and it goes off quite quickly (faster than I can get through it) so if you can get a smaller bottle then that would be a good idea. I've also tried the Feroglobin B12 which is similar but I prefer the taste (although I think the ingredients are less natural.) Glad you're enjoying the acupuncture! p.s. The hair analysis is £50 which seems exe but the way I rationalise it (LOL) is that we're getting tx on the NHS (and I'm too scared to add up what I've spent on acu so what's another £50 into the mix?!).

Hi Dixie, here's a link to the Natal Hypno website - she does a range of CDs from pre-conception through to birth and beyond. I've decided to buy the IVF CD but the Prepare to Conceive one is recommended by FFs as well. http://www.natalhypnotherapy.co.uk/2.html I'll PM you some of the feedback on the CD that other FFs gave me. I was going to see a hypnotherapist but have run out of time pre-NZ (and also they are v expensive, £90+ per session) so figured the CD would be a good alternative. They are mainly for relaxation but can also work at a sub-conscious level if there are any possible emotional blocks causing fertility issues. You can also read various CD threads at http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=387.0

Hey Winegum, glad you're on the up  Amazing what a scan and a chat with a considerate nurse can do! Oooh and how was Wagamama, did you go for the katsu curry?

Big hello and hugs to everyone else  

Must away to bed..........


----------



## loopylisa73

Hey commutergirl,

The Easter announcement maybe a tad too much me thinks 

But ... my DH has been saying for a while we need some support family wise, i reluctantly let him tell his parents and now i feel that i avoid it/them all together!(on this subject)

His mum and dad are FAB i couldnt wish for better inlaws, i just feel as though they dont want to mention it incase i get upset, or i dont call them for fear of making them uncomfortable...!

Im trying to stay positive, but that needs to be for us not because we dont want others to feel bad for us and i think im finding the line inbetween these 2 difficult to judge....  We/I dont want to seem to be handling it all, because were/Im not. But that said im much better than i was.

Any advice anyone??

Loopylisa

x


----------



## savannahlu

Hi Everyone,

Hope you're all well and staying positive. Welcome to all the new ladies.

I'm going home to Scotland this weekend for 3 weeks. I can't wait, but will miss DH. Hopefully some time to relax ( Stobo Castle here I come!!), get rid of all my stress, and be able to speak without having to think of what words I need to use. Plan is to come back chilled out, weather warming up nicely and ready to conceive naturally - I can only hope!

Joeyrella - so quiet. Please let us know how you are.

WW - how's things coming along?

Huggies - how's the thyroid treatment? You feeling any benefits yet?

Gotta hit the sack. Four more working days to go. I actually dreamt about Greggs the Bakers last week   Those sausage rolls are calling my name. Aaaaargh, so excited.  

Sweet dreams, girls. Goodnight.


----------



## kdb

Snap Savannah, I'm off 'home' this weekend too, also going to be without DH (for four weeks).  HAve a wonderful time!  Bring all your winter woollies as it's turned cold... again!  Safe travels, and all the best for a fab holiday xoxox


----------



## dixie13

Morning girls

Beanie - glad you're feeling positive and keeping busy!  

Winegum - glad you're feeling more positive and that the scan is showing improvement - slow is definitely better than too much!  

Kdb - thank you   I've also been considering hypnotherapy, but a cd could be a good place to start. I'll check out the links to decide which one would be suitable.

Commutergirl - positive vibes coming your way      A follow-up appointment seems a great first step in moving forward with your tx. I understand why you want to go down the altenative route, I'm more in favour of naturopathic methods and IVF sort of goes against what I believe in..... I had to think long and hard before we went ahead with IUI, but then I thought that maybe we just needed an extra push and it would happen, and now we have had three failed IUI cycles and are moving closer to IVF.... I'm sure by the time we get there I've got my head around it all, and perhaps it will seem like the next natural step.

Because we had a miscarriage (we told our families about that) our families know that we've been ttc for some time and have been asking questions! My mum and sister know about tx and they're very supportive, and I also have a couple of close friends who had their own problems ttc so they're understanding.  I'm fairly open about it but don't go into too much detail or let on how much I really really want it, instead I put on a 'if it's meant to be' attitude when talking about it. 

Loopylisa -   sorry you're having a hard time with it all. Perhaps your in-laws are waiting for you to bring it up, and once it's out in the open it won't be a big deal anymore? 

Savannahlu - have a lovely trip to Scotland!  

Afm had a positive opk this morning so there will be plenty of   this evening!! 

Dixie
xx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning Ladies,

*Savannahlu* - Nice to hear from you. Hope you have a wonderful time in bonny Scotland. Whereabouts are you from? My family live outside Elgin in the North East, I love going home to visit as it's so peaceful and beautiful. Enjoy Greggs 

*Loopylisa73* - Don't put extra pressure on yourself and worry about upsetting other people, I do it all the time and it's exhausting. Remember the most important people in this whole journey is you and your DH. In my experience people who haven't experienced this journey find it hard to know what to say and are scared of saying the wrong thing, so sometimes think by saying nothing it's helping you. Maybe you should bring it up and talk to them about it as it might make you feel better. Don't be too hard on yourself, you will have days of feeling so low and others when you're ok it's a real rollercoaster ride. Just remember you have your FF and we're always here to lend an ear. 

*Kdb* - Thanks for the Floradix advice, think I'm going to go and buy some in my lunch break. Hair analysis sounds interesting might look into it. Hope you're ok otherwise? 

*Commutergirl* - You're going through one of the biggest emotional journeys that you'll probably ever go through in your life so it's completely unerstandable that you're up and down. It's good that you and your DH are talking about the future and what your next step might be, maybe after a consultation you'll have a better idea of what to do next. Both sides of our family know about what we're going through and they have been very supportive, although I do find it hard when i get a BFN as everyone gets really upset. I wish my mum and dad lived closer as sometimes I just want them to give me a big hug. I am lucky though as I do have some very close friends who live close by who also know and they have been great. Thinking of you 

*Winegum* - Hi there, glad you're feeling a bit brighter and happier and that you had a lovely day with DH. In regards to your scan, it's good that there's improvement even if it is a little slow you'll get there honeybee. Let us know how you get on tomorrow. Thinking of you 
*
Xmasbaby* - Stay strong and positive, it sounds like you are anyway. Thinking of you and sending some     your way. 

*Beanie_1 * - Fingers crossed for this cycle hope it works out for you this time round. Don't work too hard 

*Dixie * - Have fun  

Hi to everyone else hope you're all fine and dandy.

*AFM * - No news really busy at work, it's taken me about 2 hours to write this as I keep being interupted...I mean honestly  Got my consultation tomorrow about the future so we'll see what that brings up. Slept really well last night so I'm putting that down to my acupuncture.

Happy Tuesday one and all,
Sarah
xx


----------



## Huggies

Hi Girls,

Sarah - glad acupuncture went well - haven't heard of those iron tablets but it might help you out to give you a boost.  Wishing you all the best for your consultation tomorrow and hope it goes well     PS my sister lives in Elgin!!!!

Dixie - woot woot!! Go get busy girl!!    

beanie1 - good luck with your DR and glad you are in a positive happy spot just now - that can only help!   

xmasbaby81 - hiya, feeling okay on the thyroxin - no side effects that I have seen and I think I have had a bit more energy recently.  I was to be tested again in 6 weeks time, although my tablets were for 30 days, so not sure if I have to stop after that or continue with another course.  I don't think I have had my antibodies checked.

winegum - glad you are feeling better and that there is progress (even if slow), so really hope tomorrow brings more good news!!   

commutergirl -     I think telling your parents is a very good idea.  Like you, our parents have never asked and I was so proud of them for that.  I told my mum when she visited in June and she has been fab - told me it took her 2 yrs to conceive me but I was worth the wait!    Then my cousin had a baby in oct (the first baby of our generation) and seemingly my dad then asked my mum about us and she told him - seemingly he cried a bit (which then got me crying)!!  It is great to have the support, even if they don't say anything, they know you are trying and also that it is not easy.  I try and not tell them every detail but that I hope to have good news to share with them in the future.

Kdb - thanks love!! 

Loopylisa - as above, I find that if i am the one to bring up the subject then my parents want to talk about it but like you say, they would never say anything to me in case I am uncomfortable.  It is really hard, but you should definitely talk to them if you can and share your thoughts.

savannahlu - so jealous of your trip back to Scotland - sounds sooo good!!  As for sausage rolls.....OMG, you are making my mouth water!! Just make sure you wash them down with some Irn Bru!     Have fun!!!

AFM - nothing new to report really, still feeling a bit crampy on and off and just always tired just now.  Hitting the gym tonight again to try and give me a boost of energy.

Have a good day girlies.

Huggies
xxxxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Huggies - OMG what a small world, where does she work? My mum works in Elgin and so does my sister, wouldn't it be funny if they knew each other. It's a small place so you never know.

Sarah
xx


----------



## Huggies

Isn't it a small world.  She works for Springfield Properties in Elgin (HR).  Her and her hubby have lived up that way for going on 4 years now. I love that part of the world.

Huggies
xxxxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Yes, it's really pretty I love going home to visit. Don't get up there as much as I'd like, I sometimes think about moving back up there but then I worry about missing London and everything it has to offer. Maybe one day if I'm lucky to have a wee bambino


----------



## commutergirl

Hi girls,

thanks to those who have sent me hugs and nice words. It really helps!  
I had been quite reluctant to join this forum, but I should have done it a long time ago!

Loopylisa - yes, one of the reasons we haven't told our families is, like for you, the fear of creating awkward moments. I am pretty confident that my mum, who is a pragmatic person, could handle the situation; not quite sure about my father and my in-laws, or our sisters. I am afraid that any "how are you?" would end up having an unspoken question behind it. 
As for you, whatever you decide to do along that line, do it for yourselves, not to avoid upsetting other people! it is enough to cope with, you have a right not to worry too much about others because yours is by far the heaviest burden.

Dixie (who'll read this tomorrow   ) - If I think back of myself a few years ago (before we started TTC) I was the one who said "If we can't have kids I'll never go through needles, hormones and that sort of stuff"! Things change, don't they? still, before giving a go at something as drastic as IVF I'd like to try other options - or at least have something to support to IVF; I expect it to be physically and emotionally challenging, so I'd want to do everything that is in my power to increase its probability of success because, if we go for a first run (which at the moment is still an IF) and it doesn't work, it is pretty certain that we won't do it a second time. 

Sarah - thank you for your nice words, and good luck with your consultation tomorrow !   

Winegum - Hope you are fine. good luck for the scan tomorrow. Thinking of you  

Kdb - if I don't read you again before (you'll have plenty of things to do in these days I guess) have a nice journey home!  

Huggies - Your parents sound lovely. I really hope you have good news for your parents in the NEAR future!      

Quite a community of Scottish lassies around here I see!

Good night!

Commutergirl
xxx

PS: I have spent some time looking at the FF smileys; ok for the emotion-related ones, and the AF, baby, BFP/BFN ones... but what is the point for PUMPKINS?
Oh well...    
just to give a meaning to their virtual lives!


----------



## savannahlu

Oh well, the witch arrived today again. No more treatment for me but we're still praying it will happen itself one day.

Scaralooloo, I'm from Fife. I'm also heading to the Isle of Bute on this trip. Never been there before but really looking forward to it.

Is it cream egg time over there yet?


----------



## kdb

Savannah     

p.s. yes, cream eggs are everywhere... felt like they packed away the Xmas stock and replaced it straight away with Easter.  Also noticed some yummy looking Malteser bunnies and a Kit Kat Easter thing too (might have been a bunny as well... I tried to walk past quickly so as not to be tempted!).

Thanks Commutergirl, yes still have to pack (not easy for such a long trip!) but am still finding time for FF, lol.

Winegum - keep forgetting to mention, I've read a couple of Prof Robert Winston's books about fert tx / IVF, and although they are a bit old they are really well written and it's interesting to read something by a medical prof (but he still manages to incorporate emotion where appropriate - very human).

'Morning to everyone else!


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning Ladies,

Savannahlu -  I'm sorry the witch turned up   Hope you're ok? Are you going to consider IVF? I did a Theatre Arts course in Kirkcaldy. Never been to the Isle of Bute myself but it sounds nice, I'm off up to Orkney at the end of April with my job and really looking forward to it as I've never been up there before. It seems to be cream egg time 365 days of the year, they do seem to get smaller though   Easter Eggs have been out for weeks as well   Hope you enjoy your trip  

Commutergirl - Not sure what the pumpkin animations are for, but I kind of like them   maybe we should have a pumpkin revival   Hope you're doing ok?

For some reason I have got my appointment dates mixed up and my consultation is next week, thank goodness they sent me a text reminder this morning or I would have turned up none the wiser. Goodness knows what was going through my brain, but I remember making the appointment and writing it in my diary so I don't know how I could have got it so wrong  

Hope everyone is ok? Raining again, I'm getting so tired of this weather want to see some sunshine now.  

Sarah
xx


----------



## Huggies

Hi Girls - how are you all today?

commutergirl - LOL at the pumpkins!!  I think we should use them more often!!    Hope you are well?

savannahlu - so sorry AF arrived!!       I hope you stock up on creme eggs and enjoy your break back in Scotland! 

Kdb - GET PACKING!!!!   

Sarah - Glad you got a text, but shame you have to wait another week now.  Its raining badly here to, so ready for the good weather to come a knockin.

AFM - PMA is reducing by the minute - been crampy for a few days now and this time last month is when AF started to show up (10dpiui), I am hoping she holds off forever but apart from cramping no other symptoms at all.  I really want it to work this time!!!     

Huggies
xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Good luck Huggies      xxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Huggies -


----------



## joeyrella

good luck huggies!
x


----------



## cat1608

Evening girls!

Hope you are all well.

Just a quick update to tell you that drugs get delivered tomorrow, I have my first session of acupuncture in the evening - abit apprehensive, but looking forward to it too. Nothing ventured, nothing gained! Then just got to wait for   to arrive then all systems go!!!

Sorry for lack of personals tonite, but here's   any of you girls on your   have the results we all want for you -  !!!!

Sending all you ladies lots of  

Cxxx


----------



## cat1608

Back again - stupid question ........

How do I get trackers onto my profile?

Cx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello ladies

Huggies - sending lots       

Savannahlu - so sorry af showed up    

cat1608 - good luck hun  

kdb - have lovely time being back home 

winegum - hope the scan went well hun 

big hi to dixie, looplisa, loulou, joeyrella, commutergirl, xmasbaby     

AFM - i'm assistant manager in resturant and deal with all hr and training stuff...well my pma taken big dive this week, been feeling very teary all week, manged keep the full flow tears at bay...hoping its just hormones from the drugs....didnt help old friend mine who i havent seen in ages said go out get very drunk and when get home do the deed and i be pg no problem...she did appologise later once she realised what she said but still hurt though...going crawl back under my duvet and hide away for few more days from everone...


----------



## dixie13

Good evening girls

Huggies - stay positive   Good luck              

Savannahlu -   sorry af got you.  

Cat - hope the acupuncture goes well, let us know how you get on. Very exciting that you're about to start tx!  

Beanie -   people can be so insensitive sometimes, I'm sure your friend didn't mean to hurt you but it doesn't make it any easier. Enjoy your days off and hopefully you'll feel better soon  

 to everyone else!

Dixie
xx


----------



## Winegum

Hi girls *warning - long post* like you'd expect anything less of me

Hope everyone is having a good week so far. I can feel things starting up again and we are going to have a flurry of activity on here v soon - lets see how many BFPs we can get this cycle   

*Commutergirl* - I agree with you completely and share your world view! There are only two types of women.... Thanks for your support too, but it sounds like you need some as well. It's very hard being in a weepy place cause you feel the tears are ready to come at any time and there is that lump in your throat and you respond to everything with heightened sensitivity. I imagine it's especially difficult at work when you are lecturing, not putting on a brave face is just not an option (I also work with people and sing Queen's "The show must go on" to myself when I need to force myself to hold it together!) Just let those tears come rolling down when you are safely home, in the arms of your dh. You are in a difficult position now and it's not surprising you are feeling a bit wobbly - you don't know what you will do next yet, you need the professional opinions and guidance of your doctors and you and dh need time to talk things through together.

(*and this bit's for loopylisa as well *)

I think you have made a good decision in telling your parents, and if you feel you want them to know then I am sure they will be supportive and be thankful that you have told them. You haven't mentioned any nieces and nephews - what's the situation in your family? Do you feel under pressure, like it's your turn next? It is always difficult telling people, but for me, I have no regrets. It got to the stage where I couldn't talk about our lives and our futures honestly with people close to us anymore. I told my mum, I told my brothers breifly in a rare moment when it was just the three of us. I've told close friends too. My mum has told other family members and I don't mind - I don't expect her to lie when people ask after us. Shortly after I told my mum we talked about talking about it if you know what I mean. My mum is great and basically the family grapevine and passes on my news to others and passes back their good wishes to me. It IS difficult for people to know what to say/do - I have thought many times "What would I say to me?" but over time I have realised that it is important to give people a lead and to let them know if and when it is OK to talk about it or at least acknowledge it. That is sometimes difficult because it is an intensely private thing too and you don't necessarily want people to know the date of your IUI/EC/ET (normal people don't announce when they are having bms do they?!) In that case you can say, "I'll let you know when there is an update" - giving the message that it is up to you to make the next move. It takes a bit of bravery, but I have found that bravery to be rewarded with genuine concern and interest. We haven't told my dh's family for various reasons - his decision. They live a long way away and we see them rarely and he's just not comfortable with them knowing. It sounds like your mum might be in a similar position to mine and be your main support, passing news back and forth to to other family members. That at least leaves people free to ask "how are you?" and actually mean it as a greeting with no subtext!

  I don't think these pumpkins have ever been clicked so much

Good for you for focusing on the advantages of not having children because it is important to affirm our lives - but you didn't mention criminally long lie-ins! That's one thing I love, but I do often say to dh how nice it would be to have a little person come in and wake us up.....only at 11am instead of 6am!

*kdb* - my favourite at Wagamamas is the Chilli Chicken Ramen! Whenever we go to "the big city" we go to Wagamamas - we're such country bumpkins! Thanks for the Robert Winston tips. I haven't read any fertility books yet (apart from FF) because I'm a bit of an all or nothing sort of person, (gemini) and I can't possibly read all of them, but I do read the odd article and he was interviewed in The Times recently and said (and this just made me laugh cause I think I've met all 3) that he thought there were 3 types of gynea 1)those who love women 2)those who dislike women and 3)those who are afraid of women, and he also said the medical profession wasn't doing enough to find the underlying causes of infertility - I thought that was interesting, he's incredibly patient focused and acknowledges the emotional hardship too, no wonder women adore him. Now I have a question for you - I _know_ you are going away in a matter of hours, so _please_ DO YOUR PACKING    and reply later, but I noticed on your signature that you are unsure you ovulated even with the trigger. Is it possible for ovulation not to occur even with the trigger, or did you just feel like it didn't? My nurse told me that ovulation was 100% guaranteed to occur - what do you think/know? Just remembered another kiwi thing I love - hokey pokey ice cream mmmmmm

*savannahlu* - don't hear from you enough! Sorry AF turned up.  Have a fab trip home. You must be so excited. Creme eggs don't do it for me and we don't have Greggs down here, but Irn Bru - now you're talking! Hope you enjoy all the things you are missing - there is nothing quite like coming home is there?

*Dixie* - honey, you must be exhausted! 

*Huggies*       really hope AF stays away this time honey. Thinking of you.

*Joeyrella* where are you how are you

*Cat1608* glad to hear things are getting going and hope your accupuncture session is good. It feels good actually doing something after all the waiting doesn't it, even if what follows is more waiting! Keep us updated on how everything is going. 

*Scaralooloo* hi sweetie 

*beanie*  you poor love - hope things improve, maybe after a nice quiet weekend? Or do you work weekends? I can understand exactly how your work is stressful and exciting - me and dh have our own cafe. These waves of feeling fragile just wash over us don't they, and then you are surprised to find yourself feeling better all of a sudden - hope you feel strong enough to emerge soon  Glad your friend had the presence of mind to apologise but what are people like - I suppose people who have never had to "find out" about their fertility and what needs to happen to make a baby just don't know - if only it were so simple. I'm sorry she upset you. 

AFM - _still_ slow progress! But the clinic are _still_ keeping me going convinced that I will have a growth spurt soon, as apparently lean PCO women do, so back _again_ on friday for _another_ scan - that will be my 5th scan this cycle and it's a 2.5 hour round trip in total  Anyway, spirits are up for now so I'm going with the flow.

 to everyone else, newbies and lurkers 

Night night


----------



## katie-lou

Hi girls

I am new to the forum, hope its ok to join your thread. Just started my first IUI cycle, on second day of clomid.  Just wondered when the best time to have accupuncture would be?

Thanks

KL


----------



## Winegum

Welcome to the thread Katie-Lou - just saw your post before I log off.  Good luck with this cycle.  I'm not sure about the accupuncture timing but loads of the girls have it and will be along to tell you soon - it's something I'd like to know too actually.


----------



## kdb

*Hi Katie-Lou,* and welcome   If you're seeing an acupuncturist with experience of treating women having fertility tx then they will guide you as the best days to have it, but mine has told me to avoid having it while you have AF, so I would have an appt the day after my AF finished, then another 7-10 days later (to help follie and lining growth), then again 5-7 days after ovulation / IUI to encourage implantation.

Depending on your finances you might only want to go twice in a cycle, in which case (based on a 28 day cycle with ov / IUI on CD14) I would go on CD8-10 and again on CD19-20. Hope this helps and that Clomid is treating you kindly 

*Winegum,* hokey pokey ice-cream LOL - my mum loves it but I always got the hokey pokey bits stuck in my teeth. Boysenberry ice-cream was my fave but haven't had it for years. Hmmm yes I should be working (and packing) but to answer your Q... I am  to admit it, but during my IUI cycle I posted in this very thread to assure someone it wasn't possible *not* to ov with the trigger... and then that very thing happened to me. Did my research and the best info I could find said it was 97% likely to ov with trigger. I had a blood test done at my GP's 8 dpiui and my progesterone was 4 nmol/L when it should've been at least 30. Previous medicated cycles (where I've ov'd without a trigger) my prog has been 100+ so I am certain I didn't ov. Was charting my temp as well which was a bit all over the place.

When I told my clinic (both nurse and sister via email) that I hadn't ov'd I didn't get any reply. When I spoke to a cons about it at my cyst scans she just said "on some cycles things just don't work out how they should". I got a copy of my notes earlier this week (in prep for new clinic appt) and they said to consider a double-dose of HCG next time.

TBH though it wasn't a great cycle in many ways... follie growth stalled completely between CD6-11, lining only just managed to get to 8mm, and though E2 was rising and indicated at least one egg my LH ended up being something like 2 when it should be minimum 9. That's where the HCG is meant to take over, but for some reason it didn't with me. Not sure what my new clinic will make of this as obviously a trigger is crucial for IVF as well - so maybe a different stim like Menopur which contains some LH.... but this is something I will be asking and can report back, although by then (mid-April) you'll be preggers and won't need to worry! 

p.s. LOL re; Prof's comments - you are so right though, he is focused on the patient and that really came through in his books. Wish more clinic staff were like him!

p.p.s. pls don't let my non-ov worry you, it was a very rare occurence, just a bit of bad luck!

xoxo


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning Ladies,

*Kdb* - I hope you have a fantastic time on your hols  and that you come back feeling lovely and relaxed. Enjoy yourself 

*Katie-Lou* -  and welcome. Good luck with this cycle  I've just started acupuncture this week and I've been told that they want to see me weekly from now until after my next IUI which will start in the next couple of weeks. Go on to the British Acupuncture Council website and you'll be able to find a practitioner in your area and then you can find out if the specialise in fertility problems. I'm sure everyone will work differently, it does make you feel nice and relaxed. 

*Winegum* - Must be hard work running a cafe on top of all this fertility business as well, you must feel shattered  Fingers crossed the growth spurt happens soon, I'm sure it will stay strong  

*Dixie* - Hope all is well with you?

*Joeyrella* - How's things going? Have you got a date for your first scan? 

*Beanie_1* - I'm sorry you're feeling teary, you're probably exhausted from everything and need some time out from everything and everyone. It doesn't help when people say insensitive things either, I'm sure she didn't mean to hurt you sometimes people just don't think before they speak. Can you treat yourself to something nice over the next few days, like a facial or a massage? It might help lift your spirits a bit. Big cyber hug coming your way... 

*Cat1608* - Hope  turns up soon so that you can get things going, fingers crossed for this cycle.  

*Commutergirl * -  Hope you're well? 

Hello to everyone else.

*AFM* - All quiet on the western front, well when i say quiet I'm not taking into consideration my job which is going to be crazy mad  especially for the next couple of months. Trying to stay sane though  Just waiting for AF to turn up which should be some time mid next week.

Sarah
xxxx


----------



## dixie13

Morning girls

Kdb - wohoo you're leaving tomorrow!!!!! Have a wonderful time! Are you going via LA to get to NZ? Just thinking if you're going via Singapore you could be on my flight tomorrow night, but that only makes sense if you're going to Oz. Imagine - I could be serving you chicken or beef!!   

Katie-lou - hi and welcome  . I don't think there's ever a bad time to have acupucture because they can work on different things going on in your body depending on where you are in your cycle. I usually see mine a couple of times before ovulation and the day after IUI. Good luck with your first cycle!  

Winegum - hope you will have that growth spurt soon     

Sarah - sounds like you have a stressful job, what do you do?

 to everyone else!

Afm nothing much to report, been out for a run this morning and I'm now panicking because I have an exam next weekend and I haven't got much time to study!! Better get on with it.....

Dixie
xx


----------



## commutergirl

Hello ladies,

I have written this message on and off across one day, starting yesterday afternoon...

*Savannahlu* - hi, and sorry AF turned up. I'm pretty much on the same boat as you as we had our third failed IUI, and our clinic doesn't recommend sticking to it after the third attempt. So it just felt like hopeless darkness when AF arrived. We are trying to light some candles in the dark though! Give yourselves some time to think it over and consider any alternative options.
I am with you 

*Sarah* - wow, a work trip to Orkney! what job do you do? I had been there in 1996 and loved it (got soaked as well, but still loved it).
Re your appointment, it could well be that the person at your clinic wrote it in the wrong page, couldn't it? However, at least you didn't waste your time!

*Huggies* - cheer up and be positive! (in all senses  ). 
    
Try and avoid listening too much to your symptoms (easier said than done I know) - with the medications, they might really mean everything.

*Beanie* - how horrible can people do! At least your friend had the good taste of apologising, but it's the sort of things that leave you bruised for a while. And it doesn't help when they come in the middle of stressful times, when you would only like to have nice, supportive people around you. 

*Winegum* - thank you for your lovely, long message. So far I didn't have a breakdown in the middle of a lecture, and actually it's the sort of things that keep my mind off my problems. I guess it must be tougher for you, who cannot predict when you are going to have people around. I'll use your Queen quotation to keep myself going ...
Re nieces and nephews, my sister has a daughter I love to pieces (I have a photo of her with my husband and I always say "the two big loves of my life"). My SIL has a boy and a girl, and she often winds me up, not least because she made big announcements about her kid-plans (which even before our struggle I thought should not be something you put banners in the street about  ), which regularly succeeded, and she often likes to remind people about this. Considering that she must have guessed that kids have been in our plans (it is not an entirely taboo subject, and it comes up occasionally in sentences like "should we have kids...") she is a good candidate for the Tact Prize 2010. I don't want to think what she would say if she knew that we had treatments!
As a retaliation, if we speak on the phone on weekends I slip in that we slept until 11 ... Yes, lie-ins are a big plus of childless life!
However, the sentences like "So you guys are next" come more often from people outside the close families, which is what annoys me most. 
My mum has always understood about me much more than I told her (or, in some cases, than I would have wanted to), so I am pretty sure she has guessed something, also because a couple of years ago I had an ovarian cyst removed, and she may not have been satisfied with my vague explanations about how I had found about it.
At least living in another country helps keeping things private - you don't have to invent excuses for arriving late at a family lunch because it was basting day and have all the family whispering "ah, but THAT must be the real reason".

Enough about me - good luck with your scan! shame you are wasting so much time, but tell yourself it is for a good cause   ! And then try and take it easy for a while, OK?  I know I am not the best person to give this advice, but well, we all know IN THEORY what we should do, don't we? 
Re Wagamama, I can't remember their name, but I love the thick grilled noodles...

*Katie-lou* - Welcome! Sorry I can't help about acupuncture.

*Cat1608* - Hi and good luck with the start of your treatment!

*Kdb* - have a great time home; please bring back some sunshine for us! 

*Dixie* - good luck with your exam!  Is it related to your work or something else?

Pumpkin power for everyone     

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## joeyrella

hello everyone and welcome to katylou

i'm still here, clinging on to a bit of sanity and have a scan at on the 9th march.  i keep swinging between thinking everything will work out because we have already been so amazingly lucky to see a BFP and worrying that it might all go wrong.  i feel quite anxious most of the time, not really how i imagined being pregnant would be!

will catch up with everyone and do personals tonight.


----------



## Huggies

Hi girls,

Joeyrella - I totally understand your caution and anxiety - we all just pray it goes well and that you get great results at your scan.  How are you feeling symptom wise?    

commutergirl - thanks for the kick up the butt and all the pumpkin power - I am a nervous wreck just now!!!     

Dixie - Hello!! How you doing?  Good luck for your exam - what are you studying??

Sarah - hope you are doing okay and are looking forward to a few crazy months at work!! I know the feeling - we just let one guy go this week and another is leaving, so I am picking up a lot of extra work just now!!! 

Katie-lou - Hello and welcome to the madhouse!!!     Best of luck with your first IUI cycle - I have been having acupuncture for about 2 months and have it on a weekly basis, as Dixie says there isn't a bad time to have it - leading up to IUI they work on my stomach/ovary areas and then after treatment they leave it well alone and treat me as a pregnant woman - I love it and have found it very relaxing.

Winegum - sorry to hear you have all that travel!!  I had 5 or 6 scans on this cycle to as I was going slowly but all came well in the end - I hope the same happens for you!!  Good luck tomorrow.

beanie1 - big hugs    you have had a lot going on and as for your friend     I also had a friend (who just gave birth to her 2nd child last week) that told me that her baby boy was born after a night on the white wine and baby girl followed after a night on the red wine!! She was trying to cheer me up, but I was still angry!!! 

Cat - how did your acupuncture go?  Good luck with everything!!!   

Shemonkey - Thank you!!!!    

Kdb - how goes it? When you do you fly out on your mammoth journey and what direction do you go in??

AFM - Had acupuncture last night for the first time in 2 weeks due to holidays, etc - it was nice and relaxing.  I described how I had been feeling, etc and that I had been a bit crampy - they were worried about this, so this did not help my PMA at all.  I then went home and suffered from really bad heartburn, to the point where I downed a glass of milk which didn't help and then ended up taking an anti-acid formula before going to bed.  Luckily this helped and I was able to sleep.  Another busy day at work today, so better get on with it.

Huggies
xxxxxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Joeyrella - How lovely to hear from you. It must be a really anxious time for you, but the minute you hear that little heartbeat it'll all be worth it. Look after yourself and make sure you're getting plenty of rest. Keep in touch with us as it's nice to hear from the success stories.  

Commutergirl & Dixie - I work in radio, I make comedy/entertainment programmes for BBC Radio 4, 2 and 7. I enjoy it most of the time but it's hard trying to juggle things when i'm having treatment as my hours can be all over the place and i have to work evenings and the occassional weekend as well. Not complaining though, there's worst things I could be doing  

   Pumpkin power to you all   ha ha ha ha...


----------



## kdb

Hi Joey   It does seem like we go from hurdle to hurdle on this IF journey, doesn't it?  Hope the days fly by until your scan, so you can see little Joey and feel more reassured (until the next scan!). xoxo

Hi Dixie - am flying with Emirates so stopovers in Dubai and Melbourne although both are only 1-2 hours.  Leg from DXB will be a killer... 14+ hours OMG   Thank goodness for the on-demand movies and TV!  Is your exam for the naturopathic nutrition course?  How is that going?  Enjoy Singas xoxo

Promise to bring back some fresh air and sunshine for you all, and hopefully some of that magical babydust that somehow all my friends in NZ have managed to be blessed with so damn easily!



p.s.  my aunty / uncle went to the recording of a Radio 2 show... 'just a minute' or something like that?


----------



## locket83

HI Ladies,

Haven't posted for a while as have had bad problems with my shoulder and lower back -too much time at computers I think! 

Huggies- good luck with the 2ww- must be almost 1 week to go now, hope to here some good news soon  

scaralooloo glad you enjoyed your accupuncture- i have had a few sessions mainly to help with my shoulder but they asked me then if i had irregular cycles which i do and if i got up in the night to go to the loo (which i do) and they told me its all connected to my kidneys! the first time i had it done i actually slept throught the night without getting up! i've also read that accupuncture helps blood flow to the uterus so hopefully will help us with treatment. I haven't tried that iron formula but I am taking pregnacare conception which has all the vits and minerals including the rda of iron.  

winegum hope you're feeling better hun, really horrible feeling down and teary, not surprising we all get like this, its a very draining emotional rollercoaster and thank god we all have each other on here who understand exactly what we're going through  

xmas baby, just seen your on 2ww too so ill keep everything crossed for you too x

BEeani glad tx starting again for you, lots of postiive thoughts for you x


We received notification this week that funding has been approved and shouldd here from the clinic in the next few days! 
Hope everyone else is well who I have missed.

Better go -off to a physio appt for my shoulder, hopefully he'll have nice strong hands for a nice massage!

Locket xxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Kdb - ha ha ha...I blow the whistle and keep the scores on Just A Minute   and have to sit on stage with all the celebs. If your aunt and uncle want to come again let me know and I'll put them on the guest list.

Locket83 - How lovely to hear from you. Sorry you've been having problems with shoulder and back, painful! Hope physio appointment helps   Great news about the funding, you just waiting to hear when you can start now?

Sarah


----------



## loulou54

well, tomorrow is nearly here.  Go give blood and then wait for the phone call to tell me if its a BFP or BFN - fingers crossed.  My knees are sore praying  .
Noticed bit of brown blood (very slight) last night after being at the toilet - is this common guys?
Thanks all
Lou


----------



## xmasbaby81

Hey girls, how are u all?

Beanie - sum people r just so inconsiderate to others feelings! Reality is tho for most people doing that a couple of times WILL work, unfortunatley not for us (and not for the lack of trying! lol ) It's an uphill struggle for us but it'll all be worth it huni WHEN we get our BFP!!!

Winegum - sorry it's been a slow cycle for u, but remember the best things come to those who wait, and we've certainly waited long enough. Good luck huni

Kdb - enjoy ur trip home

scaralooloo - hope af turns up soon for you. Sounds like an exciting job u've got!

Dixie - good luck with ur exam

Commutergirl - Sounds like a very tactless SIL u have! I've only really told my mum and a few close friends and work colleagues. My mum has told my brothers, but only because one had their own IVF journey and now has a baby girl and my other brothers gf is pregnant so really to avoid any insensitive questions from them. My husbands family are slightly different, mainly because my mother in law doesn't know the meaning of keeping things quiet!!! Thankfully the rest of the family are more sensitive (yes I mean brothers sisters aunties cousins, they all bloody know!!) He is from a large family and there is always sum1 pregnant, but apart from the odd your turn will come comment, they've all been pretty good about it and not asked any questions which have made me awkward.

Joeyrella - such an exciting time for you, hope ur resting plenty

Huggies - Hi how are you? Glad ur enjoying the accupuncture. Never something I've really thought of (mainly because I hate needles) but seems like there are a lot of girls on here doing it.

Locket - Aw thats a shame about ur shoulder, but good news about the funding. Good luck

Loulou - Good luck tomorrow, hope its good news.

Katie-lou - welcome, you've come to the right place. Sorry no experience of accupuncture tho but good luck with ur cycle.

AFM - Well AF turned up on tue so was at the hospital yest so officially started cycle number 5. I can honestly say this time I have coped with it really well. Only a few tears when I told DH that AF had turned up. I think because they have discovered I have an underactive thyroid and I think a raised level of anti thyroid anti bodies, it has made me think well this could be my problem and it may not be unexplained infertility after all! Hopefully now I'm on thyroxine, this will sort itself out and hopefully one of my last 2 cycles will work and I won't need to go down the IVF road after all. Might be just clinging to hope tho but it helps so I'll carry on. Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## dixie13

Joeyrella - lovely to hear from you   I'm sure you'll be able to enjoy it more once you've seen the heartbeat, not long to go now!  

Commutergirl - kdb is right, I'm studying naturopahtic nutrition. It's a lot of work but I enjoy it, it's hopefully the way out of my current job! Hope you're ok? 

Kdb - Enjoy your flight, it's a loong way to go! Emirates have got quite a good inflight entertainment so there should be enough films to watch....and it will be worth it once you get there!  

Huggies -  how are you feeling?          

Sarah - what an exciting job!  

Locket - hope the physio sorted out your shoulder/back. That's so exciting that you can start tx soon! They are great at the Agora, and once we got our initial app with them we went ahead with IUI straight away. 

Loulou - fingers crossed for tomorrow          

Xmasbaby - stay positive, there's nothing wrong in clinging to hope! Hopefully the thyroxine is all you need to go on to get your bfp  

Dixie
xx


----------



## Winegum

Hi ladies

Let me start by sending lots of  and  to *huggies, Bobo, Loulou54* and *dixie* cause even though you haven't had treatment as such, you are still on your 2ww right?
    

Loving the pumpkin power on here    

*kdb* - before I forget, meant to ask you in my last post, did you get to see OBEM on Tue pm? It always has me choked even before the opening credits go up! Now what is it with (most of) the dhs/dps on there? Do you think they actually have moments of usefulness/kindness and the editors are just making them out to be complete w***** or are they all in fact complete w*****? I mean, is this what we have to look forward to, what we can expect from our dhs?    Your thoughts on this weeks offering? Thanks so much for replying about your non-ov. I'm not worried exactly, just interested because I want to know all possibilities, however slight. I have similar problems to you and am clearly a bit slow to respond/resistant to drugs/prone to bad luck?! - I'm slightly concerned that so much is assumed when actually, not much is certain. Why did you have a blood test, did you just have a hunch? I'm surprised they (clinics) don't just do them as a matter of course and I may go to my gps and ask for one myself. You'd think they'd not only want to know themselves, but also want to reassure you. I find it hard knowing that my follies got to a particular size but not knowing a) if there was an egg in there and b) if I ovd, not to mention all the other unknowns. Knowing for definite that the trigger had worked would give me a real boost. When you say a double dose of HCG - what did you take that cycle and what would be your double? I took 10,000 iu Pregnyl for the trigger and then 5,000 iu for the luteal support 1 week after trigger. Like the cycle you described, this cycle for me is all over the place - my follies are stalling, shrinking, growing - I've even had a bit of EWCM today and yesterday  , but they don't give me blood tests, so don't know about LH etc. What's E2? Your faith in me is endearing to say the least and I will do my v best not to disappoint you   

Surely you've made your final post before you hop on your plane?? - in that case, hope you had great flights, have a fabulous holiday and welcome home! 

*Scaralooloo* - remind me, are you starting IUI #3 when AF comes? And what is your consultation for - sorry, I've lost track of where you are. Sounds like you have a v interesting but stressful job too. I've also been to Orkney a v v long time ago - got my A level results while I was there on a family holiday. It's gorgeous and I'd love to go back one day.

*Commutergirl* - I agree, work is a great at keeping your mind off things and I think it is sometimes my saviour. Your SIL sounds like a bit of a tricky customer who could do with knowing, or at least imagining quite how lucky she is. There is just no need to trumpet your reproduction plans and subsequent successes. I find friends and family (my brother is a bad culprit) who constantly praise their baby's looks/cleverness etc in front of you and seem a bit miffed when you don't express the same opinions about their child with quite the same enthusiasm really nauseating - yes, we get the message, parenthood is wonderful, your kid is the best, now please shut up and let me establish a relationship with your child which is not based on how amazing you think they are!

*Katie-Lou* - hi, hope you found all the accupuncture advice helpful

*Joeyrella* - lovely to hear from you. Just want to echo what Scaralooloo said - please keep in touch - once an IUI girl always an IUI girl  I can imagine if I was pg, I would be feeling exactly the same as you. You have just jumped off the TTC rollercoaster and onto a whole new but equally scary fairground ride with more interminable waiting. However, we are inching towards 9th March and I hope that will be a wonderful day for you. I suppose all you can do is take things a day at a time and look after yourself. I can imagine that it doesn't really seem that real until symptoms really kick in? 

*Huggies* - I don't know why but I hadn't really clocked that you had responded slowly this cycle and had had a lot of scans - thanks for the encouragement  thinking of you across the miles   

*Locket83* - missed you, but glad you are back on form - let's hope things proceed quickly for you and you find yourself starting in no time.

*Beanie* how are you honey, I hope you are feeling better 

*xmasbaby* - Sorry AF got you but you sound grounded positive and pragmatic - a great combination to take you into your 5th cycle and I wish you lots of luck and although I'm a fine one to talk - you are absolutely right to be resolute and hopeful.

*Dixie* -  what does naturopathic mean? Career change sounds exciting. If you were pg would you have the whole 9 months off work or would they find you something to do behind a desk somewhere? Good luck in your exam - hope you have some study time this w/e.

Princess29, Meltowers, Sophy, Lulumead, MeandHer, Loopdy, M2M, where are you? How are you? Everyone else - 

Bye for now
Winegum
ps thanks for all my bubbles - you must all love sweets


----------



## loopylisa73

Hi Everyone,

Thanks for all your thoughts on family and how top handle our situation with them....
I know what i need to do is speak to them and get it out there in the open its just....... i almost did it tonight, but there was something in another convo that made me put off it again..!

I dont wanna make it all about me , u know

But i do need to do something i realise that.

*Joey*:- sooo pleased for you it was your turn, been said already but it must be a whole load of other scary hey?!

hi to everyone and thanks for the help xx

Fingers crossed i can start another iui soon x


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning Ladies,

*Winegum* - Yes, I start IUI numero 3 my final chance on the NHS. So no pressure then  My consultation is to discuss how everything has gone and to discuss tx and to decide what we do next if this one doesn't work. I'm going to express my frustration about my 2nd tx as I feel they should have upped my meds from the 1st go as I didn't respond that well on both occassions, I only grew 1 follicle. And it was only after my 1st scan on my 2nd go that they said we should have upped your meds...bit late by then!!! I know I'm clutching at straws and there's probably nothing that they'll do about it but I think it's probably worth bringing up. Hope you're ok? Have yu got anything nice planned for the weekend? 

*Loopylisa73* - Stay strong you'll get through it 

Xmasbaby - I have everything crossed for you for this cycle  I really hope this is your time honeybee thinking of you 

Loulou54 - you get good news today 

Hope everyone has nice things planned for the weekend? 

Sarah
xxxx


----------



## dixie13

Morning girls,

Kdb - safe travels!  

Winegum - yes, I suppose I'm on 2ww even if I haven't had tx!   
Naturopathic means a holistic approach to healing through natural remedies to allow the body to heal itself, the whole being (body and mind) is taken into consideration and the cause rather than the symptoms are treated. 
I would have the time off when pregnant, and that would really allow me to concentrate on the studies! I will be working part time from May so that should do a lot to get stress levels down....
Good luck with your scan today         

Loopylisa -   

Sarah - hope you'll be 3rd time lucky! One of our nurses said that IUI is sort of a 'preparation' for IVF, you learn how you respond to certain meds and when/if you need IVF they should have a better idea how to get it right the first time.  

Lou - hope it's good news          

Have nice weekends everyone!

Dixie
xx


----------



## commutergirl

! Friday at last!

a busy morning with a delegation of visitors, plus covering for a colleague, plus checking and printing stuff for Monday' lectures. Well, I got quite a lot of stuff done, now I can relax for a bit!

*Joeyrella* - great to hear from you! Good luck with your scan. I think that being scared is just human, but am sure that the moment you will hear the heartbeat thinks will change. Sending you 

*Sarah* - interesting job! no wonder it's hectic, with random working hours. 
Good luck with your consultation - but hope you won't need to think about what to do next   

*Loulou* - any news?   

*Dixie* - Are you actually considering a career change? naturopathy sounds like an interesting option for this. 
Enjoy your trip to Singapore! how long are you staying for?

*Kdb* - Have a safe journey; and please make sure that the New Zealand babydust works better than the Italian one!  In Italy we have only two couples of friends left who don't have kids (and one of them is sharing IF problems with us, so we are a safe haven for each other...), but all the others don't seem effective in spreading babydust 

*Huggies* - sending you a big  and keeping all finger and toes crossed for your countdown.

*Xmasbaby* - I am really sorry dear. But it is good to see you so positive. If you have a name for your problem it's easier to tackle it  

*Loopylisa* - A big hug. Just wait until the right moment comes to tell your family.

*Winegum* - fortunately I have only one case of friends believing that their child is the only bright and precocious child on earth, but yes, you'd want to scream at them! 
How was your scan? Sending you lots of    .

AFM, we have both booked a few days off work around mid-March. We haven't decided on a destination yet, but the important is to go away! 

Hello to anyone I have forgotten, and a nice weekend to everybody 

May the Pumpkin be with you! 
(I might consider wearing a pair of Master Yoda ears).

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## kdb

Hi girls, happy Friday! I am being v v naughty logging in to FF as I still have to finish packing (aaarrrrrrhhhhhh...) including 14 bottles of vitamins, god my suitcase is going to be rattling and I might be sussed as a dr&g smuggler!

Anyway, couldn't resist popping in to see how your weeks are ending up - yay for the weekend!

Verrrrrrrrrry quickly...

> Sarah - brilliant! Am sure they'd love to go again, and DH and I would enjoy it too. That's very kind of you to offer  Will contact you again about it in the Spring (if you don't mind meeting me in the real world, lol!). Hope all goes well with your consultation and lucky number three. Def push for a revised protocol!

> Loulou sweetie    

> Commutergirl - totally know what you mean... two of my friends are onto baby #4 (!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!). Hope you have a nice break away with DH.

> Dixie - glad you're enjoying your course; all the best for your exam! Am sure you'll pass with flying colours... things like that are much easier when you have a genuine interest in the subject. p.s. managed to fluke an airmiles upgrade this morning so DXB-AKL via Melbourne will be in biz class. Thank goodness for that!

> Winegum, my lolly friend...  That is great news you're starting to see EWCM!! When is your next scan?

OBEM - oh... my... GOD... where do they find those men? The one with the VBAC wife the other night started out fine then turned into a total [email protected]! They should have a trapdoor in each of the wards where naughty DHs/DPs get dropped down when they start being patronising and just plain annoying.

Prog blood test - my clinic does them as standard during OI cycles but not for IUI as I guess they assume the trigger will work 100% of the time. Totally agree that they should do it as a matter of course. I think my random temps were one reason I went to the GP to have it done, but also I was interested to see what the level would be so I could compare with previous medicated cycles. Not having a natural cycle I wanted to learn as much as I could with each medicated one, so that I could identify any new issues or take reassurance in other areas (eg, good prog levels post-ov).

Other stuff - my trigger was Ovitrelle and the dosage was 250mcg. Didn't get any luteal support. The E2 levels indicate the maturity of the follies and likely presence of egg/s within. Here's some info on the E2 levels, and a link to a fab website for interpreting blood results:
http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html

Note though that it's a US site so the units they use can differ. Make sure you're comparing apples with apples! (use google to find out how to convert from one unit to another)

Estradiol (E2) 
Day 3 
25-75 pg/ml 
Levels on the lower end tend to be better for stimulating. Abnormally high levels on day 3 may indicate existence of a functional cyst or diminished ovarian reserve.

Estradiol (E2) 
Day 4-5 of meds 
100+ pg/ml or 2x Day 3 
There are no charts showing E2 levels during stimulation since there is a wide variation depending on how many follicles are being produced and their size. Most doctors will consider any increase in E2 a positive sign, but others use a formula of either 100 pg/ml after 4 days of stims, or a doubling in E2 from the level taken on cycle day 3.

Estradiol (E2) 
Surge/hCG day 
200 + pg/ml 
The levels should be 200-600 per mature (18 mm) follicle. These levels are sometimes lower in overweight women.

Ok I really really must go now... will hopefully log in somewhere on my journey during some airport down-time. Better go give DH some snuggles. I miss him already! 

Bye girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good luck with the BFPs and take care xoxoxo


----------



## loulou54

Thanks guys for all your positive thoughts and comments - somehow they worked as I got the phone call this afternoon tellin me im pregnant  .  Still cant quite believe it and will be worrying now until i get my scan.
Thanks again guys and good luck and positive thoughts to you all xxx


----------



## kdb

OMG, congrats Lou!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Weaselwife

Yeah!!!!  Another IUI success, bring it on....  

So happy for you Lou...and yes you will have a whole different worry now   Fingers crossed for a sticky one. xx
WW


----------



## loulou54

Thanks Weaselwife and kdb - it is nice to hear another success story.
Miracles do happen xxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

*LouLou* - OMG!!!! That is brilliant news well done you and DH  So happy for you 

*Kdb* -  You make me laugh, I can't believe you're still logging on when you should be packing! Don't miss your flight! You should be a Fertility Doctor, you have so much knowledge on the subject it's amazing I have learnt so much from you just wish I could retain the information in my brain  Of course you can all come to Just A Minute it would be lovely to meet you. We do lots of audience based radio shows so you're welcome to come to any http://www.bbc.co.uk/tickets/ this link will tell you what's coming up and if it's made by my department then I can certainly get you in.

*Commutergirl * - Thanks for the positive comments, I'm hoping I'll be 3rd time lucky as well  Just trying to stay positive  Any thoughts of where you might go in March? Somewhere with a bit of sunshine would be nice 

*Dixie13* - I think you're probably right about the IUI being a preparation for IVF, I know I shouldn't be jumping forward with my thoughts but I'm already thinking about the fact that we may have to go down that route. But who knows maybe I'll be one of the lucky ones 

My brain has officially shut down for the day  Thankfully it's nearly the weekend 

Happy   to you all.

Sarah
xx


----------



## Huggies

Loulou - YAHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! 

            

So nice to hear positive news - how are you feeling?  Any symptoms?  Hope the news is slowly settling in - keep us updated on your progress!!


Kdb - Have an amazing trip girl!!!!

Huggies
xxxxx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Everyone

Hope you all have lovely weekend...

Loulou - so excited and happy for you, given us a little faith that it can work

Kdb - have safe flight and have lovely time

Huggies - sending you lots   

Winegum - hope all is going well 

locket83 - good see you back hun, hope you can get started soon

sarah - sending you lots   for your next IUI

bobo - hope your ok

loopylisa - you will find the right time, took us while to tell parents what's happening, btu we dont really talk about it unless we bring it up  

Kaite-lou - hello 

Big hello to everyone i may have missed 

Afm- sniffing is going better this time round, which is good just feeling little tired but always feel like that when its dark and horriable weather..just counting the days now until baseline scan....


----------



## Huggies

Sarah - hey you.....like you, trying to stay positive - would love to avoid the IVF route, but I am also preparing myself that next Tues I am seeing my doc and that could well be what he advises - its very scary, but where there is a will there is a way!!   

WW- hello you, how are things

Loulou - congrats again - so happy for you!!!

commutergirl - have a great weekend and let us know where you decide to go for your trip.  I think it will be April/May before we get away but really could do with some sunshine now!!!

Dixie - hello and have a wonderful weekend.

loopylisa -     How are you doing?

Winegum - thanks for the good luck wishes across these miles - much appreciated!!

xmasbaby81 -so sorry AF arrived    but glad you are feeling positive about next round - lets hope all our issues are down to an elevated TSH and this cycle will work for us both!!   

locket83 - how are you feeling - poor you!!  Glad all the funding has been approved and hope you get your letter very soon!!

beanie1 - hope DR is going well and you are on your way - how long do you do this for? Does this start mid-cycle?

Have a great weekend ladies, I am just praying that AF stays away and I get a nice phone call like Loulou on Sunday afternoon!!!

Huggies
xxxxxx


----------



## Beanie3

Huggies

i started DR on day 19 of my cycle which was monday tablets 2 a day for 7 days will force me to have bleed, than started the sniffing day 21 of cycle 5 times a day then have base line scan 10th march and all going well and can start injections along with the sniffing until basting.....


----------



## Scaralooloo

Huggies - I have everything crossed for you I really hope you get that phone call bringing good news as well


----------



## Huggies

Sarah - thank you!!   

beanie1 - wow, that is a lot going on, especially sniffing 5 times a day! Good luck.


----------



## joeyrella

congratulations loulou, fantastic news.


----------



## loulou54

Thanks Joeyrella - how are you keeping?


----------



## cat1608

Just a quickie to say CONGRATULATIONS to Lou Lou!!!!!

So very pleased for you and here's hoping you have a lovely sticky one!!

     

Cxx


----------



## Winegum

Evening girls

OMG.... 
       

*Loulou54* wondeful news - I'm so happy for you and dh  I really hope you have started the ball rolling for an avalanche of BFPs this cycle. The power of pumpkins  and positive vibes  have worked their magic and that is great news for us all. 

*Loopylisa* I know exactly what you mean about missing opportunities to talk - in the time it takes you to think "I'll tell them now..." the conversation has moved on and there is no going back. We have made some lovely new friends lately (a couple and their 4 year old daughter) and we have become close quite quickly. I have been wanting to tell them about us for a while as I hate being unusually evasive and almost lying to people I care about, and exactly the same thing kept happening - either I missed an opportunity or the occasion wasn't right. After they had come to ours one night for dinner I decided I didn't want to wait for another opportunity so I emailed them and told them a bit about our story (and sent them a link to empty arms). For me the advantages of writing it down was that there was no potential for awkwardness and no need to worry about suddenly blubbing. She phoned me as soon as she had digested my email, which was lovely. You'll know what and when is right and I hope it all goes well. Thinking of you and hope you can start again soon. 

*Scaralooloo* Hello honey - I think you should definitely say your piece at your consultation. Presumably they will up your meds for this last one? I hope you have a good apt. I always psyche myself up and go in with my bit of paper and my questions but I never seem to get satisfactory answers - maybe that's because I'm asking, in not so many words "will I get pg?"    but seriously, it can be a bit disappointing can't it and you can come away with your head spinning  There are just way too many ifs and buts aren't there? I think I need a lesson in "getting the best out of your apts" from kdb  Obviously I really hope you will be "third time lucky".  I'm fine thanks - see further down for how I am and what I'm doing this weekend 

*Dixie* your potential new career sounds interesting, and completely different from what you are doing now. I wish you success with it. When are you off to Singapore?

*Commutergirl* do you need us to get some ideas together for weekends away? Just give us the criteria and we'll come up with some suggestions! Hope you have a nice relaxing w/e after your busy week. 

*kdb* I'm guessing you actually made your flight, otherwise I'm sure you would have logged on to tell us you missed it    You are as bad as me - I had logged on here when I got in from work before I had even taken my coat off the other night! Unfortunately I'm not near a pc during the day so can't log a cheeky post while I'm at work. Thinking of you and hope the upgrade at the end is lovely. LOL about the trapdoor idea for annoying dhs in labour wards! I agree with Sarah, you should go into fertility - it's like having your own fertility nurse! Once again, thanks for all the info - most interesting and useful. E2 would be a good one for me to have next cycle as I'm worried that I have no eggs in my follies - surely this is a concern of every PCO lady that should be addressed as a matter of course? Presumably you are having a lovely 2 week holiday with dh (is he British? Aussie?) in Sydney at the end?

*Weaselwife* hi,  glad to see you are still lurking this board and even gladder to see your baby weasel is doing excellently. 

*Huggies*     

*Joeyrella & Beanie* Hi honeys, hope you are OK.

 to everyone else  and have a good weekend.

AFM, well, those positive vibes have worked for me too 'cause I have had my growth spurt! Thanks girls  I had a scan today and, just like the nurse said would happen, I now have 1 dominant follie of 18.5mm and the rerst have dropped away, apart for on 12.5mm one hanging in there, so we are going ahead for trigger tomorrow night and basting on Monday. The whole point of not downregging me was to try and get more than 1 follie, so I have had the same outcome on both cycles so far, but I'm happy that I finally pulled through and didn't have to be cancelled, and I'm encouraged that the nurse was impressed with my follie. When I got in the car to come home Lenny Kravitz's "It aint over till it's over" was playing on the radio - don't tell me I'm the only one to read good luck into pure coincidences. 

Lots of love to you all xxxxx


----------



## locket83

OMG i can't belive I had just written a whole post..with personals and i just b***y deleted it- took me ages to catch up!!

So without spending hours re-typing, hope everyone is well and good luck with up and coming appointments/DR/sniffing/phone calls on sunday..

I'll check back soon and do personals and not delete them, oh i am so annoyed!!

bit of good news though, got our 1st consult through today for the agora on 25th march! only thing is the letter says that 2 cycles for IUI have been aproved for funding but we were told by the gyne that we would have up to six? so ladies what can we expect on this 1st appt? im afraid its going to be smack bang in middle of cycle- havent had AF since beg of Jan! so prob have one in next couple of weeks, im hoping they will give give me something to bring it on or it could be up to 3 months waiting with my cycles!

Sorry im such a div and deleted my post i tried to include everyone on it too   
But to all of you, hope you are all well and that you all have a fantastic weekend

lots of love
locket xxx


----------



## Weaselwife

Locket83 - don't worry.  If they want you to start - or if you want to start ASAP, they can give you the pill or Provera to bring on AF.  In my experience though, going to a new clinic, they always re-do bloods...might not be necessary if yours are up to date and depends on the clinic.  As for how many IUI's you were told vs the approval, I honestly can't advise, I was told I would get IUI on NHS, then a consult later, told they didn't have the scanning resources.

Loulou, I'm still so happy for you.  Lovely to see fellow IUI'ers succeeding.  Sometimes IUI is deemed a waste of time, you, Joeyrella and me are all confirmed proof it's not a waste!

Huggies - you are PUPO!  I am   for you.  x

Winegum - it only takes one.  I had 2 follies, 1 up in the 18mm just before trigger, the other was about 15mm...and we kind of knew it was a bit small, so the 18mm was the gold...and turned into peanut 

Kdb - all packed?  Have a fabby relaxing trip!

Sarah - good luck with your 3rd IUI.  When I asked about if a cycle could be used to determine medication for another cycle, the clinic said that  each cycle and how you respond is different.  It's a very fine balancing act between getting too many and too few and your body may react differently on each cycle..I guess with factors like stress etc, I can see that is true.  Keep positive that it's 3rd and final because you'll be pregnant with it.

All IUI girlies -   may your dreams come true soon with IUI 

AFM, I'm doing fine.  Thank you for the "how are you" 's.  Peanut seems to be doing well.  I am now OMG...today 18weeks, starting week 19 - so nearly at the 1/2 way mark!  I have a scan at 21 weeks on 16th March and we are going to find out if IUI peanut is a boy or a girl.  I never had any "morning" sickness at all...and my dietician puts it down to all the hard work we have done preparing my body.  So far no infections, just seen a lowering of my immune system in the 2nd trimester, so suffering from coughs and colds for prolonged periods.  I don't think I've felt peanut move yet, so with no other pregnancy symptoms, it's been a tough 18 weeks.  Even after getting the BFP, it takes a long time to believe it and there is still more waiting and worrying..it's getting easier now.  As with this whole process, one step at a time, otherwise you drive yourself and your partner  

Take care and good luck
WW


----------



## commutergirl

Evening ladies,

*Loulou* - congratulations! great news! 
     
Girls, maybe things have finally started moving, with the two recent BFPs?

*Huggies* - everything crossed for your call!!! Thinking of you.   

*Winegum* - great! things are moving on!    for Monday.   

*Winegum and Sarah* - no, we haven't decided on any destination. The main constraint is time as we only have four days. The option are a) somewhere warm (even if it's just two weeks before there are still cheap flights); b) walking somewhere in the countryside (with the unknown variable of the weather); c) a spa in Austria where we have been before, to relax and warm up. Any suggestions welcome!

*Locket83* - good that you are getting started. On my first consultation we looked at the results from blood and sperm tests (do you have recent ones?) and then I got an internal scan; guess they should be able to induce AF if they think that everything else is ready.

AFM, I have enjoyed a quiet evening on my own (DH is out with a friend), doing things like reading a book while having dinner. I'll probably roll into bed.

Have a nice weekend!

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## karen-lynne

Hi Ladies  
I Hope this message finds you all well and happy. 
Firstly, I'm sorry I was absent for so long, but I was having a moment - that turned in to a month or so moment after our treatment failed in December at the Nuffield. We didnt handle it very well and I decided to take a break from everything to do with fertility, just for a little bit to enable myself to cope with it all (plus I fractured my wrist when I fell on the ice, and couldnt type) lol  yes I was drunk lol 

We decided to wait and go back in April and try again, however, fate has stopped us in our tracks. Suddenly out of no-where while off of work in a cast    We are so shocked!! All natural, no fertility aid what so ever. People said to us, wait til you're not thinking about ti and it will happen , but we all know that sort of talk doesnt help us any, but somehow, that is exactly what has happened. 
We are 9 weeks gone so far and cant believe it. Going for a scan at the southern general in a few weeks, I will keep you all posted.

Sending my love  and  to you all.

Love from Karen xxx


----------



## joeyrella

wow karen well done & congratulations


----------



## Huggies

Karen - Congratulations!!!  That is amazing news, and what a nice surprise for you!! I hope you are well and have a happy and healthy pregnancy!!     

commutergirl - hope you had a nice relaxing evening.

WW - can't believe you are almost half way already, I really hope all goes well at your next scan and you can start relaxing and enjoying your pregnancy!!

winegum - Yeah!! I knew that a follie would come through for you - excellent news!! All the best for basting on Monday!!   

locket - thats great you got your letter through - I would just ask at your first appointment about the approval for 2 IUI's vs 6 - maybe they just approve 2 at a time??  Hope AF plays nicely for you and I am sure they will help you on your way.  

AFM - did a cheapie test this morning and it was a   so not expecting miracles for my blood test tomorrow.  Need to pick myself back up now and try and enjoy my weekend.  I can't help but ask myself why though  

Huggies
xxxxx


----------



## locket83

Wow congratulations Karen that's fantastic and a natural BFP!!!  xx

weaslewife congrats to you too! and good luck for the blue or pink scan! how very exciting!

commutergirl hope you enjoyed you're quiet evening- nice to have a bit of time to yourself with the remote all to yours!


winegum- great news on the follies seems to be quite a bit of positivity flying around on here which is fab! 

huggies, really sorry for your BFN how did the bloods go? thinking of you   

hi to everyone else and hope you are all having a lovely weekend 

lots of love

locket xxx


----------



## Beanie3

Karen - congratulations hun    

Huggies -  sending you massive hug     xxx


----------



## Winegum

Hi girls

I've just got in from work, about to have a bath (warm, not steaming hot of course ) with the Saturday newspaper magazines and a huge glass of water - those follies are really thirsty this month, but as usual, you have distracted me from that and all my other jobs - yey!

*Locket* just have to commiserate with you about losing posts - it's so incredibly annoying - I did it about half way through my very first post and I had spent ages wording it etc so know how gutted you are! I've also done it since and have now become so paranoid that I often write a long post in word first and copy and paste it - I wish there was a save button for posts. Anyway..... lovely to hear from you. So glad you have got your appointment through - I remember that it felt like a bit of a milestone for us. I think you can expect lots of general and personal questions and as WW says, maybe more bloods, especially HIV and Hep B+C if you haven't had them done for a while, maybe AMH if you haven't had that. I was in the same position as you regarding period's arrival. I couldn't start due to Christmas/clinic closure and then AF came just before Christmas, meaning that I wouldn't be able to start til the end of Jan at earliest knowing my cycles - I had a bit of a wobbly on the phone to a nurse and she took pity and offered me the option of "scheduling" me with Norithesterone, effectively skipping ovulation (like it happened anyway!) and shortening the cycle. I took it 3 times a day for two weeks from day 8-21. I wasn't very hopeful as in the past I have never responded to meds to bring on a bleed, so was chuffed when AF turned up and I could start IUI 2 weeks earlier than if I had waited it out. As others have said, they will do similar for you I'm sure. Have you checked your PCT's website to see how they approve/fund? I wonder if you are allowed 6 but they want to approve 2 to start with to see how dhs  do with IUI, if motility is still borderline, IVF may be more suitable, but I'm no expert (you'll need to wait til *kdb* logs on to get the expert view  and if that sounds sarcastic, it isn't ) Are you nearly there yet *kdb*?

*WeaselWife* thanks for you encouragement. I can feel the positivity beginning to build in spite of myself and it's always good to be reminded of others successes because it enables you to think if ti can happen to them it can happen to me! It's very interesting to hear about your lack of pg symptoms. It is so true that everyone is different and FF is so fab for reassurance about things - we can spend an awful lot of time wondering why we aren't "normal", when in fact there is no "normal". We also have so many expectations and when these aren't met, start to worry. I can imagine it's been tough for you but you are right about the coping strategy. Tell me more about the hard work you did preparing your body. Once you have got to the half way stage, and start feeling baby weasel moving and your tummy expanding, you really will believe it! And I'm sure start to enjoy it more. I always imagine the 20 week scan to be an amazing experience - it will be a really special and memorable day 

*Commutergirl*  - glad you had a nice evening to yourself - it's lovely sometimes isn't it? Hope you are having a good weekend and not having to do too much lesson prep.

*Karen-lynne* OMG the  has worked! What an amazing story you have to tell - one of the best I've heard I reckon - I'm so excited for you, it's enough to make me want to give up tx right now  I wish you all the best for your pregnancy. Bet your little girl will be really excited about having a bro or sis. . BTW, when I read about you slipping on the ice, I immediately imagined you ice skating, (don't ask me why ) then I read on and thought, what was she doing ice skating drunk?    

Keep these success stories coming girls 

*Huggies*? Don't want to believe it until AF arrives/blood results back. Hope you are OK    Thinking of you.

How are you doing *Beanie* honey? 

Right, I'm off...for now


----------



## daisy22

Hi Karen

[fly][/fly]

Huggies, thinking of you hun . Hoping and praying that you just tested a bit early


----------



## locket83

winegum hope those follies are coming on nicely, can't beat a nice warm bath and a good read! 
i think it will be a wise idea to copy my posts whilst typing them thanks for the tip! 
We have had all of the tests including hiv & hep and all the other bloods/scan, so unlesss the clinic needs to double check any of them i'm hoping we will be able to start fairly quickly! for once im hoping this will be an extra long cycle and AF can stay away for another few weeks in time for the appt and maybe can prescribe me with the chlomaphine then- all wishful thinking but can't do any harm! 

It seems a lot of people have accupunture before treatment has anyone here found it helps? taking my pre conception vits and already have ahealthy diet so if anyone has any other tips would love to hear them!

Hope you're all having a lovely sunday

locket xxx


----------



## locket83

oh and i forgot to mention - I received a reply to my email from the guy at the PCT who has been a real help and he has confirmed that we are indeed entitled to up to 6 IUI and if that fails up to 2 ivf/icsi so think the letter just stated 2 cycles have been approved and evaluate after if neither are successful. so feel very relieved about that!

locket xxx


----------



## commutergirl

Hello ladies,

a quick one as I have a stiff shoulder (old age kicking in and bad postures, I guess!) and I have decided not to use the computer today apart from a couple of quick things.

*Huggies* - don't give up until you see the blood test. I really hope that it was just a matter of early testing.  

A big     to *Winegum* for basting! I smiled at the thought of you treating yourself to a relaxing bath with the papers and a glass of... water  ! People would do anything to help treatment 
Good to see that you are feeling positive  .

*Weaselwife and Karen* - hi! I am fairly new to this forum and I guess you had left it before I joined. So good to hear success stories. Hope your pregnancies go well.

A nice week to everybody! Will this rain ever end?

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Just a quickie as I'm mad busy today 

*Huggies* - Thinking of you, I really hope your blood test gave you a different result? Massive hug coming your way 

*Commutergirl* - Hope you managed to have a restful weekend and that the stiff shoulder has eased up a bit. Get your DH to give you a lovley massage 

*Winegum * - Hope today goes well and that you get lots of happy   Let us know how you get on, thinking of you. 

*Locket83* - That's great news, I bet you can't wait to get started. It always amazes me how different PCTs are all over the country, it's great that you get 6 IUIs and 2 IVFs lets hope you won't need to use them all 

*Karen* -  wow that's brilliant news, congratulations. You and DH must be over the moon. I hope everything goes smoothly for you. Keep in touch and let us know how you get on. 

*Weaselwife* - I can't believe you're nearly half way already, where does the time go?!?! I bet you can't wait for the next scan. Keep in touch it's lovely to hear that you're doing so well. 

*Beanie_1 * - Hope you're ok honeybee? 

Kdb - Hope you had a good flight and are enjoying the start of your hols. Feet up and lots of relaxtion 

Sorry if I've missed anyone 

*AFM* - Had a lovely weekend  despite the rain. Off to my 2nd acupuncture session at 1pm, looking forward to that. Consultation on Wednesday and AF due this week, so it looks like things will start moving quite quickly for me now. Fingers crossed.

Sarah
xxxx


----------



## Huggies

Hi Girls - a confirmed   yesterday after my bloods!!     Spent the day hugging my husband, asking what was wrong with me, but then picking myself back up again and promised to keep on going!  I really knew that I wasn't preggars, but just the clarification of that phone call made me very upset.  Seeing my doc tomorrow evening, so will be discussing next steps (likely IVF) so will let you know how that goes.

Sarah - I will take that massive hug anyway, thank you!! Hope all goes well this week.  

commutergirl - thanks for your wishes!!!  

locket - all go for you soon then!!  Best of luck.  Yes, a few of us are now having acupuncture, it is supposed to have good results along side fertility treatment.  I have been going for about 2 months now, so no success story yet, but hoping in the long-term is will work well.

daisy - thank you!!!  

winegum - hope all went well today!!!   

beanie1 - thank you!!!  

Hugs all round girls   and hope all goes well for everyone else this cycle.

Huggies
xxxxx


----------



## Weaselwife

Huggies.  Look forward....

WW


----------



## Scaralooloo

Huggies -   thinking of you


----------



## Guest

So sorry Huggies    xxx


----------



## Tama

Huggies so sorry to read your news hun    Wish there was something I could say or do to help   Sending you loads of     and I   that your next tx will be the one for you. Take care   xx


----------



## Huggies

Thank you lovely ladies - your support is appreciated as always!!   

Tama, Shemonkey - may well be heading over your way once I have chatted with the doc   

Huggies
xxxxx


----------



## commutergirl

Huggies, I am really sorry. A big hug coming your way.  

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## ButterflyHen

Hi All, 

Sorry not been on for a while so not up to speed with personals. Huggies...sorry re. BFN. Keep going!

Overstimmed again despite being on low dose Gonal F. 4 mature follicles and 1 tiny one. Offered cancel cycle or follicle reduction (even though nurse said in her experience it rarely works). Don't want to cancel again so I'm going for it! Dr says it doesn't effect success rate. Does anyone have any experience?

Triggered yesterday and feel like 10 ton tessie today.

Going in 10.30 tomorrow.

Fingers crossed to everyone!


----------



## daisy22

Huggies, I'm so sorry about the BFN. I know how much it stings hun    

When you feel ready there's a really nice bunch of girls (me, Tama and shemonkey for a start!!) on the ex IUI waiting for IVF thread (on the inbetweenies board!). Theres also a waiting for IVF thread that we chat on too- so feel free to pop in anytime- we'd love to have you


----------



## Winegum

Hello everyone

*Commutergirl* - hope your shoulder is better. Can't wait for the day when I can finally enjoy a bucket of wine with my bath (well, without feeling guilty anyway ) but for now I'm being very good and even declined champagne at the 1st birthday party of the baby of some friends yesterday and had a nice glass of water followed by a cup of tea instead 

*Scaralooloo*- lots happening for you this week! Hope your accu went well today. I must say, I'm quite tempted. I had it a bit when I started taking Clomid but quit for various reasons. I think the only thing stopping me taking it up again is fitting in yet more appointments in my life, but that's more of a mental hurdle in all honesty. Hope by the end of this week you will be ready to roll. 

*Huggies* - so sorry sweetheart    I got positive vibes from your post though - onwards and upwards, and although I don't want to lose you and will be jealous if Tama, Shemonkey and Daisy get you back, I completely understand that you might have to go to the other side  Great that you have a doc apt so soon and hope that you come away feeling sure of the next step 

*Daisy* - hi sweetie, how are you? I see from your signature that you have a big day tomorrow and just want to wish you all the best for your IVF apt. I hope it goes well and that you can move forward quickly without too much more waiting 

*Locket* - Wow, your PCT sounds like one of the super-generous ones. Lucky you.

*Tama* - hello honey - nice to "see" you. Hope you are OK. What's going on with you?

*Butterflyhen * - hello - hope your IUI goes well tomorrow. 

*Kdb* - are you there yet? It's not the same without you.

Thanks for all your good wishes and positive vibes girls. Unfortunately we didn't have a great start as I got in a strop with dh because he criticised my parking on arrival at the clinic, without giving me an opportunity to straighten up (WTF? No need to mention it...) despite spending the rest of the morning in moody silence, the  can't have picked up any bad vibes as when we went back for the IUI, the nurse told us it was a great sample, 47 million and 80% motile. We managed a quick hand squeeze while the nurse's back was turned by way of making up WAWL?  I'm  to say this is not the first time we have fought on "important" days and I'm sure it won't be the last. Apart from that, it was fine  Now we wait...

A big  to everyone else

Bye for now


----------



## daisy22

Thank you wine gum  

Great news about the insem and the     

Good luck


----------



## Huggies

Daisy - thank you!!    I will come visit you somewhere soon - wishing you all the best with your big appointment tomorrow too!!   

winegum - glad the procedure went well!! As for moodiness and sulks at important times - I can relate to that too!!  Hope you are both better now!!   

Butterflyhen - sorry hun, no experience with reducing follies, but glad you are still getting a chance and wishing you all the best for tomorrow!!   

commutergirl - Thank you!!  

Huggies
xxxxx


----------



## loopylisa73

*Loulou * a big congrats.....nice to hear of sucess for a change!!! 

*Commutergirl * DH family know already, i just feel like they are pretending its not happening. 

*Winegum* Its nice that your friend was there foryou, i wish the subject didnt feel like it was taboo.....keep wishing DH hadnt told his parents, things feel awkward for me now ...

*Beanie_1 * how do u bring it up I have never in my life been stuck for words before but this subject has got me! 

*Huggies* Im soooooo sorry  that it didnt happen this time for you! i know what you mean that you felt the  was on her way but that second she arrives..... devestating... 
Had a rough weekend too.... the  will prolly visit me friday  

Loopylisa

xx

Thanks to *Scaralooloo
Dixie13 *


----------



## Beanie3

Evening ladies

Huggies - sending you another hug hunni   hope chat with doc goes really well  

Loopylisa - hope week going bit better for you hun  , just came out with it to parents, not gone in to detail but explained that we need a little help to make it happen.

Winegum - sending you lots    for 2ww

Sarah - sending lots     for you appointment on weds

Butterflyhen - sending lots    for IUI today

Locket - fab news from your pct

Big sorry to anyone i have missed     

AFM - havent given tx much thought this time around but sure that will change from next week after 1st base line scan....Scary to think i could be on my 2ww in few weeks.....Started to get the nose bleeds again from all the sniffing but not so worried about it this time around...


----------



## dixie13

Hello girls  

Hi Loulou and Karen-Lynne - congratulations to you both  Wonderful news!!! I hope you will have happy and healthy pregnancies.       

Huggies -   I'm so very sorry   Let us know how the appointment goes.

Locket - the Agora didn't do any additional tests when we were referred, we went ahead with tx straight away and I hope it will be the same for you! And lets hope it's an extra long cycle!  

Winegum - good luck on the 2ww! Great    How are you feeling?    

Sarah - hope you enjoyed the acupuncture! Are you doing another cycle of IUI?

Joeyrella - how are you?  

Beanie - good luck with this cycle  

Commutergirl -  yes, I really want a career change! Flying was never going to be long term, the plan was to do it for a couple of years and then move on - and I'm still here   I enjoyed it for many years but I feel that I've done my time now. Dh wants me to give up so we don't have any regrets if we end up not getting pregnant. Flying is really hard on your body and could be partly to blame for our problems and he feels that if we want to try everything we can to have a baby I have to stop flying. 
Hope your shoulder is better  

Butterflyhen - hope it went well today  

Kdb - hope you're having a wonderful time!  

Weasel - lovely to hear that you're doing well. Almost halfway there, how exciting! Good luck with the scan   

Daisy - hope the app went well today  

Tama - hope you are ok?  

 to everyone else   

Afm had a lovely time in Singapore, met up with my friend and treated myself to a couple of glasses of champers... It's strange how I seem to forget that I'm on the dreaded 2ww when trying naturally and do all sorts of things that I normally wouldn't do after tx... like having the odd glass of wine or going for a run etc. Must admit it's nice not to think about it all the time, I'm not even symptom spotting (yet!)!

Dixie
xx


----------



## katie-lou

Thanks for your welcomes, you really have to check the chat room every day to keep up!  

had my scan and blood test today and all ok so insemination on Thurs.

does anyone else have quite a big reaction to clomid?  i was dead tired and could really feel stuff working down there to the point where I could sleep.  I wonder if it was over stimulation.

anyway good luck to anyone going through treatments at the mo.

KL


----------



## commutergirl

Hello ladies! 

a bit of quiet after two hectic days.

*Sarah* - how is acupuncture progressing? Good luck for your consultation tomorrow. Let us know how it goes.

*Huggies* - how are you doing? it is good to read you positive. But yes, the feeling is "why? what's wrong now?". Hope the appointment is helpful. Thinking of you  

*Winegum* - Hope you manage to look after yourself in the next two weeks     Looks like you've got all good elements to start with. And yes, having an argument when under pressure is quite common also here... DH has learnt to keep quiet when he sees that I might bite!

*Dixie* - welcome back! glad you had a good time and you put your mind off 2wws, etc by doing "normal" things. I do believe it is the best approach: if in the past years I had made my whole life to revolve around my desire of a child at this point I would still most likely be childless, but much more miserable... 
I see your point about changing job; yours must be really stressful for mind and body. Good luck! And hope you'll have soon plenty of time off work to study for your degree 

*Daisy* - hi! how did your appointment go? I might be heading your way at some point, but haven't made a follow-up appointment yet.

*Beanie* - hope the time flies by without you realising, and hope everything goes well 

*Katie-Lou *- good luck! From what I have seen everyone reacts differently to Clomid. I didn't have any effects (at least I wasn't MORE sleepy than my usual standard...), but several people feel weary. As far as I know (but I am sure that someone else can confirm) weariness is not necessarily a sign of overstimulation, and they should have noticed it during the scan anyway. So don't worry.

AFM, no news really. Shoulder still stiff and me growing grumpy about it  ; on the bright side, we have booked train + hotel in Paris for the mid-March weekend! Plus, the sunshine and the fact that the bulbs I planted have began to grow make me hope that we are heading out of the longest winter since I came this side of the Channel... I don't want to check the weather forecasts.

Good night!

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## ButterflyHen

Hi All, 

Katie-lou although I've never been on clomid on both my cycles have felt action in ovaries - sometimes discomfort.

Had follicle reduction and iui yesterday. Had 5 follicles - they aspirated 2 on right (both had eggs) which they said was a good sign. Had some fentanyl which relaxed me but didn't fall asleep and feel that HyCoSy was much more painful. 

Sperm sample was good: 50mill, 65% mobile and 4/4 progression.

Had some discomfort yesterday part early evening and a bit tender today. 

Can do no more - its up to lady luck now.


----------



## Huggies

Butterflyhen - how are you feeling today?  Glad all went well yesterday and that they were successfully able to reduce your follies - lets hope they left you some good ones and all the best for your 2WW!!   

Commutergirl - I am doing well thanks - still being told nothing is wrong!!!  Aggghhhh - hate not being able to control my damn body!!  Your trip in March sounds fab - I love Paris.  I was also hoping yesterday that we were coming out of winter - but back to snow again today!! 

katielou - glad all went well with your scan and bloods - did they tell you how many follies you had?  Wishing you all the best for tomorrow!! Good luck!!  

Dixie - Your trip to Singapore sounds lovely - a place I have yet to visit!! Glad you are relaxed and enjoying yourself - it is amazing how different things are when you are not injecting or knocking back the tablets on a monthly cycle!!

beanie_1 - how is that nose of yours??  Sorry you get nose bleeds, but hoping that is all normal?!  

loopylisa - how are you doing?  Hope all is okay  

winegum - how are you?  Hope you are relaxing and you and hubs are all made up and feeling positive about your 2WW!!  

Sarah - hope acupuncture went well again and good luck with your consult today - let us know how you get on?

locket83 - hope all is well with you!!   

Kdb - Hope you made it safe and sound to NZ and you are having a fab time with your family!!!! 

Well girls - had my consult yesterday afternoon/evening - in the clinic for 2 hours (1 hour just waiting to see our doc, who was very far behind).  All the nurses came out to say hi (I think they love our Scottish accents) so they kept us company as we real over all the IVF consent forms!!    
So, thats it - we are moving onto IVF and quickly (the bonus of US private health care).  The one issue is that AF is still to arrive, and I am currently on CD32 and wish she would just bloody appear!!  I will then start on the PILL (yep the pill) to regulate and stop ovulation for one cycle.  15 days into this Pill cycle I will start injecting Lupron until my period arrives and then after that, continue with Lupron and then start stimms with Gonal F 150iu and then be scanned regularly.  So, could be a 4-6 week period through egg retrieval and egg transfer - but praying that it works well for us and provides us with a little miracle.  I am nervous about the medication and treatments but I really need to keep going in the hope that this will work for us.

I will certainly keep checking in on your girls and offering advice where I can, but going to move over to the IVF/inbetweeners thread where ladies can tell me lots more about what to expect from IVF!!

Piles and Piles of baby dust to you all  

Huggies
xxxxxx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Everyone

Huggies - Going miss you, lets us know how your getting on...sending you lots    

Butterflyhen - great that they were able to reduce your follies, sending you lots   for 2ww

Commutergirl - trip sounds fab....hope you and DH have lovely time together 

Winegum - sending you lots   for 2ww hope your feeling positive

Kdb - hope your having fab time NZ with your family

Hope everyone else is ok      ...

AFM - nose bleed's normal side effect from the sniffing...Af arrived as scheduled lol so everything looking good so far on DR, only 7 days till scan then hope to start injections...feeling little sorry for myself at the mo, turn 35 soon and wondering how much more or how long i can keep going on the ttc roller coaster....cried all the way home from work to day but do feel bit better having had good cry....Arrrrggghhh....sorry everyone


----------



## dixie13

Good evening girls,

Huggies - wishing you the very best for your IVF journey - may it be a short one! Please come back and let us know how you get on  

Katie-lou - clomid made me spotty and emotional but I didn't notice any action down there! What dosage are you on? Good luck with insem tomorrow  

Commutergirl - sorry your shoulder is still sore   Your trip to Paris sounds lovely, I've never been there but it's definitely on the list of places to go in the future.

Butterflyhen - great    and great follicles, good luck on the 2ww     

Beanie -   sorry you're feeling low at the moment, don't apologise - you're allowed! Positive vibes coming your way        I can relate to the age concern, and if it's any consolation I'm turning 39 next month and would love to be 35 again! I don't mind getting older but from ttc perspective I would like to shave off a few years....

Dixie
xx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Evening Ladies,

Sorry I haven't been in touch for a couple of days been lots going on 

*Huggies* - I wish you all the luck in the world with your move over to IVF, i'm so happy that things are going to move quickly for you. I hope that you and your DH get the result you both want soon. We'll miss you over here on this thread, so pop your head in every now and again and say hello  Take care of yourself and I  you'll be sharing some good news with us all soon. 

*Winegum * - Great results, fingers crossed they're  swimming to their rightful home and doing all the right things. Hope the next 2 weeks zoom by and that we have some more good news on here to celebrate. This treatment is stressful so it's completely natural to be snappy and argumentitive, you're both under so much pressure. Anyway I'm sure that you've kissed and made up  by now  Stay chilled, warm and treat yourself to something nice 

*Loopylisa* - Hope you're ok? 

*Beanie_1* - Hope you're ok and the nose bleeds have stopped now. Poor you, another thing to contend with as if we haven't enough  Hope the scan goes well. Don't be sad about turning 35, your still young hope you've got something nice planned to help you celebrate  Thinking of you 

*Dixie13* - Glad you had a lovely time in Singapore, and quite rightly so that you should enjoy a glass of champers or two...you deserve it! Wow a career change, that's great that your studying as well. How do you manage to fit everything in and stay normal 

*Katie-Lou* - Hope the insemination went well, fingers crossed that this is the one  I think everyone has had different experiences with Clomid, I got tired and bloated on it but I was only on 50mg.

*Commutergirl * - Paris  how lovely and mid March that's not far away at all. I bet you can't wait! How's the shoulder? You been to see anyone about it? Hope you're ok? 

*ButterflyHen * - How you feeling now? Hope you're more comfortable? Happy swimmers   lets hope they're doing what they're paid to do  Wishing you all the best 

 to everyone else hope you're all happy and healthy 

*AFM* - Well, Acupuncture was good so that made me feel nice and relaxed  Appointment yesterday was a COMPLETE waste of time, we didn't get to see our consultant we ended up seeing someone who didn't have a clue why we were there and didn't even know that we'd had IUI  so I spent most of the appointment telling her things to get her up to date. We came out none the wiser and both feeling pretty frustrated and angry  So much so, that in fact unbeknown to me DH took it upon himself to phone up this morning and insist on speaking to our consultant to make a complaint. Within 10 mins the consultant phoned him back and made another appointment for us to see us next week and then the head nurse who does the IUI phoned him and basically said that she recommended that we should get another IUI if this next one doesn't work as she feels that the last nurse didn't handle my last one well and they should have put my meds up to increase my follicle growth. But I guess we will have to speak with our consultant next week to see if an extra tx will be possible. Was quite shocked by DH when he phoned me up to tell me all this as it's usually me that deals with all of this sort of thing so it was great that he took it upon himself to do this. So not feeling as unhappy and frustrated tonight about it all. AF still hasn't arrived  so can't get moving with next tx yet it was due yesterday and still no sign. Right going to attempt to try and leave work now.

Big love,
Sarah
xx


----------



## Winegum

Evening girls

Thanks *everyone* for your support and good wishes for my 2ww, and for your honesty about moodiness etc with dh! Each time it happens, we agree that we are not gong to do it again, but neither of us are very good at letting things go and rise straight to the bait!  I'm fine in myself and currently symptomless...for the moment.

*Loopylisa* yes, it is a shame that IF feels like a taboo subject - it's probably because it's so intensely personal and intensely personal things aren't easily talked about/shared generally. I'm sorry you feel awkward about dh's parents knowing. I have to admit, I would feel awkward about my dh's parent's knowing too. Maybe if only dh spoke to them, they don't want to say anything to you without you letting them know it's OK. I think the main reason people don't say anything is beacuse they don't want to upset us and they don't want to say the wrong thing and unfortunately, due to the nature of IF, they have an incredibly high chance of doing both! I hope in time you come to feel supported by them.  Remind me what's happenning with you - when you get AF will you start your next round of IUI?

*Beanie* sorry to hear you're feeling fragile honey. You seem to have a bit of a cloud over you at the moment. Maybe when treatment starts properly it will lift? You are not alone in wondering how much longer you can keep going with TTC and feeling depressed about another birthday looming. I frequently go from wanting to stop tx right now to not wanting to stop until I hit the menopause. I also lose sight of everything and find myself questioning if I even want kids, if I want to be a mum. I have found that I constantly have to manage my expectations. For example, at various times in my recent tx when things have been going slowly I have wanted to just shout at the cons/nurse/dr/secretary "I'M THIRTY SIX !!!!!! I DON'T HAVE TIME TO WASTE!!!!" but I have changed that into "Oh well, at least I'm only 36, I don't have to start worrying until I'm forty-?" Also I assumed for a long time that inspite of my problems, I would provide the first grandchild on my side, but when both my younger brothers had babies quite close together, I just had to come to terms with the fact that I was going to be left behind and decided that I would never again be surprised by any pregnancies and am fully expecting them both to have #2 before I even start. It's also very hard to come to terms with the fact that a large portion of your life so far has been overshadowed by TTC when all you want to do is move on to the next stage. So what I'm taking a long time to say is, I'm with you all the way and sending you big hugs  I hope you will have a lovely birthday and you will be feeling a bit less fragile by then.

*Dixie* so glad you had such a lovely time in Singapore and spoilt yourself  You must get frustrated by your job if you feel it may be hampering your chances a bit, but by going part time and retraining you sound like you are taking all the right steps to having a more tx and family friendly job  I agree with Scaralooloo though - I admire how you find the time to do it all. I could also do with making moves to change my job, but I don't.

*Katie-Lou* How was your insem today? Hope you got some good  to where they need to be. Re Clomid, I was on 50mg and it messed with my head a bit - pendulum mood swings, but everyone is different so if you get away with a bit of tiredness, that's great!

*Commutergirl* excellent choice for your w/e away. Me and dh had a very short but lovely time in Paris as part of our hols two years ago. I found it really compact, so great for walking, but also really easy to get around on the metro. Beautiful range of architecture, great views, loads to see and do (although I have to admit, we're not great do-ers, more wanderers) and lovely atmosphere. I hope you love it and I hope you have a lovely lovely time just the two of you.

*Butterflyhen* great news on your follie reduction and IUI - you're only a day behind me so we are cycle buddies. Hope you are feeling OK.

*Huggies*  OK, so you've promised to come back and see us from time to time, I can't ask fairer than that - I guess there will come a time when we will all depart this thread but I've only just settled in! We will miss your cheerfulness and support. Bummer that AF hasn't come yet - you are slow and late, like me! Fantastic news about your apt and the fact that you can move so seemingly effortlessly and quickly to IVF. Everything is upped with IVF - including the success rates, so I really hope this is the tx for you and I hope you find your new home on FF to be as fab as this one! 

*Scaralooloo* I'm so sorry you had such a crap apt - it's what I absolutely hate about this whole thing - you get yourself psyched up for something and it turns out to be utterly useless in a way that you could never have predicted  I'm very  for you. Whoop whoop for dh though.  It goes without saying that I hope you actually get somewhere next week. Once, in answer to my question to a receptionist "How long are the apts?" she replied "20 mins, but some are longer and some are shorter, generally the ones that shout the loudest get the longest" - so here's my encouragement to keep shouting, and to make sure that you get what you want and are entitled to.

*kdb* where are you honey? It's been a week - you've got a lot of reading back to do! Hope you are having a fab time - really enjoying every minute. Do you want an update on OBEM? If not, look away now, because I'm going to tell you anyway. This week, we had Kelly, 26, 5th baby, quite disobedient, poor midwife! accompanied by mum, dh and sister - waters broke and baby literally came out in two pushes! Then there was Joy and Fabio who were brilliant to watch with their funny bickering and so lovely. The poor honey had to have her waters artificially broken, then she had only dilated about 1cm over about two days, so in the end they gave her a c-section. It was amazing - through my tears I could just about make out the look on Fabio's face as they handed him the baby with Joy looking on - no words were necessary, it was the best tv ever. See if you can watch some clips on the C4 website, I think they've got Joy giving birth on there. I decided there and then that more than anything I wanted to see that look on my dh's face one day, so I told him that I wouldn't give up until I could do it.  I also told him he would frequently have to remind me that I had promised that,  but to say I found it inspiring would be an understatement.

A big  to everyone else. Where are you all? 
I hope you all have good weekends.

Big hugs
Winegum


----------



## Huggies

Winegum - Thank you!!  I coudn't stay away and as long as I am on FF, I will be following this thread so I can celebrate with each of you when your time comes!!   

Sarah - Thank you!!    So sorry consult was such a disgrace, I just don't get it sometimes - as if you are not going through enough already but they make you go through all that too!!  Good on DH for doing what he did - as you said, that would usually be my job too, but glad he was just as frustrated and got onto it.  I hope AF comes soon for you (or if not, you get a nice surprise)!!  

Dixie - Thank you!!   

Beanie_1 - Huge Hugs girl - 35 is nothing!!!      We need to remember that things are a changing in our culture and before we know it having babies in your 40's will be the norm!!  A good cry tends to do the world of good though - just hope you are feeling better now!!!   

To everyone else - best of luck, I will be sprinkling daily buckets of babydust this way!!  

AFM - AF has arrived today (I think my acupuncture last night must have brought it on) so I will be starting my pill tonight/tomorrow and so begins the next 6-8 weeks of my life.  Love you all

Huggies
xxxxx


----------



## commutergirl

Hello ladies,

back from a pub dinner - neither of us felt like cooking!

*Loopylisa* - sorry, I realised I hadn't replied last time. Well, I am also concerned that telling people might lead to more awkwardness. Don't know. I'll play by ear over the Easter break.

*Huggies* - glad to hear that things are moving on so quickly. Hope that likewise your success with IVF will be quick!   
Stay in touch, will you?  

*Beanie* - a big hug . I'll be 39 this year, and I have had moments when I couldn't bear the thought of waiting another month, with more and more people getting pregnant around me and the usual stuff. Now I don't think that my age is a "last minute" age, but I did have my crying moments on my way home, and I know I'll have more!

*Dixie* - hi! definitely have a trip to Paris, it's amazing and has something for all tastes. How are your studies? You mentioned an exam pretty soon, or did I get it wrong?

*Sarah* - argh! what a waste of time! When we had started our investigations at our local hospital we did see always the same person, but it was clear that he hadn't got a clue - to the point that he forgot to tell me that I had an ovarian cyst ; I only found about it one year later when I asked for a copy of my records!  
Good that your DH took control of the situation and that they came back to him. But it's so annoying to see that things move only when you bark and complain!
I also sometimes moan with my DH about being the one dealing with everything; he booked the trip to Paris after I told him "OK, now please do your bit and propose something!".

*Winegum* -  how are you? we also love to wander about and to discover places. I am planning to do some B&W photos of architecture, which should look great in a late-winter light (I mean, the subjects do, my photos are never up to the expectations!). We have been in Paris before, but last time I was locked at a very dull conference and DH enjoyed being a tourist 
Hope you have a nice w-e. Are you usually very busy on weekends?

AFM - shoulder better, thanks, but still needs massage and cuddles . 
Off to a good rest before a day when I'll have to be a bit of a governess and a bit of a social worker! At least it's Friday!
Good night everybody!

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## loopylisa73

Geez you guys i cant keep up  its only been 36 hours!!!!

*Winegum* Hi my AF due tomorrow, will call hosp and ask if IUI is on ....BUT i think my consultant may still be away so i may not be able to try this month . The next one due April fools day...! i know not funny  again the consultant wont be there on Easter Sunday for treatment so i need to forget all and relax (or try ) till May .
Wish i didnt have to wait soo long tho 

*Commutergirl* I have decided to go home over the Easter break and tell my dad, i know he will be upset for us but he would support me and right now i think i need a hug from him. Awww i no still a Daddys girl at 36! My mum passed away 6 years ago and all my siblings have a huge amount of children so hes the only one i want to tell.

*Scaralooloo* im ok i just have to get my head round no treatment for a while i guess...  not easy when early menopause in tapping me on the shoulder, but if i have to wait i have no choice 

Hi to everyone and good luck and   for one and all xx


----------



## dixie13

Morning girls,

Sarah -   sorry to hear about your appointment   It sometimes feels like it's one step forward and two steps backwards when dealing with different consultants etc, not surprised you felt frustrated. Well done dh for sorting it out! No sign of af - I'm guessing you have tested?  

Winegum - I've never watched OBEM, it sounds like it gets quite emotional and I'm not sure I'm in the right frame of mind to be able to watch it at the moment! Omg 26 years old and on her 5th child   I really hope that you won't have to wait long before fulfilling your promise to dh      

Huggies - that's so exciting!!! I didn't realise that an IVF cycle lasts 6-8 weeks, I thought IUI was bad enough   But I'm sure it goes really quickly once you're there.  

Commutergirl - yes you're right, I've got an exam tomorrow and am panicking big time!!! That's why I've been up since 4am   Have to get as much studying in as possible today and hope for the best.....
Glad to hear that your shoulder is better  

Loopylisa - hopefully it will be good news from the hospital and you can go ahead with tx this month. Sorry to hear about your mum   I'm sure your dad will want to be there for support and hugs   

Beanie - hope you're ok?  

Katie-lou - hope insem went well     

Butterflyhen - how are you feeling?  

Have a good Friday everyone!   

Dixie
xx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning Ladies,

Dixie13 - No I haven't tested, I'm too scared too as I'm so used to seeing that sign that says NOT PREGNANT. I was going to wait until Sunday and see if AF has turned up by then. These past few months my cycle has been between 27 and 28 days and I'm now on day 30 but I know only too well that this treatment can mess up your cycle so although there is a little voice inside me that's saying maybe just maybe...I'm too scared to think that hopeful thought. Crazy I know   

Commutergirl - Glad the shoulder is on the mend, but make sure DH is giving out plenty of hugs and massages, draw it out for as long as you can   Hope today isn't too taxing for you, as you said at least it's Friday and no work for 2 whole days woo hoo... 

Loopylisa73 - How frustrating for you, surely there is someone else apart from one consultant that can do your IUI That seems crazy that you have to work round their holidays. I hope you can get something sorted.  

Huggies - It's all go go go for you my girl woo hoo!!! I have everything crossed that this is the one for you, I hope it all goes smoothly. Keep in touch and please let us know how you get on.  

Winegum - I stopped watching OBEM as I was getting too depressed seeing all these beautiful babies being born. Hope you've got some nice things planned for the weekend?  

 to everyone else hope the weekend brings sunshine to wherever you may be   and that you've all got some nice things planned. I'm off to see a friend tomorrow who just had a baby a few weeks ago, so looking forward to that, I'll probably get all teary  .

Pumpkin power to all   

Sarah
xxxx


----------



## katie-lou

Hi Ladies

Insemination went ok,   were good.  Had 6 folicles on one side and 3 on the other but only one was big enough so they said i wasn't overstimulated - was on a 100g dose.  So just the wait now!

Anyone have any tips on how much exercise you should or shouldn't do, I usually go to the gym and to dance and pilates clases.  Was perhaps going to skip for a couple of weeks but perhaps I should still go a bit?

Good luck to evreyone with treatments. 

KL


----------



## pixielou

Arghhhh, so frustrated!

Hi there, havent posted for a while as I have a bit of a break from it all. I was supposed to having my 2nd iui next week, went for 2nd scan today on day 15 and nurse said that my lining was good but there was only one follie at around 15.5mm(it weas 13.5 on Tuesday so growing that quickly. She also said that it was quite narrow(could this be cos I'm about to ovulate?) Anyway went away with the nurse telling me to come back for another scan on monday and all is weel then we do the  iui on wed. Got home then had aphone call from the nurse saying that we couldn't do iui this month cos she didn't have HIV and Hep C bloods tests from us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Aparantle the HFEA now have different requirements and before you never had to do this, now she says that she cant go ahead and do an iui until the results are back and this takes about four weeks so this basically means that we may miss next month too.

Feel really p....d as I feel like I have been getting nowhere and Im now considering going private instead of trying my NHS goes. Just don't know where to go. I live in London and if I go under NHS I will be under either Barts or Hommerton, obviously if I go private then I can choose, anyone have any good experiences at clinics in London?


----------



## lulumead

HI pixielou....I had HIV and hep B done at my clinic and results were super fast....not sure if fast enough for next week but it might be worth calling up and finding out. there are clinics on harley street who might do bloods quickly....sorry don't know the names...maybe post over on the singlies thread....women on there seem to be able to answer everything!

Probably costs a bit think mine was £100 or so....

good luck.
xxx

PS I had the same thing happen with IVF went for a scan, then they told me they didnt have up to date tests and then i had bloods done then and there and results were back in time.


----------



## loopylisa73

Hi Dixie

I live on the Isle  of Man so not an awful lot i can do....
She does have a stand in who is also away( shes new so had booked time b4 move to here.
Very unusual for both to be off at once but its happened!!!
So mu IUI delayed probably for a while.



My   i can normally time my watch by, Was supposed to arrive first thing this am, getting pains but nothing else!
Has anyone else found that they are late after having IUI's  I had my last  one in Jan.... but not sure if it is expected to be late?
Thanks

Have a FAB weekend peeps xxxx


----------



## stressqueen

Hello all, 
thought i would pop in as i am currently waiting on my first IUI appointment, at the monklands hospital in scotland.
My uterus is attatched to my old c-section scar hubbys sperm all good and my tubes are all clear.
So hoping iui is right for us we get 6x goes and not entitled to ivf as we have a daughter.
not sure how long we going to be waiting to start all the waiting is so frustrating...
well i hope to get to know some of you as i am sure i will have lots of questions come closer to the time.
take care Wendy.x


----------



## loopylisa73

Hi Wendy ,

You came to the right place .

I had my first in Jan.....Unfortunatly for us it didnt work, but, more and more lately are having sucess stories so fingers crossed  you get your appointment soon 

Loopylisa
xx


----------



## locket83

Hi Ladies,

Welcome wendy, this is such a good place for support and info, look forward to hearing and supporting you on your journey.

Sorry can't do personals tonight but I have read and am keeping up with you all (this must be the hardest thread to keep up with- so much going on!!) xx

just under 3 weeks til our initial consult, was hoping AF would stay away but had pains for last 3 days, not bad considering this is week 10 of my cycle! been feeling quite up and down this week and i'm sure it is down to having such long cycles- must effect you in some way be v surprised if they don't fine cysts when they scan my ovaries, my mum had them too yet this is the only test my gp didn't investigate! 

Anyway, hope you all have lovely evenings and great weekends.

lots of love

locket xxx


----------



## kdb

Hello Winegum!!    

Oooh I miss OBEM... even though the 26yo would make me want to scream. FIVE kids at that age??!! No wonder number five slid out so easily. Is Joy the 40yo Chinese lady? I think I saw her a few episodes again when they were trying (unsuccessfully) to induce her. Her husband seemed like one of the few that wasn't a complete idiot!

Thanks sweetpea, yes I am enjoying myself - coming to the end of my first week away which has been v busy trying to see as many friends as I can before heading a bit south on Monday to spend time with family for a few weeks. Staying with a friend at the moment who has a delightful 3mo baby boy, and she's giving me lots of hands-on time with him and a few mummy 101 lessons  although I haven't had to deal with any pooey nappies as yet. The only time I feel a little bit sad about being around him is when she is kissing him and giving him proper cuddles... wishing I could be doing that with my own.

Anyway! Reading your description of the OBEM Joy's husband's expression when he saw his child, reminded me of this poem an FF shared with me when I was having a down day. I think it's lovely  

xoxox
kd

What do I think God meant when he gave me infertility? I think he meant for my husband and me to grow closer, become stronger, love deeper. I think God meant for us to find the fortitude within ourselves to get up every time infertility knocks us down. I think God meant for our medical community to discover medicines, invent medical equipment, create procedures and protocols. I think God meant for us to find a cure for infertility.

No, God never meant for me not to have children. That's not my destiny; that's just a fork in the road I'm on. I've been placed on the road less traveled, and, like it or not, I'm a better person for it. Clearly, God meant for me to develop more compassion, deeper courage, and greater inner strength on this journey to resolution, and I haven't let Him down.

Frankly, if the truth be known, I think God has singled me out for a special treatment. I think God meant for me to build a thirst for a child so strong and so deep that when that baby is finally placed in my arms, it will be the longest, coolest, most refreshing drink I've ever known.

While I would never choose infertility, I cannot deny that a fertile woman could never know the joy that awaits me. Yes, one way or another, I will have a baby of my own. And the next time someone wants to offer me unsolicited advice I'll say, "Don't tell me what God meant when He handed me infertility. I already know."


----------



## kdb

Dixie, how did your exam go?  Or maybe it's today (Saturday)?  Not sure if the day / time on FF is showing UK time or NZ.

Either way - good luck        Glad you enjoyed Singapore and had some chillax time with your friend.

DH scanned in the first two pages of my hair analysis results and somehow I have arsenic in my system?!!  And my calcium is almost off the chart  at the expense of magnesium so I will have to sort that out.  Any tips??  Needless to say I've stopped taking my calcium supps even though one of them had mag in them as I'd read it's impt to keep the right ratio between the two.

 to all the other lovely IUI girls (and ex IUI - Huggies, Daisy, Tama and more)
better get some zzzzzzz as still in sleep deficit from flight here and an early start tomorrow with french toast at 8.30am then a friend round at 10am with choc muffins... I can feel a sugar headache coming on already!

xoxo and 
special welcome to the newbies!
xoxo
kd


----------



## ButterflyHen

Hi All, 

Welcome to the 2ww Katielou! Fingers crossed.

Pixie lou - how frustrating. Even in my private clinic they needed reminding what tests I'd had and what results to chase. I would definately pay privately and the Hep B certainly you would get within days.

Lisa,  - delay is usual. forgetting withdrawl bleed - may AF came a week late.

Dixie - how are you?

Well I'm day4 of 2ww and I'm still uncomfortable. I feel as though I've spent all of 2010 this way. Mega bloated,  dull lower abdo pain and twinges in what feels like both ovaries. I'm putting it all down to progesterone suppositories! They are cruel as they make you feel pregnant even if you get a BFN.

Trying to keep optimistic though.

Hi to all other ladies.


----------



## xmasbaby81

Hi Girls, I've been off radar for a week and missed so much! Been babysitting my teenage cousin while her mum was on holiday as she's not quite ready to let her stay home alone! lol

LouLou - Congratulations!!!!!!

Huggies - I wish u loads and loads of luck for the next 6-8weeks. I really hope u get ur BFP, u deserve it huni. That poem that kdb posted says it all. Keep in touch 

Scaralooloo - Wow sounds like ur hubby really let them have it!! Good on him, it is such a sensitive journey and sometimes it just feels like the medical profession are just so dis-interested in something that means the world to us. Fingers crossed its a BFP tomoro and u won't need another cycle.

Kdb - What a lovely poem, it reminds me that this will mean all the more when I'm holding my baby in my arms. Hope ur enjoying ur trip home.

Butterflyhen - Sorry ur feeling uncomfortable, I can totally symathise as I'm having trigger shot tonight but already feel like my ovaries are strapped to my knees and made of lead!

Stressqueen - Hi and welcome. I'm also having my treatment at Monklands and am midway thru my 5th IUI cycle. Sure u'll find lots of support on here.

Loopylisa - One of my cycles was 31days rather than the normal 27/8 after IUI. 

Commutergirl, Dixie, Beanie. Katie lou - Hi how are u all doing?

AFM - Aw it feels good to be back in my own house! Had my scan yest and had 2follies, a 1.3 and a 1.6. This is the smallest Ii have had, but my lining was 12 and it has only been around 8 in past cycles so hopefully thats good. The nurse gave me another 75iu of gonal f yest then trigger tonight and IUI on Mon. She didn't seem concerned about the follies being smaller, thought she might have suggested a scan on mon but going straight for IUI number 5 so fingers crossed. I was so pre-occupied with our discussion about my smaller follies and her holiday that she had just returned from, that I forgot to ask about my thyroid antibodies results!!! Duh!! Its prob because I've not been on here that it went out my head! Feels like a really short cycle this month for some reason. Got the doc next week bout my thyroid again to see how I've been on thyroxine so dunno if she'll up the dose because of the tpo level. Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Everyone

Hope your all having a lovely weekend so far....

Winegum - hope you ok and thank you

Sarah - so sorry you had such crappy appointment but good on DH for phoning them

Huggies - fab news you can get started so quickly, been reading your lovely diary...

xmasbaby - good luck for Monday hunni 

Stressqueen - hello and welcome you have joined a group of very lovely and supportive ladies 

Kdb - glad you your having lovely time, poem is so lovely 

butterflyhen - hope 2ww going well Hun  

katielou - sending lots   for 2ww

apologies to all you other lovely ladies i have missed, so much to catch up on here, but sending you lots     

AFM - Been keeping to myself last few days and been a teary mess   think yesterday 1st day all week that i haven't had good cry but starting to feel bit more positive about things, i feel this week has been building up for while and i just had to let it happen. only 2 days until baseline then fingers crossed start injections...suppose if i have to do ivf at least i will have had some experience on DR but fingers crossed it won't come to that... xx


----------



## Meltowers

Hello everyone!

Sorry been AWOL for last couple of weeks. We've had a month off treatment this month so I've been lying very low. Had a quick look at the board and so much happened since I last logged on, some new faces, some BFP's and changes. I'll read through them all properly later so I can do personals. Just wanted to say a quick hello really to let you all know I'm still alive and not forgotten you all! I hope you're all OK. Been a bit of a stressful couple of weeks. My cat went missing last week, still no sign. Gutted. We've been spending most of our free time traipsing around looking for her. I know it's only a cat but well they're like family aren't they. As for the whole ttc business, they messed up my referral for the tubes test so my one month break has now turned into a two month break so not at all happy about that. Will be April at the earliest now before we get go number 2. Am currently sitting here feeling very premenstrual so don't think the month of trying on our own worked! Oh well..

Looking forward to catching up properly, Mel xx

p.s liking the pumpkins!


----------



## dixie13

Good evening girls, hope you've enjoyed the weekend!

Kdb -   lovely to hear from you and that you're enjoying yourself! That's a lovely poem, made me   

High calcium - low magnesium levels are very common, I had the same thing. High ca doesn't necessarily mean that your intake of ca is too high, but I think you should increase mg intake. Dh had arsenic off the chart! I was really worried about that and phoned Mineralcheck to speak to one of their advisers and she was very calm about it all, said it is quite common   She advised to wash all fruit and veg really well because the pesticides they use for spraying contain arsenic. I've also looked it up and interestingly enough chinese herbs and medicines are sources of arsenic, dh does martial arts and is constantly bruised or injured and always used to put on a chinese medicine to help healing, and if I remember correctly you have recently taken chinese herbs to shrink a cyst? Dh has also seen a nutritionist and some info we found out from her is that excess arsenic can interfere with folic acid, and antagonistic minerals are selenium and iodine. She wanted dh to do a chelation therapy but because we're trying for a baby she advised not to do it right now, instead he's on adrenal support (when adrenals are tired they store toxins) to help detoxification. I suggest that you see a professional nutritionist who can advise on what to do next, perhaps the levels aren't high enough to worry about, but arsenic is a heavy metal and perhaps you will be advised to get rid of it before getting pregnant (if the levels are high). Keep us posted!   
Yes, the exam was yesterday, it was very difficult (aren't they always?!) but I hope I did ok   Have a lovely time with your family! 

Xmasbaby - best of luck for tomorrow!!        

Beanie - glad you're feeling more positive. I really hope this is the one for you   

Katie-lou -  hope the 2ww is going well! As long as you stick to low impact exercises it should be fine. I was training for a marathon when I fell pregnant 2 yrs ago, I was doing up to 70 miles/wk but cut down quite a bit when I found out. Unfortunately I had a miscarriage and have since been told that running isn't a good idea when you're 'older' and trying for a baby because it's too hard on your body. I have started running again but only do short, slow runs and usually not in the 2ww after tx. But you're still young so don't have to worry about that! And exercise is such a great stress relief which could be what you need right now!  

Butterflyhen - sorry you're uncomfortable, hope it eases off soon. Stay positive   

Pixielou - how frustrating!!! Hope you can get the tests done fast and go ahead with tx soon.

Loopylisa - that's a shame that both are away at the same time. It must be lovely to live on the Isle of Man though?!!! My cycle is always later after IUI, usually 2-3 days. 

Stressqueen -   and good luck!

Sarah - hope you're ok?  

Meltowers - you're back! Sorry to hear about your cat, hope it's safely back home by now  

 to everone else!

Dixie
xx


----------



## loopylisa73

*Dixie13* It is lovely living here ( just not when there is only 2 people to help and both are away! ) yeah AF was 3 days late.......How cruel is that then
I hope either one of the docs are back as i have to give them a call for day 1, so fingers crossed ! 

Loopy x


----------



## stressqueen

Hello all well after speaking with someone on another forum...i was quite worried about the waiting list times for iui and it seems she was right i was under the impression that it was 7mth waiting list but no its gone up to 9mth..so i wont be getting anywhere near till Nov, 
which is a rubbish time to start so close to Xmas as i have so many birthdays inc hubby's daughters and mine in DEC.

So feeling very down about it all at the mo...i had my follow up appointment on Jan 25th 2010 so i am counting how long from there, and i am sure the list can go up as well.

Oh well SS for being so down all just one of those blue days. 
hope all you ladies are well Wendy.x


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning Ladies,

The sun is shining through my window and is making me smile, hope it's shining down on you all as well. 

*Stressqueen* - Love the name btw  That is so frustrating for you having to wait that long, as if this journey isn't hard enough. In the meantime you'll just have to get lots of  practise in and maybe you won't need IUI. Fingers crossed it all works out for you and maybe you'll get seen sooner. 

*Dixie13* - Are you feeling confident after your exam? You amaze me I don't know how you do it all, you deserve a medal for staying so calm  When do you find out if you've passed? 

*Meltowers* - Lovely to have you back. Really sorry that they've messed up your referral, how frustrating for you. Stay strong as April will be here in no time at all. Sorry about your cat  I hope you find it soon, pets become part of the family and I completely understand what it feels like when you loose one. 

*Beanie_1* - big hug coming your way. I'm glad you're starting to feel a bit more positive, stay strong honeybee, you'll get there. I hope the scan goes well, everything crossed for this cycle. 

*Xmasbaby* - Good to have you back  Hope you've recovered from your time babysitting your teenage cousin  Good luck for this cycle, fingers crossed that this is your time.  

*Butterflyhen * - I know how hard it is to be positive everyday but you'll get there. I hope you're feeling less uncomfortable now. Fingers crossed the rest of your 2WW zooms by and we have another reason to celebrate  

*Kdb* - Lovely to hear from you and I'm glad you're having a wonderful time. Even though I'm not religious I found that poem really touching and I must admit it did bring a wee  to my eye. Enjoy the rest of your holiday 

*Winegum* - How you doing huni? Did you have a nice weekend? 

*Commuergirl* - Hope the shoulder is feeling better and that you managed to relax over the weekend 

*Locket83* - Hope you're ok? 

*Loopylisa73* - How you doing, nice weekend? 

*Katie-Lou* - How you feeling? I have everything crossed for you  

*Lulumead* - Hello hope you're well? 

*Pixielou* - How frustrating for you! Have you looked at http://www.crgh.co.uk/aboutus.php they work alongside UCH in Euston which is where I'm having my IUI. If we have to have IVF we'll probably have to pay for it so this is where I'm considering they have a very good reputation and success rate. Good luck with it all 

*AFM * - The  got me on Friday like I thought she would so I started Clomid on Saturday. They've put me up from 50mg to 100mg so I hope i don't over stimulate. Getting a lot of cramps and feeling really headachy and tired but I'm putting this all down to the higher dosage of meds. Have an appointment with our Consultant this Wednesday so hopefully we'll get the answers we want this time round. First scan next Monday. All steam ahead!!! 

Love to all,
Sarah
xxxx


----------



## xmasbaby81

hi girls, How are u all??

scaralooloo - sorry ur not feeling the best huni, ur prob right and it's down to the higher dose. Hopefully it won't last too much longer and good luck for ur appointment on wed. 

stressqueen - Ur Monklands aren't u? I was told 9 months waiting list in the jan and got my first appointment in sept so just about right. Are u under Dr Conway or Dr Jain?

loopylisa - I know its so cruel when its late, thats when the 'what if' dreams start. Good luck with ur next cycle.

Dixie - 70 mile runs!!!!! How fit must u be! I haven't been running at all since starting iui! Not that I ran anywhere near that! Bout 5 miles around the local park but really enjoyed it, good stress release! 

Meltowers - sorry to hear bout ur cat huni and ur added months break. Just enjoy ur time off the meds and enjoy ttc naturally 

Beanie - sometimes we need a good cry, have a great big ff  good luck with the injections

AFM _ had insemination today which was fine. Nurse said there was a bit of slight bleeding but not that I've noticed. How long after IUI are u all advised to have intercourse? Thats the first time this nurse has did my iui and she said "remember no intercourse tonight" I said oh I thought u normally advised intercourse tonight and she said no we advise intercourse tomoro night! I'm positive all the other nurses have advised me to have intercourse after iui, just wondering what ur clinics advise. Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Xmasbaby - My clinic always advice me & DH to have intercourse on the same night and then again in the morning if we can manage it   Good luck with the 2WW hope this is your turn


----------



## stressqueen

xmasbaby81 said:


> stressqueen - Ur Monklands aren't u? I was told 9 months waiting list in the jan and got my first appointment in sept so just about right. Are u under Dr Conway or Dr Jain


 Hiya hunni i am under Dr Jain... i had my follow up appointment on jan 25th, thats when she comfirmed that we would be having IUI she didnt tell us waiting times...so i called up the clinic this morning.
Can i ask what happens next do we just get a letter then straight on with Iui? do we need to do anything befire hand or anything we need to get done before hand? i do need to get a smear done as not had one in a long while, other than that anything i need to do?

thanks all wendyx


----------



## sequinn

Hello all

I had diui today.  Not the bells and whistles we thought - lol!  I'm in quite a lot of discomfort as the nurse really struggled to get the right position for my cervix and eventually had to get a consultant.  Have waves of feeling very sick and have had to run to the toilet twice :-(

Just thought I'd post and say hello to everyone.  This website has such a wealth of information - thank you so much everyone.

Clare


----------



## Scaralooloo

Sequinn - Poor you, it sounds like you have had a horrible time. Sorry to hear that. Hope you start to feel better soon. Good luck with your 2WW hope things work out for you.


----------



## katie-lou

Evenning all

sequin - hope you feel better soon, doesn't sound fun at all.  

xmas baby - good luck with your 2ww - I love the inconsistency of the advice everyone gets!  I got told to do everything I would nomally do apart from swimming and having a bath for one day!

Need to go and make tea now so must pop off.  

I have felt horribly bloated this afternoon to the point where it hurts quite a lot - hopefully will go away soon. 

Good luck to all  

KL X


----------



## Winegum

Hi girls - hope you're all having a good start to the week. Today is my Sunday so I'm still on my w/e 

*Meltowers* - been wondering where you were!  Really sorry to hear about your cat going missing and hope she turns up safe and sound soon. Also, a big bummer to have your HSG appointment messed up, delaying you by another month. It's so frustrating. have you got an appointment date for your tubes test yet?

*Huggies* - How's it going now you've started your IVF cycle? I hope you are OK - feeling excited for you and hoping this is the one 

*Beanie* - thinking of you tomorrow and hope your scan goes well. I hope you continue to feel better and are soon restored to full strength.

*Commutergirl * - love the sound of a lazy pub dinner, the daily "what shall we have for dinner tonight?" routine drives me mad! When are you off to Paris then? I hope you get some good photos. You asked if I was very busy on weekends - do you mean at work? I work Saturdays and that is a very busy day - our busiest and it's pretty non-stop, so I'm glad to get home and run myself a bath and pour myself a glass of....water (fizzy, so a bit more exciting)  I have Sun and Mon off.

*Loopylisa * - I'm sorry things are moving so slowly for you - I was also wondering why you were so reliant on just one doctor, until you pointed out where you live.  The waiting game is just so boring and frustrating. At least you've got your FFs to distract you and keep you busy.  I'm so sorry you lost your mum at such a young age . I hope your trip home at Easter goes well. You mentioned something about early menopause in one of your posts, what makes you think that? Really hope you manage to get squeezed in before May - fingers crossed.

*Dixie* - Well done - I'm sure you'll get a good result from your exam - when will you know? How many more do you have before you are done? Re: OBEM, I'm a bit of a sucker for emotional programmes - I'm fascinated by birth and midwifery too and manage to detach my own situation from what's on screen and find it quite motivating in a strange way - I alwyas like to hear _all_ the gory details of people's labours  Also, one of the ladies had struggled with IF for 5 years, so it was nice to cheer her on. The 26 yo had 1 child aged 9, then aged 3,2 and 1 plus new baby  Tomorrow night it is teen mums, which I might find a bit hard going, I admit  Are you off anywhere nice soon? Do you mainly do long haul or is it a bit of everything?

*Loulou54* - where are you? How are you? Hope you are OK.

*Joeyrella* - ditto 

*Butterflyhen* - sorry you're so bloated and hope you feel a bit better soon.

*Scaralooloo* - you sound cheery - it's amazing what a bit of sunlight can do isn't it? And it's always a good feeling when you start a cycle. How was your baby visit at the weekend? I hope the higher dose does the trick for you this time and gets you the elusive 2 + follies  Also, all the best for Wednesday - is dh still on fire about how you were treated last week, ready to go in there and give them what for, or at least not crumble under their intimidation ? Let's hope this one is as helpful as last week's was useless. 

*xmasbaby* - glad your insem went well - good luck for this 2ww and hope it's your turn  Funny, I've never been advised on intercourse after IUI but I think we have been a bit slack judging by *Scaralooloo's* punishing schedule  I suppose she's right though cause wouldn't the egg have lived it's useful life by the time the evening of the day after IUI comes around? I always thought they only lived for 24 hours. Anyway, the best ones are already in there and lets hope they work their magic. 

*KatieLou* - glad your insem went well too. You asked about exercise - I've been told to continue all normal activity, except taking things a little easy a couple of days after insem. I'm inclined to agree with Dixie that you should just listen to your body and do what you feel you want to do. Good luck for your 2ww.  I've just read your subsequent post - that's exactly the advice I got! Hope your bloatedness passes.

*Pixielou* - welocme back    OMG - that is one of the worst admin c*** ups I've heard of. I'm really sorry and very frustrated for you. I cannot believe their administration can be so utterly useless - it's no wonder you are considering going privately, but from what I've heard, it isn't always that much better  I suppose you will be engaging in lots of  to make up for it and hope you get lucky on your own. 

*Lulumead* - hi there, how are you? 

*Stressqueen * -  and welcome! I too love your name and wish I'd given mine a bit more thought! Frustrating that you are on a long waiting list  we'll keep you company while you're waiting 

*kdb* - there you are! Glad to hear you arrived safely and are enjoying catching up with everyone. I bet everyone is so pleased to see you they are all spoiling you. First things first, OBEM - the 26 yo had a 9 yo, a 3,2 and 1 yo plus new baby  Yes, Joy was the Chinese lady from before, though we learnt a bit more about them and found out she is actually Thai, and yes, her dh was sweet - Italian - they met in language school 20 years ago awwwwww. Being in a mixed marriage myself, I'm always fascinated by others and their stories, and I thought the Thai/Italian mix was quite exotic. Tomorrow night it is teens, so might find that a toughie, but I'll still put myself through it. How lovely to have some quality time with your friend and 3mo baby - it's so nice when people are generous with their babies isn't it. I find cuddling babies who are close to me really restorative, but I know exactly what you mean about feeling your eyes well up when you witness the power of the mother/baby bond at close quarters. We have close friends with a 4yo who is just delightful and who loves us, but I feel a bit sad when I see her cuddling up to her mum and hear her say "I love you mummy". Thank you for the lovely poem. I look at some people with children and I feel sorry for them because they didn't even have to try and they just don't get how lucky they are - we, on the other hand, will never forget. Continue to have a fab time - give us an idea of your itinerary. 

Sequinn - Welcome honey, and I can see from your signature that you have had a tough time, but you are clearly a strong, resilient lady.  I really hope this is your lucky one.  And I quite agree about the anti-climax of it all, I mean you don't even get a cup of tea and a biscuit do you, let alone a drumroll?  Are you at BCRM?

All I want to know is, why don't I feel bloated?  I used to get a bit bloated on Clomid, but it seems to be the one symptom that everyone gets with medicated IUI, well, maybe that's a bit of an exaggeration! I'm not really that worried. I've had quite a lazy w/e just pottering about at home which has been nice.

 to everyone else

Bye for now, lots of love to you all

  ​
Winegum xxxx


----------



## sequinn

Hi Winegum

We are at London Women's Clinic Cardiff, paying privately as it is the ONLY clinic in the whole of the UK with West African donor sperm!  Crazy but true, and of course they wouldn't sell it to Bristol - we had to pay £2800 for one shot.  Drop in the ocean compared to what we've paid so far, but really our only chance - the coffers are empty!

No more excruciating pain, just a dull ache now - hope that's it!

Clare xxx


----------



## Winegum

Sequinn - I can see how you are quite restricted then.  Only one clinic in the whole of the UK with WA sperm?  I'm still on the NHS so haven't had to give paying more than a passing thought so far, but if £2,800 is pennies to what you have already paid.....  That's a pretty expensive sperm sample - hope it lives up to it's price tag.  Did you manage to get a donation from someone from your dh's country in the end? Wishing you all the best and really hope you get your BFP this time. 
  ​Love Winegum


----------



## cat1608

Hi ladies.

Here's   for all of you on your   .

Sorry no personals - i'm crap   and will get better i promise! Love to you all though  

AFM, still waiting for   to arrive - 42 days and counting. Am going into hospital tomorrow for them to scan me and check lining etc to then decide way forward. If lining thin then will wait for   to arrive, if thicker then they will give me tablets and then in 12 days it should arrive. Boy am i frustrated . Never mind though, it will happen when it's meant to.

BTW, had two sessions of Acupuncture now and it is fab! Really relaxing and I find it really easy to go off into a world of my own and totally relax. With any luck it will assist when i do finally start treatment!

Loads of   to you all.

Cxx


----------



## sequinn

Winegum - Not my dh's country but one very close - with only 1 WA sample, beggars couldn't be choosers!!  Let's hope he was a hunk!! LOL!


----------



## loopylisa73

Hi Everyone ,

Wow lots going on today!!
Not long home from work, but got a surprise today........ called the hospital today and said i am on day 1 of AF (was told to keep them in the loop) AND doc had to return off holiday early and will be back in tomorrow morning so wants to see me for day 3 on wed!!!!!!!! Boy , was i shocked! i had resigned myself to not being treated till may.

So fingers crossed nothing nasty shows up on first scan wed and full steam ahead!! 

*Winegum* lost my mum just before my 30th birthday, was living in Oz at the time so moved back to be closer to dad and family!
The doc reckons as my levels are at 27 and even after clomid dropped only to 22 thats the cause, so i guess i have to move quick or is it even to late to hope? i dont know how late is too late then?? how far into the menapause do you have to be before there is no chance
But saying that.... i did get to follies last time AND wall was good so?

Hi to EVERYONE . x  for EVERYONE and have a good week to all 

Loopy xx


----------



## commutergirl

Hello ladies!

*Beanie* - a big, big hug  . The only thing I can tell you is that I know how you feel - I am on an up now, but I know that I might sink back into sadness any moment.

*Dixie* - Glad that the exam went well. How long is your course? 
when and where your next trip?

*Kdb* - hope all is going well down there. 
Your poem hits quite a few chords. I come from a Catholic country, where many people think that if God so decided you shouldn't do anything. They believe that people who have fertility treatment (and many people are having tx abroad because of ridiculously restrictive laws) should give up and accept it (but if they are ill they do get meds and operations - so what's the difference?). I think that God, if he exists, also gave us science to improve our lives, and I am not giving up - not now!
I don't think that difficulties are there to test us; I only know that if I'll ever have a child I'll feel even happier than "normal" people.

*Sarah* - I am also at CRGH! Maybe we have met some time in that crammed waiting room... I haven't got round and asked for a follow up yet though. My consultant has left the clinic anyway, so I'll have to go with someone else!
Good luck for this new round!
Shoulder OK now, thank you. 
BTW, yesterday I was singing all the time "let the sun shine, let the sun shine iiiin!" It does have an effect on my mood ! And my bulbs have started peeking out!

*Xmasbaby* - Are the kids enjoying your new school? 
Good luck with your 2ww! I think that the point behind not having intercourse the night after the iui is to leave the  some time to build up again, not that it is dangerous!

*Loopylisa* - so glad that things eventually sped up! I know it sounds stupid, but sorry about your mum. 
So where is your family from originally? Not from the Isle of Man I understand?

*Winegum* - Hi! good to read you. Everything crossed for you 2ww. Clomid is very subjective I see, but hopefully the fact that you are having different symptoms or non-symptoms is a good sign!     
I laughed when reading about the anticlimax; on my first IUI, when the doctor said "done - good luck!" I wanted to scream "what? you say good luck, remove your gloves and leave the room leaving me to two weeks of anxiety just like that?"
We are leaving on Thursday. I am looking forward to it, and I think people at work must see my smile when they ask to see me and I reply that "unfortunately" I won't be in Thursday and Friday 
Yes, I asked about your work; not very easy to have all the people who come to your cafe on their day off... Well, on Monday, when everybody is tired and grumpy, you are on your day off!

*Meltowers* - argh! it's so horrible when they mess things up. Hope they 
(BTW, still haven't tried the cat food...)

Welcome to the newcomers! *Sequinn and Stressqueen*, hope you'll find this place as supportive as I have.

Sorry if I forgot anyone - time to go to bed now; just wanted to catch up and say hello!

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## commutergirl

Sorry - I was forgetting the pumpkins...


----------



## loopylisa73

*Commutergirl* it doesnt sound stupid at all ..... and thanx xx

I was born in Liverpool thats were 7 of my bros and sisters live the other 2 live in Oz. a little spread out hehe

I do love it here though, just times like this i think sometimes might make it easier to have family right around the corner for a brew.( or worse i dunno S)


----------



## dixie13

Hi girls  

Stressqueen - sorry it's such a long wait for you, very frustrating   Hope it gets moved forward or that you get a lovely natural bfp!  

Sarah - sorry af got you, was hoping you would be our next success! Hope the higher dosage will do the trick this month  
I will probably get the results back in a few weeks, and I really hope I've passed or I have to retake in September  

Xmasbaby - yes I suppose I was quite fit at the time, I used to run 10-12 miles most days   Glad that insem went well today. We have also been told to   the same night as IUI and the morning after.   with the 2ww  

Sequinn -  really hope it works out for you  

Katie-lou - hope you're feeling less bloated. Remind me again, when is otd?  

Winegum - OBEM sounds fascinating but I'm not sure I would be able to watch it.... You should be a midwife, there's a shortage in the UK!!!   
I'm halfway through a 3 year course so I have a few more exams and assignments to look forward to!  

Commutergirl -  I'm in Dallas at the moment (not very exciting), got in this evening and flying home again tomorrow so it's nice and short. You must be so excited about your trip to Paris, and it's not long to go! All that lovely wine and cheese.... 

Cat - hope af turns up soon, must be frustrating to have such a long cycle. Glad you're enjoying acupuncture! Hope the appointment goes well  

Loopylisa - wohoo that's a lovely surprise!!! Wishing you the best of luck  

Better get myself off to bed, it's been a long day...     

Dixie
xx


----------



## kdb

Hi Dixie - thank you SO much for the advice. Yes, I've been on / off herbs for over a year now (in-between western med cycles), and daily since mid-Jan so it's highly likely the arsenic is coming from those (plus those pesky pesticides - might have to buy some of that special fruit/veg wash stuff). Level was within low safe range and no comments on the report so should be ok, but glad I know about it to keep an eye on it. Am upping my intake of dried figs for the mg  Ingredient number 514 in my breakfast bowl! When do you get your exam results??

Commutergirl & Sarah - I am in the midst of changing from HH to CRGH!! I have been lurking on the clinic thread since August last year, and had dinner with some of the CRGH FF girls last month. I had heard Dr R had left; am hoping our first cons is with Dr A or Dr S. How have you found it there? (Apart from busy!)

Winegum - thought of you today when I was in a cafe that sells Hokey Pokey-flavoured lattes!

Glad everyone liked the poem; it is full of hope which I like  I'm not religious myself although have asked my very-Catholic grandma and Sunday-Catholic dad to pray for me and DH, lol.

Better go do some work, am officially working today / tonight. Said goodbye to friend and 3mo baby yesterday and am now staying with my gran near the beach for 2.5 weeks before meeting DH in Sydney.

Missing you all loads; apologies I can't do more personals but am sending everyone lots of warm sunshine vibes and of course some babydust in the mix too!

xoxo
kd

[fly]       [/fly]


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning Ladies,

*Kdb* - How lovely to hear from you, so glad you're having a wonderful time. Hope you're starting to feel nice and refreshed, that sunshine must be helping  Enjoy some lovely walks on the beach and swimming in the sea...jealous moi...of course  Enjoy! BTW I'm not at CRGH yet, I'm having my IUI at UCH but if we have to move onto IVF then I think we'll probably go there as we are currently being treated by Dr Salim who is also a consultant at CRGH.

*Dixie13* - Fingers crossed for your exam, I'm sure you'll pass with flying colours. I can't believe your in Dallas now, you do get about. I'm hoping the higher dose will inspire my follies to grow  it's certainly knocked me out, I'm feeling absolutely exhausted and really bloated. Hoping my acupuncture tonight will sort that out. Safe journey home 

*Commutergirl* - Don't forget the sacred pumpkins    Glad the shoulder is on the mend. As I said to KDB i'm not at CRGH at the moment but I think it's definately our clinic of choice if we have to have IVF. I'm currently being treated at UCH by Dr Salim who is really good and also a Consultant at CRGH.

*Loopylisa73 * - Great news for you  hope Wednesday brings good news and you can get started with next cycle. 

*Cat1608* - Sorry that you're having such a long cycle, hopefully the acupuncture might help sort that out. Hope the appointment goes well 

*Winegum* - Yes, I think DH is still on fire and ready to give what for  Let's hope he doesn't chicken out when we get there  Our consultant Dr Salim is great and really easy to speak to so it should be fine, and this is why I wanted to see him last week! I'm talking to my follies every day willing them to grow but not too much as I don't want to over stimulate! Baby visit was lovely, I spent 3 hours cradling her as she slept snuggled up in my neck. It was so beautiful and it all felt so natural, I wish she was mine  My friend was lovley I think she realised I was itching to take over so she just handed her over to me and let me look after her for the time we were there. The sunshine has been lovely hasn't it, wish it would get warmer as well though. Don't worry about the bloatedness, everyone is different. Glad you've had a nice relaxing weekend.

*Xmasbaby * - I wouldn't worry about the intercourse thing too much as the best of the best are already in there after the basting. My thought behind it was if we had sex on the night of the basting and we fell pregnant then at least we would feel that we might have achieved that the natural way, does that make sense 

Hello to Katie-Lou, Sequin, Stressqueen & Butterflyhen hope you ladies are fine and dandy 

*AFM* - All's well on the western front, bit bloated and very tired but haven't turned psycho yet  which is good. Acupuncture tonight and hospital tomorrow to kick some ass  Gruelling work week this week, didn't finish until 10pm last night and then off up to record in Dumfries in Scotland on Friday  Musn't grumble there could be worse things to do for a living...

BIG love,
Sarah
xxxx


----------



## xmasbaby81

hi girls, how are u all?

Scaralooloo - I'm sure the other nurses have advised   that night. Fit as much in as physically possible I think coz no amount can be too much surely??lol I know wat u mean bout the natural way thing, I have the same kinda view! Enjoy ur accupuncture and good luck with that ass kicking at the hospital huni. Tell them u'll set ur FF's on them, countless hormonal woman..................don't fancy their chances!!! Recording?? Wat is it u do?

Dixie - 10-12 miles a day.......I'm really impressed! Dallas is somewhere different I suppose. I just love the US! Ur so lucky getting to experience all these nice places.

loopylisa - wat a big family u have!! I have two brothers but would have really loved a sister. How many of each do u have? Glad ur getting to crack on with this cycle, good luck huni

commutergirl - Yeah I suppose that could be why, but its funny that nurses at the same clinic advise dif things eh? My notes were accidently left on the table today and I read them (not that it's a secret I suppose, but just never had the opportunity!) It said the sperm sample was to be harvested was excellent! That was a wee boost I suppose,. Yeah the kids are loving the new school. It makes such a difference to have a nice environment! I've been on training 2 days a week for the past few weeks so been missing my wee cherubs that are only in half the week.

Winegum - don't worry bout not being bloated, the only time I feel like that is around ovulation time and then I feel like my ovaries are strapped to my knees. Just be grateful! lol

Stressqueen - I've only seen Dr Jain twice, at my initial consultation and when she done my laparoscopy. I would defo arrange to have a smear done as they won't start ur treatment unless ur smear test is up to date, the nurses told me that. I got a letter asking me to call the hospital to arrange an appointment as I had reached the top of the list. I got an appointment and the did some blood tests from me and DH, think it was thyroid, rubella status, some sort of liver function test. They checked my weight and BMI. They explained the procedure and gave me some dummy injections to practice on an orange! lol They then told me to phone on day 1 of my next cycle but When I did they told me I couldn't start that month because they were closed for sept weekend!! There is nothing else Ii can think of for u to do before treatment except get ur body ready for a baby with the usual healthy diet and pre-natal vits. Good luck and any other questions just ask.

AFM - Had my scan this morning and she said I have defo ovulated as the 1.6 on my left ovary has gone and she thinks Ihave ovulated from my left as my 1.3 is now a 2 but it is collapsed in round the edges which suggests ovulation. Still no further forward about my TPO level, the nurse asked a Dr as my consultant wasn't available, and he said oh Ii don't know, I'm just a colonoscopist and she said well I'm just a nurse!!! Hopefully they'll phone me tomoro and if not I have my GP on the 17th! NHS Eh?? xx


----------



## Angel10

Hiya - sorry to butt in but i wonder if you can help. My dh and i are in need of icsi and had one lot of treatment which resulted in me being hospitalised for 6 days with severe ohss. Consequently i have been putting off doing another cycle for 3 years, and being that i am now 41 my hubby is concerned that time is running out! - out of the blue today he asked if we should look into doner iui    - could you tell me a bit about it please, i had a quick read up and didnt realise you have to stim which worries me though i did read you can have clomid and not puregon (which i overstimmed on before, also is there a waiting list with it being doner and do you know if there is a strict weight stipulation as i have been told to do icsi again i need to loose 2 stone.......... advise would be much appreciated!

thank you


----------



## loopylisa73

*Xmasbaby81* I have 5 brothers and 4 sisters ( i am no 9 in the pecking order), 11 nieces 11 nephews, 1 great neice and 2 great nephews!!!!
LOVE IT!
Not greedy Just want even 1 likkle one to add to the ever increasing brood ...  that all is ok tomorrow and we get to go ahead this cycle.

*Scaralooloo* right back atcha...


----------



## stressqueen

Xmasbaby---love the name by the way we all xmasbabies in this house lol......
Anyway thanks for the advice about IUI think i posted else where n can't remember which thread you were on lol..

I am worried that when i get there they won't do the IUI as my weight or bmi will be too high..i am just over 13 stones and 5ft 7 so really need to get my butt in gear and do something about it. Just find my will power is not there.

Hello all to everyone else sorry not doing personal's i am rubbish i know but will try doing some at some point lol....

Right off to have me tea n toast hope u all have a good day.x wendy,x


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning Ladies,

*Stressqueen* - I think as long as your BMI is under 30 then they will treat, so you'll be fine. 

*Loopylisa73* - Wow what a huge family  do you all get on well? Hope your appointment goes well 

*Angel10 * - Don't know much about donor IUI I'm afraid. Regards the weight issue, I think on the NHS they want your BMI to be under 30 not sure if it's the same stipulation if you go privately but it helps to get your BMI down. Good luck with it all 

*Xmasbaby81* - I make radio programmes and one of the series I'm making at the moment is taking me round the country. I love it but it can be quite tiring to concentrate on it all when I'm going through tx. Not going to moan though  Hopefully won't have to kick too much ass today, I'm hoping that I'll just get the answers I want  Don't you just love the NHS  If I had the money I would definately go private. Sounds like you had a frustrating afternoon, hope you get the answers you want today it's not too much to ask is it!!! Good luck 

*AFM * - Great acupuncture session last night, really relaxed me as I was feeling really irritable yesterday. Went home and tuned in once again to OBEM couldn't resist the pull, I must admit I was well impressed with the attitude of the young mums they seemed to deal with all so much better than the older mums. I did shed a tear at one point, only because it makes me want one of my own even more. Even the obvious pain of child birth doesn't put me off just makes me want to experience it. Fingers crossed eh  Hospital this afternoon will let you know how I get on. Got my steel toe capped boots on...just in case 

BIG love,
Sarah
xxxx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Hope you all had lovely weekend and start of the week is going well...

Sarah - Hope today goes well for you and they get their **** in gear 

Loopylisa - thought i had big family, hope appointment goes well 

Dixie13 - good luxk with the exam, doubt you will need it though 

Xmasbaby - sending you lots   for 2ww, on my 1st IUI we were told to  afterwards and next day...

Katie-lou - sending you lots   for 2ww

Sequinn - hope your 2ww flys by  

Commutergirl - Thankyou, not long till you go away now bet your really looking forward to it

Kdb - lovely to here your having lovely time

Hello to Angle10, Stressqueen, Meltowers, Pixielou, lulumead sorry if i have missed anyone   

AFM - Just had base line test just waiting on call to find out if i start injections today...the burselin nasel spary still making feel sick and very teary...just gotta get used to it i suppose at least i know its working if its making me feel like this....so fingers crossed that in couple of weeks i could be on 2ww


----------



## xmasbaby81

Hi girls, how are u all on this sunny afteroon?

Angel - welcome but sorry no experienceof donor IUI but I'm sure one of the lovely ladies on here will be able to help.

Loopylisa - Oh I'm jealous!!!! I have about 28 cousins but they're dotted all over Britain so not really close to many. My huband is one of 6 and has 14 nieces and nephews and 5 great neices and nephews, which Ii just love too!!! Dito tho, would just love one of my own to this expanding brood. Its the nieces and nephews thats are having children now, so Ii better hurry to catch up! Hope its good news for u!

Stressqueen - Oh don't worry, I'm 5ft 6 and about 12 stone and that was fine, although I was advised to try and lose a bit, which I have been but as I have PCOS and now discovered an underactive thyroid, then thats easier said than done, (plus I love my food!!!!!) I was running around Strathclyde park in the lead up to starting my treatment but after starting, everything has pretty much stopped! Oh I am an actual xmas day baby, mother-in- law boxing day, father in law the 27th so busy time for us!!! When are u?

Scaralooloo - Hope u got on well today!! Wat an exciting job! I must admit I do love my job, but it has its moments too! Been on training past two days and my brain is frazzled! lol I don't know about the going private as I have a friend who has now adopted that done 4 IVF's, 2 NHS and 2private, but seen the same Doctor and said there was no difference for her other than she made the appointments at a time that would suit her best, usually evenings, so I dunno. It's finding a good consultant who listens and is active that is the hard part!

Beanie - fingers crossed for u huni and sorry ur feeling rubbish hope ur taking it easy

AFM - This sunny weather has totally lifted my mood and I am now imagining that by the time the summer comes, I'll have a huge pregnant belly and will need a whole new summer wardrobe!!! Sending some PMA to u all


----------



## dixie13

Hi girls  

Kdb - the sunshine vibes worked (hope the babydust will too!!)! It's been a lovely and sunny day here in the south today. Not as warm as where you are but it's an improvement on the rain and the cold we've had for ages. Have a lovely time with your gran  

Sarah - what an exciting job! But I'm sure it can also be very stressful at times... It sounds like you enjoy it which is great, we spend so much of our time working so I think it's really important to enjoy what we do for a living. Hope the appointment went well?  

Xmasbaby - glad you're in a sunny mood!   

Angel - sorry you had a bad icsi experience. I don't know anything about DIUI but I'm sure some of the other ladies will come along and give lots of advice!  

Loopylisa - how lovely to be part of such a big family! How did it go today?  

Beanie - have you started injections?       

 to everyone else!

Afm waiting for af to turn up, thought she would be here yesterday but playing tricks on me again. Just want to get on with the next tx.   

Dixie
xx


----------



## Beanie3

Hi Everyone

Well started injections today, got dh to it as no way i could do them this time around...next appt weds next week...

sending lots


----------



## ButterflyHen

Angel 10: we're having iui with donor sperm. We chose the European Sperm Bank over LWC as we appreciated more insight (ie personality) into our choice of donor. You can have iui - D on a natural cycle but our clinic are Mon - Fri and told us that with a stimulated cycle they'd have more control. However this hasn't necessarily been the case and we didn't appreciate the side effects of the meds. But everyone is different.

Hi to all other ladies.

On Day 8 post ovulation - I'm definately feeling less bloated but lower abdo discomfort is still there together with stitch type pains in ovary region (the side that I had follicle aspiration is more painful). Yesterday I was a progesterone crazed woman but feel more even tempered today though intermittently nauseous.

How is everyone else coping with the 2ww?


----------



## katie-lou

Evening ladies

It is amazing how a bit of sunshine makes you feel better - I even walked home in the light tonight which was great, we just need a bit of a temperature increase now!

Butterflyhen, I'm on the 7th day since the insem and I've only just begun to feel less bloated too.  I convinced myself today that it definately hasn't worked as I'm getting all the usual signs of AF getting ready to visit in about 10 days but here's hoping I'm wrong!  

KL X


----------



## stressqueen

Hi all,
just a quick hello as starting work 8pm-12am  
and not feeling so good...so hoping my roomies are good and i can get the chat games done asap. 

xmasbaby81---yeahhhh got your name right lol 

my husband is 1st DEC
my mums wedding anniversary 5th DEC
my bros birthday 15th DEC 
cousins 16th nephews
my daughters 17th 
nephews 18th
my sisters 19th
mine the 23rd DEC, 
sister-in-law 26th
two sisters 28th 
and Gran 29th lol so busy month for us lol...

how i managed to hit a day in DEC with my daughter that we didn't have a birthday is beyond me lol... my due date was the 28th so didn't wanna go that day but was lucky cause she was 11 days early lol..

Do you like your birthday being on Xmas day? i hate having an Xmas birthday cause everyone who's going out waits till Xmas eve and the others don't cause of children etc....(that makes me sound like a spoilt child)  

Well better go get sorted for work...will catch up tomorrow.x
take care all Wendy.x


----------



## loopylisa73

Hi everyone.... How the day been? Good for all i hope xx

*Dixie13* Today went good i guess appointment went well start injections tonite , so thats great! The consultant didnt want me to try IVF unless ALL 3 IUI have been done, she said she wants a babs outta me b4 that( too busy she said lol)
The only thing was i had a cyst 15mm in left ovary....! she didnt seen overly worried but i dunno? Anyone had this 

*Xmasbaby81* It is a large family, i got married last August an the photographer said GROUP pic so we were snapped, then she said could all guests apart from Lisas family move out of the pics..... only about 8 ppl moved hehehe she was gutted bless she had her work cut out.

Thanks *Beanie_1, Scaralooloo* and everyone else for the  for today feel like im getting somewere now  just been for a 4 mile walk with sis in laws dog so ready for a brew

Be good all of you 
 
x


----------



## Winegum

Evening girls - it's been very busy on here the past couple of days. When do we get a new thread? Must be soon. Loads of really interesting chit-chat too which helps to keep the mood positive on here. 

*Cat1608* Hope your apt went well and glad you are enjoying the accu

*Loopylisa* Lots to say to you - when you say levels, do you mean FSH? Have you had an AMH to check ovarian reserve? That's the real indicator of whether you are likely to enter menopause early or not. Glad your doc is back - and you have had good apt. Great news about starting injections tonight  I hope it's given you a lift. You don't by any chance come from a big catholic family do you?  That is a seriously impressive tally of family members, and also *xmasbaby*'s dh's is pretty impressive  I can't compete myself but I always thought my dh rated quite highly, being one of 7 with 60 first cousins, 12 neices and nephews and 1 great nephew -sounds tame compared to you two  Love the wedding pic story  So do you live in the IOM becasue that's where your dh is from or your job took you there?

*Commutergirl* Have a safe journey - I love the Eurostar. I also love the fact that no one can get me when I am on holiday, no one can ask me for anything or demand my attention - hope you love every minute. Yes - it's a bit of a bummer working Saturdays. The upside is that it's busy and there is a good buzz and it's a challenge to keep everything running smoothly which is good, and also having Monday's off is great, but the down side is just as you said, everyone else is off! I also feel a bit old to be working Saturdays so hope I don't have to do it for too much longer. What you wrote to *kdb* about the poem was interesting. It is a lovely poem and works for both the religious and the not (just omit god and say it in the passive voice!) Both my brothers married catholics in church and I hated the bit in the service when the priest says "bless this marriage with children if it is your will" or something like that. I think a lot of people in my dh's country have a similar opinion, and would even go further and think infertile people have somehow angered God and deserve their infertility, making it even more taboo. I know that's one reason why dh won't tell his family. I am not religious, even though I am a vicar's daughter  (embraced, then rejected it- completley) I am of the same opinion as you and hate all that social darwinism crap about god making people infertile in order to manage population etc. Let's hope science pulls through for us one day soon 

*Dixie* I'd quite like to be a midwife but I can't face going back to uni full time for another 3 or 4 years - especially at this time in my life, but I suppose it's never too late 

*kdb* working?? I though you were meant to be on holiday!  Lovely to hear from you. Hope you have a lovely time at your Gran's - where are you? I mean really where are you Christchurch, Wellington?? A quick OBEM summary - another lovely bit of telly, two more lovely ladies. Abi, 17, with bf for 3 years, was careful but.... mum and bf present at birth, was a bit scared but the birth was amazing - she was in pain and struggling, but literally, the baby popped out and all the pain stopped, she was overwhelmed with happiness and just said "my baby - she's adorable" awwwww - they were really sweet and quite mature. Other lady 23 yo Leoni, also scared and teary, ended up having c-section with mum present. As soon as they handed her the baby, she said he was the spitting image of her ex BF. BF split with her at beginning of pg but she sent him a photo of the baby, and he fell in love with him and now they are back together awwwww. Those cameras are positioned just right - you see everything that you need to see without anyone's dignity being compromised, it's amazing. Next week, from the trailer, it looks like professional ladies in their thirties, like us, ahem. 

*Scaralooloo* glad you watched OBEM too! They were sweet girls weren't they? I always shed a few tears at the sheer miraculousness of it all. I know what you mean about the pain of childbirth - I'm so curious, what sort of pain is it, what does it feel like? It obviously hurts like hell and makes you go a bit crazy. ("I can't do it" Ermmm "No choice lovey")  So glad you had a lovely baby visit - it's nice when friends can be generous with their babies and give you lots of cuddle time. So how was it today? Hope to see a positive recap of your appointment on here tomorrow.  You've got a busy week this week, haven't you?

*Butterflyhen * Ditto - I'm getting a stitch like pain in what feels like my right ovary which is where I had my lead follie - what does it all mean Keep imagining it's an embryo bedding down - silly me!

I haven't finished yet ladies but I must away to bed as have v early morning, so you'll get part two of personals tomorrow night for the few of you I haven't mentioned - until then nighty night all 
Big love
Winegum xxx


----------



## commutergirl

Hi ladies! 

just a quick hello, off to Paris tomorrow. Today I was at work from 8.50 to 19.20, my lunch was two cereal bars on my way from the lab to a meeting and I didn't even have the time to go to the loo! Seems too much of an atonement for only two days off - but I'm already in holiday mood!

*Kdb* - I have had mixed feelings about IUI at CRGH. The nurses are lovely, and some of the doctors are, too (I didn't terribly like the one who did my second and third IUI, but I don't think she does IVF), but sometimes I had the feeling that IUI was second-priority compared to IVF. Or maybe it's just that they were never very transparent - I was always "told" about test results but never saw any numbers - re DH's sperm in particular (apart from the first time when we were told). When we'll go for the next consultation I'll ask for numbers rather than general statements about "good starting conditions" (maybe it's the scientist in me!  )
Probably for IVF it is different!

*Sarah* - I had a cyst removed at UCH and got an excellent impression (although this doesn't match what happened to you recently!). We were about to have IUI at CRGH when they told us that we could actually do it at UCH - from what we had been told initially at our local hospital we had understood that we could only have it at the only hospital that would do IVF for our PCT, which was King's and had a waiting list of 4 years!
When we found out that the two processes were separate we had already had all tests at CRGH and we felt we didn't want to start over and we needed to rely on the flexibility allowed by the private clinic: for each one of our IUIs we decided to do it on the first day of my cycle, checking when it fell and how it would fit around work and other commitments.
But I kind of regret it, also because I am a big supporter of public healthcare, rather than of "paying for what you get", and I felt I was going against my principles...
Hope you have a fruitful time around - may I ask what the program is about? (sounds very interesting!)

*Loopylisa* - yours sounds like a great family!!!

*Winegum* - talking about religion and its approach to infertility would open a whole can of worms. Apart from this, what really drives me mad is that quite a few of my Catholic acquaintances in Italy believe that we don't have kids because I am too focused on my career and will regret it when it will be too late. they see family as the only place for a woman to feel fulfilled and they don't think that I can want a family AND love my job and probably believe I should settle for something quieter (!!!). Let's say that from a distance I can see a lot more things about Italian society! 

*Dixie* - are you flying above us now?

Love to all and sorry I don't do any more personals but I'm wrecked - hope to find good news on my return!   
  

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## kdb

Hi CG - I have found the same at my current clinic re; IUI vs IVF tbh.  I felt invisible sometimes compared to the IVFers!  Is the female Dr you speak of an older woman who wears a black coat?  The other girls have mentioned her   Enjoy Paris!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WG - yes, am working 4 days a week whilst I'm here, except for the last 10 days with DH which will be all holidays.  The work thing was the only way I could get to be out here for so long.  It's not too bad though, except for the late concalls like tonight.  How are you?

Thanks Dixie, my gran and I are very close so it's lovely to hang out with her.  Great news about the sunshine - just think, it'll be Spring in a few weeks' time.  Hope AF turns up soon for you.

Hello to everyone else, gosh it is so busy on here!

Good luck and babydust to everyone        
xoxo


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning Ladies,

You've all been busy since yesterday morning.

I thought I'd start with my news  Really positive appointment yesterday even though they kept us waiting for an hour and then forgot to get my notes out of the main filing system!!!  Never mind, our Consultant listened to everything that we had to say and then said I don't think that we've managed your 1st 2 IUIs very well and if this next one doesn't work then he will recommend me for a further 2 with injections. What we didn't realise is that most PCTs actually provide funding for 6 IUIs but they don't offer that up as they find that if you've already had 3 good attempts at it and it doesn't work they feel that the next best step is then to move onto IVF. But because I only produced 1 follicle on both goes, they don't class that as good IUI as it's no more than what I would produce on a natural cycle. This time round they've doubled my Clomid to 100mg so we're hoping that that will have the desired effect and I will have 2/3 beautiful, healthy follies come my scan on Monday  We both really felt that we were being taken seriously and that our Consultant genuilly cared about us and what we were going through. So I feel much more positive today and everything doesn't feel so final now, I hope this next cycle works but if it doesn't at least I now know that I have another 2 to get it right. 

*Kdb* - Glad you're enjoying time with your Gran  My Granny is going to be 89 tomorrow, she's amazing. We call her Granny Pancake as she makes the BEST pancakes in the world and she always makes them when you go round. Enjoy the rest of your hols 

*Commutergirl* - Enjoy Paris, hope the weather is good to you. You'll be glad of the break from your busy job and hopefully you'll come back nice and refreshed and ready for the next stage of the journey. I have been mostly happy with UCH and the standard of care there, I had to have a big operation last year on my uterus and they were fantastic. The nurses who have done my treatment have also been very caring and nice as well. So overall I'm really happy there, but with any NHS hospital it has it's downfalls. The series is with a comedian called Mark Steel and we go to 6 different locations in the country and Mark writes a bespoke show for each place, about its history, its people and the funny things that make it unique. It's a great series and I love working on it. Just feeling a bit tired out at the moment. Let us know what Paris was like on your return, enjoy! 

*Winegum* - Howdy, hope you had a good nights sleep and are feeling fighting fit today  We kicked ass yesterday and got a good result so I'm well pleased  You're a busy bee you must get shattered. Have you got any holidays planned to look forward to? 

*Loopylisa73* - Sounds like we both had positive appts yesterday, hurrah  Hope the injections went well last night, and fingers crossed this will be the cycle that brings good news. 

*Dixie13* - How you doing? Has AF reared her ugly head? Hope you can get on with tx soon...or maybe you won't need to  

*Beanie_1* - How you feeling? Your only a few days behind me so we're practically cycle buddies. Fingers crossed we get good news this month. Hope the injections are ok? 

*Xmasbaby81* - It's lovely when the sun comes out isn't it, it lifst eveyones spirits  and people are just generally nicer to one another. I love imagining myself with a BIG pregnant belly hope that dream becomes a reality. I totally agree with you about finding a good consultant, that's why we were so insistent on speaking with the Consultant we saw yesterday as he's been with us from the beginning and he's great. 

Hi to Stressqueen, Katie-Lou & Butterflyhen hope you ladies are doing well? 

Off up to Scotland tomorrow with work so probably won't be back on here until Monday, I'll try and sneak on later on today. First scan first thing Monday morning so hoping that I get good results and that IUI happens on Wednesday 

Big love,
Sarah
xxxx


----------



## Blib

Hi Girls!

I am a newie and have just read all your notes to each other.  I dont know if I can join your gang?! I have to warn you - I dont know the slang yet!  

I was diagnosed 7 years ago with chronic pelvic pain and after several exploratories, it remains undiagnosed but has calmed down dramatically in the past couple of years.  For 7 years - we have been trying for a baby unsuccessfully.  Finally reg'd for fertility treatment Nov last year.  My husband and I were told it was unexplained infertility as we both had fantastic results/levels.  So.... I had my 1st IUI (insem.) yesterday, after a couple of weeks of injections (which were interesting?!) and lots of scans.  I had nearly four follies in good size, they explained multiple births etc...however consultant and nurse (both fabulous) re-assured me it was ok to go ahead. So on 2 ww now.  I used to read all these notes from ladies going through this and now I know exactly how they feel.  A mixture of fear, excitement and plain old why me? When all my friends & family are having babies so easily.  We have to stay strong and positive - the mind plays havoc with your body - I have learned the hard way!  Hubby running around after me like a loon - lovely to have his support in such a trying time for us both.  I am here for anyone who needs a chat. Lots of love and all things orange (good luck apparently, I am not mad honest!!) Rach xxx


----------



## stressqueen

Blib said:


> Hi Girls!
> 
> I am a newie and have just read all your notes to each other. I dont know if I can join your gang?! I have to warn you - I dont know the slang yet!
> 
> I was diagnosed 7 years ago with chronic pelvic pain and after several exploratories, it remains undiagnosed but has calmed down dramatically in the past couple of years. For 7 years - we have been trying for a baby unsuccessfully. Finally reg'd for fertility treatment Nov last year. My husband and I were told it was unexplained infertility as we both had fantastic results/levels. So.... I had my 1st IUI (insem.) yesterday, after a couple of weeks of injections (which were interesting?!) and lots of scans. I had nearly four follies in good size, they explained multiple births etc...however consultant and nurse (both fabulous) re-assured me it was ok to go ahead. So on 2 ww now. I used to read all these notes from ladies going through this and now I know exactly how they feel. A mixture of fear, excitement and plain old why me? When all my friends & family are having babies so easily. We have to stay strong and positive - the mind plays havoc with your body - I have learned the hard way! Hubby running around after me like a loon - lovely to have his support in such a trying time for us both. I am here for anyone who needs a chat. Lots of love and all things orange (good luck apparently, I am not mad honest!!) Rach xxx


Hiya hunni and welcome i am still new myself and am on the waiting list for IUI but all the girls have made me feel very welcome and answered any questions i might, have Goodluck on the 2ww aall the info i can give you is dont test before your supposed to cause it only plays with you head and emotions.........
But goodluck on the 2ww and hopefully (in a nice way) you wont be here too long and you get your BFP.x

wendy.x


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Blib

More than welcome to join us hunni...This thread has been great support in all my ups and downs...I agree with stressqueen about not testing early. sending lots luck for your 2ww....   

Beanie


----------



## loopylisa73

Good evening ladies,

*Rach* your in the gang hehe ive only been here for 5 weeks but such a great place, id have lost the plot if it wernt for these guys here

*Scaralooloo* Yeah im sooo glad i took paper with questions on and wrote answers down as when your in there my head goes to mush with it all sometimes.........was a little more positive this time, apart from the cyst but she didnt seem worried....

*Winegum* yes it was my FSH levels, i asked about AMH and she has said if i dont concieve and need to try IVF thats when she wants to do those, she said i produced to follies last time so am doing fine...? Early menapause is upon me i did notice changes ages ago but didnt think... but will do the test when she advises x
My family is not catholic hunnie BUT we didnt have a telly     i have never really counted all cousins and that as it would take soooo much time haha
I moved to the Isle of Man as hubby had moved here from Scotland, met him in Liverpool and married him 5 years to the day we met.. i have 2 jobs here as well now so its great ... Justa bubba jubba missing 

Sorting that one hopefully

Hi to all and a  to the 



Lisa xx


----------



## loulou54

Hi Blib

You have came to the right place, the guys here are great for giving out good advice.

Good luck with the 2ww - take plenty of rest and stay calm and positive if you can.


----------



## ButterflyHen

Sorry no personals but not feeling up to much.

Day9 post IUI and some spotting today..initially brownish and now pinkish (sorry TMI)

Although had AF pains throughout today worse.

Initially thought implantation bleed but don't think its particularly common and also seem to be progressing.

Losing hope and sad thing is I really thought it would work.


----------



## xmasbaby81

hi girls

dixie - hope af turns up soon so u can get started on next cycle

stressqueen - WOW that a lot of birthdays in Dec!!! We're a bit like that in Jul/Aug but it must be even worse for u with xmas too! No I hate having my birthday on xmas day, coz like u, u don't like asking anyone to do anything coz of xmas nights out etc so it normally goes without much really happening, more so now I'm older, was fun when I was younger coz my family totally over-compensated for it!

loopylisa - lol that is a funny story!! We were the same at our wedding (although not quite at that stage) but we had 86 day guests and only bout 12 people weren't family, and that wasn't even them all as most of my dads family only came at night! Love the telly comment! lol

winegum - yeah OBEM was good last night eh? Liked the summary u gave! Must admit, it doesn't put me off at all! Just actually being in the hospital does tho as I really don't like hospitals, I'd want out ASAP! lol

scaralooloo - Oh I'm so glad ur appointment went well! Its great to feel listened to, hopefully u'll have 2/3 nice big follies and a BFP!!! 

blib - welcome, u've defo came to the right place. I had insem on mon so we're about the same on 2ww! We'll prob be knicker watching around the same time! lol Try and keep urself busy during the 2ww and don't annalyse every twinge (easier said than done!) as u get a lot of symptoms with a medicated IUI that u wouldn't necessarily get with ur normal cycle. Good luck huni

Beanie - How are u doing? I must admit, I have never tested early! I've only actually done two tests during 5 IUI's and both were the same month, month 2 I think where I continued to get symptoms after a light af but other than that I've never got near OTD! Maybe this time tho!!! 

loulou54 - How are u huni? 

Butterflyhen - Oh so sorry huni, but try not to lose hope just yet as this IUI does strange things! 


AFM - Nothing new, tenderness after IUI gone and no symptoms or side effects rather yet, except a spotty chin which I always get after final injection!  Started using soap and glory's Dr Spot tho and its really good. Hope everyone is wellxx


----------



## dixie13

Good evening girls,

Butterflyhen - sorry you have had some spotting, hope it turns out to be implantation bleed. Positive vibes coming your way          

Katie-lou - af signs and pregnancy signs are very similar, don't give up hope yet     

Stressqueen - that's a long shift, what's your job? Hope you're feeling better  

Loopylisa - that's great that you get to do three IUIs, and hopefully you won't need to move on to IVF! Good luck with the injections   

Sarah - glad your appointment went well yesterday and I really hope this is the one for you - grow follies, grow!!!!    Have a great trip to Scotland  

Xmasbaby - lots of positive vibes for the rest of your 2ww      

Blib -   and good luck on the 2ww     

Beanie - how are you?  

Winegum - hope you're ok?  

Commutergirl - hope you're having a fabulous time in Paris  

 to everyone else.

Afm I did a hpt this morning and got a  !!!!! I'm in total shock, didn't really think we were in with a chance this month. I kept going back to check the test all day and wrapped it up for dh, loved the look on his face when he realised what it was   I can't really describe how I feel right now, emotions range from happy to absolutely terrified   and wonder how I will get through the next few days-weeks-months without going   Will call the clinic tomorrow, because we were in between tx I'm not sure if we can have an early scan there, there's no way I can wait until the 12-week scan! Praying and hoping that this one will stay with us       

To all of you lovely ladies, NEVER give up hope - it can happen when you least expect it! Lots of babydust and lucky pumpkindust                  

Dixie
xx


----------



## Meltowers

OMG!!! Dixie!! Congrats!!! That's just the best news ever.    I'm so happy for you. On a selfish note, it's really restored my faith too!!

Hello to everyone else. Sorry, still not caught up with the personals. I've sat down a couple of times to do it but been overwhelmed with the task. It's such an active board! Been on a bit of a negative with everything of late and letting everything get on top of me really. However, not going to dwell on that now as Dixie got's a    Hurrah!

Promise to catch up properly before the weeks out. Thinking of you all, Mel xx


----------



## Winegum

Hello girls - back for part two:

*Stressqueen* roomies, chat games what do you do? OMG - what a busy and expensive December you have!  I have a similar time in October with loads of birthdays and anniversaries, but it's only a week. I've been meaning to respond to your request for advice about tests and stuff before IUI. From my experience, just make sure you are ready, and double check everything to avoid delay. I had an apt on 26th August 2009 and was told at the end of it to "go to reception and book your IUI planning meeting now" we were assured that any necessary bloods could be done on the day of the planning meeting - yey, we thought. Unfortunately, the nurse who booked the meetings wasn't in that day, so we left a message. After a couple of weeks of calling and getting nowhere, I was finally called and told, "we can't book your meeting until you have had the necessary bloods etc" We both needed HIV (even though I had had one earlier, they still needed a recent one, from within the past 12 months) and Hep Band C, I needed to have another chlamydia and also another Rubella, DH had to have another Sperm Analysis. Between the clinic (sperm analysis) and our GP/local hospital (bloods/swabs), it took a month to get the tests done and make sure all the results got back to the clinic. We were finally able to make our appointment and had it on the 4th November - over two months later. Then, cause of my cycle and Christmas, we didn't actually start IUI until mid January - nearly 5 months after we were told "book it today!". I would hate something similar to happen to you as you will have waited so long when your turn finally comes. Based on my experience, I would say check and double check with the clinic what is necessary, and make sure it gets done in time. If they seem evasive, push them, they won't be thinking about timescales like you will be. I hope you won't have to wait quite so long and wish you luck ttc naturally until then. 

*Angel10* welcome to the thread - I can't help with donor IUI but others will. I hope us non-donor IUIers can help in other ways 

*xmasbaby* I've got 2 brothers too - are you the big sis? I am. Hope you are OK. How do you celebrate your birthday without it getting sucked up by Christmas? I expect you have thought of lots of ways over the years. (Sorry, you have just answered that, I've just read your recent thread) Lets hope we all get our very own OBEM experience this year, well, if we are quick, otherwise next year!

*Dixie* are you home from Dallas yet? Are you still waiting......?

*Beanie* hi sweetie - hope you are feeling a bit better now that you have started injections with Dr dh. What are you going to do with your time off - anything nice?

*Katie-Lou* hello - hope you are OK. 

*Loops* Hi honeybun, I don't know about cysts, I'm afraid so can't help on that one. No telly! Ha! I just thought Liverpool...large family.... naughty of me to stereotype  So what do you do on the IOM in your 2 jobs? Lets hope you don't need to do an AMH   How are your injections going? 

*Scaralooloo* I knew it! So glad you had a good appointment and hope nothing happens this cycle to spoil your feelings of positivity. Great news  Looking forward to hearing how your follies are getting on on Monday  Yes - I am busy, but no more so than anyone it seems, least of all you  Holidays! Yes - we haven't had a decent break for ages and are feeling in need, and have started to fantasise about 2 weeks doing nothing on a Turkish beach. The only thing is when to go - we can't go until we've finished our IUIs, so we will either go between IUI and IVF or in the 2ww from IVF, or, lets be a bit positive here, if we get a BFP! BTW, I know you have to take things easier after IVF, but is it inadvisable to go on holiday? Does anyone know? What about you?

*kdb* I was reading your post and wondering who WG was, I've missed a new girl, I thought, then I realised it was me  so what do you do that you can do from NZ? What have you got planned in Sydney - have you been before? See how busy it is when you are not on here every day?  I'm fine thanks - no negativity crises so far this cycle 

*Commutergirl* I hope you're having a lovely time - good food and wine, lots of lovely walks and cafe stops....I love our chats, but you are right, lets knock infertility/religion on the head, and move onto "other people".  I think they are the same everywhere - they like to speculate and judge. What is it about the "leaving it too late" thing? It's a complete myth isn't it? I haven't come across a single woman on this site who has left it too late due to a career. I mean, would people prefer us not to work while we are TTC, to kind of speed things along a little? Your comments about your Italian acquaintances make me laugh - doesn't Italy have the lowest birth rate in Europe at about 0.9 children per woman? You're obviously not the only one "leaving it too late" and feeling unfullfilled  It doesn't stop when you have had your first child either does it, then everyone is obsessed with when you are having your second and worrying about the child being an only child if you don't 

*Loulou54* hi there - how are you? Hope you are OK

*Butterflyhen* sorry you are feeling a bit wobbly, but I urge you not to write your cycle off just yet - hang on in there 

*Sequinn* hi, how are you feeling? 

Last but not least *Blib* - welcome to the thread - of course you can join us!  from your post, it's quite clear you belong here anyway. Wishing you all the best for your 2ww 

Everyone I've missed, hello and hope you are all OK - what are the exIUIers doing, T*ama, Daisy, WW, Joeyrella*? 

You are my guilty pleasure girls - I sometimes ask dh "Do you think I spend too much time on "my website" " He daren't say yes  I've got to get myself a more comfortable computer chair though. As we are on the way towards yet another weekend, I wish you all a good one and a nice break from work.

Love to all
Winegum xxxx


----------



## Beanie3

Good Evening Ladies

Dixie - whoop whoop what fab news...so excited for you      

Butterflyhen -  sending you lots positve vibes hun     

Katie-lou - Its hard to stay positive but like Dixie said dont give up just yet   

Commutergirl - hope your having lovely time in paris  

Sarah - great to hear your appointment went well hun    here's to our follies growing

Loopylisa - fab news on the 3 IUI's, i'm also allowed 3 goes...good luck with the injections  

Xmasbaby - lots positive vibes on rest your 2ww  , IUI was the 1st time i ever had to do a test, but i did test 2 days early but knew that IUI had not worked.

Loulou54 - how are ypu

Winegum - how are you doing

 to everyone else   

AFM - second day of injection's and feeling alot clamer this time around but think it helps having DH doing the injections this time, he is loving it bless him, feels more involved in the process this time...Side effects have settled a bit more, actually managed to eat without wanting to throw up....got 3 days off work then off for whole week, determend to be a lot calmer this time around (yeh right lol)


----------



## Huggies

Dixie!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!               

That is fantastic news and so super delighted for you - especially as its 'au naturale'!! 

       

I am still here checking up on all of you girls - wishing you all tonnes of babydust.

Huggies
xxxxxx


----------



## Winegum

*Dixie!!!!!!!!!!!!* 
    ​   ​
I knew it!!! - Honestly, I really had a feeling that you would get lucky this month after the disappointment of not having IUI. I am sooooooooo happy and excited for you! Big congratulations to you and DH. I can imagine how you must be feeling - but just enjoy every moment, and please, stay here for a while, don't go away. It's very typical of you to do personals first and give us your news at the end - you have been very supportive of us, and now it's your turn Dixie!! Hopefully you have started the BFP ball rolling this month! It's such good news. I think you get the message  Sending you lots of  and  for the next few days...weeks...months!
Big love
Winegum x


----------



## Winegum

Hi Huggies    
Glad you're still here - what's new?
x


----------



## Huggies

Hey Winegum - not much new with me just now - I am on the pill just now and start down-regging next Friday - so will be a longer cycle for sure but fairly content just now and just enjoying no medication just now!!

I noticed you questionned holiday/travelling after IVF - well that is what I am planning on doing in my 2WW - I was advised that it is okay to fly as long as it is a commercial flight with a pressurised cabin.  We are looking to take a road trip through California.  I hope I feel well enough to do it - but it will be great to have something to look forward to.

How are you feeling?

beanie_1 - wishing you all the best and glad you have the time off to relax   

Mel - hope you are well!!?

xmasbaby81 - Good Luck on your     

Butterflyhen - so sorry you are spotting - don't give up hope yet, but    AF stays away.

Sarah - fantastic news for you!!!  So glad your consult went well and they are really going to manage your carefully now and give you the attention you deserve   

Kdb - Hope you are having a good time and not working too hard!! 

Commutergirl - Have a fab time in Paris - hope you get to eat more than you did yesterday  

To everyone else and the newbies - Babydust to you all


----------



## loulou54

Congratulations Dixie - fantastic news.  I know you wont rest until you get your scan - I'm the same - I got a BFP on 26th Feb and I go for a scan on 25th March - it isn't coming quick enough - it is a completely different type of worry now.
Ive still been having some cramp feelings but the nurses say this is common because the body is going through so much with all the medication and then the pregnancy.  Yip - you worry at every sensation.
The hardest part is trying to keep the news to yourself.
Take care and plenty of rest 

Well done Dixie

Good luck to all others on their journeys

Love Lou xxx


----------



## stressqueen

Hello and congrats Dixie on your   wishing you a sticky bean and lots of luck!!         

My job is soo not intresting lol I am a chat modetator on bingo sites, so i get paid to chat and play games and help with there accounts etc.

Well off again now cause i am working as i type lol....

Goodluck to all who need it and congrats and keeps PMA all.x
Wendy.x


----------



## dixie13

Huggies - lovely to hear from you   I can't believe we've done it on our own (with a little help from clomid and pumpkin power!!!). We've done three IUIs where the sperm is put in exactly where it needs to be at the perfect time and nothing - our bodies work in mysterious ways... Good luck with the down regging and hope you'll be back to share good news soon    

Mel - are you about to start your 2nd IUI? Positive vibes just for you       

Beanie - glad the injections are going well. I think you're very brave, I wouldn't let dh anywhere near me with a needle!  

Winegum - I suppose I should find a new home now, but I will hang around for a while. I really really hope this is the start of many more BFPs to come     I wish I could relax and enjoy but I'm constantly analysing symptoms and poking (.)(.) to make sure they're still sore  

Loulou - does that mean you will be around 8 wks pregnant when you have your scan? Was hoping I could get one around 6 wks... Wishing you all the best for the rest of your pregnancy      

Stressqueen - wow I didn't know there was such a job! Do you always work nights? 

 to everyone else

Afm hardly slept at all last night, the excitement and worry kept me up... did another hpt this morning with the same result so I have to start believe it! Called the clinic to let them know and was also hoping to book in a scan, but because it happened naturally I have to go and see my gp. 
Since I'm not an IUI girl anymore I should probably move on (don't know where to go!!!!!), but I will miss you all so will stay around for a while if that's ok. Don't want to upset anyone  

Have lovely weekends everyone  

Dixie
xx


----------



## stressqueen

dixie13 said:


> Stressqueen - wow I didn't know there was such a job! Do you always work nights?


 Hiya hunni no, i dont just work nites i work around my wee girl so do shifts 9am-3pm spilt not all in one go or 6pm-12am
so a typical day would be 9am-10am 12pm-3pm 6pm-8pm or 8pm-12am but like today i am only working 6pm-8pm.

Its really good as i have no childcare issues and usually if its quiet i get my housework or ironing done while i work, an di get to still see my daughter all the time.
As my husband works off shore and we have no family support really i have no option but to do this job lol....

hope your well all? and goodluck and have a lovely weekend,x
wendy,x


----------



## ButterflyHen

Dixie - Congratulations! Fab news - good boost for all on FF.

Worsening (AF like) loss today. Woke up feeling physically the best I've felt since CD5.I felt that hormones and chance of pregnancy had left the building.

Phoned clinic - told me to increase progesterone to 3 x day. Said definately continue and test day 14. Not holding much hope though but trying to be optimistic and focus on feeling well and looking to next cycle.

Clinic said I need to let this withdrawl bleed pass and wait for AF to start next cycle.

So good luck to everyone on 2ww and will get back on message board on next cycle. Thanks to everyone for their kind words and support so far.


----------



## kdb

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Dixie!!!!!!!!!!!  OMG!!!  I am so thrilled for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW!!!!!!!!!

How fabulous!  Congratulations sweetpea, for you and your DH         

p.s. you could pay to get a 6wk scan for about £100 (or less dep on where you live)


----------



## kdb

WG / Winegum    PM me your address m'dear as I have something to send you when I get back to the UK in mid-April.  I work in marketing for an IT company and working from home / remote working is an everyday part of our culture.  The late concalls are a bit of a pain as I can't seem to sleep past 8am, but since my manager was happy for me to be away for so long I figure I need to still be available for calls as much as poss.  Had acupuncture yesterday (with a heat lamp - v nice, not had that before) and was sooooooooooo close to falling asleep, I felt like I was levitating and spinning around... quite trippy but fab.

Glad you're feeling         Hope you're managing to have some time off your feet?

Huggies - oooh have you started d/r already?  That was quick?!

p.s. acupuncturist told me about a client of hers who had been TTC for years then used natural progesterone cream in one cycle and got a natural BFP!  At 42!!  I've read about the cream but not used it.  Anyone else?


----------



## daisy22

[fly]CONGRATULATINS DIXIE!!!!![/fly]

[fly][/fly]


----------



## cat1608

WOW Dixie FABULOUS news!!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!

     

You must stay with us - you're not going to upset anyone as it's fantastic for us to hear positive news. Her's hoping your pregnancy is a happy and healthy one!

AFM, went to hospital on tuesday for scan as day 42 of cycle and no sign of  . Scan showd lining was 11.1mm so no sign of starting naturally, so have been taking tablets for last 3 days and finish those on sunday, when should bleed within 12 days. Fed up with waiting now - had my Consultation and paid my money nearly 2 months ago, and no further forward because of my bloody cycle  . Still, apparantly the best things come to those that wait!!

Love and hugs to you all and lots of  

Cxxx


----------



## karenagain

Hi everyone well im back again!!!!!!!!!  So much seems to be going on in this thread so I will do personals later.

Dixey well done for your  

As for me im going for my basting 12.30 Monday moring so   its going to work. Been told I have one follie and a cyst which scared me a little so now just hoping a praying and hints on what to do post iui on what to eat etc?

Love to you al Karen xxxx


----------



## joeyrella

congratulations Dixie, that's fantastic news
x


----------



## ButterflyHen

Cat - can understand your frustration - but won't be long now for you to get going.

Sorry ladies wanted to vent my own frustration - AF type bleeding (visible bits of endometrium - sorry tmi) yesterday so clinic advised increase prog to 3 x day. 

Now stopped!

So this cycle has again not worked due to medication. From what I understand I was always going to have a withdrawl bleed at day 9-10  - even if i had 3 embryos they would not have had chance to implant and produce hormone to keep it away yet. Adequate progesterone levels would have kept it away, but mine where too low.

I keep thinking about my first consultation and the encouragement to have medicated cycle as there was more control but now thats 2 cycles (that I've paid for)  that they have lost control of. i know they couldn't have predicted it and its because I'm a weirdo but fertility wise there is supposedly nothing wrong with me.

Sorry.....I feel a bit better now.


----------



## kdb

Hi ButterflyHen - can I ask what your progesteron level was 7pdiui?  Am surprised it was low considering you had multiple follies.

p.s. you are not a weirdo honeybee!!!  My cons admits that even with all the medication in the world the body will do what it wants to, and some cycles are completely unpredictable.


----------



## ButterflyHen

Hi Kdb - thanks for the reply.

I've never had my progesterone level checked. I had follicle reduction 5 - 3. Do you think that had an impact?

Thanks


----------



## loopylisa73

*DIXIE*

   

! more with a positive !!!!! Leading the way you guys xxxxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning Ladies,

*Dixie* - OMG!!!!!!! You've only gone and done it  well done, congratulations, 3 cheers to you and DH  You must be absolutely thrilled to pieces, that is such good news I am so happy for you  Please stay on the board, it's nice to have the constant reminder that this can work and we all might get a go at it at some point.

Wow, so much has been going on since my last post. Haven't got time to do personals at the moment. But always thinking of you all. Had my scan this morning and my biggest follicle was 11mm and then I had a few that were between 9/10mm, pretty rubbish considering I was on double the dose of Clomid this time round. It doesn't seem to make much sense  Got to go back on Thursday CD14 for another scan, so fingers crossed that there will have been some growth by then. Got acupuncture at lunchtime, so looking forward to some relaxtion as feeling a bit overtired and stressed today.

Will try and get back on later and catch up with you all.

BIG love,
Sarah
xxxx


----------



## commutergirl

Hello ladies,

a very quick message to say HOORAY! for Dixie! I am really glad for you; you must be over the moon!
It is very thoughtful of you to say that you don't want to upset anyone, but well - I don't know how the other girls feel about it, but from what I could understand about you it boasting about your pregnancy doesn't really look like your style (and let's face it, I don't think that ANY of us would ever do it after all we had to cope with from other people); plus, I think that hearing about you really gives some hope to all of us.
So please stay around!
Hope everything goes well and smoothly.  

Will come back later for personals - bye!  

Commutergirl
xx


----------



## Weaselwife

Congrats Dixie!     
So happy for you!
WW


----------



## Huggies

Weaselwife - see you 20 wk scan is tomorrow!!! Praying all is okay - please report back and let us know!!     
xx


----------



## dixie13

Good afternoon ladies  

Stressqueen - sounds like the perfect job to have with a little one! Hope you're well  

Butterflyhen - so sorry it didn't work out for you this cycle   It must be frustrating, but like kdb said some cycles are unpredictable, especially when hormones are involved!  

Kdb - thanks for the advise, our clinic charges £140 for an early preg scan but I've been looking around and have found cheaper alternatives. Not long now before you get to see dh!  

Daisy - lovely to hear from you   Hope you're ok?

Sarah - grow follies, grow!!    Hope you're feeling more relaxed after acupuncture.

Cat - all that waiting must be frustrating, hope it won't be too long now  

Karen - hope the basting went well today       

Joeyrella - lovely to hear from you. How are you feeling? Can see that you have a scan coming up, hope all is well  

Loopylisa - hope the injections are going well     

Commutergirl - you have to come back and tell us all about your trip to Paris!!!! Hope you've had a lovely time away, and have come back relaxed and rested  

Weaselwife - lovely to hear from you   How are you? Wow 20wk scan tomorrow - halfway there!   

 to everyone else!

Dixie
xx


----------



## karenagain

Hi everyone 

Well got basted today 2 follies and 12 million  si Im praying number 2 iui will work.
Hope you are all well not going to be a long one today cause i hurt my back quite badly this morning and can hardly move. Today has been very interesting with a bad back hehe. Not sure how we going to be  
tonight.

Catch up with you all later 

Karen xxxx


----------



## ButterflyHen

Hi Girls:

I've been spotting since Thursday. Friday - AF like. Upped progesterone to 3 x day. Tested today  - 1 day before test day as going away on course tomorrow and would run out of pessaries and BFP!!

Bizarre....no idea what's going on

Don't know what to think.


----------



## Huggies

ButterflyHen!!!!          

My fingers are crossed that all works out well - but sounds like it has been implantation bleeding and maybe part of the fact that you had follie reduction!!??  Will be keeping everything crossed for you and hope it all works out!!

Goodness - I wish I had stayed on this lucky thread now!!!   

Huggies
xxxx


----------



## Beanie3

Butterflyhen - sending you lots       , will be keeping everything crossed for you sweetie xxx


----------



## dixie13

WOW Butterflyhen!!!!         

One of the nuses at my clinic used to say that you can't get a false bfp, only a false bfn!! Everything crossed for you       

Dixie
xx


----------



## cat1608

I've been told the same that can't get a false BFP, but you can get false BFN's so looks like another  !!!

Woo hoo!!!! Congrats Butterflyhen     

Cxx


----------



## Winegum

​
Congratulations *Butterflyhen* - wow, that is amazing news - I'm so pleased for you and have got everything crossed!​ xxxxx    xxxxx​


----------



## loopylisa73

*WOW*

Congrats Butterflyhen!!!!!!!!!  Stay chilled ....so impressed the tallies gettin higher!!

Dont any of you with BFP go away the more there is the luckier this group is!!!

Injections going well scan Thursday.... feel VERY positive this time round, dont know if its just cos i know whats happening or what BUT i will keep going ! xxx

  and lots more  for one and all xxx

Loopy x


----------



## commutergirl

Wow guys, this must be a lucky moment (is it the Pumpkins?   )! Congratulations ButterflyHen!  

*Blib* - welcome! This is a great place for support.  Amazing how much help comes from talking to people who know perfectly what you are going through. Good luck on your 2ww!

*Sarah* - Hope your scan gives positive results Thursday. Don't worry too much about follies size now! Good that you have acupuncture to relieve you from stress.
Your program sounds great. I'll keep an eye (or an ear) on it. I don't listen to the radio as much as I would like to (but I don't watch TV at all, it's still in a box since we moved home last summer!), and whenever I do I regret not doing it regularly.

*Kdb* - so it's just IUI vs IVF in general, not CRGH!
the older woman in the black coat is OK (she only did scans to me but was always very kind and clear). The one I mean is a younger one who never said her name to me, who always looks quite anxious, which is not what you want when you are around a doctor  ; I don't have any elements to comment on her professional skills - just a gut feeling!
Don't work too hard and enjoy your time there!  

*Winegum* - yes, well spotted - Italy has a very low birth rate. It is for many reasons, and in this case I can't blame a certain part of Catholics for preaching one thing and practising another one (as it happens in many other cases! don't get me started!). 
On the other hand, some militant ones could stomp on you with their self-righteous zeal (NB: if there are any religious people reading this, please be assured that I don't mean everybody; I have been hanging about Catholic groups for a while and I do know that not everybody is like that!). 
I recently attended a christening where during the service the parents said something horribly patronising about childless couples, and I wanted to scream "what do you know about me?" . And yes, there are some very black-or-white concepts as to what priorities a woman should have. I believe that passion for one's job is one of the things that should be passed on to the next generation (I am certainly grateful to my mother for this), and as I love mine I am not having other people telling me that it is unsuitable for a potential mother! Plus, as you say, what would they want me to do? to resign to be ready "just in case" I get pregnant? 
How are things with you? you should be close to testing now!!!      

*Loopylisa* - great that you are feeling positive! Good vibes for you!   

AFM - Paris was great! We wandered about a lot, visited museums and exhibitions, had great food and wine... and we realised it had been a long time since we had spent some time together without a "task", whether it was doing the weekly shopping or something nicer like choosing furniture for our flat. Well worth it. Now a hectic week ahead, but things might be easing off a bit as of next week!

A nice week to everyone, and sorry if I am leaving anyone out!

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## stressqueen

Butterflyhen      Well done hunni.x all the best for the future.

Hello to everyone else and goodluck take care wendy.x


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning Ladies,

*Butterflyhen* - WOW weeeeeeee....another BFP that's amazing!!! Congratulations, how do you feel? Take it easy and look after yourself and make sure you stay in touch. 

*Stressqueen* - How you doing? 

*Commutergirl * - So glad you had a wonderful time in Paris, sounds like it did you both the world of good. Hope you get through this week ahead without too much stress. The series starts on 7th April on Radio 4 at 6.30pm you should listen out for it, it's going to be really good  So what's the next step for you? 

*Blib* - Welcome, you've found a great place for support. The FF ladies are the best and there is always someone who can give advice and support. Good luck and fingers crossed for your 2WW. We've had a good run of BFPs on here of late so I'm hoping that it continues through 2010. 

*Kdb* - How's the holiday going? Hope you're managing to put your feet up and relax? 

*Dixie* - How you feeling? You managed to book in a scan yet? Hope you're managing to rest up. Have you got some time off from work? 

*Winegum * - How you feeling? You must be close to test day now, is it sometime this week? I have everything crossed for you hunni, I hope this luck continues for us all   

*Loopylisa73 * - Great that you're feeling so positive, it's the best frame to be in. Glad the injections are going well, good luck for Thursday  I have my 2nd scan on Thursday as well, I don't feel as positive though 

*Huggies * - How you doing? Great that it's full steam ahead for you, fingers crossed it all works out. 

*Cat1608* - How's things? Any sign of the  I really feel for you as it must be so frustrating. But as you said the best things come from those who wait...and you'll get what you want I'm sure of it 

*Beanie_1* - How are you? 

*Karenagain* - Hope you're resting that back. Glad basting went well, fingers crossed 

*Weaselwife* - Hope the scan goes well today, let us know how you get on 

I've probably missed some people off of here, so sorry if I have, my brain is all over the place at the moment. 

*AFM * - Acupuncture was great, just what I needed yesterday. I am so tired at the moment, I have moments where I think I might just fall asleep where I'm standing  I really feel like my body is fighting off something as my glands in my neck feel really tender. Really worried about my follicles, and their lack of growth. Does anybody know how much they grow on a daily basis? If I had 1 at 11mm and another few at 9/10mm what are the chances of come Thursday them being 17mm or above? I really hope that by then there is something to work with, then I'll have IUI on Friday. Any advice from anyone would be gratefully received. Is there anything extra I can do to encourage them to grow?

BIG love,
Sarah
xxxx


----------



## Huggies

Hi Sarah - follies are expected to grow approx 2mm per day, so definitely a chance they will get nice and ripe before Thursday.  In the evenings leading up to IUI I would sit with a warm heat pad across my tummy as this is supposed to help.

Follie dance for you       

Good Luck xx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Huggies - Thanks for that, I will definately do the heat pad thing. Well fingers crossed if they grow at around 2mm a day then I should have 1 decent sized one and maybe a couple of others at around 16mm. Fingers crossed and thanks for the folly dance


----------



## xmasbaby81

OMG 2 BFP's!!!! Conrats Dixie an butterflyhen!!!!! Hope ur both well and getting plenty of rest.

Scaralooloo - On this cd11 (friday), I had 1 13mm and 1 16mm, this was the smallest I have had and they gave me another 75iu of gonal f, on my post IUI scan on tues am the 13 was a 20, but collapsed in which suggested ovulation, so that is quite a bit in a few days so I wouldn't worry chick.

commutergirl - glad u enjoyed Paris, how are u doing?

loopylisa - Glad ur feeling positive huni, hope this is ur turn

karenagain - oh sorry u've hurt ur back huni, u'll defo need to rest now! I'm sure u'll manage   tonight, its for a worthy cause! lol

Hello to everyone else and I hope ur all well.

AFM - Well been having AFish pains since about sun, some sharp pains in my tummy too. Not holding out much hope but I will not give up just yet! Going to my friends on fri as she's having a phsycic! All lighthearted fun! xx


----------



## joeyrella

congratulations butterflyhen, fantastic!


----------



## cat1608

Hi Sarah -   still hasn't arrived   - going to be soooooooo pleased to see her I can't begin to tell you! I'm having occasional spotting, feel very emotional and boobs feel like footballs, so hopefully all good signs!! Hope you scan goes well and your follies have grown.   

Loopylisa -   for you hun and keep those positive vibes going!! 

Hope you are all ok  - lots of      to you all.

Cat xx


----------



## loopylisa73

*cat* lots of  to you xxx

*xmasbaby* still feeling good hope its my turn too and a few others xx

*Scaralooloo* What times your scan mines 12.30 Thurs will be thinking of you and   from me to you xx

Hi to everyone, hope all is going well.
I cant keep up with all the good news on here but.....KEEP IT COMING is what i say!!

love  and  to one and all xxxxx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Everyone

Hope everyone have good start to the week....sending lots       to you all...got bit catching up to do  

Just counting days until my 1st follie scan on friday, tommorrow just another blood test i think...

beanie x


----------



## Winegum

Evening ladies  - just a quickie -I'll be back when I can with a big long post of personals but just wanted to reply to *Scaralooloo* quickly. Honey, I see you have PCOS, and are using clomid with no down-regging. I have PCO and my nurses encouraged me through this cycle as I had very slow growth - in fact almost no change from one scan to the next. I had 5 scans in total, 1 every two days, and felt very down about it all but they assured me I would get there, and they were right, finally I had a growth spurt and a beautifully plump lead follie emerged. According to my nurses, this is typical of PCO women, so please don't be discouraged if you still haven't had much growth, although of course, I really hope you have and you get the result you want. Just wanted to let you know my experience. Also, they told me they once stimulated a lady for 21 days. I thought at one point I was going to break that record but in the end I did 17. Bye for now. Love Winegum xxxxx


----------



## cat1608

Winegum,

Just read your post to Scaraloo and it's put my mind at rest. Not started my first tx cycle yet, but i've got pcos and have been worried about it.

Thank you  

Cxx


----------



## Meltowers

Hi, just a quickie to say CONGRATULATIONS to Butterflyhen. Fanstatic news!!

So sorry still not had chance to sit down and do proper personals. Weekend crazy - missing cat returned after 17 days but in bad way (looked like had been trapped imobile - bag of bones) so off to emergency vet for 24 hours on drip. Home now and recovering. Amazing really. I sat down Sunday night and even started writing my post then DH daughter phoned asking if I could take her 2 year old (yes, I'm a step grandma, don't even get me started on the weirdness of that one) to hospital as poorly (DH has 3 kids, 2 boys still live with us full time (16 and , 1 of whom has very challenging behaviour to say the least). Anyway, she's fine thankfully and that was that and now said stepdaughter and her two babies (2 years and 6 months) are staying with us all week as her partner away and she's working late every night. Then when she goes on Thurs, my mum and dad coming down so cue massive house clean. 

Anyway, just wanted you all to know that am thinking of you all and where you're all at in your various cycles and not meaning to be ignorant and I will be back to catch up as soon as the madness ends. I've got the hideous tubes test today which so not looking forward to as last time it HURT. And I've now got the babies bugs. ARGGHHH! 


Love to you all xx


----------



## Meltowers

P.s I don't know why I've got a winking face in my post! it should have said 8!


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning Ladies,

*Xmasbaby81* - Thanks for the advice, I hope I get a result like that tomorrow. There's definately something going on in there as i'm feeling quite tender especially in my left side. I just find it frustrating as it's out of my control, i did sit with a hot water bottle on my tummy last night watching OBEM and then I had a little cry whilst speaking to my tummy asking it to produce some follies so that I too could have a little baby...  me MAD...NEVER!!! Try and stay positive chick, it's not over yet and we've had lots of lovely surprising news on here of late so who knows you might also get some  

*Joeyrella* - How you doing hunni? You had your 6 week scan? 

*Cat1608* - Poor, poor you I really feel for you as you must feel so frustrated. I really hope something happens soon  Try and stay strong as hard as it must be. Thinking of you 

*Loopylisa73 * - Hi, my scan is at 9am  hope it brings good news. I shall be thinking of you as well fingers crossed for both of us  

*Beanie_1* - Hope Friday brings you some good news  

*Winegum* - Thank you so much for your words of advice, I don't feel that my hospital are managing the fact that I have PCOS very well that was one reason why we had a meeting with our consultant last week and why they've given us another 2 goes at IUI. Hopefully by tomorrow there will be some change, but if not I'm going to insist that they start monitoring me a lot closer. Hope you're ok and you're not working too hard. What did you think of OBEM last night? I thought both couples were lovely and I must admit I did shed a few tears just beacause they were all so happy. 

*Meltowers* - Glad to hear that your cat has returned, I hope she recovers quickly and that you can get her home. You've got a busy time ahead of you, hope it's not too stressful for you. Good luck for today hope it goes well and doesn't cause too much discomfort. 

No news from me, just preparing myself for scan tomorrow and hoping that I get some good news. My mum and dad are coming down south tomorrow but staying at my sisters so we'll go over to hers this weekend so that will be nice seeing my family and getting some hugs 

BIG love,
Sarah
xxxx


----------



## Beanie3

Afternoon Ladies

Sarah - hope you got some good news on scan tommorrow   

Meltowers -  hope tube test not to painfull hun, fab news on your cat being home  

Loopylisa - hope your scan goes well   

Cat1608 - Hope AF show's herself soon hun so you can get started

Karenagain - sending you lots    for 2ww, hope your back feeling a little better

Blib - how are you doing hun   

Commutergirl - So good to hear you and DH had lovely time in Paris

Kdb - hope your having lovely time and getting lots rest

Butterflyhen - hope your ok   

Apologies to those i have missed, so much going on     

AFM - blood test went well, had call to say i can have 1st follie scan on friday so fingers crossed, been getting twinges on both sides this time around, so depending on scans could be having IUI weds or firday next week fingers crossed....


----------



## dixie13

Hello girls  

Butterflyhen - how are you?  

Loopylisa - how did the scan go? Keep up the PMA!!!     

Meltowers - ah the missing cat has returned, sorry she's in a bad way   It sounds like you will have your hands full this week! Hope the test went well and wasn't too painful.  

Commutergirl - glad you enjoyed your trip to Paris and spent some quality time with dh. Hope work isn't too crazy!!  

Sarah - I'm grounded which means I won't work unless they manage to find ground duties close to where I live, which is unlikely   Good luck with the scan tomorrow     

Beanie - glad the blood test went well, and fingers crossed for friday     

Xmasbaby - don't give up!!!     

Winegum - how are you feeling?         

Afm this has been the longest week EVER!! I've slept badly and feel exhausted during the day, had acupuncture this afternoon so that will hopefully make me more relaxed. I met up with my friend and her IUI-baby yesterday, he's only a week old and gorgeous!

         

Dixie
xx


----------



## karenagain

Hi everyone

Feeling really sorry for myself today. Still cant get out of bed cause of back I dont think i have ever had a bad back like it before.

Not sure if iui will work this time cause back so bad cant   but I suppose we did get 12 million in on Monday so  

Hope you are all well will catch up with posting soon

Karen


----------



## dixie13

I'm so sorry Karen, hope your back gets better soon   I wouldn't worry about   you got plenty of    where they needed to be at the right time     

Dixie
xx


----------



## karenagain

Thanks Dixie 

I do hope so xxxx


----------



## ButterflyHen

Hi All, 

Thanks so much for all the congratulations and best wishes. Fingers crossed Scaraloo for scan.

Dixie  - how are you feeling?

Well I'm still spotting (very slightly) and feel tired (probably usual), headachey and intermittent nausea. Not sure how much is due to 3 x day progesterone though.

Taking one day at a time.

Fingers crossed for everyone and will keep checking post.


----------



## loopylisa73

Hi Everyone , hope you are all ok xxx

*Dixie* Scans tomorrow at 12.30 hun, last time i got 2 follies but i didnt have any cysts, this time i have a cyst but wit and see for thefollies tomorrow!!!PMA still here weird lol DH is the same...

*Beanie* Thanks for the  xx

* Karen *  are there and fingers crossed they do the job xx 

*Meltowers*  that you have your cat back!!! thats a long time to be away xx

*Scaralooloo* Fingers crossed and   for your scan tomorrow, how weird that you are having pains/tenderness left side too.!!! felt quite sickly yesterday too ...? well i will post on how it goes xxx

*Cat* thanx for the  it all helps hunnie ...

For anyone ive not replied to or mentioned       to you all xxx

Loopy x


----------



## nellybee

Hello 
Can I join in? I posted on another section about Easter eggs (cycles in March/April) but I can't find it now! Anyway, I'm now in the cycle - day 5 scan today and first menopur injection this evening. Hoping all will go well and I can have IUI Thurs or Fri next week. Here we go again. Really really hope it is 3rd time lucky! SO fed up of waiting for my baby  

Nellybee


----------



## cat1608

Welcome Nellybee!

Hope this cycle works for you  -   - lots of   and   sent your way.

Karen - hope your back gets better soon.  

Loopy and Sarah - am   tomorrow goes well for you both.   sent your way too with love and hugs.

AFM - still no sign of     

Take care girlies

Cat xx


----------



## Winegum

Evening girls - I haven't been on for a while, but I am always thinking about you all. Thanks for all your 
​
*Meltowers* - Hi honey, hope your tubes test went well today and didn't hurt too much. Did you get fill and spill in both tubes? Hope so. Soooo pleased your cat has turned up - I wonder where she has been - poor love must have missed you. Hope she makes a full recovery. You sound crazily busy with plenty going on at the moment. You were a bit down in a recent post - hope you are feeling better now. 

*LouLou54* - nice to hear from you - how are you? Not too long to wait until your scan. Let us know how it goes. 

*Huggies* - Hi Honey, I'll be reading your diary to keep up with you, thanks for the link. Great idea about your California road trip. I hope you are OK and glad you are still keeping an eye on us. 

*Beanie* - How are you? Glad your injections have been going well and hope your scan on Friday brings good news and you get the go ahead for insem soon.

*Commutergirl* - welcome back sweetie - glad you had a lovely time in Paris. Also, very nice that you and dh had some proper chill out time together and noticed how much of your time is usually spent trying to achieve something! It's very refreshing when the only decision you have to make is "do I fancy wine or beer?". I hope this week hasn't been too manic. I have to say I always find returning from holiday to be really busy - I always feel like I have to "pay" for the holiday by working doubly hard before and after! It seems to be the time when things need fixing, phone calls need making, problems need solving etc. Not long until another weekend though - these weeks just shoot by at the moment. Have you booked in a follow up appointment yet or are you still thinking about which road to take or just enjoying some time out from tx? So, I've been meaning to ask you - just how long is your commute - it must be a major part of your day for you to call yourself commutergirl!

*Loopylisa* - Love the fighting spirit - Ding Ding, round 2 - bring it on! Glad your injections are going well. I hope you have a good scan tomorrow. I'll be thinking of you and fingers crossed for insem soon.

*Dixie* darling - I've been thinking about you so much. What a lovely story yours is! Have you managed to get a scan booked in? I can appreciate that the second you move from TTC to PG what you worry about just changes - it doesn't go away. You made me laugh about squeezing your (.)(.) to check they're still tender  Your story and that of others on this site make me believe that I can't _know_ that I won't get pg, and inspire me to keep going until I get to tell my story - unfortunately it won't be "got pg on 2nd IUI" - more later. As for sticking around, I can assure you you won't upset me. In fact I urge you to stay until or unless you find another home  Must be nice not working - plenty of time for studying? Or googling pg symptoms? 

*kdb* - wow, your holiday is zooming by! Must be looking forward to you reunion with dh. Hope you have a lovely time in Sydney. Glad you had a good accupuncture session. You mentioned the progesterone cream - it's interesting because I haven't heard it mentioned on this site but it reminded me that I used it in the very early days of TTC before I started Clomid and was trying to restore my cycle myself. I used to use it while I was having reflexology, I mean my reflexologist recommended it. People do swear by it but I decided it wasn't for me. According to the leaflet that comes with it, it is especially good for menopausal women. Loving these fab TTC stories though! Missing you.  Quick OBEM summary - this week it was 30 yo Poppy and Ben (I think), together for 7 yeears, first baby, natural textbook birth, baby girl, such a sweet couple, he was really supportive, then Shelagh 40, farmer, and DP Richard 55, been on and off for 7 years though she said more off than on. In one of their breaks, she was with someone else and got pg, then got back with Richard so he isn't the daddy but they were so sweet and the baby had obviously bought them back together. He had grown up kids and was in the army when they were young and said he wanted to be there for this baby in a way that he wasn't for his own kids. She had an emergency caesarean - grade A I think it is, where they deliver the babs within 15 minutes of decision - they put her under anaesthetic so dp couldn't be there, was just waiting in a room on his own, but little baby boy delivered safe and well and everyone fine - phew! Good value comedy midwives this week too - love it, three more to go than what on earth will I do with my Tuesday nights? I'll be on here I s'pose. 

*Stressqueen* - hi, how are you - sounds like you have a great job to fit around your daughter 

*Cat1608* - oh honey, the waiting is such a bore, that's all we seem to ever do isn't it? It's typical that one of the few times you actually want AF to turn up she is nowhere to be seen. I'm sure you'll get started soon though  I'm glad I could help BTW. I know everyone is different but it's always reassuring to know that what you are experiencing is "normal". It's so hard because nothing stays the same from one cycle to another so expectations are always changing.

*Karenagain* - sorry about your bad back - hope you feel better soon 

*Weaselwife* - Are you still keeping an eye on us? I'm so happy to see you had a good 20 week scan and bet you can't wait to meet your baby boy weasel - must be reassuring that you are half way there. 

*Scaralooloo* - hello sweetie - all the best for tomorrow. Do you know why you are on Clomid as opposed to injections? I'm only asking because I don't know why I'm on injections and not Clomid, I just assume it's cause I've already had a lot of natural Clomid cycles which didn't work. I also had a quick cry at OBEM - It's just so amazing and it gives me hope in a funny sort of way. Yes, they were sweet couples and I loved the midwives this week - and I've decided that I also want my dh to tell me the sex  I'm going to try to tune into your prog!

*xmasbaby* - how are you doing honey? - good luck for test day 

*Joeyrella* - thinking of you honey   

*ButterflyHen* - hello, how are you? Hope you are OK. What's the next step? Will you have an early scan? 

*Nellybee* Welcome to the thread, - all the best with this cycle  To find your post, click on your name next to your message in this thread, then scroll down and click on show last posts of this person and then you will find it and can click on the link to get back there.

Hello to everyone else I've missed 

AFM I've had a tortuous OT day. Last cycle AF turned up in the morning of OTD. Once I had got past that milestone this morning, with no AF, I was beginning to feel quite positive, but bearing in mind that I'm always slow and late, I was trying to hold back on the full on excitement but kept finding myself thinking about the possibility.....me and dh decided to wait to test until tomorrow morning, but no need, AF turned up tonight. Thre's always the thought that it might be spotting isn't there, but then those unmistakeable low craps kick in..... No tears yet, just resignation to the inevitable. I think I'm going to get myself a cat though because I feel that I need something in my life that makes me happy other than tx and work neither of which do! Although having said that, all my lovely FFs do a fine job 

Night night


----------



## Huggies

Winegum - always checking up on you girls  - so sorry that AF arrived    , I hope you will be okay and that a little kitten is just what you need.  I want to do the puppy thing but just not feasible for us just now.
You will see from my diary that my IVF plan came to a complete halt today as my latest TSH levels are through the roof - so frustrated but I guess I just need to be patient and hope that they come done soon.  So staying in limbo land for now.

xxx


----------



## Beanie3

Winegum -     sorry Af has arrived, hope you will be ok hun x

Nellyby - hello and welcome wishing you lots luck for your tx x


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning Ladies,

*Winegum* - I am so sorry hunni, I hope you're ok? Silly question I know! Are you going to do anymore IUIs? Thinking of you, hope you can take some time out to relax and gather your strength for wherever the journey takes you next. BIG  coming your way.  BTW I think the kitten is an excellent idea, I would love to get a dog but just not practical at the moment as I live in a first floor flat. If I move and get a garden then I will definately get one I think  Not sure why I'm on Clomid I think they just wanted to see how my body reacted to it to begin with...and the answer is not very well!

*Cat1608 * - Damm that !!! You poor thing, I can't imagine how frustrated you must be feeling. Have your clinic been able to offer any more advice and guidance or is it just a matter of trying to be patient and wait it out? 

*Nellybee* - Welcome! Good luck for this cycle and fingers crossed you're 3rd time lucky. We've had a great run of pregnancys this year so far so maybe you'll be next...let's hope so  

*Loopylisa73* - Hope today goes well, let us know how you get on? 

*ButterflyHen * - Lovely to hear from you, sorry you're feeling tired and sick but hopefully that will pass soon. Take it easy and rest as much as you can 

*Karenagain* - Don't worry about not  You had a good number of  on basting day so fingers crossed they're working there way to a nice place in your body  Sorry about the back, I used to suffer really badly with back problems acupunctue can help have you tried it? 

*Dixie13* - Glad you're grounded and currently have time off, best thing for you. Hope you're resting up and looking after yourself. Keep in regular touch with us as it's lovely to hear how you're getting on 

*Beanie_1* - Fingers crossed scan goes well tomorrow. Let us know how you get on 

*AFM * - Everything is a bit rubbish today, no improvement with my follicles, there hadn't been much growth at all. The biggest was still only 11mm. They are a bit concerned why my body hasn't responded at all to double the dose of Clomid. They want me back in on Tuesday for another scan and if there is no change then they'll cancel this cycle and start me off again in April probably on injections. Feeling really frustrated today but I know that doesn't help matters but it's hard 

BIG love,
Sarah
xxxx


----------



## kdb

Winegum, thanks for the OBEM update - sounds like the best episode yet!  Sounds like it will all be over by the time I get back (as will Masterchef, my other fave program!).  Sending you a big   for this cycle   Any plans for another round?  p.s. I *love* the idea of a !!  Do it!!!  I really miss having a cat as part of the family.

Huggies sweetpea, I'm sorry to hear about your TSH levels being so high - will they up your meds?

Dixie, Beanie, Sarah, Joeyrella, Xmasbaby, Commutergirl and everyone else 

xoxo
kd


----------



## tkbearlowey

I am another day closer to my app with cons( 29 March ) hpefully to get date for my 1st IUI. anxious and nervous but also so so exciting.been self inseminating for 9 months with no results


----------



## dixie13

Hello ladies

Loopylisa - sorry I got it wrong! Good luck for the scan today, hope you have some lovely follies     

Nellybee - hello and welcome.   hope you're 3rd time lucky     

Cat - sorry you're still waiting for   hopefully it won't be too long now  

Sarah -   sorry your follies are slow to grow, it must be very frustrating but there's still time for them to grow before tuesday. Fingers crossed       

Winegum - I'm so very sorry af got you   What's the next step for you? Yes, get a kitten!   I would love to have a cat but we're not allowed pets in the flats where we live, and also with my job it would have been impossible anyway. 
Ours is a pretty good story, I just hope it has a happy ending! The acupuncturist can't believe we won't get an early scan on nhs because of previous miscarriage, and she thinks I should try them again before going private. I've got an appointment with the midwife when I'm 7 wks so if I can wait that long I'll have a chat with her and see if I get anywhere. 
Stay positive - you CAN and WILL get pregnant, with your own wonderful story to tell   

Huggies - I've been reading your diary, sorry to hear about your TSH levels. Hope it gets sorted soon so you can go ahead with the next step of your tx  

Beanie - how are you?  

Butterflyhen - I'm also extremely tired at the moment, the acupuncture helped me sleep properly last night but I feel like going back to bed now! Apart from that and a bit of nausea and very sore (.)(.) I'm feeling fine! I've snapped out of the panicky/worrying state I was in for the last week and feel calmer, there's nothing we can do now just have to stay positive and hope for the best, taking it day by day like you said. Have you got an early scan booked?  

Kdb - hope you're ok?  

Tkbearlowey - won't be long now before your appointment  

 to everyone else  

Dixie
xx


----------



## loopylisa73

Hi Hunnies,

*Dixie-* i cant believe they wont scan you!!!!raise the roof when you go!  that they will when you go back x

*Sarah-* Scan today and positive thoughts from me to you hunnie xx Tuesday will bring big juicey follies    I was on clomid for 3 months and it didnt change anything!!! but i started with injections and first go 2 18mm follies!!! It is sooo frustrating as everything has to be ... wait wait and more bloody wait! 

*Winegum-* So sorry AF is here  a kitten may help....they ARE very cute! Dont give up though.... you were the one to tell me that, so now its my turn xxxxxx

*Cat -* Hope your doin ok? thanks for the good wishes xx 

*Nellybee- * Big welcome x 

Well, had scan today... hurt more than it normally does as they were testing new scanners today ( Guinea pig) and the outcome is 1 follie!!!!! It is a 18mm and a VERY healthy follie she said as the lining has grown enormously since last week (thats how they tell)
So Pregnyl sat nite and back for basting monday!!! The follie has squished the cyst so it has more room ! TAKE THAT CYST!!!!

Hope everyone else who i havent mentioned it ok xxxx

Lisa


----------



## xmasbaby81

Hi girls, how are u all?

loopylisa - Good news huni, as remember it only takes one and it sounds like a good one! lol

Dixie - I'm sure if u shout loud enough about an early scan, someone will listen! Keep trying until u get success! Wishing u a health nine months.

kdb - hope ur enjoying ur holiday. My DH also loves masterchef! Not that he uses any ideas right enough!

scaralooloo - sorry they follies haven't grown huni. I'm on 50mg clomid, 2x150iu gonyl f, 1x75iu gonal f, although I needed an extra 75 this cycle. They told me they'll never increase my clomid dose only my gonal f. Its funny how they all work so different eh? Stay strong, its not over yet and a lot can happen between now and tuesday.

Huggies - Wat a bummer about ur TSH!! Glad they've increased ur dose tho! I will get a blood test in 3weeks to see if my TSH has come down, and as Ii think its likely IVF will be my next step too, hopefully Ii can get it under control by then. Are u taking Selenium? I'm not sure if that just helps with the thyroid antibodies, but I started taking it as I read it helps with thyroid.

winegum - so sorry its been such an awful day! IF is so crue. I have never got to test date without af turning up, but to be honest I'm glad as one cycle af was 2/3 days late and I couldn't stop thinking about wat if?? It makes it all the harder wen af does show. Stay strong huni and get urself that cat!

hi to all u other lovely ladies, hope u are all well.

AFM - On a bit of a low as know af will turn up over the next few days. Got a really sore back and don't know why so off for a nice relaxing bath. xx


----------



## katie-lou

Evening ladies

Been away for a week and the site is blocked at work so just been trying to catch up, it's been busy!

Congrats to Dixie and Butterflyhen fantastic news, it gives us all hope.

Winegum, sorry about AF - its so cruel just when you think maybe, getting a kitten sounds like a good plan - something nice and positive to focus your attention.  

Hello to everyone else and good luck with treatments - I'll do a proper personals thing one day!

AFM - got my OTD tomorrow morning, was feeling AF pains yesterday so cheated and did a HPT and it was a BFN - had a feeling this would be the case and decided that I would rather be more prepared than waiting for the call back with the test result from the hospital.  Still no AF but won't be surprised if it turns up over night.

KL X


----------



## cat1608

Evening girls.

Just a quickie tonite - hope you are all ok.

Lisa - fab news and keeping all crossed for monday   .

At LONG last   arrived today - day 51 of cycle. I feel shocking   - every symptom u can have with a period i've got - headache, back pains, heavy legs, heavy boobs and feel shattered!!!! 

Still it means I can at long last start my treatment  . Have a mixture of nerves and excitement and tears!! First scan tomorrow and then being shown how to do injections etc yikes!!

Anyhow, off to bed to get an early nite. 

Love to you all 

Cat xxx


----------



## Winegum

Evening lovely girls 

Thank you *all* for your kind words of encouragement and support.  I'm strangely fine - no tears still, though feeling a bit quiet and unsociable, and have been a bit  with poor dh today, and he even had the cheek to blame my mood on my hormones  ha! The prevailing mood on here since my last post seems to be one of postponements and delays - sorry girls, but I'm no different. Called the clinic to arrange my baseline scan for IUI #3 (I'll have 4 IUIs in total then 1 IVF on NHS at my clinic back to back) and they called back and told me that due to staff shortages and Easter, they are not scheduling any IUIs this month. The good news is though, I can take norithesterone to shorten this cycle and start again just after Easter. I'm not that bothered and feeling quite zen really. It will be nice to have a short break from all the intensity of a cycle. Had a really productive and positive chat with the nurse. The cons has put me back on downregging next cycle, as it didn't make a difference not doing it, just lengthened the cycle, and has upped my FSH dose to 75 iu puregon to try for more follies. I'm happy with that. In one way I feel like I've wasted 2 IUIs but I can see how they are a good prep for IVF if needed, in that they can tweak the meds each cycle until they get it right. I do feel like I am being properly monitored and looked after - worth a lot.

Now onto lighter things - ALL of you have said to go for a cat/dog - no need to put it to the voting room then! I have to say, I'm not a dog person so it would have to be a cat. Where we used to live our neighbour's cat used to come to ours and we gradually "adopted" him and he used to live between the two of us, we fed him and he slept in our room. (She was out a lot and didn't mind) He was gorgeous, and when we had him, I understood for the first time why people have children - it's to have something that they both love equally. He really united dh and me cause he was the one thing we both "agreed" on - we just loved him to bits. We were heartbroken when we moved and I've even got photos of him in our room because he reminds us of a happy time. He was definitely great for our sense of well-being. The only thing stopping us (apart from the fact that you have to hoover after them much more cause they bring in so much dust  ) is, what if I don't love our new cat as much? What if he/she isn't as gorgeous/sweet/funny/loving? It would be a (temporary) child subsitute so it would have to be cuddly - I guess we would just have to take a chance.

*Beanie* I've been reading your diary too honey - sorry you're on such a downer. On any given day I could have written what you wrote in your last post, I know just what you are going through - especially the bit about wanting so much to make dh a daddy  It's actually much more important to me than me becoming a mummy. Thinking of you and really hope this cycle is the one for you 

*Huggies* What a nightmare for you honey - I can't believe your levels have risen  It really is one step forward two steps back isn't it - actually it must be teo steps forward one step back because otherwise you would just be going backwards the whole time  and while it might feel like that, you are just standing still. No less frustrating. Re: hols in IVF 2ww - I asked my clinic today and the nurse said that if you are at any risk of OHSS they don't recommend it  I guess we wont know that until earer the time, but I'd over-respond only in my wildest dreams!

*Scaralooloo* - Get dh fired up again, go in there and ask for injections - really sorry you had a discouraging scan, and with the possibility of being cancelled hanging over you as well  I'm puzzled as to why they haven't managed your PCOS better either - they seem slow, but I suppose at least they will change your meds if no improvement on Tue. BTW, they make me go for a scan every other day if not ready on day 9! I feel your frustration honey and I just hope they get you on the hard stuff for your next cycle and stop messing you about. 

*kdb* - thanks honey - nice to hear from you. Can't wait until you're available for proper chats but it's nice to have you pop up every now and then. 

*tkbearlowey* - welcome to the thread - tell me more about self insemination - never heard of it, and who is KL? all I could think was Kinky Lover, but I guess it's your dhs initials 

*Dixie* - glad to hear you are not worrying. I think your one day at a time coping strategy is absolutely the best. Thinking of you and looking forward to hearing more exciting developments 

*Loops* - Great news about your follie, and it's always encouraging when the nurse says its a beauty isn't it? I'm so glad that things have worked out for you to have a cycle much quicker that you thought 

*xmasbaby* did you enjoy your bath? That reminds me actually - now I'm on a mini break from tx I can have a super-hot bath this w/e whoop whoop. You are not the only person on this thread to be able to feel AF coming from 10 days away - how on earth do you know?? I can only tell 5 mins before!

*Katie - Lou* - my BFN buddie - sorry it wasn't to be this time for you either 

*Daisy* - do you still keep an eye on us? I read your diary tonight    about the shingles/boobs story, though of course on a more serious note I'm really sorry you have shingles and will have to delay your cycle. I can see that you are quite relaxed about it which is good. So I hope you have a quick recovery honey. To anyone reading this, read Daisy's recent diary entries in IVF diaries for a hilarious "carry on nurse" story 

*Cat1608* Whoop whoop!  great news about AF finally turning up with avengeance - bet you've never felt so pleased to have bad back, headache, sore boobs AND be an emotional wreck  Hope all goes well tomorrow. The injections are fine - don't worry about a thing. Very pleased you are getting started on your first IUI 

*sequinn* are you there? When do you test? Good luck 

Hello to everyone else  I'll ba back for more at the w/e

Big love to all
Winegum xxx


----------



## daisy22

Hi Winegum!

I do pop in now and again!!- Glad I made u smile!!  

Sorry about your bfn  

Hope the tweaking of the meds helps and you get that lovely BFP!!!!!

Hi to all the other lovely IUI ladies!


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning Ladies,

*Daisy22* -  How are things with you? 

*Winegum* - Your posts always put a smile on my face, I love the way you write about things  Sorry you're having to wait for your next IUI but enjoy the time off from treatment and do something crazy...have a hot bath or maybe a hot bath and a glass of wine  Get a lovely little kitten, it'll be great and of course you will love it as much because it will be yours. If you do make sure you take lots of pictures and post them on here. Don't work too hard over the weekend 

*Cat1608* - Whoop whoop      it's finally here!!! You must be so relieved to finally start treatment, sorry you're feeling so crappy though hopefully that will pass soon 

*Katie-Lou* - I'm sorry hunni  Will you be doing anymore IUIs? 

*Xmasbaby * - Stay away nasty  Hope your bath was relaxing 

*Loopylisa73* - Hurrah for you and your beautiful healthy follie  Hope all goes well on Monday, I'm rooting for you ^pray  I might not be joining you after all this month 

*Dixie13* - Positive is the best way to be  Stay as realxed and as healthy as possible and hopefully the next 9 months will whizz by and you'll soon be holding a beautiful bundle of joy 

*tkbearlowey* - Good luck for first IUI  

*Kdb* - I love Masterchef as well, I'm addicted to it "COOKING DOESN'T GET TOUGHER THAN THIS!"  Did you watch The Restaurant? Hope you're having fun 

*Huggies* - Enjoying your diary, it looks like it's very theraputic might start one myself. Sorry they've put a halt on your IVF, hopefully your TSH levels will come down soon. Maybe they acupuncture will help balance things out? Stay strong 

*Beanie_1* - GIGANTIC big hugs coming your way honeybee Thinking of you 

*AFM * - All's well in the land of no follies apart from the fact I have NO DAMM FOLLIES  Seeing my my mum and dad and sister and her family this weekend so looking forward to some family tlc. Trying to stay positive for Tuesday's scan but I don't hold out much hope to be honest! 

Hope you all have lovely weekends planned 

BIG love,
Sarah
xxxx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

*Winegum - * Thank you, just been real hard month, the drugs have really knocked me sideways...Sorry you got wait for next tx but at least you can relax a little before you start again...  

*Cat1608 - * Fab news  finley shown up and you can get started on tx 

*Huggies - * So sorry IVF been put on hold, but sending lots   for your TSH levels drop 

*Sarah - * Thank you, have lovely time this weekend, little something to get your follies showing on scan tuesday         

*Daisy22 - * Sorry about IVF being on hold, hope the shingles clear up soon...did have little giggle when reading your diary about flashing boobs to all hehe  

*Loopylisa - * Fab news on follie sending lots   for basting on monday

Big sorry and hello to everyone i have missed    

AFM - had scan today...LH Overie 1x13mm +1 small, RH Overies 2x10mm + several small, nurse called this afternoon to say blood test results real good, have another scan on monday and basting wednesday...definatly responded better this time around and my body knows it, with my emotions so all over the place...Just want to say dont think i could get through this with out all the support from you lovely ladies...Have a lovely weekend everyone


----------



## xmasbaby81

sorry no personals cause I'm in a rush to head to my friends for our pshycic evening! lol Just a wee update.   is defo on her way, although not in full flow but sure she will be overnight! Not really upset about it to be honest as I knew she was coming, just really pi**ed off and deflated! Not phoned clinic as they don't want to know until full flow, but I've worked ou myself that due to easter and the 2 may public hols, it could be June before my final IUI!! Talking bout dragging it out! Prob have my appointment for IVF before then, anyhoo think me and DH have decide to have a holiday! Somewhere hot, just for a week to recharge our batteries. We're screwed with the ttc s**t! Going to have a bottle of wine tonight, not a glass a bottle!! lol Hope ur all well xxxx


----------



## dixie13

Hi girls  

Loopylisa - that's a great follie! Best of luck for monday  

Daisy - your story made me   but I'm sorry you have to postpone IVF. By the end of April you'll be fit and healthy again, ready for a lovely bfp!  

Katie-Lou - have been   for a bfp for you, any news?     

Cat - wohoo you can finally start tx!!! Fingers crossed you'll be first time lucky     

Winegum - it's good to hear that you're being well looked after, that's how it should be but as we all know it doesn't always happen. Enjoy the easter break, have a glass of wine and relax and get ready for round three! I'm sure you would love a new cat just as much as the old one, make sure you pick a cuddly one  

Sarah - don't give up hope, there's still time for your follies to grow              Have a lovely weekend with your family   I miss my family and booked flights last night to go and see them in May, can't wait!

Beanie - have been reading your diary, here's a big   Wishing you all the luck in the world for this cycle       for tomorrow, have you got anything special planned?  

Xmasbaby - hope your clinic can fit you in around the holidays. A psychic evening sounds interesting, are you having your future told? Enjoy the bottle of wine!  

Have a lovely weekend everyone  

Dixie
xx


----------



## nellybee

Hello

This is lovely! All of you girlies in the same-ish boats!    Thank you for the welcome. I'm so glad I've joined in finally - although I'm a bit concerned i won't be able to keep up with all your names and stories!  

Did second menopur injection this evening - moaned and moaned to DH about how horrid it is but it actually went well (I don't mind the injection really - i just get a bit fretty when I can't get the solution drawn up properly). Maybe that's the key - have a good old moan and expect the worst and it'll be fine!

Scan on Tues and then   for IUI Thurs. Two meetings cancelled for Tues and I'm managing not to feel bad about that - just hope I don't have to do pregnyl Thurs night for some reason as I'll have to cancel an evening meeting that has been in the diary for months and I'm the main event oops!

Come on you follies!  

Really wish I was a pet person - my jolly friend down the road who keeps me sane through cycles has two cats and is convinced I need a kitten. But hers are killing machines. And the hairs! And the poo! And the smelly food! But ignore me Winegum - I'm a bit odd with mess and smells. Hm - DH does wonder how I'll cope with a baby?! But it'll be mine and it'll be SO cute and it'll NEED me! Just like your kitten Winegum, if you get one. You are being very brave and philosophical - funny how sometimes you can be like this and sometimes it is all just unbearably upsetting when it doesn't work. 'Tis the rollercoaster I guess! Other people don't seem to get that though.

What's 'afm'? Is it 'as for me'?

Dixie - how lovely to have a friend with IUI baby! ALL my friends and aquaintances are pregnant or have just had a baby. It is getting really quite annoying and upsetting, and I am avoiding some of them which sounds horrid I know. Can't cope with them going on and on about being tired and tied down and baby crying etc. etc. Grrrr.

kdb and Sarah - Masterchef is SO addictive I agree. But not on tonight booooo! I was really looking forward to it too. 

Night night and be nice to yourselves this weekend

Nellybee


----------



## karenagain

Hi Everyone

Well back seems to be getting a little better im not in bed now all day lol

Not much to report on day 5 i think after iui which I had on Monday, period type pains but not really holding out much hope with my age.
Beanie Happy Birthday for tomorrow and hope you have a great day.

Will catch up soon when I am sitting with a pen and paper

Love Karen xxx


----------



## commutergirl

Hello ladies! 

I have had a veeery busy week. I have kept an eye here, I have started this message days ago and then there was so much activity here that I am still trying to catch up. hope I am not leaving anyone behind and hope my replies are not out-of-date...

*Sarah* - Hope you have a nice weekend with your family. Take your mind off tx if you can, and everything crossed for Tuesday's scan.    
I'll check out your program; at that time I am normally on the train (or, more easily, running for it!), so bless the iPlayer!
We haven't made any next move yet - so much was going on at work for both of us that it just didn't feel the right time for making important decisions. We'll try and see someone after Easter when we should be both more relaxed.

*Winegum* - so sorry hun.   Make the most of the forced Easter break, and try and relax! I don't mind having a time where I don't need to think too much of treatments, and how I should fit my commitments around potential dates for treatments/scans, which is a source of stress in itself (I know, sometimes I am a bit of a control freak! ); as I have replied to Sarah, any decision is postponed to after Easter for us.
Will you be working during Easter period? Are you in a touristic area where you expect many visitors during holiday time?
My commute is not too long at the moment - I live in London and work outside London, but it takes me about 1 hour door-to-door (which can be a normal travelling time within London). It was much worse when I was living on the wrong side of London, and had to cross London to get to the train station! I left home at 7 AM and came back after 8 PM; now I have gained almost one hour of sleep in the morning.
And good luck with your kitten!

*Dixie* - hi! how are things? Glad that you are feeling positive.
I guess you are already at home from work?

*Huggies* - good to read you. how are things over there?

*Beanie* - looks like things are moving on!    Hope this is the lucky one.  

*Cat1608* - glad that AF arrived - hope things move on fast for you!  

*Loopylisa* - looks like things are promising! Everything crossed for this one to work.  

*Nelliebee* - welcome! like you say this is a great place to find people with similar stories. I perfectly understand what you mean about everybody having babies around you; sometimes I am afraid I might become one of those embittered people who can't stand children's noise! Good luck with your cycle.
By the way - yes, it took me a while to understand it, but AFM stands for "as for me" (at least I believe so!)

*Xmasbaby* - sorry the witch is on her way. Yes, definitely have a holiday! You deserve it - what with tx and work you have had a lot going on!  

*tkbearlowey* - Welcome and good luck!

*Katie-Lou* - sorry dear - a big hug.  

AFM - just looking forward to a big sleep but we are waiting for some visitors to arrive (YAWWWN). They will stay with us until Sunday AM, but I'm not too keen on them. Oh well. 
A nice weekend to everybody!

Commutergirl
xx


----------



## princess29

Hi ladies,

Ive not been on for a while after we decided to take a break after the cancelled IUI, after my bleed I had another cyst which stopped us carrying on with another cycle.

BUT I got a NATURAL   yesterday and wanted to share the news with you all to give you hope, im still in shock but have now done 5 tests which are positive including a clear blue that came up 2-3 weeks!!!! I phoned the clinic who put me at 6 weeks on Tuesday! 

So you see it can happen to anyone!!!!!


----------



## Winegum

O....M.....G!!!!!!!!!!! Yet another natural BFP on this thread - what is going on?  Successful  obviously!
*Princess29* honey, that is *wonderful* news, and just what we need - this month the BFPs are far outweighing the BFNs, long may it continue! I'm so pleased for you and dh - you must be soooo happy. Keep us updated. In the meantime, enjoy and relax 

Back with more later for everyone else


----------



## stressqueen

Hi all,

no personals from me yet stiil learning the ropes congrats to the lady with the naturual bfp........

i have not really been up to much hubby got me a new (2nd hand) car to carry on my learning in and i have to say my right ankle kills   its an auto and not sure why it never does this my learner car or my old micra  

so hoping i can get used to it as at the moment i can only drive for a max 15 mins without being in so much pain.... hubby says i should have my foot at an angle and i have it straight  mmmm rambling now sorry lol 

Well think   on her way did a test as 1 day late but   so onwards and upwards for the iui at the end of the year.

Right off back to carry on with work hope you all having a good weekend take care wendy.x


----------



## joeyrella

congratulations princess


----------



## Beanie3

Congratulations Princess


----------



## kdb

Princess, congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!  I'm so thrilled for you!!


----------



## loopylisa73

congratulations Princess xxx


----------



## pixie9

Hello IUI girls, I am new to the site. My DF is 33 and I am 36 been ttc for 2 yrs. We just had our first IUI and I am trying to get used to all of the drugs and symptoms. We had the insemination on the 11th and out OTD is 27th (16 days later). The progesterone is awful, very bloated and windy! comforting to hear many feel the same. suffering slight cramps occasionally. The 2ww is very hard, i got used to putting it to the back of my mind but with the treatment and injections etc i dont seem to be able to think about anything else! Even our wedding in 6 months!

One question, when scanned i had several folicles on the left ovary, one 17 one 15 and several others slightly behind. They told us to stimulate for 2 more nights then the HCG the following morning. Should i of had follicles on the right side aswell? Naturally i often felt myself ovulate from the right and saw it in a previous scan.


----------



## Beanie3

Lu28

Hello and welcome...dont worry to much about only having follicles left side, on my 1st IUI i only had dominante follies on left side and same again on the cycle....Wishing you lots luck for your 2ww, i should be joining you on wednesday arrrggghhh lol...


----------



## sequinn

Hello all - my 2ww is due to come to an end tomorrow and I tested this morning - BFN.

One nurse at the clinic said to test 16 days later, another said 14 days.  Is IUI different from other treatments??  Should I wait until day 16 before giving up, or is it pretty conclusive by day 14??

Thank you
xxx


----------



## nickym

New home this way ladies,

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=232116.0

xx


----------

